# Whats In The Glass Pics



## Jye (9/9/06)

What is currently in your beer glass?

Rye Blond


----------



## lou (9/9/06)

so what does rye do to a beer?

lou


----------



## Batz (9/9/06)

Scottish 80/- ATM


And bloody nice too !

Batz


----------



## Jye (9/9/06)

lou said:


> so what does rye do to a beer?
> 
> lou



What!!! no pics lou <_< 

A really different spicy taste, everyone should try it. I used 25% which is a bit much but I brewed this beer just to find out what rye adds.

Nice fluffy head batz :chug:


----------



## Doc (9/9/06)

My Mash Paddle Porter.
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Doc


----------



## Batz (9/9/06)

Jye said:


> Nice fluffy head batz :chug:




Not too many of these before my head gets fluffy as well

Batz


----------



## goatherder (9/9/06)

Doc said:


> My Mash Paddle Porter.
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Doc



if you don't mind me saying Doc, that's one sexy glass.


----------



## Jye (9/9/06)

Not the best pics but here is my Lagunitas IPA which has a nice deep amber colour.


----------



## Batz (9/9/06)

Doc said:


> My Mash Paddle Porter.
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Doc




Looks unreal Doc...Mash Paddle hey <_< 


Batz


----------



## frogman (9/9/06)

ESB Stout K+K
Brewed 30/06/2006.
Very nice.


----------



## pokolbinguy (9/9/06)

James Squire Golden Ale clone.... YUM!!




sorry about the orientation.... :beer: :chug:


----------



## frogman (9/9/06)

BUGGER ALL NOW!


----------



## frogman (9/9/06)

Coopers Pale Ale. :beerbang:


----------



## Jye (9/9/06)

Dry stout :chug:


----------



## Doc (9/9/06)

goatherder said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > My Mash Paddle Porter.
> ...






Batz said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > My Mash Paddle Porter.
> ...


----------



## johnno (9/9/06)

Rye IPA.
Not as dark as it looks in the piccy.

yum yum


----------



## big d (9/9/06)

Nothing.


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/9/06)

big d said:


> Nothing.



Nicely photographed too, Dave


----------



## Pumpy (9/9/06)

You cant see through mine why do they put a lid on it for bumps my nose 

pumpy


----------



## Jye (9/9/06)

Another crap pic that doesnt show the true colour and clarity <_< 

Evil Twin - Amber Ale


----------



## Barramundi (9/9/06)

No real need for a pic ,,, GUINNESS IN A ICY COLD GUINNESS GLASS , you purist home brewers will probably scoff at the thought but i thinks its good gear...


----------



## johnno (9/9/06)

Rochefort 8 clone at the moment.


----------



## Screwtop (9/9/06)

Viennese Ale




Yummmmm!


----------



## Zwickel (10/9/06)

German Ur-Pils,

bastardized by Zwickel :beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/9/06)

Summer Ale. Perhaps a little early as it's 10 degrees here ATM. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## arsenewenger (10/9/06)

Bock ,mini mash

AW :beer:


----------



## muga (10/9/06)

Dutch lager


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (10/9/06)

goatherder said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > My Mash Paddle Porter.
> ...




Yeah!. Looks like a womans hips, thighs and legs in a long silky black dress. Whit Whooooo!
Beer looks great too.

Nothing in my glass right now as Im trying to buy a car.

ATOMT


----------



## homekegger1 (10/9/06)

Just enjoying my Kolsh. An AG that Trev and I made a while back. Very tasty indeed. 

Cheers

HK


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (10/9/06)

Duncan Vice


----------



## Adamt (10/9/06)

Coopers Sparkling Ale, in a TED glass *cough* given to me by a barman friend.


----------



## mike_hillyer (10/9/06)

Munton's Premium Bitter
500 grams of light powdered malt
500 grams of Demerara Sugar, Inverted
Couple of pinches of Hersbrucker Hops
Brew temp 20 C

Put down 9.7.06 OG 1.040
Bottled 21.7.06 FG 1.012
22.5 litres of water
Water was boiled 
Treated with: (almost) one teaspoon of Gypsum (Calcium Sulphate) and (almost) half a teaspoon of Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulphate)

Picture captures colour of the body and head exactly.

I'm jealous of those picy's with grains behind them as they look really good.

PS - I remembered the most important part to drink it and have another.

Cheers KIR.


----------



## mika (11/9/06)

I was actually messing around with the camera the other day and got this little photo..

Bavarian Wheat from a Kit...nothing special..but looked pretty cool I thought


----------



## Zizzle (11/9/06)

Schwartzbier... my first AG. I'm stoked, so much better than any kit I have tasted.


----------



## Boozy the clown (11/9/06)

Gee that must be a really syrupy beer, look at the way it refuses to spill.


----------



## Duff (12/9/06)

My experimental 100% Light Munich APA. Bittered with mash hopped Centennial and Amarillo, flavoured from 15 minutes with combos of the two. 52 IBU, 1.059 OG. Could be more bitter, but a pretty good quaffer at 6% ABV.


----------



## Stuster (12/9/06)

A no-chill California Common. (picture taken last week before the weather changed, but in my glass tonight.) :chug:


----------



## DJR (12/9/06)

No chill Boh Pils, made with NZ B saaz and WLP800. :chug:


----------



## Jye (13/9/06)

Duff said:


> Bittered with mash hopped Centennial and Amarillo, flavoured from 15 minutes with combos of the two.



Duff it looks good and I bet it is damn tasty with all those late hops :beerbang:


----------



## bindi (13/9/06)

Russian Imperial Stout 9.6%.


----------



## sluggerdog (13/9/06)

Not sure what you'd call this but it is:

50/50 munich/pils
mash hopping & 60 min addition only - spalt hops to 32 IBU


Bloody nice to drink.. wish I thought of taking the photo when I had just poured it but she'll be right.


----------



## Duff (13/9/06)

bindi said:


> Russian Imperial Stout 9.6%.



At 2.00pm? :huh:

Are you still awake?


----------



## Duff (13/9/06)

Duff said:


> bindi said:
> 
> 
> > Russian Imperial Stout 9.6%.
> ...



Bump, I've got to do it. He must be passed out after a 9.6% stout at 2.00pm


----------



## browndog (14/9/06)

Duff, I think you may be getting mixed up with AM and PM, have another one mate :beerbang: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sluggerdog (14/9/06)

Easy Drinking Stout (4.5%)


----------



## roger mellie (14/9/06)

My First AG bitter - Bramling X First Gold thingo

A Bit too much Chocolate Malt - so its a bit dark for my liking - apart from that the Ribena like blackcurrant and chocolaty hints with 5.5% ABV means I will definitely try again.

Would also add a smidge of wheat to bulk up the head a bit.

RM


----------



## bindi (15/9/06)

Duff said:


> Duff said:
> 
> 
> > bindi said:
> ...




I was still awake  just.
Had just got back from running a three and half day music and dance festival Bamedam Camp where I had to remain "straight", and the stout looked so good at 2pm, and it and the others on tap got a flogging :chug: .


----------



## sluggerdog (15/9/06)

after 2 years of AG, my first APA, very light in colour but am lovin the taste!


----------



## devo (15/9/06)

This is an old pic of my first ever AG stout that I did quite some time back.


----------



## Tony (16/9/06)

here is the Nelson sauvin wheat ale i made.

this is a pic of the 4th glass from the keg. the first one was just as clear.

Only 110 schooners to go :beerbang: 

Its 70% wheat 30% JW trad ale with NS at FWH, 15 min and 1 min.

brewed with WLp001.

not bad actually

all these New Zealand hops are making me see sex of everything and i had fush and chups for dinner too.

cheers


----------



## Whistlingjack (17/9/06)

This is my latest hefeweizen...


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/9/06)

A recent bitter. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## Batz (17/9/06)

Scottish


----------



## Ash in Perth (17/9/06)

The worlds best beer...


----------



## Tony (17/9/06)

Is that glass half full or half empty ash?


----------



## Hutch (17/9/06)

G&G Fresh wort - German Lager. :beerbang:


----------



## yardy (18/9/06)

a couple of Partials that turned out nice.


----------



## Steve (18/9/06)

Nice pics yardy!

Heres my Bramlin Cross, EK Golfings and Fuggles Boddingtons Pub Ale. Its a lot lighter in real life..and tastes bloody bewdiful for my 2nd AG  



View attachment 9184



Cheers
Steve


----------



## yardy (18/9/06)

thought my First Partial rated a go as well.


----------



## Adamt (18/9/06)

Birthday beer!

Raspberry Pilsener, tasty!


----------



## devo (22/9/06)

My current Amarillo Hopped, American Golden Ale. Noice stuff


----------



## dogbolter (22/9/06)

Devo - Looks nice, I have just put down a similar batch - my first attempt at a partial - can dream that it will look like that!

Here's what I'm currently drinking - The Yukon Brown Ale - Smoked - A kit from the Morgan's range - Interesting.


----------



## Jye (23/9/06)

Tonight it is my first witbier, brewed last weekend and carbed this morning... fresh :chug:


----------



## mike_hillyer (23/9/06)

Putting that beer I pictured in the Gidgegannup Show. (Gidgegannup is where we lost Brooky.) Hoping to secure the $4 first prize. If I do I'll go straight to the Noble Falls tavern and have a half of Feral's Belguim White. Big stakes!

The best beer I've ever brewed it even produces a white rocky head in my Heineken Brewery Tour glasses. Not many other beers do. Why? Haven't got a blo*dy clue!


----------



## Doc (23/9/06)

Looks mighty fine there Jye.
I've just brewed my first Wit of the season, and it is smelling awesome as it ferments away.

Doc


----------



## Batz (23/9/06)

Jye said:


> Tonight it is my first witbier, brewed last weekend and carbed this morning... fresh :chug:
> 
> View attachment 9270




Yuk!

Batz


----------



## Jye (23/9/06)

Batz said:


> Yuk!
> 
> Batz



Didnt you hear Batz... this was a test batch for the case swap :lol:


----------



## Batz (23/9/06)

! am sure it was very nice Jye <_< 

Oktoberfest at the BatCave tonight



Batz


----------



## Screwtop (23/9/06)

No kidding Batz, you go to sleep at the Yeast Swap and its intravenous wheat beer Mate. Everyone be sure to bring Camera's.


----------



## Batz (23/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> No kidding Batz, you go to sleep at the Yeast Swap and its intravenous wheat beer Mate. Everyone be sure to bring Camera's.



It's all just a bit of fun Screwtop,I love wheat beers really.

h34r: Batz h34r:


----------



## Doc (1/10/06)

My Australian version of Denny Conn's RyeIPA.

Doc


----------



## Batz (1/10/06)

English Pale Ale


----------



## big d (1/10/06)

Excellant beer pics of some great beer styles.Back to drinking Coopers Pale and James Squire Golden ale at the moment.No pics as im sure you all no what they look like. <_< 

Cheers
Big D


----------



## hockadays (1/10/06)

A bavarian Hefe for me...

mmmmm, wheaty..


----------



## devo (4/10/06)

A frosty Oktoberfest stein of my AG Czech Pilsner.


----------



## Adamt (4/10/06)

A bit early in the week and morning for a stein ain't it? :lol:


----------



## homekegger1 (4/10/06)

Just got home from a hard days yakka and am now enjoying my last bottle of Kolsh (Thanks Trev)




Cheers

HK


----------



## gonzo (4/10/06)

Tooheys Real Ale kit
500g LME
1 Coopers BEH 2
12g of fuggles

Tastes nice, but 10mins after taking the pic its now flat as a tat

really nice pity its not carbbed enough ( first attempt at bulk priming really dissapointed) Carbed some and gave to a mate with carb drops and its one of my nicest brews to date


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (4/10/06)

IPA




Yummo :chug: 

PZ.


----------



## johnno (4/10/06)

Rochefort 8 clone.
I'll make it a bit lighter in colour next time.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/10/06)

G&G Fresh Wort Wort Kit. AKA 1.060 Pale Lager. Fermented at 9 degrees with Wyeast 2002 Gambrinus. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew (5/10/06)

My raspberry blonde ale from a few months back. Only a few left now. Next will be a mulberry stout


----------



## *hop*cone* (5/10/06)

This is the Original Summer Pilsner I made last Summer







Sadly only 3 tallies left of this one. A lot can be said for brewing double batches.

:beer: 

*Hop*CoNe*


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (30/10/06)

"Lights Out - Bedtime Stout"




PZ.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (31/10/06)

Coopers Aussie Pale clone (extract) today:




Sick with the flu and a couple of pints have had the desired result :chug: 

PZ.


----------



## pokolbinguy (31/10/06)

Rogers' Clone for me this afternoon.... and a storm on the way by the looks of things (behind me.......) :beerbang:


----------



## jeddog (31/10/06)

Killkenny....meant to be saving for babies arrival


TOO GOOD.....MUST DRINK :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/10/06)

pokolbinguy said:


> Rogers' Clone for me this afternoon.... and a storm on the way by the looks of things (behind me.......) :beerbang:



Wow!  

Pokolbinguy... Do you do weddings and bah mitzvahs as well? Those photos are a thing of beauty. What a vista.  

I gotta go and get a beer now. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## pokolbinguy (31/10/06)

Thanks Warren

Photo at our family vineyard/home in the hunter valley, gorgeous place


----------



## razz (4/11/06)

Just finished some gardening, thought I would knock over a couple of these. Kolsch with honey. :chug: 
View attachment 9841


----------



## Weizguy (6/11/06)

Erdinger Oktoberfest Weissbier (5.7% alc)- purchased Sunday arvo and chilled overnight...




Seth


----------



## Bobby (6/11/06)

i bought one of those lastweek too. quitea tastey beer...would have been great on a hot day


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/11/06)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Erdinger Oktoberfest Weissbier (5.7% alc)- purchased Sunday arvo and chilled overnight...
> 
> 
> Seth




Seth.

I tried one of those the other week... Found it to be full of the usual Erdinger "nothing" flavours. Nothing overwhelming that's for sure.  

I found more fulfilling pursuits for an Erdinger glass. Namely sticking my own Weissbeer in it. Drinking very nicely indeed. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Paleman (7/11/06)

Grumpy's Duvel Clone...Partial Mash.

Evil, wicked, nasty brew. I love it !!!!

Mind you, More than three Longnecks, your damned to hell  

There's no hope for me. :huh:


----------



## tdh (7/11/06)

Have to agree Warren, Erdinger is the VB of Weissbier. But their Pikantus is a saving grace.

tdh


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/11/06)

My pale ale on tap!




mmm... stein of beer...


----------



## Jye (11/11/06)

Beautiful sunny day in Brisbane so its time for a blonde.


----------



## Jye (11/11/06)

Simcoe / Amarillo APA


----------



## homekegger1 (11/11/06)

Imperial Voyager Honey Pale Ale

Cheers

HK


----------



## Punter (15/11/06)

Aussie Premium Lager :chug:


----------



## Steve (15/11/06)

Punter said:


> Aussie Premium Lager :chug:




Love your avator Punter.... :beer:


----------



## Adamt (15/11/06)

Even I can't handle PoR that early in the morning!

Mornings call for a more traditional breakfast ale.

An orange coloured, opaque, full-bodied sweet ale with special fruit blends and almost no carbonation. Sweetness is balanced by completely no hop bitterness/flavour whatsoever, and an aroma to match the fruity taste.

I give you, the TropicAle!


----------



## Thommo (15/11/06)

Adamt,

I'm confused. Is that a breakfast Fruit Juice? 

Or did you grab a yeast starter by mistake!


----------



## Paleman (15/11/06)

Jye said:


> Beautiful sunny day in Brisbane so its time for a blonde.
> 
> View attachment 9999



Wheres the blonde then Jye ??

All i see is a glass of beer.


----------



## andrewl (15/11/06)

Its my Morgans Royal Oak Amber Ale with 1k of Morgans Caramalt
Thank God I listened to Phrak... This has only carbed up now and its been in the bottle about 3 months (it was headed for the gurgler!) And now it tastes bloody fantastic!
Tim... I think I owe you one or two!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## colinw (15/11/06)

Allbutt Ale (Rye Pale Ale). Deliciously dry, with an earthy note from the rye, and a lovely combination of Styrian Goldings and Centennial hops.

Just pondering the minor but detectable differences between the kegged & bottled beers. Kegged is crisper, more sessionable. Bottled beer seems creamier & smoother, slightly better hops aroma, and an intriguing hint of caramel which is absent in the kegged version.




cheers,
Colin


----------



## DJR (15/11/06)

Side by side comparison of my Golden Ale clone on the left (cloudy because it's not filtered) and JS Golden Ale (see this post: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...t&p=159851)

Colour is almost dead on, flavour is virtually the same (except mine has a bit more body because it was all-malt). Surprisingly though, JS GA probably has a bit more Amarillo aroma, next time i'll increase the Amarillo 20-30%.

View attachment 10067


----------



## colinw (15/11/06)

Hard to beat a nice Amarillo JSGA clone isn't it?

Sort of like an APA with training wheels. Enough to keep the home brewers interested, but approachable for non-brewers.

Adrian & I brewed version 2 of my Squires Golden clone on the weekend, except we ended up having to make a last minute hops substitution because I left the hops at home. Ended up bittering it with NZ Pacific Gem, and substituting some Centennial for part of the Amarillo because Adrian only had 50g of Amarillo at his place. The wort was sensational. Should be a lovely beer, although somewhat removed from JSGA due to the change to the hopping.


----------



## DJR (15/11/06)

colinw said:


> Hard to beat a nice Amarillo JSGA clone isn't it?
> 
> Sort of like an APA with training wheels. Enough to keep the home brewers interested, but approachable for non-brewers.



I still prefer APA's, but if i was going to have a big session on the beers then this beer would be perfect, popped out a smidgin under 5% which is better when you have to drive or stay awake!

I'm quite impressed with how close i came, GA is a great tap beer, maybe i should start kegging 

That's the great thing about these forums - finding out all the "inside" information about recipes and sharing & improving it with the community.


----------



## colinw (15/11/06)

DJR said:


> I still prefer APA's, but if i was going to have a big session on the beers then this beer would be perfect, popped out a smidgin under 5% which is better when you have to drive or stay awake!
> 
> I'm quite impressed with how close i came, GA is a great tap beer, maybe i should start kegging
> 
> That's the great thing about these forums - finding out all the "inside" information about recipes and sharing & improving it with the community.


You sure got that right. This forum, plus the brew club (BABB) I'm a member of, supplies me with all the info I need. For me AHB has replaced rec.crafts.brewing, HBD, etc. because its friendlier and wonderfully Australian in character.

I oscillate between lighter session beers like the JSGA clone, Allbutt Ale, etc., and some fairly full on APAs & stuff. Unfortunately, I don't think the current Amarillos we're getting are as good for a full-blown APA as the 2004 crop were. We made an Amarillo/Chinook APA with 2004 Amarillos which was mind blowingly complex & rich in the hops department. 2005 Amarillo seems thinner and somewhat pineapple like to me - works better in the thinner & lighter Golden Ale style.


----------



## DJR (15/11/06)

colinw said:


> DJR said:
> 
> 
> > I still prefer APA's, but if i was going to have a big session on the beers then this beer would be perfect, popped out a smidgin under 5% which is better when you have to drive or stay awake!
> ...



Putting some '06 amarillo into an APA at the moment - will see what it's like :super:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/11/06)

Just the drink for these balmy spring nights in Adelaide.

Wee Heavy


----------



## Stuster (15/11/06)

That looks a nice beer, TDA. Would be perfect for tonight in Sydney too. :chug:


----------



## Paleman (16/11/06)

colinw said:


> Allbutt Ale (Rye Pale Ale). Deliciously dry, with an earthy note from the rye, and a lovely combination of Styrian Goldings and Centennial hops.
> 
> Just pondering the minor but detectable differences between the kegged & bottled beers. Kegged is crisper, more sessionable. Bottled beer seems creamier & smoother, slightly better hops aroma, and an intriguing hint of caramel which is absent in the kegged version.
> 
> ...



A man after my own heart........it looks delicious !! :super:


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (16/11/06)

A weekend of wit.


----------



## colinw (16/11/06)

Paleman said:


> colinw said:
> 
> 
> > Allbutt Ale (Rye Pale Ale). Deliciously dry, with an earthy note from the rye, and a lovely combination of Styrian Goldings and Centennial hops.
> ...


It is, and the keg is running out too damn fast!


----------



## Ross (16/11/06)

Hope you're saving a glass for the next BABBS meeting Col? 

Cheers Ross


----------



## colinw (16/11/06)

Got a 750ml tallie of it set aside. :beer:


----------



## Jye (16/11/06)

colinw said:


> Got a 750ml tallie of it set aside. :beer:



Hey Colin, I cant make it to the next meeting so make sure you save me a bottle and we can have a comparison with my DC Rye IPA that should be ready in 3 weeks  

Signing off for the next 2 weeks




Jye


----------



## hockadays (16/11/06)

german lager mmmmmmmm


----------



## Ross (16/11/06)

Jye said:


> Signing off for the next 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy your big day Jye & see you after the honeymoon... :beer: ...

cheers Ross...


----------



## Lukes (17/11/06)

A Jug from Mocktoberfest over the Melbourne cup weekend.
Made from Aussie & German malts and Tassie Hallertau.


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/11/06)

No chill Pils. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Godzone (18/11/06)

An Irish Ale




Cheers
Godzone


----------



## Screwtop (18/11/06)

Lukes said:


> A Jug from Mocktoberfest over the Melbourne cup weekend.
> Made from Aussie & German malts and Tassie Hallertau.




Bet that moth was enjoying the swim Lukes.


----------



## Batz (18/11/06)

Screwtop said:


> Lukes said:
> 
> 
> > A Jug from Mocktoberfest over the Melbourne cup weekend.
> ...




:lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve (18/11/06)

Carlton draught.....  

and yes im serious, im all out of HB :huh: looks the goods though!!

Cheers
Steve

View attachment 10112


----------



## Weizguy (18/11/06)

Lukes said:


> A Jug from Mocktoberfest over the Melbourne cup weekend.
> Made from Aussie & German malts and Tassie Hallertau.


Mothtoberfest?

Here's an aged Dunkelweizen. Hey, nice glass! Thanks.

Seth


----------



## Tony (19/11/06)

here is my stout that i have on tap at the moment. Its all the beer i have left untill i move to the new place and get busy brewing again
Its brewed with a base of weyermann vienna. 7% flaked barley, 7%Roast barley, 5% crystal and 2% chocolate. Bittered with Target and challenger.
1.044, 40 IBU
Brewed it with WLP001 for a clean roasty finish and its bloody great! It matured in the keg under gas for 3 months before i tapped it so its smooth as silk with a roasty bitter after taste..... as it should 

cheers

Edit: Its not quite lunch time but its alright to drink this now that i took a picture to show you all isnt it....... it would be a shame to waste it......... it looks nice....... ahhhhh pubs are open  Down the hatch


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/11/06)

Some brown bitter thing made from a couple of kits (Cooper's Real Ale & Canadian Blonde), some EK Goldings and Windsor Ale yeast. 




Tastes similar to Kilkenny, but bitter...pretty good for a kit beer :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: 

PZ.


----------



## Whistlingjack (19/11/06)

Just sampling my Christmas beer, a raspberry hefeweizen. Two weeks now in the bottle and the flavour is getting good..


----------



## jeddog (19/11/06)

Orange and Coriander wheat beer


suprizingly yum :chug: 

used Safale K-97 yeast took 4 days to start fermenting


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/11/06)

Tony said:


> here is my stout that i have on tap at the moment. Its all the beer i have left untill i move to the new place and get busy brewing again
> Its brewed with a base of weyermann vienna. 7% flaked barley, 7%Roast barley, 5% crystal and 2% chocolate. Bittered with Target and challenger.
> 1.044, 40 IBU



There's a picture worth a thousand words Tony. :beerbang: Nice lookin' drop. Recipe sounds interesting too. Particularly the Vienna base.  

That grainbill's goin' in the vault.  

Warren -


----------



## Doc (19/11/06)

RyeIPA with Mt Hood and Columbus. That is one big thick foamy head on it too. An awesome beer tasting really great, so there must only be a pint or two left 

Doc


----------



## Tony (19/11/06)

its a good drop warren..... ive made a few stouts and usually went the pale base with 10% RB and FB but i tried something new and it has worked good.

here is the recipe to the cent.

Tonys Bull Shit Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.11
Anticipated EBC: 68.3
Anticipated IBU: 43.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.0 8.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
7.0 0.70 kg. TF Flaked Barley UK 1.034 0
7.0 0.70 kg. TF Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1300
4.0 0.40 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145
2.0 0.20 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 900

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
62.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 4.50 15.7 60 min.
30.00 g. Target Pellet 8.80 14.8 60 min.
34.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 6.60 12.6 60 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WLP001


----------



## jimmy01 (19/11/06)

Whispering wheat K&K - nice quaffing beer.

Followed closely by a AG APA with Cascade hops. This is my favourite drop at present


----------



## Adamt (19/11/06)

Coopers 2006 Vintage Ale, to celebrate the start of my 3 and a half months of holidays! WOOT!

Wow, crappy quality.


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/11/06)

Tony said:


> its a good drop warren..... ive made a few stouts and usually went the pale base with 10% RB and FB but i tried something new and it has worked good.
> 
> here is the recipe to the cent.



Thanks Tony, I've saved that one. The grainbill and pic have got me captivated.  

Warren -


----------



## Lukes (20/11/06)

Screwtop said:


> Lukes said:
> 
> 
> > A Jug from Mocktoberfest over the Melbourne cup weekend.
> ...



Yep, a bit of extra protein in that Jug.
I wonder who out of my friends "drank the moth"? :blink: 



- Luke


----------



## devo (20/11/06)

Had a Leffe blonde over the weekend while looking after the missus who was laid up sick in bed with the flu. I'm not a big fan of wheat beers and this one riuned my palat because all I could taste was Leffe for the rest of the day regardless of what else I drank.


----------



## Stuster (20/11/06)

devo said:


> Had a Leffe blonde over the weekend while looking after the missus who was laid up sick in bed with the flu. I'm not a big fan of wheat beers and this one riuned my palat because all I could taste was Leffe for the rest of the day regardless of what else I drank.



Ummm, Leffe blonde is not a wheat beer, it's a Belgian blond ale. :unsure: 

Belgians tend to be fairly full on in taste.


----------



## devo (20/11/06)

Stuster said:


> devo said:
> 
> 
> > Had a Leffe blonde over the weekend while looking after the missus who was laid up sick in bed with the flu. I'm not a big fan of wheat beers and this one riuned my palat because all I could taste was Leffe for the rest of the day regardless of what else I drank.
> ...



I was under the impression that blonde beers were wheat based? :huh: I guess i was misinformed, stupid me?


----------



## Stuster (20/11/06)

devo said:


> I was under the impression that blonde beers were wheat based? :huh: I guess i was misinformed, stupid me?



Not stupid at all. Many blond beers will include some wheat, but certainly not all.


----------



## tintin (21/11/06)

Doc...
You wouldn't care to divulge the recipe for that ryeIPA would you? Actually, just did a search and found Denny's, so no worries.


----------



## Duff (21/11/06)

My 100% Columbus APA. This one is with US-56 and fermented down from 1.052 to 1.006, and the other 20L half used WLP001 which finished at 1.008. I also dry hopped in the keg for a week with 50gms of Columbus for each. The second is finishing up in a couple of days. Nice and refreshing for the 40C day here today.

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (21/11/06)

Jeez, if that tastes half as good as it looks Duff it must be a cracker :chug: 
I've just kegged my all ahtanum summer ale & it's tasting great too...

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/11/06)

Everyone should believe in something. I believe Duff's pic shall make me pour another beer. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Peter Wadey (24/11/06)

Duff,
Love the colour 

Here's a recent Bitter - single varietal using First Gold hops.

Rgds,
Pete


----------



## newguy (24/11/06)

Sorry I can't get a nice outdoor backlit picture because it's dark now and it's about -20*C at the moment. Here's Mein Kampfire Smoked Apple Bier. :blink:


----------



## Lukes (24/11/06)

Rice "light" Lager.
Used about 10% Lowan flaked rice from the supermarket in the grist.​ Fermented on the floor in the garage over winter.




- Luke


----------



## sluggerdog (24/11/06)

My NEW 1 litre stein full of Kaiserdom. Once I get through this it will be back to homebrew, not a bad little deal though from the local. $13 for the stein and the 1 litre can of beer. 

Just what I needed after mowing the lawn on a friday afternoon.


----------



## Duff (24/11/06)

Peter Wadey said:


> Duff,
> Love the colour
> 
> Here's a recent Bitter - single varietal using First Gold hops.
> ...



Hey Pete,

Congrats on the new bub. Hopefully you'll get some extra brewing done now :blink: 

Toasting you with a glass of my lack of malt driven 100% GP TTL clone. What a crap malt, grrrrr...


----------



## Stuster (24/11/06)

Duff said:


> Toasting you with a glass of my lack of malt driven 100% GP TTL clone. What a crap malt, grrrrr...



It is, isn't it. My clone was crap as well. Decided to keep it rather than chuck it, but it was a close call and I may still water the garden with the last few. :angry:


----------



## Batz (24/11/06)

not nomally on tap at the cave but a Czech Pilsner

And very nice too


----------



## Batz (24/11/06)

And a Kin Kin Ale.......Aussie pale to Batz recipe


----------



## Screwtop (24/11/06)

A very generous gift from Ross, 2 Boddingtons pint glasses. Went out for dinner, after megaswill couldn't wait to get home and fill one with my AG ESB, Marvelous!




Love these glasses, broke one washing them when I got them home. Really pissed off



Took myself outside and gave myself three good swift uppercuts.


----------



## Stuster (24/11/06)

That's the way, Screwtop. That'll learn ya.  

I know what you mean about drinking out. Restaurants especially have no beer choice at all. ESB is good. :beer: 

newguy, that looks a fine beer. What's in the Mein Kampfire Smoked Apple Bier? Glad I'm here with those temps.


----------



## Batz (24/11/06)

OK Screwy ales it is

Scottish

Batz

Guess who just arrived home from a shut?


----------



## Screwtop (24/11/06)

Batz said:


> OK Screwy ales it is
> 
> Scottish
> 
> ...




Making my mouth water Batz, kegging an 80/- tomorrow.

Looks like I came second on the serving surface too, my table used to be a house built in Ipswich in 1908. Don't think your piece of tree has ever been anything else, looks great in the pic.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/11/06)

Last glass of Oktoberfest  (photo taken Tuesday)


----------



## newguy (25/11/06)

Stuster said:


> newguy, that looks a fine beer. What's in the Mein Kampfire Smoked Apple Bier? Glad I'm here with those temps.



That beer was a huge experiment. My in-laws have an apple tree with an overabundance of apples. In a moment of inspiration I juiced about 5kg of apples and used the juice to soak about 2kg of pale 2-row. Once the juice had soaked in nicely, I spread the malt on two aluminum baking sheets and stuck them in my propane BBQ (not sure what they're called down under). I used the pulp from the apples to smoke the malt. Some ended up black, some brown, and most didn't change colour at all.

I ended up with 1.8kg of apple smoked malt and then added another 7.8kg of ordinary pale 2-row for a 44 litre batch (10 gallon, or close enough to it). Bittered with 84g East Kent Goldings pellets (5.5%) 90 minutes. OG 1.063, FG 1.019. Fermented with Wyeast 1272 American Ale II @ about 20C.

It's lightly smoky, but the odd thing is you can actually taste apples in the finish.

Regarding the temperatures.....I feel the same way about +40. :excl: Actually it can and often enough does get to 40C here in the summer. On the other hand, the coldest I personally remember is -58C, which I'm sure you'll agree is just too bloody cold. Not fun starting the car that morning.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (25/11/06)

Peter Wadey said:


> Duff,
> Love the colour
> 
> Here's a recent Bitter - single varietal using First Gold hops.
> ...



Hey Pete, your beer and Duff's beer look as though they're out of the same keg. Why don't you both post your recipes and see how you both have achieved a beer that looks very nearly the same.

Regards,
Lindsay.


----------



## Peter Wadey (25/11/06)

Duff,
Thanks for the well wishes, mum & James Anthony are going ok.
I just wish I had the stamina of a 20yr old, not a damn 40 yr old 
Despite being on holidays for 4 wks, I am getting SFA done - inc. mashing. :-(

Lindsay,
Colour comes from 5% TF 145EBC crystal.
On the dregs of the plump (but old) TF stock then it's back onto the skinny Bairds stuff after that.
Rewind 4 years in terms of malt selection.

Mr Rasheed,
Lovely, just lovely. I can almost taste it.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## Duff (26/11/06)

Lindsay Dive said:


> Peter Wadey said:
> 
> 
> > Duff,
> ...



Lindsay,

Mine was 68% JW Ale, 23% JW Light Munich and 9% Wheat. 90min boil.

Cheers.


----------



## Jazzafish (26/11/06)

Just having one of these Amber Ales with my lunch:





I like! :chug: I hit an efficency of 85% with this one... guessing it was the addition and tweak of my Barley Crucher combined with freshly crushed grain. Ended up watering it down to hit the correct sg.


Amber Ale Idea

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.02
Anticipated EBC: 23.7
Anticipated IBU: 25.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.0 2.00 kg. JW Pilsner Australia 1.039 3
40.0 2.00 kg. JW Traditional Ale Australia 1.039 6
8.0 0.40 kg. JW Amber Australia 1.038 34
6.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Dark Wheat Germany 1.039 18
5.0 0.25 kg. JW Crystal Australia 1.002 110
1.0 0.05 kg. JW Roasted Black Australia 1.035 893

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form  Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.00 g. Super Pride Pellet 14.10 22.5 First WH
14.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.90 3.4 20 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Unit(s)Whirfloc Tablet Fining 20 Min.(boil) 
1.00 Unit(s)Gelatine Fining 10 Days(fermenter) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP060 American Ale Yeast Blend


----------



## Batz (26/11/06)

An APA on a sunny Kin Kin day :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Tony (26/11/06)

jazzafish.... that amber looks great.

Loooooooove willamette in am amber..... it just works hey 

and the dark wheat is interesting. Im planing on trying it in bulk in a dunkelweizen for that toasty finish. 

The other thing that works well in an amber is a bit of crystal wheat..... 2 or 3 % is nice.

cheers


----------



## Batz (26/11/06)

Tony said:


> Loooooooove willamette in am amber..... it just works hey
> 
> cheers




I agree with ya Tony,Willamette is a wonderful hop,really I am just getting into it after having it on hand and using it for a couple of years.
Try an all Willamette brew....yumbo  

Batz


----------



## bindi (26/11/06)

A Sasion 7.1%, pure neck oil  after a few AAA at 6% watching the cricket.  perfect.


----------



## Doc (27/11/06)

My Saison for the NSW Xmas Case.
mmmmmmmmm.
Seth, you'll love this one.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jazzafish (27/11/06)

> jazzafish.... that amber looks great.
> 
> Loooooooove willamette in am amber..... it just works hey
> 
> ...



I'm keen on trying crystal wheat... but after drinking a few of these beers I'm going to try the recipe with the following modifications... I love home brewing and learning what changes do! In the first attempt I find the amber and crystal a bit dominating... as much as I belived I'll never say that!!!

Amber Ale Idea Altered

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.80
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.17
Anticipated EBC: 26.6
Anticipated IBU: 25.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %
Additional Utilization Used For First Wort Hops: -10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
41.7 2.00 kg. JW Pilsner Australia 1.039 3
41.7 2.00 kg. JW Traditional Ale Australia 1.039  6
4.2 0.20 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0
4.2 0.20 kg. JW Amber Australia 1.038 34
4.2 0.20 kg. Weyermann Dark Wheat Germany 1.039 18
2.1 0.10 kg. JW Crystal Australia 1.002 110
2.1 0.10 kg. JW Roasted Black Australia 1.035 893

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.00 g. Super Pride Pellet 14.10 22.4 First WH
14.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.90 3.4 20 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Unit(s)Whirfloc Tablet Fining 20 Min.(boil) 
1.00 Unit(s)Gelatine Fining 10 Days(fermenter) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP060 American Ale Yeast Blend


----------



## Peter Wadey (28/11/06)

Porter (not the Einbeck Maibock),
Goes down very nicely with beef & red wine casserole.
Liked the combo so much I had it 2 nights in a row 

Peter


----------



## jeddog (28/11/06)

I pitty the dam fool who cant taste this fine Aussie Pale Ale


----------



## MVZOOM (28/11/06)

A pretty average Cerveza. Hmm, needs, like three limes to get some flavour!


----------



## Batz (28/11/06)

I love these beer glass pics,and don't you look at the back ground?
I only just realized I was doing it,now what was in my photo's your all wondering


Nice collection a glasses as well,can I suggest a pic of your beer in one of your special glasses,kick this off again.

Batz


----------



## Keifer (28/11/06)

Batz, you've got a pretty good background in your photo man. Probably a good beer as well


----------



## Wardhog (28/11/06)

My first extract brew, an LCPA-inspired Chinook/Cascade APA. Mmmmm.


----------



## Batz (28/11/06)

Wardhog said:


> My first extract brew, an LCPA-inspired Chinook/Cascade APA. Mmmmm.




Nice looking beer...and what's that in the back ground then?

Batz


----------



## colinw (28/11/06)

Rye Wheat, roughly in American Hefeweizen style. 50% wheat malt, 15% rye, 5% flaked maize, 30% pilsner malt. Pacific Gem to around 18 IBUs. Around 4.6% ABV. The Rye adds a pleasant hint of earth & spice. Light, grainy & dry - a real summer quaffer.


----------



## Adamt (28/11/06)

I'm looking to get some nice non-stemmed ale glasses for when I get my keggles setup. I'm loving all the awesome glasses people have and I'm wondering where everyone gets their glasses from?

Cheers!


----------



## Voosher (28/11/06)

colinw said:


> Rye Wheat, roughly in American Hefeweizen style. 50% wheat malt, 15% rye, 5% flaked maize, 30% pilsner malt. Pacific Gem to around 18 IBUs. Around 4.6% ABV. The Rye adds a pleasant hint of earth & spice. Light, grainy & dry - a real summer quaffer.
> 
> View attachment 10277



Forget the glasses folks (Nice beer though colin).
The background competition has begun.

"What's behind the glass - Pics"



Edit: Dammit. You're going to have to click on the quote to see my fave so far.


----------



## Paleman (29/11/06)

bindi said:


> A Sasion 7.1%, pure neck oil  after a few AAA at 6% watching the cricket.  perfect.



Thats a beer !!


----------



## Paleman (29/11/06)

Wardhog said:


> My first extract brew, an LCPA-inspired Chinook/Cascade APA. Mmmmm.



Thats also a beer.


----------



## Wardhog (29/11/06)

Batz said:


> Nice looking beer...and what's that in the back ground then?



A Thomas The Tank Engine book - you gotta have something to read while waiting for bottle conditioning..


----------



## Screwtop (29/11/06)

jeddog said:


> I pitty the dam fool who cant taste this fine Aussie Pale Ale
> View attachment 10272
> View attachment 10273




Now there's a background that makes me wish I was back on Mornington Peninsular. The road from Dromana to the Red Hill Brewery I remember well, but don't remember the road back very well though. Must have been cos the wife was driving.


----------



## Steve (29/11/06)

I have to vote for Batz' view of the hinterland behind his APA. Stunning view....
Cheers
Steve


P.S. I would do a quote thing to show it but I dont know how


----------



## tangent (29/11/06)

Not so Pale APA. I think the dark munich was the culprit.
Background is a bit boring compared to Batz's pic.
Tasty beer though.

edit - typo


----------



## snagler (29/11/06)

Cant fool me Tangent, thats a Lava Lamp!!


----------



## tangent (29/11/06)

heheee, that's carared not lava
same kind of lighting arrangement though


----------



## Batz (29/11/06)

I'll kick off the glass thing,I scored four of these from a Vinnie type store (always checking them for beer glasses)
I have no idea of the beer "Remmer Beer" propeller brand? Produce of Germany

Anyway here it is with a Pilsner in it,same hinterland background


----------



## Batz (29/11/06)

Perhaps this glass is better suited to a Pilsner (well is has Pilsner printed on it)
Again I know nothing of the "Iserlohner" beers,and again a score from Vinnies.
It will become apparent very quicky that the biggest part of my glasses collection is from these stores,I am a self confessed Vinnie,Red Cross,Lifeline etc store junkie. And my wife hates it! :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Brad_G (30/11/06)

Ah, the sweet taste of that first beer after work. MMMMMmmmm. Especially when its someone elses 




This is Patch's BIAB version of my ESB. Tastes pretty damn good if you ask me. But so does mine, just couldnt be bothered changing the disconnect to my keg! Thanks Patch!! :beerbang: :super: 

brad

PS I have no nice glasses, or background to go with it (its dark), sorry


----------



## Duff (30/11/06)

Batz said:


> Perhaps this glass is better suited to a Pilsner (well is has Pilsner printed on it)
> Again I know nothing of the "Iserlohner" beers,and again a score from Vinnies.
> It will become apparent very quicky that the biggest part of my glasses collection is from these stores,I am a self confessed Vinnie,Red Cross,Lifeline etc store junkie. And my wife hates it! :beerbang:
> 
> Batz



Beer and view look great Batz. Pity about the head retention. I think you need to refer to this thread and get them in the dishwasher :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## Lukes (30/11/06)

Batz said:


> I'll kick off the glass thing,I scored four of these from a Vinnie type store (always checking them for beer glasses)
> I have no idea of the beer "Remmer Beer" propeller brand? Produce of Germany
> 
> Anyway here it is with a Pilsner in it,same hinterland background


Great veiw !
A quick google came up with this on Remmer Beer:

" The Bierbrauerei Wilhelm Remmer GmbH (HRB-Nr. 3411 AG Bremen) company (Beer Brewery) was founded in Bremen, Germany, in 1824. Following the end of World War I, when exports of German beer could resume and the government in Berlin called for the merging of local breweries, Beck & Co bought up local brewers, including Wilhelm Remmer GmbH."


- Luke


----------



## tangent (30/11/06)

> It will become apparent very quicky that the biggest part of my glasses collection is from these stores,I am a self confessed Vinnie,Red Cross,Lifeline etc store junkie. And my wife hates it!


Onya Batz. :beer: I didn't know they sold anything but old clothes!
Time to scour my local Vinnies.


----------



## Morrie0069 (30/11/06)

Well, was just pulling out an empty keg from the fridge when I knocked a bottle of beer out and onto my toe! The bottle was a 1 Litre champagne bottle, which then proceeded to start leaking from under the cap. I quickly tossed it in the sink, but a large portion ended up on the laundry floor. So, I'm currently drinking the solitary (comewhat cloudy) remnants of MSB 2 Row Lager that was left in the bottle while sitting back nursing a very sore toe :angry: At least it tastes OK :chug: 




Morrie


----------



## Malnourished (30/11/06)

Was fiddling around with the camera the other day and this is what I came up with.

From left: the same batch of double IPA (bottle left, keg right), a dark IPA kinda thing and crazy foam on an Achel Bruin.



[


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (1/12/06)

That colour difference in the double IPA is quite pronounced there Malnourished.

Would it be related to yeast in suspension in the bottle and not so much in the keg as it is fridged? Or did you filter one? Just curious.

And I LOVE the looks of Duffs all Columbus brew and Pete's Porter.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Malnourished (1/12/06)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That colour difference in the double IPA is quite pronounced there Malnourished.
> 
> Would it be related to yeast in suspension in the bottle and not so much in the keg as it is fridged? Or did you filter one? Just curious.


Well I really should've used the same type of glass for both, but neither are filtered, and both poured clear.

I put it down to oxidation at bottling - I had 25g of hop pellets in a 5L carboy, and siphoning out the liquid from the hops wasn't exactly smooth sailing. I only got about 2.5L into bottles. I drank one of the bottles last night and it's definitely going downhill quickly. The keg is still very fresh tasting. 

I can't think of any other explanation.


----------



## yardy (1/12/06)

My first AG, a simple APA but bloody tasty :chug: 

Cheers


----------



## Paleman (1/12/06)

Onya Yardy !! Looks the goods.......bet it tastes brill !!


----------



## yardy (1/12/06)

yeah thanks mate, am liking Northern Brewer.


----------



## travalator (1/12/06)

My 1st homebrew a Coopers Sparkling Ale kit, it's quite good but have learnt a lot since brewing this batch so look forward to the next brews which will be ready for xmas


----------



## tintin (1/12/06)

All these pics are fantastic, but there's one question I have to ask. What do your women-folk think about fanatics like us taking pictures of beer? I, for one, completely understand, but I remember reading on a seppo HB website about a situation where a bloke was observed taking a web shot of his pride n joy and SWMBO was heard to ask 'Are you actually taking a picture of your BEER???'. I say, hats off to all sheilas who understand. Excellent shots especially Tonys Bullshit Stout.


----------



## Screwtop (1/12/06)

Travalator said:


> View attachment 10311
> 
> My 1st homebrew a Coopers Sparkling Ale kit, it's quite good but have learnt a lot since brewing this batch so look forward to the next brews which will be ready for xmas




Hey Trav,

You said Kit, but it looks like you set fire to the lawn with your burner during the boil?


----------



## goatherder (2/12/06)

Erdinger Pikantus in a Schneider glass and the HAG day lager in my shiny new AABC glass.


----------



## InCider (3/12/06)

goatherder said:


> View attachment 10315
> View attachment 10316
> 
> Erdinger Pikantus in a Schneider glass and the HAG day lager in my shiny new AABC glass.




Great beers Goatherder - and I like the mock-up baby grand piano in the Erdinger shot.


----------



## Screwtop (3/12/06)

InCider said:


> Great beers Goatherder - and I like the mock-up baby grand piano in the Erdinger shot.




Didn't think there could be two left brained alcoholics on here Sean, was ready to post same but you beat me too it.


----------



## InCider (3/12/06)

Screwtop said:


> Didn't think there could be two left brained alcoholics on here Sean, was ready to post same but you beat me too it.



ROFL! Because I'm left brained I drink in circles


----------



## Jye (3/12/06)

Mmmmm simcoe and amarillo APA :chug:


----------



## Screwtop (3/12/06)

InCider said:


> ROFL! Because I'm left brained I drink in circles




Think I remember being in one of those circles!


----------



## TidalPete (3/12/06)

A sneak preview of my contribution to this years Qld Xmas Case. An American Amber Ale.

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop (3/12/06)

TidalPete said:


> A sneak preview of my contribution to this years Qld Xmas Case. An American Amber Ale.
> 
> :beer:




Geez thats a lovely lawn, you been out there with the scissors again today? Oh yeah, the beer looks good too.

Just kidding Pete the beer looks great, a nice pic too, well done. Should have a Weihenstephan Weizen xmas case pic myself tomorrow evening.


----------



## Screwtop (3/12/06)

Jye said:


> Mmmmm simcoe and amarillo APA :chug:
> 
> View attachment 10317




Bloody Hop Junkie!


----------



## Duff (4/12/06)

TidalPete said:


> A sneak preview of my contribution to this years Qld Xmas Case. An American Amber Ale.
> 
> :beer:



Hey Pete,

Great looking lawn, love the striping. Alot straighter than some of the guys I've had working for me over the years :huh: 

The beer looks cool too.

Cheers.


----------



## TidalPete (4/12/06)

Duff said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> Great looking lawn, love the striping. Alot straighter than some of the guys I've had working for me over the years :huh:
> 
> ...



Thanks Duff & Screwtop. Just a poor attempt to compete with the Bat Cave's Kin Kin panorama.  

:beer:


----------



## InCider (4/12/06)

TidalPete said:


> Thanks Duff & Screwtop. Just a poor attempt to compete with the Bat Cave's Kin Kin panorama.
> 
> :beer:



Pete,

next time get that nice lady in the shot that you were telling us about at the last swap. She seems like an accommodating neighbour. Make her wear something nice!  

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop (4/12/06)

InCider said:


> Pete,
> 
> next time get that nice lady in the shot that you were telling us about at the last swap. She seems like an accommodating neighbour. Make her wear something nice!
> 
> InCider.




ja der Spindlebier


----------



## KoNG (4/12/06)

snapped this on my phone the other day. Not my beer (obviously), but i just liked the photo.
Crackenback Pale Ale @ the Clock


----------



## Ross (6/12/06)

First beer filtered using my peristaltic pump.

Carbrook Ice Bitter...




cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (6/12/06)

Ross said:


> First beer filtered using my peristaltic pump.
> 
> Carbrook Ice Bitter...
> 
> ...




That view is almost as good as Batz'. Is that your back yard? Beer looks nice too.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (6/12/06)

Steve said:


> That view is almost as good as Batz'. Is that your back yard? Beer looks nice too.
> Cheers
> Steve



Front yard, yes


----------



## Steve (6/12/06)

Ross said:


> Front yard, yes




noice!


----------



## Thunderlips (6/12/06)

Ross said:


> Front yard, yes


Any yabbies in there ?
Would go nice with the beer


----------



## Screwtop (6/12/06)

Ross said:


> First beer filtered using my peristaltic pump.
> 
> Carbrook Ice Bitter...
> 
> ...



DAM nice looking beer Ross.


----------



## randyrob (7/12/06)

LCPA inspired with 100g of Cascade & Chinhooks.


----------



## Peter Wadey (7/12/06)

Ross,
Chuck the peristaltic pump & filter media over the shoulder and get yourself a good set of kidneys 

Gave mine a good flushing last Friday with this Mild. Was a stinker of a day, but decided to mash a couple of beers anyway. I wonder what other fool was mashing in at 5:30am that day.

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## Lindsay Dive (7/12/06)

Peter Wadey said:


> Ross,
> Chuck the peristaltic pump & filter media over the shoulder and get yourself a good set of kidneys
> 
> Gave mine a good flushing last Friday with this Mild. Was a stinker of a day, but decided to mash a couple of beers anyway. I wonder what other fool was mashing in at 5:30am that day.
> ...



Onya Pete, that's the way to go. I always start at 5:15am. You can pump out two brews in one day and let me tell you, once last summer, I pumped out three in one day but did not finish till 7.30pm.

Regards,
Lindsay.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (7/12/06)

Thought I might go for the background with a little wildlife. One Pic for the birds and one for the Boh Pils.






Regards,
Lindsay.
P.S. Please don't attack me, it's one of those funny 'energy' glasses.


----------



## bigfridge (7/12/06)

Lindsay Dive said:


> Thought I might go for the background with a little wildlife. One Pic for the birds and one for the Boh Pils.



Lindsay,

Do the birds drink much ?

Luckilly there is not a sound track included with your pictures otherwise we would probably be deafened


----------



## Lindsay Dive (7/12/06)

My wife feeds them every afternoon and there can be as many as seventy come here. My bread bill is soaring!!

Lindsay


----------



## devo (7/12/06)

A recently poured Kolsch


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/12/06)

4 Taps ?!? After seeing my trusty old pluto in action I now feel truly humbled Devo! :lol: 

Sooner those Cellis are in action the better.  

Warren -


----------



## devo (7/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> 4 Taps ?!? After seeing my trusty old pluto in action I now feel truly humbled Devo! :lol:
> 
> Sooner those Cellis are in action the better.
> 
> Warren -



c'mon wazz, I know you've been off loading some stuff....you better have em on order by now?


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/12/06)

Already got 'em. Wife has confiscated them for the Christmas tree. <_< 18 days to go. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Voosher (7/12/06)

devo said:


> A recently poured Kolsch
> 
> View attachment 10384



All you tree-hugging soap-dodging nature lovers...
That's what I call I great background
:lol:


----------



## Thunderlips (7/12/06)

Voosher said:


> All you tree-hugging soap-dodging nature lovers...
> That's what I call I great background
> :lol:


Yep, and he's not been tempted by the shirron/celli bug either.
That's what I call willpower!


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/12/06)

Gooollllddddd Feeeverrr!!! 

{Apologies to Clint Eastwood in Paint Your Wagon}  

Warren -


----------



## bindi (8/12/06)

View attachment 10397
View attachment 10396
View attachment 10396
View attachment 10397


Bob's Trappist, LOVE this beer  the flavour is great and it is as cear as as bell [and I did not filter it], it sat 3 months in CC.
The darker hand is mine and the one with the freckles is Screwtops, could not get him it away from this beer.  
I am mashing this one again today.


----------



## Screwtop (8/12/06)

bindi said:


> View attachment 10397
> View attachment 10396
> View attachment 10396
> View attachment 10397
> ...




That is without doubt the clearest craft/home brewed beer I've ever seen, we were trying to get the camera to focus on the underneath of the head, raft of bubbles as clear as a bell. Gotta hand it to Bindi, no way I could wait 3 months for a beer. Especially something so typically belgian, very close to a Rochefort 8. Plays up with the autogyro a little though at that strength.

Edit:


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/06)

bindi said:


> View attachment 10397
> View attachment 10396
> View attachment 10396
> View attachment 10397
> ...



Oookaay gents.

Lookin' on the recipe section for it but ain't seein' it.  

The nosey bastard in me must see it.  

Warren -


----------



## DJR (8/12/06)

devo said:


> A recently poured Kolsch
> 
> View attachment 10384



Nice Kolsch, devo, i wonder where the recipe idea came from? :beer:


----------



## bindi (8/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Oookaay gents.
> 
> Lookin' on the recipe section for it but ain't seein' it.
> 
> ...


 
He he  It ain't in there and will not be untill I can repeat the process and get the same results a few times, or I could just forget this post and forget  to post it in the recipe section.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/06)

Warren -


----------



## Voosher (8/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Oookaay gents.
> 
> Lookin' on the recipe section for it but ain't seein' it.
> 
> ...



Just PM the recipe to me bindi, PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE.
I'll tell you if it's readily repeatable.
It looks good enough to drink. And that's just the picture  

Fantastic looking beer.
:beerbang:


----------



## devo (8/12/06)

DJR said:


> Nice Kolsch, devo, i wonder where the recipe idea came from? :beer:



HAHA  yes DJR, nice recipe and getting some good feedback from non brewing friends. I'm looooving it on these warm days. :beerbang:


----------



## tangent (8/12/06)

APA #7



About 5 weeks old and clear and clean. The recipe's a hodge podge of ends of bags but she's tasting bloody beautiful. 
Carbonation is pretty good even though you can't really see in the pic. Bloody keg must be about to blow!


----------



## winkle (8/12/06)

A hefe-weizen, plenty of bananas but not enough clove - still goes down real good on a hot afternoon B) 
even got a halo.
View attachment 10406


----------



## Doc (10/12/06)

Ash's Mash Paddle Porter.
A very intense beer. Definitely at my threshold for dark beers. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## devo (11/12/06)

winkle said:


> A hefe-weizen, plenty of bananas but not enough clove - still goes down real good on a hot afternoon B)
> even got a halo.
> View attachment 10406



I think you need a few more remote controls


----------



## bindi (11/12/06)

For something different <_< an AAA *first glass* out of the keg , and I mean first glass,after force carbing [I most often condition in the keg, depends on time and space] I think it will be very bright after a few days, I will post another when it clear.
Tastes great.


----------



## homekegger1 (11/12/06)

My Golden Ale. Made with a lager kit, half kilo of grains boiled for about an hour a some extra hops. Very nice on a hot night like tonight.

Cheer

HK


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/12/06)

Chiller 'b' Gone Pils.





Warren -


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (18/12/06)

A nasty 7% kit-based piece of work churned out for my birthday party on Saturday:




Still plenty left in the keg, so I guess it's up to me :chug: 

PZ. 

p.s. It tastes pretty bloody bad :lol:


----------



## Duff (18/12/06)

My newly tapped Altbier.




Here's the receipe, tastes great :chug: 

----------

06-49 Altbier II

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.30
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.30
Anticipated SRM: 13.0
Anticipated IBU: 50.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
69.9 6.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
21.5 2.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
7.5 0.70 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 63
1.1 0.10 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 4.50 18.1 60 min.
55.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.00 22.2 60 min.
55.00 g. Mt. Hood Whole 5.00 10.3 30 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP036 Dusseldorf Alt


----------



## bindi (18/12/06)

Nice looking beer Duff  
Here is mine , bugger, drank it  an AAA, what *was* In The Glass-Pic.


----------



## bindi (22/12/06)

An AAA on the left and a Heffe on the right, not on tap but out of bottles I had in the shed fridge and forgot about , the Heffe is great, lost some banana but still good, the AAA is OK a little too hoppy  Oh no , I am over hoppy beers <_< it's like chillie, the more you have the more you want untill you reach saturation point.
Brew more Belgians in 07 and Heffe.


----------



## Trough Lolly (22/12/06)

Currently working my way through a keg of my Sierra Nevada APA clone:





Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly (22/12/06)

Time for a top-up!!


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/12/06)

Saison Part Deux. Tart little bugger. Gotta love the creaming feature on the Cellis. :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/12/06)

And a refill. Tasting even better the next day. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## Jye (28/12/06)

Here is my Cascade Blonde Ale... a simple thirst quenching beer :chug: 

Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 77.8 % 
Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 22.2 % 
25 gm Cascade [6.00%] (60 min) Hops 16.7 IBU 
30 gm Cascade [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## wraith (28/12/06)

This is my current brew on tap, an all simcoe American amber :beerbang: 

Wraith


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/12/06)

Jye said:


> Here is my Cascade Blonde Ale... a simple thirst quenching beer :chug:
> 
> Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 77.8 %
> Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 22.2 %
> ...



Hey Jye... Got the Amsterdam Pilsner glasses too. :beerbang: I recognised the air bubble in the base. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Jye (28/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Jye... Got the Amsterdam Pilsner glasses too. :beerbang: I recognised the air bubble in the base. :lol:
> 
> Warren -



I had no idea what type of glass's they were... Christmas present from the parents  

While Im at it here's a Rye IPA


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/12/06)

Jye said:


> I had no idea what type of glass's they were... Christmas present from the parents
> 
> While Im at it here's a Rye IPA



Good to hear your oldies are as single-minded as mine. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Adamt (29/12/06)

Got a couple of those bubble glasses a few months ago for my BDay, tracked them back to "House". I only got two, so I think I'll need a few more when my kegs are running!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/12/06)

An APA, tasting fine!


----------



## Ross (30/12/06)

Freshly kegged 200IBU Imp APA




cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (30/12/06)

gee ross...... where on earth did you get all the hops from ?

Is it like sucking a lemon ?

Jusus H christ....... 200 IBU.

This is going to turn into the dash for IBU's, like the horspower heroes at sumernats each year 

very cool thoough 

cheers


----------



## Crazy (31/12/06)

Ross said:


> Freshly kegged 200IBU Imp APA
> 
> View attachment 10680
> 
> ...



And heres me thinking the Belgians were lightly hopped.  

Derrick

edit This dosn't make much sense if the Westmalle glass pick dosn't come with the quote. <_<


----------



## Ross (31/12/06)

My blackberry heffe... It's a deep purple in colour, despite the pic  
Beautifully refreshing after a day's brewing :chug: 




cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (31/12/06)

Northern Districts IPA on the Beer Engine. Dry hopped with some fuggles and all the punters are enjoying it emensley.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Tony (31/12/06)

hey ross...... i noticed something in t=your signature.

Carzbrookistan Imperial Smoked Stout (9.2%) - Olde English Smoked porter (6.7%)

Has your taste turned mate 

I do recal you tasting one at my place and calling it onions 

cheers


----------



## Ross (31/12/06)

Tony said:


> hey ross...... i noticed something in t=your signature.
> 
> Carzbrookistan Imperial Smoked Stout (9.2%) - Olde English Smoked porter (6.7%)
> 
> ...


'
In a word "subtlety", your smoke was the equivalent to my 400IBU beer - Difference is I love hops  

cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (31/12/06)

400?

I thought it was 200 ?

But fair cop mate 

I do like some smoke in my beer, and they only had 15% rauchmalz in them 

you should have tried the ironbark ale that scared the shit out of all the comp judges !!!!!!!!!! It was like drinking a bushfire  with a hint of BBQ'd bacon.

an aquired taste i guess

cheers


----------



## Ross (31/12/06)

Tony said:


> 400?
> 
> I thought it was 200 ?



In the glass, yes - It's big brother is in primary :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Paleman (31/12/06)

Happy New Year to you guys. 

Im sure your glasses are charged with something delicious.

Enjoy yourselves............and lets pump out some fantastic beers in 07 !! :beerbang:


----------



## tangent (1/1/07)

Kiwi Mongrel

Polyclar and filtration = really clear beer even cold 

Thanks Craftbrewer :super:


----------



## Adamt (1/1/07)

Last night I "Rocked out with my Bock out", courtesy of Mr. Kai.


----------



## Tony (11/1/07)

here is the Pale ale i made and forgot to add the irish moss.

I wont get upset if i forget it again.

It was hopped with hop flowers..... not pellets. A bit of POR and some NZ pacific hallertau at FWH and flame out. 100% bairds MO and brewed with US-56

As you can see there is nothing wrong with the clarity. Its unfiltered too. I have a filter but dont use it. I havnt needed to as they all seem to clear up well


----------



## redbeard (12/1/07)

this is from a week or so ago, but just dl'd the pics. its a hoe garden clone & was very easy drinking.


----------



## Wardhog (12/1/07)

Ross said:


> Freshly kegged 200IBU Imp APA



I cannot begin to comprehend what this would taste like.


----------



## Ross (12/1/07)

Wardhog said:


> I cannot begin to comprehend what this would taste like.



Bloody lovely :chug: your pallette won't taste bitterness above approx 90 IBU's & with the high alcohol, it balances beautifully - even visitors who claim "I don't like hoppy beers" enjoy it - That includes Pat!!!!

cheers Ross


----------



## Wardhog (12/1/07)

Ross said:


> your pallette won't taste bitterness above approx 90 IBU's



I don't mean to be a smartarse here, but what's the point of making a beer over 90IBUs then?


----------



## Ross (12/1/07)

Wardhog said:


> I don't mean to be a smartarse here, but what's the point of making a beer over 90IBUs then?


Doesn't get more bitter as such, but you do get more hop oils which certainly adds to the flavour profile.
If the percieved bitterness just continued up proportionally, then there certainly wouldn't be a point to making 200 or 400IBU beers, as they'd be totally undrinkable  

Edit: sorry for straying off topic - back to beer pics guys  ....

cheers Ross


----------



## albrews (12/1/07)

Trough Lolly said:


> Currently working my way through a keg of my Sierra Nevada APA clone:
> 
> View attachment 10615
> View attachment 10616
> ...




hi, looks like a nice drop of beer. i hope your beer does not spill onto the notebook computer , since itcould cause it to short circuit.

cheers alan


----------



## petesbrew (12/1/07)

jeddog said:


> Killkenny....meant to be saving for babies arrival
> TOO GOOD.....MUST DRINK :lol:
> 
> View attachment 9779
> View attachment 9780



I love the Wah-Wah Coaster!


----------



## Finite (12/1/07)

Here it is. My first AG brew. 
Been in bottle for 1 week so its sure to improve but its already tasting wonderfull. Dad loves it and wont stop raiving! (quote: "ill go onto the veranda now and drink my VB like a bum") No finings in kettle or fermenter no secondary just 2 weeks in primary then straight into bottle. Clarity doesnt bother me too much (i actually prefer my beers a bit cloudy) Kept it simple for the first one but im aiming for a clear beer for my currently fermenting IIPA.







Another week and the head should be perfect. Its really a great feeling for me to be drinking a beer which tastes so good. I have made alot of shit beers from kits and I have put a hell of a lot of effort into learning how to brew. I can honestly say that I would'nt be typing this if it wasnt for all the people on this forum, I would literally be drinking New right now if it wern't for this forum. Home brewing has become the passion that I always wanted to find and I enjoy it so much. For me its very rewarding to taste a beer that after all the work tastes better than you could have hoped.

Thank You again!


----------



## Tony (12/1/07)

ahhhhhh

another happy customer.

"NEXT" 

It rocks doesn't it 

cheers


----------



## Finite (12/1/07)

Just cracked my forth for the night (somebody tie me up now before I drink it all!), this one was much better carbonated:






Tony said:


> It rocks doesn't it



It rocks :super: :super:


----------



## goatherder (12/1/07)

Nice work Finite. I bet this one tastes great but it won't be a patch on some of the future ones you'll make. Welcome to the club.


----------



## tangent (13/1/07)

imperial APA. about 4 weeks in the keg and so smooth


----------



## jimmyjack (13/1/07)

American Amber, I was going to toss this out because I didnt like the taste of williamette hops, but Rossco convinced me to filter and keep it. It is tasting sensational. Thanx Ross :beerbang: 





3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 61.2 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 20.4 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 10.2 % 
0.30 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 6.1 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 2.0 % 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.50%] (20 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (5 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [7.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (1 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.28 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
11.10 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale


----------



## johnno (13/1/07)

All Athunum apa. First brew at the new house.

Was having this a couple of nights ago. 

Will be having a few more tonight :chug: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## yardy (13/1/07)

#2 AG APA.







gotta love this hobby obsession :chug: 

cheers

yard


----------



## cj in j (14/1/07)

Hop 10 Cubed


----------



## Trough Lolly (14/1/07)

Finite said:


> Just cracked my forth for the night (somebody tie me up now before I drink it all!), this one was much better carbonated:
> It rocks :super: :super:



Congrats Finite on a job well done - beware the keg....its a seductive and demanding mistress!! :chug: 

Cheers,
TL who's just finished off 2 of them this weekend!!


----------



## Trough Lolly (14/1/07)

Ross said:


> Freshly kegged 200IBU Imp APA
> 
> View attachment 10680
> 
> ...



Fellow brewers - I'd like to go on record as admitting that I've tried this brew at Ross's fine establishment, and survived! Actually it was the last one of about 12 different beers that he had on tap.
It's an excellent drop, but not the sort of thing you'd skull a schooner of after mowing the lawn! :blink: 
Why would you brew a 200IBU beer?

.....as Sir Edmund says "...because it's there!"  

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly (14/1/07)

redbeard said:


> this is from a week or so ago, but just dl'd the pics. its a hoe garden clone & was very easy drinking.
> 
> View attachment 10907



Jaysus redbeard! That beer looks like it's made out of 5kg of Carapils! h34r:  
What's the grainbill? All Weyermann Pils malt?

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Doc (14/1/07)

just-cj said:


> Hop 10 Cubed



That is one sweet looking hop monster CJ. One wicked protein filled head too, or is that the slightly overcarbonated bit ?
I'll either be dry hopping my Infinity + 1 again this week or kegging it. Either way I'll post a piccie.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Finite (14/1/07)

Doc said:


> I'll either be dry hopping my Infinity + 1 again this week or kegging it. Either way I'll post a piccie.



Again Doc, AGAIN!! :beerbang:


----------



## redbeard (14/1/07)

Trough Lolly said:


> Jaysus redbeard! That beer looks like it's made out of 5kg of Carapils! h34r:
> What's the grainbill? All Weyermann Pils malt?
> 
> Cheers,
> TL



4kg jw pils + 4kg raw wheat + 0.3kg rolled oats


----------



## big d (14/1/07)

When the supplies run out a nice pint of LCPA on a hot day goes down a treat.


----------



## Finite (14/1/07)

big d said:


> When the supplies run out a nice pint of LCPA on a hot day goes down a treat.
> View attachment 11002



 supplies should never run out big d. Now go to your brewery and dont come out untill you have made some beer! B)


----------



## big d (14/1/07)

Its the price i paid for an interstate move Finite but im getting there.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Tony (15/1/07)

I was there too Big D.

I ran out and had to buy beer.

James Squire and LC beers it was......... i wasnt buying any VB

Got a bit expensive though,

I now have 150 liters of beer brewed so all is well again.

Good luck with your new spot and brewing mate

cheers


----------



## Batz (15/1/07)

I've made many Alts in my AG life time but this one is as good as I make


Yumbo :beerbang: 


View attachment 11011


I can see this keg getting a hammering tonight

Batz


----------



## big d (15/1/07)

Mmmmm Altbeir.Very nice indeed Batz now could you move the glass please your blocking the view.  

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Batz (15/1/07)

big d said:


> Mmmmm Altbeir.Very nice indeed Batz now could you move the glass please your blocking the view.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D




You and the wife get over here and have a look yourselves Dave
Plenty of beds at the cave

Batz


----------



## big d (15/1/07)

Pm sent 

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Norsman (16/1/07)

My Chirpy-Bird Hefe.


----------



## Norsman (16/1/07)

Norsman said:


> My Chirpy-Bird Hefe.



Sorry about the size... Didn't realize it would be so big :chug:


----------



## Screwtop (16/1/07)

Norsman said:


> Sorry about the size... Didn't realize it would be so big :chug:




Nors, there's gotta be a story behind that name"?


----------



## Screwtop (16/1/07)

Batz said:


> I've made many Alts in my AG life time but this one is as good as I make
> Yumbo :beerbang:
> View attachment 11011
> 
> ...




Batz, you gotta stop showing the front yard in your beer pics  some of us get jealous. Mumble, mumble..........dirty.....mumble......rotten, mumble......lucky...bastard.......mumble...mumble.


----------



## Norsman (16/1/07)

Screwtop said:


> Nors, there's gotta be a story behind that name"?



Yeah, there is a story, not extremely interesting mind you... My girlfriend (her pet name is "chirpy-bird") only drinks the megaswill beers and I thought that I might be able to turn her on to some other styles of beer. I figured that she might like a hefe, so I named this one after her. Sadly she didn't like the banana taste. So my next attempt is to get her with my Simcoe APA.


----------



## devo (16/1/07)

I'd have to say that this is one of my fav threads.


----------



## Thommo (16/1/07)

I'm with you Devo.

Although I get some funny looks at work drooling all over my keyboard at 9.30am at photos of beer.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/1/07)

Batz said:


> I've made many Alts in my AG life time but this one is as good as I make
> Yumbo :beerbang:
> View attachment 11011
> 
> ...



What yeast did you use in that Alt Batz. The beer looks lovely!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Batz (16/1/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> What yeast did you use in that Alt Batz. The beer looks lovely!
> 
> C&B
> TDA




I have always used Nottingham for my Alts TDA

Batz


----------



## Norsman (16/1/07)

Batz said:


> I have always used Nottingham for my Alts TDA
> 
> Batz



Batz, what temperatures do you recommend with nottingham? I have been wanting to do an alt for some time but I lack temperatue control in my small apartment. Ambient room temp is usually around 21*C, is this too high? Should I maybe stick to english and american ales for now?


----------



## Ross (16/1/07)

The 1st one of the day is always the best :chug: - A nice refreshing Nelson Sauvin summer ale...

This one's getting better by the day  




Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (16/1/07)

Norsman said:


> Batz, what temperatures do you recommend with nottingham? I have been wanting to do an alt for some time but I lack temperatue control in my small apartment. Ambient room temp is usually around 21*C, is this too high? Should I maybe stick to english and american ales for now?




I brew Alts with Nottingham at 14c


Batz


----------



## johnno (16/1/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> What yeast did you use in that Alt Batz. The beer looks lovely!
> 
> C&B
> TDA




Having being lucky enough to taste Batz's Alt I can vouch for it. Certainly a lovely drop.

As soon as I get my stocks of house beer up I will be making one or four.  

cheers
johnno


----------



## Finite (16/1/07)

Sorry batz but im more impressed by the view, what a beautiful place you live in. Beer looks great though!


----------



## Batz (16/1/07)

Finite said:


> Sorry batz but im more impressed by the view, what a beautiful place you live in. Beer looks great though!




Yes it is nice Finite
And a vast change from 24 years in the Pilbara
Next time I'll take a brew up the back for a different view

Batz


----------



## Finite (16/1/07)

Batz said:


> Yes it is nice Finite
> And a vast change from 24 years in the Pilbara
> Next time I'll take a brew up the back for a different view
> 
> Batz



Wow....that is quite a change, talk about shocking the thermostat. How many Marble Bar bitters did you go through there? :chug:


----------



## fixa (16/1/07)

Thommo said:


> Although I get some funny looks at work drooling all over my keyboard at 9.30am at photos of beer.



Me too.. is that wrong? So many good looking beers... so little brewing time
And yes, batz alt is very fine. as is his view...


----------



## johnno (18/1/07)

First wheat for 2007.

Bottled last Sunday and nearly fully carbed already thanks to the weather.

Brewing another wheat this weekend. (hopefully2).

cheers 
johnno


----------



## Batz (18/1/07)

johnno said:


> First wheat for 2007.
> 
> Bottled last Sunday and nearly fully carbed already thanks to the weather.
> 
> ...




Johnno Johonno Johnno

Wheat <_< Come on mate  

Batz


----------



## johnno (18/1/07)

> QUOTE(johnno @ Jan 18 2007, 08:08 PM)
> 
> First wheat for 2007.
> 
> ...









Batz said:


> Johnno Johonno Johnno
> 
> Wheat <_< Come on mate
> 
> Batz




errr...I somehow ended up with a real lot of malted wheat and really need to use it up Batz... :unsure: 
Its not too bad the old wheat beer.

cheers
johnno


----------



## therook (19/1/07)

Batz,

How about sharing your ALT recipe  

rook


----------



## Ross (19/1/07)

therook said:


> Batz,
> 
> How about sharing your ALT recipe
> 
> rook



He has here  

cheers Ross


----------



## therook (19/1/07)

Bloody eyes must be playing up on me, or i had to much Guiness yesterday.....i had a look in the recipe section....Honest  

thanks Rosco


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/1/07)

Belgian Pale Ale. Bit of extra foam courtesy of the pushing the Celli handle backwards. The novelty is beguiling.  

Warren -


----------



## jimmyjack (21/1/07)

Based on Ross's recipe Nelson Sauvin English Summer Ale tasting superb!!!

Cheers, JJ


----------



## Steve (21/1/07)

my first AG Koelsch.....blooooooodyyyyyy beeeeeeewidul - very happy.
Cheers
Steve

View attachment 11089


----------



## Tony (21/1/07)

Steve said:


> my first AG Koelsch.....blooooooodyyyyyy beeeeeeewidul - very happy.
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> View attachment 11089




Awww that looks nice Steve.

Whats in it?

cheers


----------



## Batz (21/1/07)

jimmyjack said:


> Based on Ross's recipe Nelson Sauvin English Summer Ale tasting superb!!!
> 
> Cheers, JJ
> 
> View attachment 11088




Looks great,as does the pool,I could do with a beer and a dip right now

Batz


----------



## bindi (21/1/07)

Biere de Garde, made 20/9 last year been in CC since Oct ,put on tap yesterday, I LOVE it.  

Oh, and that's some of my Goldings hops that's are taking over the side fence. 

Edit: Typo.


----------



## Steve (21/1/07)

Tony
Its as simple as you can get it:

5kg Weyermann Pilsner
50gms American Tettnang (3.9%) @ 60 mins
Whirlfloc @ 15 mins
1 x T58 dry yeast
Mashed at 64 degrees for 60 mins

OG 1050
FG 1010

5days primary @ 18
9 days secondary @ 2 degrees
7gms Polyclar
Bulk Primed 140gms sugar

Best beer ive made to date....making another next Saturday.
The T58 gives a bit of a spin on it, not conventional but jeez its bloody nice. Unfortunately its not going to last long.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (21/1/07)

Thats what i was planing on for my effort when i get to it.

The T-58 is interesting.

I just brewed a belgian pale ale with T-58 @ 20 deg and its fairly spicy.

It went from 1.052 to 1.020 in 18 48 hrs and has taken the rest of the week to get down to 1.014.

I think i will get the proper wyeast and have a go at one myself.

cheers and thanks for sharing


----------



## Jye (21/1/07)

Whats soon to be an empty glass of Hefe :chug: 

Kegged it while brewing today, aroma is still a bit yeast but plenty of banana and bubblegum flavour.


----------



## Duff (21/1/07)

My Amarillo Lager tapped today. Just the ticket for our 40C heat.

Cheers.


----------



## Batz (21/1/07)

bindi said:


> Biere de Garde, made 20/9 last year been in CC since Oct ,put on tap yesterday, I LOVE it.
> 
> Oh, and that's some of my Goldings hops that's are taking over the side fence.
> 
> Edit: Typo.




Looking good Bob,both the beer and the hops :beerbang: 
I am getting flowers on one of my babies

Batz


----------



## randyrob (21/1/07)

My First AG!

quite a strong grapefruit flavour due to using chinhook for bittering (who's idea was that)
even tho i wont use chinhook for bittering again these are going down quite well.

here's the link, originally i thought it would be to bitter!

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=28&t=13280


----------



## Jye (21/1/07)

Stone Porter B)


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/07)

bindi said:


> Biere de Garde, made 20/9 last year been in CC since Oct ,put on tap yesterday, I LOVE it.
> 
> Oh, and that's some of my Goldings hops that's are taking over the side fence.
> 
> Edit: Typo.




Looks like a professional phoptographer composed that shot Bindi


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/07)

Duff said:


> My Amarillo Lager tapped today. Just the ticket for our 40C heat.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 11102




Awesome shot Duff, is that your reflection in the glass?


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/07)

THE BEST wheat/hybrid beer I've made. The blend of malted wheat and rye and the use of the Weihenstephan yeast strain has produced a wheat with less of the wheat tartness allowing the banana and clove yeast esters to shine through, the mellow flavour of the Rye Malt balances the Pale Malt and Wheat Malt a beautifully, a fantastic summer quaffer. 

It's a HefeRoggenWeizen. The wife loves it and has been extolling it's virtues to her friends calling it Roger Watson so I guess thats it's new name.


I give you Roger Watson:


----------



## browndog (21/1/07)

I've got an APA and a red that I am happy with, now i am working on an American Amber. Here is the last one that I made on my old brewstand before i decomissioned it. There is plenty oc chinook and centennial hops in it and it is fairly big at 6.5%
I give you Last Stand Amber




cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/07)

browndog said:


> I've got an APA and a red that I am happy with, now i am working on an American Amber. Here is the last one that I made on my old brewstand before i decomissioned it. There is plenty oc chinook and centennial hops in it and it is fairly big at 6.5%
> I give you Last Stand Amber
> 
> View attachment 11108
> ...




Love that dark red/ruby colour BD, have tried in the past to get that in my Irish reds without any luck, any hints?


----------



## sqyre (21/1/07)

Hey Guys,

I tried to take a pic of my K+K APA 

But i haven't got the hang of this fang-dangled digical Kamera..

They say set the timer to take a still pic so you dont make it blurry..

I thought i set it for 4.5 seconds but it didn't go off!!!..i got the sh*ts with it in the end and left it there.

Good news is it eventually ended up takin the pic but the beer had gone flat..

Musta set it for 45min by mistake.  



Anyways here's the pic...



View attachment 11110


----------



## browndog (21/1/07)

BAAAhahahahahahahhahhahhahaaaaaaaaaaa............................
Sqyre you deserve an award for that beer foto, it is a classic


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/07)

sqyre said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I tried to take a pic of my K+K APA
> 
> ...



Far Kin Funny Brucey, always the comedian  

Edit: put in the tHe


----------



## Jye (21/1/07)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Thats a classic :lol: 




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Adamt (21/1/07)

LOL

Close the thread now, we have a winner!

Oh no, hang on, its a K&K, get that crap out of here!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/07)

Adamt said:


> LOL
> 
> Close the thread now, we have a winner!
> 
> ...




Kenny Brucey has the Crap under control


----------



## bindi (21/1/07)

Is that a leach in the glass Brucey? <_< look close.
And who took the shot? Well done?


----------



## randyrob (21/1/07)

i thought a dark brown ale would be more suited to that shot?


----------



## sqyre (21/1/07)

bindi said:


> Is that a leach in the glass Brucey? <_< look close.
> And who took the shot? Well done?





Normally i would guess it was one of Renae's ciggy butts...

but its a pic etched in the side of the glass...



Although it could be one of those fruit fly maggots that i was tellin Wildayeast about at the Case Swap when he asked me what the "interesting" after taste was in my American Brown.

Now that i mention it....i haven't seen or heard from him since.. :blink: 

American Brown anyone????


----------



## Darren (21/1/07)

I was a bit worried at looking too close for the leach in the pic in case ut wasnt in the glass.

cheers

Darren


----------



## albrews (22/1/07)

Steve said:


> my first AG Koelsch.....blooooooodyyyyyy beeeeeeewidul - very happy.
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> View attachment 11089






hi , looks a good beer and did you filter it.

cheers, alan


----------



## Finite (22/1/07)

Classic Squire,

made me chock on my toast 


edit: or choke


----------



## wraith (23/1/07)

recently kegged hefeweizen :beerbang:


----------



## Finite (23/1/07)

you son of a.... I want that glass.....I loooooooove scofferhofer


----------



## Doc (23/1/07)

wraith said:


> recently kegged hefeweizen :beerbang:






Blake said:


> you son of a.... I want that glass.....I loooooooove scofferhofer



I had two of those glasses, but was devastated when one came out of the dishwasher broken last week :angry: 
They are great to drink out of. Especially Weisse beers eh Batz 

Doc


----------



## Jye (23/1/07)

wraith said:


> recently kegged hefeweizen :beerbang:



GOD DAMN IT... Ive been thinking about going home early for a Hefe and now I have to :lol:


----------



## winkle (23/1/07)

Blake said:


> you son of a.... I want that glass.....I loooooooove scofferhofer



They are great glasses but too fragile for a drunken session sadly


----------



## winkle (23/1/07)

Rosella Hefe-Weizen, not an entirely successful experiment but I might try it again. Bloody stuff is almost a day-glow orange.View attachment 11150


----------



## DarkFaerytale (23/1/07)

Copy of Dogger Dan's Barleywine (5 months) a beautifull dark purple when help up to the light (ABV 13.1%)







-Phill


----------



## Batz (23/1/07)

winkle said:


> Rosella Hefe-Weizen, not an entirely successful experiment but I might try it again. Bloody stuff is almost a day-glow orange.View attachment 11150





Will all you guys stop it with the stinking wheats!!!!  

Batz


----------



## eric8 (23/1/07)

winkle said:


> Rosella Hefe-Weizen, not an entirely successful experiment but I might try it again. Bloody stuff is almost a day-glow orange.View attachment 11150






Batz said:


> Will all you guys stop it with the stinking wheats!!!!
> 
> Batz




MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmm wheat beers.


----------



## MVZOOM (23/1/07)

Not quite in the spirit of the topic.. but last week in NZ, Mac's tasting plate at the Mac's Alehouse in CHCH..

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Finite (24/1/07)

Trappist Westvleteren 12 (yellow cap)




Best beer in the world? If its not its bloody close. Truly the best beer ive tasted :chug:


----------



## Tony (24/1/07)

i dont think i would have risked putting one of them down to take a photo.

i have a black sheep ale and a Hoegaarden Grand Cru to enjoy tonight

not up to the 12 but it will do me for now

cheers........... lucky bugger


----------



## Finite (24/1/07)

Tony said:


> i dont think i would have risked putting one of them down to take a photo.



I wont lie, I did have a vision of knocking it off into the pavment. I thought the sacrifice for the envy of the forum was worth it. B)


----------



## Duff (25/1/07)

Blake said:


> Trappist Westvleteren 12 (yellow cap)
> 
> View attachment 11172
> 
> ...



Blake,

Where did you get it from? Got any spare? I'll do a swap of one of my APA's for one of the 12's.

Let me know


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/1/07)

Sounds like a fair swap to me. :blink: 

(Westy 12 - yum yum)

Warren -


----------



## Finite (25/1/07)

Duff said:


> Blake,
> 
> Where did you get it from? Got any spare? I'll do a swap of one of my APA's for one of the 12's.
> 
> Let me know



Sorry mate only bought the one. Got it from ebay from a belgium seller.


----------



## Duff (25/1/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Sounds like a fair swap to me. :blink:
> 
> (Westy 12 - yum yum)
> 
> Warren -



Had to provide something.



Blake said:


> Sorry mate only bought the one. Got it from ebay from a belgium seller.



Did you take tasting notes? How much delivered to Sydney or did you carry it back from a visit?

Anyone made a clone of this before?

Just curious on why this is ranked the world's best beer.


----------



## Tony (25/1/07)

drinking my Little Creatures Bright ale clone at the moment.

this is about the 4th form a 50 liter keg of it 

ohhhhhhhh its good...... very very close to the origional.

recipe is in the recipe section :chug: 

cheers


----------



## tdh (25/1/07)

In my glass tonight is a goldenish amberish ale made with 95% Pilsener malt, 4% Melanoidin and 1% CaraAroma mashed at 66*C.
FWH Simcoe, Simcoe boil and Simcoe flame out, ~35 IBU
US-56
1.049 - 1.008
~5.4% abv


----------



## bugwan (25/1/07)

Duff said:


> Just curious on why this is ranked the world's best beer.



I find that scarcity drives the passion behind rankings like 'worlds best'. If it's the world's best anything, you're unlikely to be able to pick it up at your local KMart, $2 Shop or Bottle-O.

The fact that it is so hard to get this beer, drives its reputation into the region normally reserved for precious metals and rocks measured in carats. No doubt the drinker would savour every last drop, perpetuating the belief that this beer is the best ever (commercially) brewed.

I'm not saying this beer is anything but brilliant (it really is superb, as I remember), but when site after site ranks this beer as best, and it remains hard to get, it's going to be pretty hard not to like it* h34r: 

*Theory of my own devising. Possibly made under the influence...


----------



## Duff (25/1/07)

bugwan said:


> I find that scarcity drives the passion behind rankings like 'worlds best'. If it's the world's best anything, you're unlikely to be able to pick it up at your local KMart, $2 Shop or Bottle-O.
> 
> The fact that it is so hard to get this beer, drives its reputation into the region normally reserved for precious metals and rocks measured in carats. No doubt the drinker would savour every last drop, perpetuating the belief that this beer is the best ever (commercially) brewed.
> 
> ...



G'day Bugwan,

Thanks for your post. I ran into a similar problem in 2005 when I tried to get my hands on some 2000 Grange Hermitage. Short supply due to lack of grapes, etc. Eventually I obtained some from Penfolds themselves after I made a complaint that all the pricks on eBay could buy up big and cash in.

So does scarcity drive passion? No. It regulates price.

I'm not doubting that after all the reviews I've read that this beer is one of the world's best amongst many peers. I sure do hope that Blake 'savoured' every last drop. I'd just like to hear some more that's all.

Eventually I'd love to get there one day and line up like everyone else for the sales. Hope that it's worth it, I'm sure it would be.

So how about a clone? Anyone?

Cheers.


----------



## Tony (25/1/07)

where's the picture GT ?

cheers


----------



## wraith (25/1/07)

My strong belgian, all bottled


----------



## Duff (25/1/07)

Blake,

7.18pm and you are online - any tasting notes for the 12?

Cheers.


----------



## bugwan (25/1/07)

Duff said:


> <snip>
> 
> So does scarcity drive passion? No. It regulates price.
> 
> ...



I agree Duff, I didn't mean to be controversial in any way. Certainly, scarcity doesn't drive passion. I also don't doubt for a minute that Blake didn't savour every drop, as any of us would!

It's just the fascination that drives my interest. Now, in terms of clones... 

This recipe seems to be doing the rounds on the web (apologies for US measurements).

Westvleteren Abt 12 clone (batch #1) (for 3.5 gallons)

18.5 lbs Belgian Pale Malt
1 lb Clear Candi Sugar (1L)
1 lb Amber Candi Sugar (75L)
0.5 lb Dark Candi Sugar (275L)

0.7 oz Northern Brewer Hop Pellets (7.8% AA) (60 min)
0.3 oz Northern Brewer Hop Pellets (15 min)
0.3 oz Northern Brewer Hop Pellets (5 min)

Wyeast 3787 Trappist High Gravity Yeast (1/2 gallon starter)

Single infusion mash at 152F.

OG: 1.104 (at 40% no sparge efficiency)
IBU: ~30
SRM: ~30

I read once that the Westvleteren brewery pitch yeast at around 28-29C. (That might be in 'Brew like a Monk' actually).

Good luck!


----------



## Duff (25/1/07)

Thanks bugwan, will adapt and give it a go soon. I'd like to have a beer with you one day.

Blake, anything else regarding the receipe?

Cheers.


----------



## Finite (25/1/07)

Duff said:


> Did you take tasting notes? How much delivered to Sydney or did you carry it back from a visit?
> 
> Anyone made a clone of this before?
> 
> Just curious on why this is ranked the world's best beer.



Bought it for $1 on ebay, i was the only bidder, delivery was $23 so $24 total.
I have been looking for some clone recipes but there isnt lots. What I do know is that the base malt is pale malt/pilsner malt. there is about 10-12% dark candi sugar in it. and they pitch the yeast at 20ish and let the yeast do their thing and let it warm to 26ish. A recipe is at the bottom.

In terms of taste. I was very sceptical and put its stigma behind me, the rarity add to the excitment of having it but I would challenge anyone to falt it really. I mean I was drinking it and thinking, you just cant make beer taste any better than this, you just cant not give it 5/5 The only thing i would say is while a great smell it wasnt as strong as i would hope but thats nitpicking..... On to the notes:

*overall: 4.9/5*
appearance: 5 | smell: 4.5 | taste: 5 | mouthfeel: 5 | drinkability: 5

*Presentation* - Brown 330ml bottle. Yellow cap, 

*Appearance* - Very dark - Dark Amber. Wonderfull head retention and lacing

*Smell* - Plums, rasins, toffee, and beautiful alcohol phenols, anise, honey backed with mild malt character and spices

*Taste* - Alcohol & dark fruits fuse into a delecate flavour of complex malt characters. Wonderfull complex stages of alcohol, dark fruits, dark candy, and some earthen yeast flavours. this beer so wonderfully complex and yet so very drinkable. Alcohol is strong but only assists in drinkablility, adds a spicy, warming and slightly dry element. As the complex malts leave a soft hop bitterness developing a slightly dry mouth and soft grassy tones balanced with the sweet malt body.
*
Mouthfeel* - Bloody outstanding, thick and sticky, very soft in the mouth, fluffy. All assisting to make this so easy to finish. Carbonation is perfect.
*
Drinkability* - So very easy to drink, smooth and complex, warming alcohol flavour carries this beer down with ease. Utterly hard to falt truly without a doubt one of the best beers in the world.

-----------------

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Westy 12
Brewer: Blake Muir
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale /Quad
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 18.95 L 
Boil Size: 16.26 L
Estimated OG: 1.093 SG
Estimated Color: 41.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.40 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) Bel (3.0 SRM) Grain 43.6 % 
3.40 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (2.0 SRM) Grain 43.6 % 
40.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50%] (90 min) Hops 26.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
1.00 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (275.0 SRM) Sugar 12.8 % 
1 Pkgs Abbey Ale (White Labs #WLP530) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Duff (25/1/07)

Thanks Blake.

Between yours and bugwans receipes, one could start to make a style/clone of this beer.

Hope to see you on the Sydney crawl in April.

Cheers.


----------



## goatherder (26/1/07)

my first weizen. bloody bewdiful, dangerously drinkable.


----------



## winkle (27/1/07)

Blake said:


> Bought it for $1 on ebay, i was the only bidder, delivery was $23 so $24 total.
> I have been looking for some clone recipes but there isnt lots. What I do know is that the base malt is pale malt/pilsner malt. there is about 10-12% dark candi sugar in it. and they pitch the yeast at 20ish and let the yeast do their thing and let it warm to 26ish. A recipe is at the bottom.
> 
> In terms of taste. I was very sceptical and put its stigma behind me, the rarity add to the excitment of having it but I would challenge anyone to falt it really. I mean I was drinking it and thinking, you just cant make beer taste any better than this, you just cant not give it 5/5 The only thing i would say is while a great smell it wasnt as strong as i would hope but thats nitpicking..... On to the notes:
> ...


Oh great yet another clone I simply MUST try, divorce can't be too far away now.


----------



## Steve (27/1/07)

My first Ag wheat - shes a bloody beautiful beer, coriander, orange peel, spicy T58 yeast. Havent tasted anything like it. Finally coaxed Trevor (my pet huntsman) into the photo. Unfortunately the pressure got to him and he carked it on the spot (either that or hes pissed as hes no longer moving  ).

View attachment 11204


Wake up Trevor!
Cheers
Steve

P.S. He eats redbacks for lunch


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/1/07)

Steve said:


> My first Ag wheat - shes a bloody beautiful beer, coriander, orange peel, spicy T58 yeast. Havent tasted anything like it. Finally coaxed Trevor (my pet huntsman) into the photo. Unfortunately the pressure got to him and he carked it on the spot (either that or hes pissed as hes no longer moving  ).
> 
> View attachment 11204
> 
> ...



:blink:  h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (27/1/07)

[ Finally coaxed Trevor (my pet huntsman) into the photo. Unfortunately the pressure got to him and he carked it on the spot (either that or hes pissed as hes no longer moving.

View attachment 11204

[/quote]

Poor Trevor, gone forever.





If only our exit from this Vale of Tears could be as satisying?

:beer:


----------



## bconnery (27/1/07)

Belgian Strong Dark Ale 7%


----------



## bconnery (27/1/07)

My partial mash belgian wit - 3 Orange Wit

Colour is a little less white than ideal but it's very nice. Will be drinking much fresher next time though, is still nice but hasn't aged as well as others even at only a few months old.


----------



## domonsura (27/1/07)

'scuse the crappy photo, I'm reduced to using my phone....

Paddywagon Red Ale (well it was _meant_ to be red......)

55 litre batch

10kg JW Pilsner Malt
1kg Amber Malt
250g Rolled Oats

50g Challenger [email protected] 60 mins
40g Fuggles pellets @ flameout

The 55 litres came out at 1.046, yeast was Nottingham dried ale yeast.
Brewday was 8th dec, fermented at 18 degrees (was a bit slow fermenting, but I was fighting against some extreme temps so I chose the low temp road) until cc'd on 1st January till 11th January and then kegged. Not displeased with it, has good head and mouth feel, but didn't _quite_ achieve the maltiness I was aiming for, I may up the amber very slightly next time I do this one and maybe use ale malt instead of pils. Thanks to Kai for his advice regarding using the Amber I had never used before. I probably would have _really_ overdone the amber otherwise. B)


----------



## Tony (27/1/07)

English Strong (Old) Ale. 8% ABV

Ita about 12 months old now and is getting better with time.

I think i over did it with the caramalt when i brewed it.

another year and it will be smmmmmmmmmooooooth. Hell it is now.

I took the photo after i let it sit and warm up for 3/4 hr. It was at 4 deg the fridge.

It drinks better at about 16 deg.

It will hold a head overnight if you leave it 

cheers


----------



## randyrob (27/1/07)

AG #3 Skunk Fart Pale Ale, just dry hopped with 25g of Cascade Hops because it didnt have enough aroma for my liking slight just mowed the lawn taste (grassy) i might have to invest in a hopback next time i do this recipe.

Rob.


----------



## brendanos (27/1/07)

MVZOOM said:


> Not quite in the spirit of the topic.. but last week in NZ, Mac's tasting plate at the Mac's Alehouse in CHCH..
> 
> Cheers - Mike



Is that the red on the bottom right? If so, it looks awfully light for 48EBC!


----------



## Adamt (27/1/07)

After a hard evening's work, nothing is more refreshing than a sexy wheat!




Oops, spilled some, better get the straw!


----------



## Norsman (28/1/07)

My "True North Ale". 100% Simcoe; absolutely beuatiful hop aroma; see recipes for hop schedule - which I recommend for any Simcoe lover. I'd probably add some dark munich to the grain bill next time. But still a nice quaffer, kind of Stella-like in it's own way.... Oooops I spilled some.


----------



## tdh (28/1/07)

Domonsura, easy on the amber malt, keep recipe as is and add 5% Weyermann Melanoidin malt to the grist to increase both the red hue and the maltiness.

tdh


----------



## winkle (28/1/07)

Stinking hot day yesterday, gave the keg of Forecks Pale Ale a hammering.View attachment 11217


----------



## MVZOOM (28/1/07)

brendanos said:


> Is that the red on the bottom right? If so, it looks awfully light for 48EBC!



Yeah, I think it was. Didn't really take me, that one - the Pilsner was good, the Black is always great and the gold is a fair quaffer. 

The Wit wasn't anything special - might have been a bit old, as it had lost most of it's pungent flavour and was actually quite clear, should have been murkier. 

At $NZ15 for the 6 beers, it's good value and worth a shot.

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Paleman (29/1/07)

tdh said:


> Domonsura, easy on the amber malt, keep recipe as is and add 5% Weyermann Melanoidin malt to the grist to increase both the red hue and the maltiness.
> 
> tdh



The Sage is still with us...........Praise the beer gods :beer:


----------



## Paleman (29/1/07)

Little Creatures Pale Ale Clone.

As good, if not better than the real thing.

Bittered with Simcoe, Amarillo flavouring and Aroma. Beautiful Passionfruit, Grapefruit that sits beautifully on the palate.

The glass is ice cold, the tight little head beaded all the way down.

Delicious Summer Ale :chug:


----------



## InCider (29/1/07)

Paleman said:


> Little Creatures Pale Ale Clone.
> 
> As good, if not better than the real thing.
> 
> ...



Paleman - that glass looks like it was dipped in nitrogen! 

I love my beer cold too. So cold...

InCider


----------



## Paleman (29/1/07)

InCider said:


> Paleman - that glass looks like it was dipped in nitrogen!
> 
> I love my beer cold too. So cold...
> 
> InCider




Believe it or not Incider.........the beer was poured from a 750 roll top. The glass was in the freezer before the pour. As was the beer.

It was Ice Cold !!  .......if it was a tad warmer, the head would have been fluffy.

I'm with you, i love an icey, hoppy beer.


----------



## Paleman (29/1/07)

My first Wheaty.

Was ment to be a Hoegaarden, but turned out like a Schofferhofer. Almost persacily :blink: :beerbang: 

Loving the Wheaties.


----------



## Paleman (29/1/07)

Paleman said:


> My first Wheaty.
> 
> Was ment to be a Hoegaarden, but turned out like a Schofferhofer. Almost persacily :blink: :beerbang:
> 
> Loving the Wheaties.




Looks like the head has been doctored in that photo, believe me it hasnt.

Thats how i took it...........the right hand side of the glass looks a bit strange. :blink:


----------



## KoNG (29/1/07)

Belgian spice i brewed some time before chrissy.
Lacing its way to the bottom of the glass.
Dry hopped with EKG and Styrian plugs.


----------



## tdh (29/1/07)

Here's that beer I promised you...

tdh


----------



## Paleman (29/1/07)

tdh said:


> View attachment 11230
> 
> 
> Here's that beer I promised you...
> ...



Pass one through the computer Tom........bet its delish !!! :beerbang:


----------



## tdh (29/1/07)

about to sink #3, sorry, only 25 litres of Red Fox left.

I've got 3 stubbies of Souf Walk sitting in the pantry for you though!

tdh


----------



## Lukes (30/1/07)

Berry wheat:
Raspberries and Tassie Tettnang.




Sorry about the pic but I was into them :chug: .

- Luke


----------



## Asher (30/1/07)

Took a mini keg of CAP up to a mates shack near Lancelin (North of Perth). Went down a treat for breakfast with some fresh Tailor caught right out the front 


Asher for now


----------



## Steve (30/1/07)

Asher said:


> Took a mini keg of CAP up to a mates shack near Lancelin (North of Perth). Went down a treat for breakfast with some fresh Tailor caught right out the front
> View attachment 11233
> 
> Asher for now




thats nice Asher :beer:


----------



## Tony (1/2/07)

Was out cutting up a flase bottom for someone when i found a bottle of my 6.2% roggenbier in the fridge.

What did you do with it i hear you all ask!

I drank it!

here is a pic for all those out there who have never seen or tasted a german roggenbier.

It is an incredable style.......... the beer starts out sweet and full boddied in the mouth with spicy rye and sweet clove and bananna. It them turns to a spicy tang and finnishes dry in the mouth, not heavy at all. It has a consistancy that has to be seen to be believed, bubbles move in slow motion, its almost thick but finishes light and fluffy in the mouth.

Its something worth making the effort to brew.

It will test your system.......... if your system will handle 50%+ rye malt........ it will hande anything.

Imagine mashing porridge........... im not joking.

if you try this, use about 1.5 liters of rice gulls per KG of malt in the mash. I used 1 KG and it stuck!!!............. hard!!! If i did it again which i will as im a gluten for punishment, id use 2 liters / KG of malt. Thats shit loads of rice gulls but you need them. The rye goes like glue.

It qualified for the AABC (aus nationals) from the NSW state champs where is recieved great response but the losers there (aabc that is) didnt recognise the style, even though its in the BJCP guidelines.

Because of this rejection i will never send another beer to the AABC........... no mater how well it goes in state comp............. F*&K THEM!!!!!!!!!!!

Well i will finnish the second glass of this fantastic and hard to brew style and calm down   

cheers


----------



## Stuster (1/2/07)

Looks booooootiful, Tony. Another big fan of rye here. Think you might just have persuaded me to give a roggenbier a run. :chug:


----------



## johnno (1/2/07)

I too would like to give a roggenbier a try this year as I am a fan of rye malt.

For tonight it is a Saaz or Sterling hops ale made with a 1275 yeast for Mrs johnno and a JS porter for me.

cheers
johnno


----------



## DJR (1/2/07)

Stuster said:


> Looks booooootiful, Tony. Another big fan of rye here. Think you might just have persuaded me to give a roggenbier a run. :chug:



I have about 25 undrunk bottles of Roggenbier Stu, made it and it's not really my thing :blink:


----------



## Stuster (1/2/07)

What's that, Johnno?  

DJR, round first thing tomorrow to pick up 25 bottles of roggenbier. Great.


----------



## johnno (1/2/07)

Stuster said:


> What's that, Johnno?




What's what Stuster? :unsure: 

johnno


----------



## Linz (1/2/07)

DJR said:


> I have about 25 undrunk bottles of Roggenbier Stu, made it and it's not really my thing :blink:



I'll lighten your doorstep of a bottle or two if you like......

Johnno, looks like the beer in the glass is frozen???


----------



## Stuster (1/2/07)

Just admiring the great beer, johnno.  :lol: h34r:


----------



## DJR (1/2/07)

Stuster said:


> What's that, Johnno?
> 
> DJR, round first thing tomorrow to pick up 25 bottles of roggenbier. Great.



Hey, not so fast, maybe i can grow to like it before all you guys decide to drink it before me! It's not that bad i promise, just a bit heavy for a night on the turps if you know what i mean!




Mine was 1050 something and about 15-20 IBU from memory, a lot of munich malt, rolled rye, rye malt, pils, carafa for colour, fermented with Weihenstephan and Pacman.

Rye's a love it or hate it flavour though - that spicy "rubbery" taste is a bit much at times.


----------



## Tony (1/2/07)

Well i just looked up the recipe and found that i only used 40 something % rye.

bloody hell........... no wonder i only ever hear of beers being made with 30% and less.

here is the recipe scaled down to a 23 liter batch.

cheers

Roggenbier

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

15-D German Wheat And Rye Beer, Roggenbier (German Rye Beer)

Min OG: 1.046 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 10 Max IBU: 20
Min Clr: 28 Max Clr: 37 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.90
Anticipated OG: 1.058 Plato: 14.16
Anticipated EBC: 31.7
Anticipated IBU: 20.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
43.5 3.00 kg. TF Pale Rye Malt UK 1.034 8
21.7 1.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
14.5 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
14.5 1.00 kg. Rice Hulls Australia 1.000 0
4.3 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
1.4 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 950

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.20 12.2 60 min.
25.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.20 6.1 15 min.
25.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.20 2.4 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.05 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen




i decoction mashed mine and got extremly high efficiency in the 85% mark and got a SG of 1.063 from memmory. Its a bit stronger than style but itt rocks.

cheers


----------



## johnno (1/2/07)

Stuster said:


> Just admiring the great beer, johnno.  :lol: h34r:




Ah ... ok.

The ale was made with either some old Sterling or Saaz hops. I'm not sure which as the label had dissapeared. But I am leaning towards the Saaz at the moment.

It is a bit of a slurpee at the top of the glass as she had it in the freezer trying to cool it quickly. it was only bottled yesterday and is coming along fine when I had a taste.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Jazzafish (2/2/07)

Well, on the 30th I became the proud father of my first brewing assistant Megan! To celebrate her home coming, I got myself one of these to share with my dad, who is really starting to get a taste for good beer.




Was hard to take a photo with one hand... This is dads glass as I was drinking mine while taking the photo!




Anyone cultured the yeast from one of these? May make my first Belgian attempt to be close to this style?


----------



## Stuster (2/2/07)

Congratulations, jazzafish! :super: :super: 

And the daughter bit's good too. :lol:


----------



## Bobby (2/2/07)

Well done Jazza. I hope mum and bub are doing well. Will have a few beers for ya tonight


----------



## Jazzafish (2/2/07)

Thanks guys,

Mum and bub are great! Will have one or two for me aswell


----------



## Adamt (2/2/07)

I'm still waiting for the photo of the newborn in a glass.....


Congratulations!


----------



## Jazzafish (2/2/07)

Can yoy give me a photoshop lesson?


----------



## Duff (2/2/07)

Congratulations J :beerbang:

Had some good results here today as well with some molecular analysis I've been working on for the past 4 months :beerbang: 

Definately ready for celebratory drinky poos tonight in front of the cricket :super:  

Cheers.


----------



## petesbrew (2/2/07)

Congrats Jazza! Good to hear you're all doing well.

The best bit is when you've got a bub in one arm, a beer in the other, and the bub is reaching for the beer everytime you have a gulp!

I assume a Meaghan dedicated batch will be at a future pizza night?

Pete


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/2/07)

Duff said:


> Congratulations J :beerbang:
> 
> Had some good results here today as well with some molecular analysis I've been working on for the past 4 months
> 
> ...



Congrats Duff!! :beer: 

Definitely a pun to be had here with your name... But we'll leave it alone for now. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## winkle (2/2/07)

On ya Jazza.
Should have one of these suckers to celebrate
View attachment 11273


Or one of these Amarillo driven summer ales with the cricket
View attachment 11274


----------



## Jazzafish (2/2/07)

Thanks again guys,

Building up some yeast for my 2nd kolsch, while sipping away on my 1st kolsch with a mango curry in front of the cricket. Megan is sound asleep.

Its a hard life


----------



## Paleman (2/2/07)

Congrats Jazza :beerbang: 

Having a Grumpys Theakstons Old Peculier for Megan, You and your Little Lady. Well done !! ( delicious brew by the way, even though its a winter sipper  )


----------



## Mr Bond (3/2/07)

Dunklweizen. tasty but the yeast characteristics are muted by the munich and choc a bit.
Very happy with the colour though.....


----------



## petesbrew (4/2/07)

A big cheers to Jazza and Duff, with the last of my Blue Mountain Lager


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/2/07)

3 Shades Of Stout. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Malnourished (4/2/07)

Barclay Perkins 1856 Imperial Brown Stout, American IPA, Saison and some commercial beer...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/2/07)

All Columbus Brown Ale :chug:


----------



## Finite (5/2/07)

Oatmeal Choc Porter. 2nd AG and bloody outstanding. Coca/chocolate smell. Bitter up front with a smoothing malt body which disapates to a real stong and tasty bitter profile of burnt malts and hops.


----------



## Duff (6/2/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> All Columbus Brown Ale :chug:



What do you think of Columbus TDA? What was your primary bittering level at 60min IBU wise?

I went around the 27 mark at 60 min for my Columbus APA and thought any more and it may get a bit harsh. Good looking beer BTW.

Cheers.


----------



## Gerard_M (6/2/07)

Duff said:


> Had some good results here today as well with some molecular analysis I've been working on for the past 4 months :beerbang:
> Cheers.



How will you feel when some chopper chunks a divot out of the worlds most perfectly drought resistant patch of Kikuyu? I guess you can go home & have a couple of Bolters ! Seems unfair that Mrs JazzaFish doesn't get to have a few brews to celebrate after 9 months of hard work compared to Duff's 4months ?!? 

Congrats to all
cheers
Gerard


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (6/2/07)

Almost all Maltcraft Ale Malt (little Carahell) + Bramling Cross/Fuggles/EKG bitter:




Tasted ok when kegging and then terrible a couple of days ago flat (but cold) from the tap...kind of like eating grain :huh: 

I was sure it'd stay that way, but now carbed up it's bloody brilliant and there is no doubt I'll be doing this one again :chug: 

Maybe the Carbonic Acid that carbonation is supposed to create has added "that extra something" it needed to even out the flavour profile? 

PZ.


----------



## brendanos (6/2/07)

Love the colour!


----------



## Peter Wadey (6/2/07)

A recent Vienna (unfiltered, except by kidneys)

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/2/07)

Duff said:


> What do you think of Columbus TDA? What was your primary bittering level at 60min IBU wise?
> 
> I went around the 27 mark at 60 min for my Columbus APA and thought any more and it may get a bit harsh. Good looking beer BTW.
> 
> Cheers.



Duff, I think it is a brilliant hop, in this beer anyway, and I am going to do similar to your all Columbus APA.
I went for approx 18IBU at 60 minutes and 21 IBU at 40 minutes in the hope of getting more flavour and not the harsh bitterness you speak of. I finished it of with 3.5 IBU at 15 minutes and dry hopped with 15 grams for 2 weeks.

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/2/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> A recent Vienna (unfiltered, except by kidneys)
> 
> Rgds,
> Peter
> View attachment 11352



Now "that's" just plain stunning.  

Warren -


----------



## Avit (8/2/07)

My Hoegaarden Brewcraft kit. I made nearly every mistake possible, yet its still drinkable. :beer:


----------



## Duff (8/2/07)

My second keg of Munich Dunkel....mmmm... :chug:


----------



## Linz (8/2/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> A recent Vienna (unfiltered, except by kidneys)
> 
> Rgds,
> Peter
> View attachment 11352




Mate, 

Im sure you're only supposed to drink it once!!..

If thats whats coming out of your kidneys, Id be seeing a surgeon ...and picture magazine/womans day for an exclusive story sale!! B) :super:  

So?, truely a glass of p1$$ ??


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/2/07)

Duff said:


> My second keg of Munich Dunkel....mmmm... :chug:
> 
> View attachment 11366



Duff you are indeed the Larry Flint of the beer photography world.  :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## Gerard_M (8/2/07)

Duff said:


> My second keg of Munich Dunkel....mmmm... :chug:
> 
> View attachment 11366



Looks great Duff. I will drop past friday arvo on my rounds if thats on tap. Lawn looks a little crappy though!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Tony (8/2/07)

Duff...... i am not impressed by how unevenly spaced your white fence posts are....... its horrid.

mate the dunkel looks the good though 

i have one planed for late winter, will make a great spring beer i recon.

cheers


----------



## stillscottish (9/2/07)

Scottish 80/

Brewed as a sort of Deuchars clone after last year's trip.





Cheers


----------



## stillscottish (9/2/07)

A couple of swallows later in front of the new addition to the family  






A tip for anyone replacing the door skin in a fridge.
Make sure it closes squarely before tightening all 250 screws round the edge :angry: :angry:


----------



## fixa (9/2/07)

A lovely APA that's nearly at the end 'o' the keg..


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/2/07)

Australian Ale, just cracked the keg. This is my first homebrew since xmas, god it tastes good :chug: 




sorry, I take crap pictures :lol: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Barramundi (9/2/07)

stillscottish said:


> A couple of swallows later in front of the new addition to the family
> View attachment 11372
> 
> 
> ...




250, why so many screws ???


----------



## Doc (9/2/07)

ND Brewing Amarillo Ale. Tasty drop on a Friday arvo watching the 'Canes beat the Chiefs.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (9/2/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Australian Ale, just cracked the keg. This is my first homebrew since xmas, god it tastes good :chug:
> View attachment 11389
> View attachment 11390
> 
> ...




Looks good to me Andrew
Love one at the March cave do

Batz


----------



## Duff (9/2/07)

Doc said:


> ND Brewing Amarillo Ale. Tasty drop on a Friday arvo watching the 'Canes beat the Chiefs.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Got over last weeks shock Doc?

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (9/2/07)

A bonus point tonight helped Duff.

Doc


----------



## stillscottish (9/2/07)

Barramundi said:


> 250, why so many screws ???



It just seemed that many when I had to slacken them off, square up the door and then retighten them.

There were really only 103.


- just counted them, 36. Screws must have been cheap in the old days.

Campbell
done with screwing for the weekend


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/2/07)

Batz said:


> Looks good to me Andrew
> Love one at the March cave do
> 
> Batz



Not a problem Jeff, I have one going into CC today so I will save it for the Bat cave.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## browndog (10/2/07)

Challinor Red, one of my house beers. It has lots of munich and northern brewer for a big, malty, hoppy beer at 7% You only need a few glasses for a glow  

cheers

Browndog

PS, if I were Sqyre, I would have had a large breasted Redhead in a skimpy bikini leaning over the rear wall of the pool in the background implying a house red. I wish  


cheers

Browndog


----------



## bindi (10/2/07)

Koch Hefe Weizen #2  soooo good, just enough banana, 6.1%
48.7% Powells wheat
46.5% Vienna Weyermann
12% Cara Pil
2.6% Melanoidin Weyermann
Wyeast 3333
IBU 15.4 using NB, hers, saaz


----------



## Doc (10/2/07)

American Amber Hopburst. Big malty and hoppy. mmmmmm

Doc


----------



## Jye (14/2/07)

Hopburst APA, I bit thin due to the low finishing gravity and I think the next one will have a 'C' hop chucked back into the mix.


----------



## Bobby (14/2/07)

APA - cascade all the way through. US-56.
Perfectly clear (although it doesnt look so in the picture).


----------



## Duff (14/2/07)

Kolsch 1 for 2007.


----------



## DJR (14/2/07)

Duff said:


> Kolsch 1 for 2007.



Looks top notch... did you filter it or just give it a good lagering?

Got one on the go now using 2565, seems like a nice yeast, shame it doesn't flocc very well compared to WLP029. Top cropped a bit of it last night, might build some up on my new stirplate...


----------



## Paleman (14/2/07)

Duff said:


> Kolsch 1 for 2007.
> 
> View attachment 11435



Nice looking beer Duffa !!


----------



## bindi (14/2/07)

Saison #1 2007 7.7% so nice


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/2/07)

Duff and Bindi, two great looking beers there, I wish I could try them.
How the hell do you take a pic of your beer without all the condensation clouding up your glass? Even though my beers are crystal clear I still can't take a good photo.
Do you pour a warmish beer?
If I pour one from the tap and take a pic it looks like this



sort of a misty look.
What are your secrets?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (14/2/07)

Hint: Don't use the camera flash  

You'll notice the best pics are taken outside in full daylight or inside where there is a very good/strong light source :beer: 

PZ.


----------



## Jazzafish (14/2/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Duff and Bindi, two great looking beers there, I wish I could try them.
> How the hell do you take a pic of your beer without all the condensation clouding up your glass? Even though my beers are crystal clear I still can't take a good photo.
> Do you pour a warmish beer?
> If I pour one from the tap and take a pic it looks like this
> ...



Wipe off the condensation


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/2/07)

While we're stoutin. B) 




Warren -


----------



## Peter Wadey (15/2/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Duff and Bindi, two great looking beers there, I wish I could try them.
> How the hell do you take a pic of your beer without all the condensation clouding up your glass? Even though my beers are crystal clear I still can't take a good photo.
> Do you pour a warmish beer?
> If I pour one from the tap and take a pic it looks like this
> ...



Andrew,
I know exactly what you mean. I have overcome it by sprouting a third arm specifically grown for this purpose. No, it has no other uses.

Edit: What I mean is the 3rd hand wipes the glass while hand 1 & 2 look after the shot.

Peter


----------



## Duff (15/2/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Duff and Bindi, two great looking beers there, I wish I could try them.
> How the hell do you take a pic of your beer without all the condensation clouding up your glass? Even though my beers are crystal clear I still can't take a good photo.
> Do you pour a warmish beer?
> If I pour one from the tap and take a pic it looks like this
> ...



Hi Andrew,

I just pour, walk out the back and take a piccy. Take it in natural light for the best result. They are cold, I drink it straight away :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## Peter Wadey (15/2/07)

Duff,
That's lovely. I can almost taste it. When? Hint..hint...hint...

Bindi,
That's a pretty colour. I am chasing something like that. How did you get it?

Andrew,
Just to show you that it doesn't all come out beer & skittles, here's a picture of a technically flawed beer. 'scuse the backyard.




1.045 45IBU Strong Pale Ale - no 3rd hand applied  .

What went wrong?
Water adjustment at pre-boil (I NEVER do this....what posessed me!) without due consideration to pre-boil boil pH. Couple that with a medium floc. yeast in poor condition (old White Lab Prem. Bitter) - whallah!

If you filter, then it really doesn't matter if you $%ck up or not.
Personally I prefer to learn how to do it right, and consequently when you stuff up, you pay the price.
That's how it is. Moral to the story.....do it the way you have been doing it. Don't be silly & ignore what you've learnt. That's not for you, that''s a reminder for me! 

That said, the combo of Brambling Cross, Amarillo, Northdown, Challenger & 3 plugs of Goldings @ flameout are starting to endear themselves to me (with eyes shut) 

Peter

PS: Yes, it's a badly washed glass as well! :-()


----------



## Adamt (15/2/07)

No need for a comment on this one.


----------



## KoNG (15/2/07)

carried over from the blonde thread.
here is my current drinking "bright" ale....
coupla angles of the same nectar.








KoNG


----------



## bindi (17/2/07)

Oatmeal Stout, roasty and so smooth and only 6.1%  Nice easy drinker.


----------



## bindi (17/2/07)

Oatmeal Stout, roasty and so smooth and only 6.1%  Nice easy drinker.


----------



## Batz (17/2/07)

bindi said:


> Oatmeal Stout, roasty and so smooth and only 6.1%  Nice easy drinker.




That looks excellent bindi :beerbang: ,I'll love to try one of those mate....now where's that sword ? :lol: :lol: 


Batz


----------



## bindi (17/2/07)

Batz said:


> That looks excellent bindi :beerbang: ,I'll love to try one of those mate....now where's that sword ? :lol: :lol:
> Batz


 The 2 swords [Cutlasses ] are safe behind the bar and out of harms [confused] way  .
'Old Mate' next door loved it but liked it more as a black and tan with the wheat, not a mix I would think of but is very nice when I tried it, don't worry Batz,you can't taste the wheat for the roasty stout. True.


----------



## Duff (17/2/07)

Some nice looking didgeridoo's there Bindi :beerbang: 

Wish I could play mine :lol: 

My excuse is that I'm lacking the bee's wax.

Good looking beer by the way B) 

Cheers.


----------



## Batz (17/2/07)

Duff said:


> Some nice looking didgeridoo's there Bindi :beerbang:
> 
> Wish I could play mine :lol:
> 
> ...




If anyone can play a dideridoo bindi can,I was very impressed.

Batz


----------



## len (17/2/07)

An Amber ale, my first AG batch from September. I coloured it with roast malt and used too much, so it's at the "dark ruby" side of the spectrum. It's a bit more chewy than I was aiming for as well. It's still a good drop for what it is, though. It's much better now than it was after two months. It gets a fantastic long lasting head too.


----------



## bindi (17/2/07)

Duff said:


> Some nice looking didgeridoo's there Bindi :beerbang:
> 
> Wish I could play mine :lol:
> 
> ...




Off topic but fun. Here are some of my 13 Yadaki/Muhggool [Didgeridoo] that have found me over time, some old 'sticks' here and some *very *special.
Next year I have been playing 50 yrs.
Sorry for the hijack. -_-


----------



## Adamt (17/2/07)

wally said:


> Adam,
> 
> Chimay Blue would have to be one of my favourites; but you need the correct glass.
> Wally



Yes I know, I need to visit the Belgian. But for the moment I'm going to every homewares store i can find and going "I know this may sound weird... but do you sell any glass chalices?". Still haven't found any


----------



## Screwtop (18/2/07)

bindi said:


> Oatmeal Stout, roasty and so smooth and only 6.1%  Nice easy drinker.




Bindi, beers hiding in the hops plantation is ok, but floating somehow seemingly suspended
between two digeridoo now that's stretching things a bit.  

Great looking beer and pic though!


----------



## Brewer_010 (18/2/07)

bindi said:


> Off topic but fun. Here are some of my 13 Yadaki/Muhggool [Didgeridoo] that have found me over time, some old 'sticks' here and some *very *special.
> Next year I have been playing 50 yrs.
> Sorry for the hijack. -_-



Bindi
are you able to record a tune or two and post it with an attachment? I love the didgeridoo sound and you hardly hear it anywhere.

(BTW not drinking anything yet at this time of day...just had a cup of freeze-dried tasteless choice coffee :blink: )


----------



## brendanos (18/2/07)

I just moved back to Perth to be reunited with my glass collection, so can't wait to start showing them off in here!


----------



## smashed jaffa (18/2/07)

Bloody hot day to be boiling up beer! Ahh but at least I can wet my whistle with a 'Kimmy Clijsters ale'!  






Head is better than it looks.(pardon the pun!  )

Cheers,

Smashed Jaffa


----------



## Peter Wadey (18/2/07)

Smoked Rye Porter on a sunny Sunday afternoon




Rgds,
Peter

PS: Sorry, had to have a few sips


----------



## bindi (18/2/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> Smoked Rye Porter on a sunny Sunday afternoon
> 
> View attachment 11509
> 
> ...


 Now that looks great Peter, time for another 'taste test' of my Stout.
Good colour that porter.


----------



## Batz (18/2/07)

A very robust Porter
This will be on tap for the brewerhood in March.
I had one tonight,and one last night I think :blink: 


Batz


----------



## johnno (18/2/07)

Earlier today. 
Wheaty. 80% wheat, 20% barley.

cheers
johnno


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/2/07)

Looks lovely Batz, looking forward to ONE of those. Wouldn't mind trying one of Peters as well  .
geez Johnno, I could go one of those Wheaties too.


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## RobW (20/2/07)

Classic American Pilsner:



APA (Amarillo/Cascade):



Robust Porter:


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/2/07)

RobW said:


> Classic American Pilsner:
> View attachment 11523
> 
> 
> ...



Tease. B) 

Warren -


----------



## RhysG (20/2/07)

------------
Coopers Extra Strong Vintage Ale (2006), damn this is one fine beer :super:. It's hard not to drink the whole six pack in one night... I think I may cellar one and see how it goes as a finale to my first year at Uni B). Maybe I should try and get a slab and cellar that .

Cheers,
Rhys


----------



## Batz (20/2/07)

RhysG said:


> ------------
> Coopers Extra Strong Vintage Ale (2006), damn this is one fine beer :super:. It's hard not to drink the whole six pack in one night... I think I may cellar one and see how it goes as a finale to my first year at Uni B). Maybe I should try and get a slab and cellar that .
> 
> Cheers,
> Rhys




Great Rhys
Cellar two six packs mate,then when study is not as full on brew an AG one yourself.
Pull out the cellered six pack,try one of each.your AG then the Coopers.....pat yourself on the back mate :super: 

Batz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/07)

*Red Ale*

14% carared
4% caraaroma
0.5% Roast Barley

1053 SG
28 IBU

LOTS of Xtal, but very,very nice


----------



## Tony (20/2/07)

You and your red ales Stu.............

your as bad as me and smoked beer 

looks good though.

When you in the hunter next mate....... its been a while

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/07)

Its the Scottish and Welsh blood in me.......just cant help myself



Give me about 8 weeks and I might be there...have to take the new addition to meet the family in newy


----------



## RhysG (20/2/07)

Mmmm, jah those Vintage Ales went down a treat - you can really notice the extra alcohol (2.2 drinks per bottle) after a few . I'm definitely gonna go past Dan's again tomorrow night and pick up more to cellar.

Cheers,
Rhys


----------



## johnno (20/2/07)

Just sampled a couple of the 100% wheat beer.
Bottled last saturday and coming along fine. If you like wheats I highly recommend it. Crisp and fresh with a fairly dry finish.

Noice

Excuse the blurry pic but wheats are like that anyway  

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.02 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 0.4 % 
5.00 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 99.6 % 
42.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 18.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3333) 





cheers
johnno


----------



## roger mellie (20/2/07)

LCBA Clone as per the recipe in the Recipes section. Thanks Tony.

Except - I added a bit of Caramel Wheat - cos I can. So its a bit more golden than the original.

But what made this beer special - is that it was the first made with my New Peristaltic Pump. 

If AG is the dark side - what does that make AG WITH a Peristalic Pump? Im a believer.

RM

Edit - Spelling


----------



## KoNG (20/2/07)

Roger....
that candle has a head...!!! wheres the wick.?


----------



## johnno (20/2/07)

KoNG said:


> Roger....
> that candle has a head...!!! wheres the wick.?




  

It is the spirit of Beer. Glowing from within


----------



## Jye (20/2/07)

roger mellie said:


> If AG is the dark side - what does that make AG WITH a Peristalic Pump?



It makes it off the hizzle :lol: 

Did you use it for brewing or just filtering?


----------



## roger mellie (20/2/07)

KoNG said:


> Roger....
> that candle has a head...!!! wheres the wick.?




Ok Ok

1. There is at least 50M between my fridge an my Camera Room - and 2 sips (thats where the head went)
2. It was dark - the first picture was crap - looked like a stout
3. The backlight is provided by my LED Lenser Fishing headlamp - the best Xmas present ever

The colour as it comes through in the 'Candle Shot' is quite close.

The head will come - always does with mine - this was only force carbed an hour ago.

Im happy

RM


----------



## roger mellie (21/2/07)

Jye said:


> It makes it off the hizzle :lol:
> 
> Did you use it for brewing or just filtering?



Only filtering at this point - the rest of my operation uses gravity.

Keen to set up a hopback though - so will get used on the hot side at some point.

Who needs a _March_ pump - pah!

RM


----------



## bindi (21/2/07)

roger mellie said:


> Who needs a _March_ pump - pah!
> 
> RM




   Indeed.


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/2/07)

bindi said:


> Indeed.









Warren -


----------



## bindi (23/2/07)

Hefe becoming a Krystal [it won't make it] as the keg gets low, tastes great.


----------



## Tony (23/2/07)

roger mellie said:


> LCBA Clone as per the recipe in the Recipes section. Thanks Tony.
> 
> Except - I added a bit of Caramel Wheat - cos I can. So its a bit more golden than the original.
> 
> ...



were you happy with the recipe roger?

let us know what you thought.

It was a sad day when my keg ran out.

cheers


----------



## Jye (23/2/07)

The last glass of DC rye IPA  A bit flat because I was half way through filling a bottle.


----------



## Mr Bond (23/2/07)

johnno said:


> Just sampled a couple of the 100% wheat beer.
> Bottled last saturday and coming along fine. If you like wheats I highly recommend it. Crisp and fresh with a fairly dry finish.
> 
> Noice



Good to see you tried it,and glad u liked it.

I sampled one with Roach,and he liked it as well.Just thought it lacked some body.

I've only got one long neck left


----------



## Tony (23/2/07)

Here is my belgian pale ale i have on tap at the moment.

I will stick the recipe in hte datadase later on

cheers


----------



## roger mellie (23/2/07)

Tony said:


> were you happy with the recipe roger?
> 
> let us know what you thought.
> 
> ...



On the whole - yes. Very easy to drink like you said.

I'm not sure that if I made it again I would used the Acidulated Malt - my version is quite 'tangy' - a bit sharp.

But as of today I am off to the UK for 6 weeks - so we will see a) how much is left when I get back and B) what 6 weeks cc does to it.

Would certainly make it again though - with tweaks.

RM


----------



## Tony (23/2/07)

I Only use the acidulated in very pale beers because my water is super soft. It seems to help with clarity and efficiency..

i didnt want to harden the water. I wanted it to be soft and easy to drink.

cheers and glad you liked it


----------



## Murcluf (27/2/07)

Mother Brown Porter


----------



## Lukes (28/2/07)

My brother had his birthday last weekend and I put a few kegs of "Dirty Ringwood Blonde" ale on for him.
The recipe is 90% pale, 8% wheat and 2% caramel malt's at mash out with 1 hit of POR @ 60 min to reach about mid 20's IBU.

As his guest's arrived they were greeted with a 1/4 yard glass.
Made for a very entertaining afternoon  and a few sore heads the next day.

I have put a few pics in the gallery. The best time was about 20 seconds before the glass was smashed and they moved on to a flower vase.




- Luke


----------



## Doc (28/2/07)

My first No Chill.
Bavarian Weizen. 50% Pils, 50% Wheat. WLP300. 
Super weizen beer.

Doc


----------



## Batz (28/2/07)

It's great hey Doc?
No chill allows me to brew two brews instead of one on brew nights.

Of course will are all going to die of the black plague or some such evil



View attachment 11626


Batz


----------



## bindi (28/2/07)

Doc said:


> My first No Chill.
> Bavarian Weizen. 50% Pils, 50% Wheat. WLP300.
> Super weizen beer.
> 
> Doc


 Oh so nice B) Give me that beer, well done Doc, it HAS TO taste as good as it looks.

Me, I had a [so called, and still is :unsure: ] mate over to re wire something for me [he has the tickets etc] and he put a *large *hole in my Hefe, a true XXXX and VB etc drinker and could not stop when he tasted the Weizen, I tried to give him a stout or a Belgian and said " No! Give me more of that!" It's cheaper to get a 'sparky' in, true!. :blink:

Also I was going to post a photo of a Red Beer but it is CLOUDY, Oh no, my first cloudy one for "yonks" BUT the taste is SOOOO good, it does not have to be clear to be good beer, I will close my eyes and enjoy.


----------



## Doc (28/2/07)

Batz said:


> It's great hey Doc?



Certainly is. Have brewed the last 4 weekends in a row. This weekend is looking like number 5 
All no chill.




bindi said:


> Oh so nice B) Give me that beer, well done Doc, it HAS TO taste as good as it looks.



This was a big test for me for NC. 50% Pils in a NC beer. It has come out great. One of the best Weizens I've ever brewed. Two pints and it is pouring clear too.

Doc


----------



## Whistlingjack (1/3/07)

This is a pils from Zwickel, thanks again mate...






The hops used were a mixture of Saazer and wild hops. I think you underestimated the alpha acids on this one, Zwickel...  

Very nice flavour and aroma, the extra bitterness is not out of place.

WJ


----------



## Zwickel (1/3/07)

Whistlingjack said:


> This is a pils from Zwickel, thanks again mate...


Thanks WJ, but dont mention it, I almost dont dare to offer you a homemade beer anymore, b.cause youre on the way to become a very professionell brewer right now.

Anyway, whilst Im skyping with WJ, Im drinking the Pils made at Christmas time 2006:






Cheers


----------



## winkle (1/3/07)

Doc said:


> My first No Chill.
> Bavarian Weizen. 50% Pils, 50% Wheat. WLP300.
> Super weizen beer.
> 
> Doc



Gee that looks the goods :super: . What was the hopping rates?


----------



## Doc (1/3/07)

winkle said:


> Gee that looks the goods :super: . What was the hopping rates?



Nice and subtle.
NZ Pacific Hallertau @ 60 mins to 16 IBU.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Murcluf (1/3/07)

English cream ale suggested by my workmate Fred, my kids call it the ice ceam factory


----------



## Doc (1/3/07)

Almost the last pint of Aidans Irish Red 
Just as well there is another batch in the fermenter, and another waiting in a NC Cube 

Doc


----------



## fixa (1/3/07)

Murcluf said:


> English cream ale suggested by my workmate Fred, my kids call it the ice ceam factory



Mate, that looks sensational!!!
Would you mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (1/3/07)

My first AG experince with GMK ye old "DE VERBODEN VRUCHT" clone. I have only had it in the bottle for 2 months and I can't get enough of it. Will/have teed up GMK for another. Not as clear as it should be. Should of shown the first pour. Hicup. :super: :super:


----------



## devo (5/3/07)

grain + grape wort kit #2 using a wyest recultured American ale II yeast, dry hopped with Amarillo's. I didn't like this brew at all when I fisrt kegged it, a tad fruity so left it for a couple of months and found it has settled somewhat. Not fantastic but drinkable enough to avoid dumping it down the sink.


----------



## razz (5/3/07)

How much dry hops Devo ?


----------



## Paleman (5/3/07)

Ice cold James Squire Pilsner, while watching the Clipsal.


----------



## devo (5/3/07)

razz said:


> How much dry hops Devo ?



just 15gms, nothing overboard.


----------



## bugwan (5/3/07)

devo said:


> just 15gms, nothing overboard.



I've done the exact same brew Devo, only with 30g of dry hopping. It was definitely a fruity drop, but sadly didn't make it the several months on the road to improvement... I need to brew more to force me to hold off on consumption.


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/3/07)

Half Nelson APA. :beerbang: 






Warren -


----------



## Paleman (7/3/07)

Another non homebrew for me, as im running very low. <_< 

But a very tasty beer none the less. Maes........An imported Belgian lager.

Very malty, with a nice hop finish. Anyone tried this ?, any thoughts ?

Quite like it myself.


----------



## bindi (7/3/07)

How are you guys posting photos?
I deleted all my shots a can't post SFA  photos


----------



## Paleman (7/3/07)

I use photo bucket Bindi. 

Just copy from there and paste my photos here.


----------



## jeddog (7/3/07)

how goods this Duvel? :super: 

at $8.80 a stubby, its ALMOST worth it!!  


jeddog


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/3/07)

bindi said:


> How are you guys posting photos?
> I deleted all my shots a can't post SFA  photos



Bindi

Image Shack works well. B) 

Imageshack

Warren -


----------



## Paleman (7/3/07)

jeddog said:


> how goods this Duvel? :super:
> 
> at $8.80 a stubby, its ALMOST worth it!!
> jeddogView attachment 11676




Love the Duvel jeddog. Fantastic beer. Youve got the wrong glass though  

Should be a short, wide shaped glass. But who cares.


----------



## Paleman (7/3/07)

Something like this.


----------



## Paleman (7/3/07)

Mmmmm Theakstons Old Peculier.


----------



## Peter Wadey (9/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Half Nelson APA. :beerbang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigh....I must stop looking at this thread at lunchtime.
That does looks tasty Warren. Must have a look at the recipe.
The Newcastle glass is a bit of a distraction though.
Takes me back to buying pints at the Hero of Waterloo (15+) yrs ago, when they had decent beer on tap eg Youngs. Those were the days.

Is that the dogbox out back for when you've had one too many? 

Off to look at your recipe.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/3/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> Sigh....I must stop looking at this thread at lunchtime.
> That does looks tasty Warren. Must have a look at the recipe.
> The Newcastle glass is a bit of a distraction though.
> Takes me back to buying pints at the Hero of Waterloo (15+) yrs ago, when they had decent beer on tap eg Youngs. Those were the days.
> ...



Sorry Peter... I'm a bit of a "glass slut" IIRC it came gratis with a six pack of Newie Broon. Not a huge fan of it either.  

Yep, kennel has seen some action as a "Brewer's Flat". :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Lukes (9/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Half Nelson APA. :beerbang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A great drop and thanks again for the sample the other night.
It hit the spot after an long day at work. :beer: 

I have some of these hops and they were being saved for a lager but may now go in an ale.

Late Nelson or Dry Nelson ?

- Luke


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/3/07)

Luke

Depending on what beer you're using it in I reckon it would be quite interesting as a dry hop. Why not try both? (late and dry) particularly if you're making something along the lines of an APA. :beer: 

Thanks for the compliment, was good to catch up. Did go down a treat. I've pigged one keg into me already. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## devo (9/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Luke
> 
> Depending on what beer you're using it in I reckon it would be quite interesting as a dry hop. Why not try both? (late and dry) particularly if you're making something along the lines of an APA. :beer:
> 
> ...



So Warren, I'm not the only one you've been slutting your ale around town with aye?  


Superb drop warren as is your stout as well.

I just had the Rook over my place about an hour ago sampling my selection.


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/3/07)

devo said:


> So Warren, I'm not the only one you've been slutting your ale around town with aye?
> Superb drop warren as is your stout as well.
> 
> I just had the Rook over my place about an hour ago sampling my selection.



You know me Devo... I'm a girl who just can't say no. I must reciprocate soon. :lol: 

The Rook? I trust he didn't drink you out of house and home. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Murcluf (10/3/07)

Bavarian Hefe Weizen


----------



## goatherder (10/3/07)

Love the colour Murcluf - what did you use to get it?


----------



## jdsaint (10/3/07)

This thread is such a tease on a AFD  
Testing myself to get to wensday without a brew  that will be 5 AFD's, GGggrrr that Bavarian Hefe Weizen looks good


----------



## Jazzafish (12/3/07)

A group Brew of a Belgian dark...



Tastes pretty good considering it is pretty young for a dark belgian. Was Brewed with Samwise Gamgee and Thommo after we shared some grain in a bulk order with the Hills Brewers Guild. 

Here is the Recipe:
Leftovers GROUP IDEA (Dark Belgian)

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.05
Anticipated OG: 1.079 Plato: 19.21
Anticipated EBC: 41.1
Anticipated IBU: 24.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
16.5 1.00 kg. Bairds Golden Promise Great Britain 1.038 5
16.5 1.00 kg. Bairds Marris Otter Great Britain 1.037 5
16.5 1.00 kg. JW Dark Munich Australia 1.040 19
16.5 1.00 kg. JW Pilsner Australia 1.039 3
16.5 1.00 kg. JW Traditional Ale Australia 1.039 6
6.6 0.40 kg. Corn Sugar/Dextrose Generic 1.046 1
5.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125
4.1 0.25 kg. Weyermann Dark Wheat Germany 1.039 18
1.7 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special III Germany 1.035 1300

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.00 g. B Saaz Pellet 8.00 16.9 60 min.
28.00 g. Hallertau Pellet 5.20 7.4 20 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Unit(s)Whirfloc Tablet Fining 20 Min.(boil) 
1.00 Tsp Cardamom Seed Spice 5 Min.(boil) 
2.00 Tsp Corriander Seed Spice 5 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3787 Trappist High Gravity


----------



## petesbrew (13/3/07)

Very nice Jazza!

The last of my Ho in the Gaarden, enjoyed last friday arvo.
It was a TCB Summer Wheat Wetpack. 
Funny how it darkened with age... this one's about 8 months old. 
I'll be tempted to make this one again. A very nice wheat indeed.


----------



## therook (13/3/07)

Tried some of Devo's beers on Friday....the G&G kit is an excellent drop and also could have sat there and drank his Stout all day....thanks Devo

rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/3/07)

Hope he didn't con you out of what you went over to collect Rook.  :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (13/3/07)

Wazza,

Your just darn lucky i didn't know where u lived :lol: 

rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/3/07)

No beer here mate. Devo drank it all. :lol: {just kidding}

Warren -


----------



## devo (13/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> No beer here mate. Devo drank it all. :lol: {just kidding}
> 
> Warren -



I wish


----------



## randyrob (14/3/07)

My First Hefe


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/3/07)

randyrob said:


> My First Hefe



That looks impressive Rob. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (14/3/07)

randyrob said:


> My First Hefe



mate you are going well.

that looks great.

looks like a wine glass but the beer looks great!!!

have you trried a dunkelweizen.

I wont brew anything but now.

the maltyness goes so well with the yeast.

Yes...... that a 1 liter stein 

cheers


----------



## Murcluf (14/3/07)

goatherder said:


> Love the colour Murcluf - what did you use to get it?



I used a extract recipe I found on the old beerstyles.com but now the site is stuffed. I think it roughly went like this.

3kg Wheat LME (I use Coopers)
500g Corn Syrup (I use Korean)
30g Tettnang plugs for 60 minutes
15g Tettnang plugs for 5 minutes
Wheat Yeast (I used lager but know better now)


----------



## randyrob (15/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> That looks impressive Rob. :super:
> 
> Warren -






Tony said:


> mate you are going well.
> 
> that looks great.
> 
> ...



Thanks Guys!

it was the easiest brew i have done so far! that was the first pour after force carbing it.

dunkel is on my list tony along with your bright clone, your porter is also going down nicely!

Rob.


----------



## Steve (15/3/07)

Hobgoblin ale:


----------



## winkle (18/3/07)

Just tried the first of a hefe-weizen keg.
Quite funky and very smooth mouthfeel, largely due to the yeast sitting at the bottom.
View attachment 11792


And ye old Smoked robust porter, last of a great batch - replacement bubbling away in fridge.
View attachment 11793


----------



## devo (18/3/07)

My AG APA golden ale which I unfortunately just ran out of.





and my recently tapped AG pale ale.


----------



## mayzi (20/3/07)

Whats in the glass? I'd like to know too. 



Found a the back of one of my shelves. "Crisp lager taste with a prominent tinny taste that indicates that it wasn't racked and spent far too much time on the cake" hmmmm no wonder it was up the back hiding, but its wet and cold, oh and its beer.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/3/07)

Steve said:


> Hobgoblin ale:
> 
> View attachment 11748




  :beerbang: 

*Droooool*

-Phill


----------



## Doc (20/3/07)

Mayzi said:


> Whats in the glass? I'd like to know too.
> View attachment 11815
> 
> 
> Found a the back of one of my shelves. "Crisp lager taste with a prominent tinny taste that indicates that it wasn't racked and spent far too much time on the cake" hmmmm no wonder it was up the back hiding, but its wet and cold, oh and its beer.



Go the Speights bar towel 
I still have one around somewhere, as well as the Canterbury Draught, DB Draught ...... 

Doc


----------



## Screwtop (20/3/07)

Steve said:


> Hobgoblin ale:
> 
> View attachment 11748




Hobgoblin, one of my fav's, love that colour, just can't seem to achieve it, what's the secret?



winkle said:


> Just tried the first of a hefe-weizen keg.
> Quite funky and very smooth mouthfeel, largely due to the yeast sitting at the bottom.
> View attachment 11792



Hmmm! Hobgoblin, Hefe .......... Hobgoblin, Hefe ........... GIMME BOTH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mayzi (20/3/07)

Doc said:


> Go the Speights bar towel
> I still have one around somewhere, as well as the Canterbury Draught, DB Draught ......
> 
> Doc




Every time I post a pic of part of my bar it seems to draw out the Kiwi's. <_< The bar towell was bought from the lion Nathan brewery, Auckland after doing a tour. :chug:


----------



## Ross (21/3/07)

My First CAP made with flaked maize.



cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (21/3/07)

I look forward to sampling it Ross :chug: It will be interesting to see any difference between the maize and rice.

I only have one pils planned for this year a pre-prohibition CAP.


----------



## jimmyjack (24/3/07)

Classic American Pilsner just carbed up and tasting great!!! Thanx Ross for the emergency filter  

4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 75.5 % 
1.00 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 18.9 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.7 % 
30.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (60 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 
30.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (10 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
30.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (3 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
22.00 L Rain water Water 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager


----------



## Batz (24/3/07)

jimmyjack said:


> Classic American Pilsner just carbed up and tasting great!!! Thanx Ross for the emergency filter
> 
> 4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 75.5 %
> 1.00 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 18.9 %
> ...




Looks good jimmyjack,but 1tsp of Koppafloc?


----------



## jimmyjack (24/3/07)

> 1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc



yea, no it probably was more like 1/4 tsp. I tend to rush when I enter a recipe and not actually put the exact amount.

Cheers, JJ


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/3/07)

Here is a glass of Warren's Saison that he infused with the dregs from 2 bottles of Orval yeast. :beerbang: 

I have had a huge grin factor on my face whilst drinking this  

Thanks once again Warren.


----------



## devo (24/3/07)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I love this thread.


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/3/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Here is a glass of Warren's Saison that he infused with the dregs from 2 bottles of Orval yeast. :beerbang:
> 
> I have had a huge grin factor on my face whilst drinking this
> 
> Thanks once again Warren.



Cheers TDA. Glad you enjoyed it. Managed to try another bottle tonight and it seems to be drinking remarkably well. Definitely a different beer that's for sure. :beer: 

Just hope that "vigorous" carb maintains itself and I haven't created an exploding monster. Scary part is it was derived at after 2 weeks bottle conditioning. Beer itself is 3 months old and primed at 7g per litre of raw sugar. It was counterpressure filled flat with a small amount of dissolved CO2.

Thanks for the great swap TDA. Your Alt and most particularly your AIPA was a very worth swap. In fact I'd say I came out with the better end of the exchange. Talk about in your face malt and hops (superb hop aroma). Totally enjoyed it. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (25/3/07)

My clearest AG to date and very drinkable too :chug: :




Note that this underwent primary fermentation only and no finnings (not including kettle finning) were used  

Yes, you guessed it...another all-Pils APA :lol: 

Needs more hops though h34r: 

PZ.


----------



## KoNG (28/3/07)

Here's the first pint on holidays from the keg of Bright Ale i took among others.
its not so "bright" <_< because of the 3 hour car drive it had just done.
was a great first pint though..! :chug:


----------



## KoNG (28/3/07)

And just to bookend the holiday, here's a pint of Hackney Bitter pulled on the last evening before heading home.
(Do Note: nice blonde lass exercising on beach in background)


----------



## Gerard_M (28/3/07)

KoNG said:


> And just to bookend the holiday, here's a pint of Hackney Bitter pulled on the last evening before heading home.
> (Do Note: nice blonde lass exercising on beach in background)
> View attachment 11895



Young blonde lass would be thinking "that old pervert is taking photos of me!"

Holidaying home brewer wouldn't have noticed blonde girl until he downloaded pic, as he was too busy talking about his beer


----------



## Duff (28/3/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Young blonde lass would be thinking "that old pervert is taking photos of me!"
> 
> Holidaying home brewer wouldn't have noticed blonde girl until he downloaded pic, as he was too busy talking about his beer



I guess that's the only downside against having the swap at your place Gerard instead of at KoNG or T.D's?????

Think beachside you FaB boys  :beerbang: 

I want to see the oven mitts :lol:


----------



## Gerard_M (28/3/07)

Duff said:


> Think beachside you FaB boys  :beerbang:



Apparently the FaB boys have a website now too. Well done KoNG & TD!


----------



## Gerard_M (28/3/07)

To celebrate our 2000th Brewers Selection Fresh Wort Kit, we kicked back with a couple of Brewers Selection Wheat Beers. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mitysa (29/3/07)

My first attempt at brewing...
Draught


----------



## randyrob (29/3/07)

mitysa said:


> View attachment 11899
> 
> 
> My first attempt at brewing...
> Draught



nice work :beerbang: at least you've got your starting point it, it can only get better from here

Rob.


----------



## albrews (29/3/07)

mitysa said:


> View attachment 11899
> 
> 
> My first attempt at brewing...
> ...


----------



## mitysa (29/3/07)

View attachment 11900


It's a K&K beer / primary 7 days, straight to bottle for secondary, it had been sitting for about 2 mins, before I thought i'l take a photo for this post

thanks guys

mike


----------



## DJR (29/3/07)

Gerard_M said:


> To celebrate our 2000th Brewers Selection Fresh Wort Kit, we kicked back with a couple of Brewers Selection Wheat Beers.
> Cheers
> Gerard



2000? That was damn quick!


----------



## winkle (31/3/07)

Finally the Aventinus clone (aka drunken weasel)
View attachment 11931

Colour is pretty close, flavour is more "bock-like" than I expected but pretty good :super:


----------



## GMK (31/3/07)

What recipe did you use winkle for the Aventinus.


----------



## KoNG (31/3/07)

Duff said:


> I guess that's the only downside against having the swap at your place Gerard instead of at KoNG or T.D's?????
> 
> Think beachside you FaB boys  :beerbang:
> 
> I want to see the oven mitts :lol:



Duff, i can still take the oven mitts to GM's.
if not i'll bring them when i pick up my case... much easier to carry 2 crates with.


----------



## winkle (31/3/07)

GMK said:


> What recipe did you use winkle for the Aventinus.



An old one of Doc's, + some extra chocolate malt. I'll dig it up and PM it to ya if you want


----------



## GMK (31/3/07)

Yes please 

Thanks
Winkle


----------



## Hargie (31/3/07)

...Nola....heavy metal swartzbier....








...old photo ,new batch....


----------



## Lukes (2/4/07)

Hallertau Ale.
Used up the last of the Tassie Hall leaf hops from last years bulk buy to about 27 IBU but they are getting a bit old.
Nice and bright as I crash cooled, polyclar and filtered this one.
Mix of Not and 56 yeast slurry.

Just running out of warm days in Melbourne to enjoy it.







- Luke


----------



## Steve (2/4/07)

hargie - that looks beautiful! Im thirsty now...want to go home, must have beer :angry:


----------



## tipsy_mcstagger (3/4/07)

Nharwal Doppel Dunkelweizen


----------



## tipsy_mcstagger (3/4/07)

sorry about all the crook necks should have rotated the shot


----------



## KillerRx4 (5/4/07)

I had to take a pic of this simply because i got my camera back from Canon repair service. 

To tell the truth ive been taking all sorts of pics this arvo but the beer had a nice head & a recently pinched (although paid for as far as im concerned) glass i figured its time i contributed to the thread.

Anyway it a trick question of sorts. Its a 100% wheat beer that is way to bland for my tastes mixed with a 1 day kegged (& undercarbonated) belgian. tastes good to me, good enough for 5 or 8. :lol:


----------



## hockadays (5/4/07)

heres a red ale with an amarillo finish, great after mowing the lawn...came out a little darker then I thought but still tastes good


----------



## randyrob (5/4/07)

This better Tony???




Something Pale Ale.


----------



## Tony (7/4/07)

Pumpys Brown Ale.

Very nice beer to drink, nice nutty malt character crom crystal and pale choc.

I forgot to add the brown sugar though.

cheers

Edit......... oh yeah mate...... the glass is MUCH better 

I have 2 of them, they rock.

cheers again


----------



## Jye (8/4/07)

Got my new taps fitted this morning (thanks OZ) and here is the maiden pour of APA. These taps are fantastic, so much faster and smoother than brumby taps. 

...and if anyone has 2 red handles they would like to swap for green PM me.


----------



## sqyre (9/4/07)

Kegged up my First Pilz this morning.... :beer: 

Very Happy Camper..  






Sqyre...


----------



## Norsman (9/4/07)

sqyre said:


> Kegged up my First Pilz this morning.... :beer:
> 
> Very Happy Camper..
> 
> ...



Sqyre that looks great, did you filter?


----------



## Jye (9/4/07)

Sqyre, looks fantastic :beer: 

No wonder you couldnt wait to pour a beer at 8:40 in the morning


----------



## Ross (9/4/07)

sqyre said:


> Kegged up my First Pilz this morning.... :beer:
> 
> Very Happy Camper..
> 
> ...



Mate, if that tastes half as good as it looks, your "stairway to heaven" would have been worth every cent... & so the obsession takes hold  

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (9/4/07)

Looks good Sqyre,this is a style I am trying to perfect.
I have one with my home grown hops in it ready to be kegged,I may be able to bring a bottle or two along to Browndogs next weekend.

Batz


----------



## Ross (9/4/07)

Batz said:


> I have one with my home grown hops in it ready to be kegged,I may be able to bring a bottle or two along to Browndogs next weekend.
> 
> Batz



Look forward to that Batz, though guessing it will be a tad "Tidalpetish" if it's only been kegged a week  
Also, good to see you're now coming to the brewday :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## domonsura (9/4/07)

VERY nice sqyre, good and bright too! 
All the hard work pays off doesn't it......when you pour that first beer from the rig that's the result of the blood sweat and $$$, the feeling is....well......just like having survived the delivery ward!  Congrats!!


----------



## Batz (9/4/07)

Ross said:


> Look forward to that Batz, though guessing it will be a tad "Tidalpetish" if it's only been kegged a week
> Also, good to see you're now coming to the brewday :super:
> 
> cheers Ross




Yes a tad green Ross

Well I hope to get to the brewday,Pete's navigating :blink: 

Batz


----------



## Jazzafish (9/4/07)

Had a few of these last night...

My second Kolsch. I'll change the hopping a bit next time, but it is still a nice beer.


----------



## Tony (9/4/07)

where did the taps come from jye...... how much are they.

Im thinking of getting some for my font.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/4/07)

Sparkling Ale is in the cubes, gear is cleaned and kicking back on a sensational Melbourne Monday with a blonde/bright ale, bit cloudy from the 10% wheat malt but with a boatload of Pacific Hallertau late, hop-backed and dry hopped to take the pain away :lol:. Spicy is an understatement. This is one addictive hop! B) 

I've gotta get off my butt and make a Pilsner with Pacific Hallertau... I'm in love with the stuff. :wub: 






Whole/plug/flower hops rule the free world. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## devo (9/4/07)

sounds n looks pretty good warren. I may have to pop over sooner rather than later for some quality control taste testing.

I just put down my 45ltr of sparkling ale into the fermenter and pitched the ale yeast this morning.


----------



## sqyre (9/4/07)

Thanks guys, yeh as soon as i finished filtering out the polyclar i poured a drop to taste and instantly thought..."gotta take a photo of that!"

Mothballs *once again* put the recipe together for me and i sent him the gravity readings i took.

Apparently i got an efficency of 85%....

Ive only kegged 1batch of the double and forgot to take a final reading. when another keg is free i will do the other batch.

Havent got my head around this gravity reading stuff yet... never bothered as a K+K keging guy...

(wont be going back either  )

i will work it all out...



Sqyre....


----------



## oldbugman (9/4/07)

Just finished brewing and after a few beers during the brew thanks to setting up the sparge to run itself, I got inside and tucked into a IPA, which is could probably handle 10-15 more IBU so I guess I'll have to call it a English Pale Ale.


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/4/07)

devo said:


> sounds n looks pretty good warren. I may have to pop over sooner rather than later for some quality control taste testing.
> 
> I just put down my 45ltr of sparkling ale into the fermenter and pitched the ale yeast this morning.



No worries Devo. Always welcome! :beerbang: 

I take it that a couple of longnecks of CSA had to take one for the team to achieve your starter? What a fun way to make cheap(ish) yeast. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Steve Lacey (9/4/07)

The Keibanator*. This is just one hell of a nice looking and nice tasting doppelbock. The crappy cell phone photo doesn't do it justice. That head just lasted and lasted, fed by a seemingly endless supply of ultra-fine bubbles. Smooth and blended flavour, chewey maltiness, with mild & rounded prune and mixed fruit notes. Clean finish with a nice subtle hoppiness filling out the background.
5kg Weyermann Munich
2 kg pale malt
400 g CaraAroma
double decoction
2-hour boil
33 IBUs (Magnum for 70 min, Hallertau for 70 min & 15 min)
WLP Budvar yeast
OG: 1084
FG: 1022
ABV: 8.6%
Brewed 6th January 07, primary fermenter three weeks, lagered at 6-7 deg ambient for six weeks. Bottle conditioned with 120 g dry malt. Just now coming into good drinking condition.

*: Keiba is Japanese for horse racing. We live in an area that bears the name of an old racetrack.


----------



## Tony (9/4/07)

Steve.

You live in the land of the camera mad happy snappers and you had to use your phone ??????

Beer looks tops though!

cheers


----------



## Steve Lacey (9/4/07)

Not even my phone, Tony. But yes, you are dead right, strong irony there. One day soon I'll try to get a better snap and replace it. I was blown away by the quality of the _awa_ (beer foam) though ...and fortunately the taste lives up to it.


----------



## Ross (9/4/07)

Steve Lacey said:


> The Keibanator*. This is just one hell of a nice looking and nice tasting doppelbock. The crappy cell phone photo doesn't do it justice. That head just lasted and lasted, fed by a seemingly endless supply of ultra-fine bubbles. Smooth and blended flavour, chewey maltiness, with mild & rounded prune and mixed fruit notes. Clean finish with a nice subtle hoppiness filling out the background.
> 5kg Weyermann Munich
> 2 kg pale malt
> 400 g CaraAroma
> ...



Steve was that Munich I or II
Camera phone or not, I've switched to 400gms of caraaroma in mine as well  

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/4/07)

Steve Lacey said:


> Not even my phone, Tony. But yes, you are dead right, strong irony there. One day soon I'll try to get a better snap and replace it. I was blown away by the quality of the <i>awa,/i> (beer foam) though ...and fortunately the taste lives up to it.



It's got me turning Japanese Steve. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Steve Lacey (9/4/07)

Ross said:


> Steve was that Munich I or II
> Camera phone or not, I've switched to 400gms of caraaroma in mine as well
> 
> cheers Ross



Ross, the on-line shop in Japan that sells it just calls it Munich, but lists it as EBC12-17, so I guess that makes it Munich I (I just had to look up the Weyermann site!) I'm sure you could use either, and if you are not doing a decoction (as I know you not to be), then maybe the II would make up for the browning reactions of the decoction.

Steve


----------



## Jye (9/4/07)

Tony said:


> where did the taps come from jye...... how much are they.
> 
> Im thinking of getting some for my font.
> 
> cheers



The taps are Ventmatic and I picked them up from OZbrewer when he was selling up  

You can no longer get ventmatics but the Shirron tap is exactly the same from what I have read. So far Im totally happy with their pour and bottle filling ability, and in a few weeks I guess I will find out if they really dont stick due to the forward sealing.


----------



## Ross (9/4/07)

Steve Lacey said:


> Ross, the on-line shop in Japan that sells it just calls it Munich, but lists it as EBC12-17, so I guess that makes it Munich I (I just had to look up the Weyermann site!) I'm sure you could use either, and if you are not doing a decoction (as I know you not to be), then maybe the II would make up for the browning reactions of the decoction.
> 
> Steve



thanks Steve - I've also decided to add 200gms melanoidian to make up for the lack of decoction.

cheers...


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (9/4/07)

Chocolate Porter & AHB




BB


----------



## Jye (9/4/07)

Jye said:


>






Belgrave Brewer said:


> Chocolate Porter & AHB
> 
> View attachment 12058
> 
> ...



Nice glass BB


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (9/4/07)

Jye said:


> Nice glass BB



Yours too! :beer:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (9/4/07)

sqyre said:


> Kegged up my First Pilz this morning.... :beer:
> 
> Very Happy Camper..
> 
> ...



Appearance : WOW!

Hope it tastes as good as it looks...brilliant!

PZ.


----------



## Whistlingjack (10/4/07)

Just a little brag. Because I can't make beer for myself at the moment, I thought I'd show some one else's brew...  




Served at the Na Parknu Alehouse, inside the Pilsner Urquell museum...

WJ


----------



## Malnourished (10/4/07)

Whistlingjack said:


> Just a little brag...


Damn... I recognised that glass before even reading the text! I take it that's the Kvasnicov?

You're a lucky bastard. :beer:


----------



## Whistlingjack (10/4/07)

Malnourished said:


> I take it that's the Kvasnicov?



Yes, fresh and unfiltered. Did I mention it was included in the museum entry fee?

Missed the brewery tour, though... :angry: 

WJ


----------



## Josh (10/4/07)

sqyre said:


> Kegged up my First Pilz this morning.... :beer:
> 
> Very Happy Camper..
> 
> ...



That look fantastic Sqyre. I've got some WLP800 in the starter for brewday on Thursday or Friday. can't wait after seeing that one.


----------



## Josh (10/4/07)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> Yours too! :beer:


Where'd you get these glasses from? If they're commercial, I wouldn't mind gettnig my hands on some.


----------



## Doc (10/4/07)

Whistlingjack said:


> Just a little brag. Because I can't make beer for myself at the moment, I thought I'd show some one else's brew...
> 
> View attachment 12061
> 
> ...



Very nice.
Did you get to keep the glass ? 

Doc


----------



## Duff (10/4/07)

Josh said:


> Where'd you get these glasses from? If they're commercial, I wouldn't mind gettnig my hands on some.



Josh,

Keep an eye out at the bottle shops. I got one with a JS promotion once with a 6 pack of something.

Cheers.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (10/4/07)

Duff said:


> Josh,
> 
> Keep an eye out at the bottle shops. I got one with a JS promotion once with a 6 pack of something.
> 
> Cheers.



Yep...got it with a 6 pack of James Squire.


----------



## Whistlingjack (10/4/07)

Doc said:


> Very nice.
> Did you get to keep the glass ?
> 
> Doc



Sadly, no. My pockets were full of maps, brochures, camera, etc... :lol: 

WJ


----------



## Barramundi (10/4/07)

i have a similar James Squire Glass that was in the bargain bin at the local bottl'o , got that and 4 others with the james squire logo for $10


----------



## Josh (11/4/07)

I have the James Squire glasses with the logo on them. The ones above have something to do with brewing on them. Will have to keep the eyes peeled.


----------



## Thunderlips (11/4/07)

Jye said:


> The taps are Ventmatic and I picked them up from OZbrewer when he was selling up
> 
> You can no longer get ventmatics but the Shirron tap is exactly the same from what I have read.


There's a couple of differences.
The Shirron tap handle has a longer throw than the Ventmatic and when screwing the tap handle, when screwed on the Ventmatic, screws to a stop, the Shirron handle does not. I think this depends on the country the tap was bought in. Ross would know more.
Most importantly though, they pour pretty much the same.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (13/4/07)

Hi All,

Here is my SNPA, my forth AG that I have done, but my first that I have tasted (the others are in bottles). Big thanks to all the guys on this forum and in particular Patch for the BIAB thread.

Bloody hell, it is everything I had hoped it would be. It is malty, spicy and wonderfully citrusy. I went a little overboard with the cascade to compensate for the lack of magnum!

It's probably a little darker than it should be, but hey it tastes great!!

Sorry about the pic, it was taken at dusk (I just could not wait!)

Beers
DK


----------



## Screwtop (13/4/07)

Have been in a Wit Funk of late. Made this from a bit of Pils a bit of Galaxy and a bit of Wheat, bittered with a bit of Hallertauer a bit of Bitter Orange Peel and a bit of Corriander. Another summer "Tip it in your head beer" YUM! Beautiful lemon nose and citrus and wheat tang in a clean crisp beer.


----------



## TidalPete (13/4/07)

Ross said:


> it will be a tad "Tidalpetish" if it's only been kegged a week
> 
> cheers Ross







:lol: 

A little bit late admiring your first effort Brucie but it looks the goods alright.

:beer:


----------



## milpod (13/4/07)

screwtop,looks sensational,have a new found love of wheats


----------



## milpod (13/4/07)

Partial from the wit to dunkel now

Bitter Orange Peel ,did you get that from grape + grain screwtop?


----------



## Screwtop (14/4/07)

milpod said:


> Partial from the wit to dunkel now
> 
> Bitter Orange Peel ,did you get that from grape + grain screwtop?




From an Asian Grocer, cheap as, but don't ask for bitter orange peel, "bit what", "bitapee", "don't have".

Just ask for dried citrus peel.  It's black looking shit and smells like mandarin, fairly thin peel, others have examined it and suggested it's Curacao orange. Put it in the boil 10 min from flameout.

Cheers,
Screwy


----------



## devo (14/4/07)

A test pot on my recently kegged Czech Lager, could do with a few more weeks cold conditioning.


----------



## stillscottish (16/4/07)

Cold Amarillo Ale on a hot Sunday arvo.
Little bit too dark to be a Golden Ale but still a lovely drop.


----------



## Brewer_010 (17/4/07)

stillscottish said:


> View attachment 12193
> 
> 
> Cold Amarillo Ale on a hot Sunday arvo.
> Little bit too dark to be a Golden Ale but still a lovely drop.



corr those chips look good....oh, and the beer looks tasty too!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/4/07)

Here is a belter of a Belgian Pale:

1.50 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) 28.8 % 
1.50 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) 28.8 % 
1.00 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) 19.2 % 
1.00 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) 19.2 % 
0.20 kg Weyermann Caraamber (70.9 EBC) 3.8 % 
36.00 gm EKG's [5.80%] (60 min) 25.0 IBU 
40.00 gm Hersbrucker [2.50%] (15 min) 3.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs Leuven Ale (Wyeast Labs) 



Beer Profile
Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 % 
Bitterness: 28.2 IBU 
Est Color: 13.3 EBC


----------



## Duff (20/4/07)

Looks great TDA, you've just answered my own question of what else to brew on Sunday.

Robust Porter and a Pilsner tomorrow, Australian Pale and Belgian Pale Sunday :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## Barramundi (20/4/07)

Brewer_010 said:


> corr those chips look good....oh, and the beer looks tasty too!


 i was just lookin at the pic thinkin that those dolmades look tasty .....

can someone send me a PM with some instruction how to put pic up on here ...

thanks..


----------



## Batz (20/4/07)

A very nice Far Kin Ale

One of my staple beers,next to my Alt on tap :beer: 

Batz


----------



## InCider (20/4/07)

Batz said:


> A very nice Far Kin Ale
> 
> One of my staple beers,next to my Alt on tap :beer:
> 
> Batz


I'm catching the next train up!  

How's Banjo?.

Sean.


----------



## mayzi (20/4/07)

Barra PM sent hope it helps!


----------



## winkle (20/4/07)

Batz said:


> A very nice Far Kin Ale
> 
> One of my staple beers,next to my Alt on tap :beer:
> 
> Batz



Looks tasty Batz, the bar is looking nice and clean again as well


----------



## Batz (20/4/07)

Yes took a bit of scrubbing winkle  

And Banjo's on the mend incider,no stopping that boy :super: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (20/4/07)

Batz said:


> Yes took a bit of scrubbing winkle
> 
> And Banjo's on the mend incider,no stopping that boy :super:
> 
> Batz



Good to hear re Banjo Batz. You've got to get a fancy glass for these pics mate.  

:beer:


----------



## Barramundi (20/4/07)

Mayzi said:


> Barra PM sent hope it helps!




PM recieved , thanks mate ...


----------



## Barramundi (20/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> Good to hear re Banjo Batz. You've got to get a fancy glass for these pics mate.
> 
> :beer:




with a bar top as shiny as that , i dont think ya need to worry about a fancy glass batz !


----------



## Batz (21/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> Good to hear re Banjo Batz. You've got to get a fancy glass for these pics mate.
> 
> :beer:




Ok Pete I'll take another this arvo....fancy glass included !  

Batz


----------



## Batz (21/4/07)

Barramundi said:


> with a bar top as shiny as that , i dont think ya need to worry about a fancy glass batz !




That is just one coat of "Liquid Glass" on the bar top,great stuff and sets very hard.


batz


----------



## devo (21/4/07)

Mr's Devo's Irish Stout, yummo.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (21/4/07)

Eisbock.
Supposed to be lagering still, but i had to check it
This is the end result of the 2006 SA Xmas case swap day brew.


----------



## InCider (21/4/07)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Eisbock.
> Supposed to be lagering still, but i had to check it
> This is the end result of the 2006 SA Xmas case swap day brew.
> 
> ...


Dr Gonzo, where did you get those "Art of Drinking Beer" glasses? They rock!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (21/4/07)

> Dr Gonzo, where did you get those "Art of Drinking Beer" glasses? They rock!



BWS had a deal here in SA where you got a free glass with every six pack of JS whatever it was at the time.
I was buying cartons, and the guy was giving me 4 glasses. I racked up 20+ glasses pretty quick.
Most of them are broken now.


----------



## winkle (21/4/07)

NRL football, Stilton cheese + rice crackers and a pretty ordinary bitter. :super: 
View attachment 12267

Pint glass is working well Ross (except for the large hole in it)  
Bring on the FA cup.


----------



## Adamt (21/4/07)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Eisbock.
> Supposed to be lagering still, but i had to check it
> This is the end result of the 2006 SA Xmas case swap day brew.



You naughty boy! That's still got about 8 months lagering in it! :lol:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (22/4/07)

sqyre said:


> Kegged up my First Pilz this morning.... :beer:
> 
> Very Happy Camper..
> 
> ...



A bit off topic........but what was it AG or kit? I have taken a liken to pilz :super: 


BYB


----------



## yardy (22/4/07)

devo said:


> Mr's Devo's Irish Stout, yummo.
> 
> View attachment 12262





that's a nice looking drop there Devo, gearing up to do my first Stout soon.

yard


----------



## devo (22/4/07)

yardy said:


> that's a nice looking drop there Devo, gearing up to do my first Stout soon.
> 
> yard




Cheers Yardy. I love making Stout, very easy to acheive a good result. I used the wyeast London ale III this time around instead of the Irish Ale and was happy with the result. Next I plan to use a coopers ale yeast which I cultivated from a CSA stubby.


----------



## roger mellie (22/4/07)

devo said:


> Cheers Yardy. I love making Stout, very easy to acheive a good result. I used the wyeast London ale III this time around instead of the Irish Ale and was happy with the result. Next I plan to use a coopers ale yeast which I cultivated from a CSA stubby.



Looks the goods - What was your grainbill there Devo?

RM


----------



## hughyg (22/4/07)

my Irish Stout, good and tasty


----------



## Adamt (22/4/07)

An Irish stout in a Hoegaarden glass! You stay classy San Diego!

That's some nice puffy head though, wanna swap for my coffee? Working Sundays suck.


----------



## Barramundi (22/4/07)

ISB Golden Ale in my newly purchased(secondhand) Stein


----------



## Batz (22/4/07)

i]quote name='TidalPete' date='Apr 20 2007, 08:39 PM' post='202408']
Good to hear re Banjo Batz. You've got to get a fancy glass for these pics mate.  

:beer:
[/quote]


Perhaps not the best glass Pete,but one from my collection that I like.
Again filled with Far Kin Ale :beer: 
Let me know if you don't like that glass and I'll pour another  

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (22/4/07)

Batz said:


> i]quote name='TidalPete' date='Apr 20 2007, 08:39 PM' post='202408']
> Good to hear re Banjo Batz. You've got to get a fancy glass for these pics mate.
> 
> Perhaps not the best glass Pete,but one from my collection that I like.
> ...



Very nice glass Batz. It will definitely improve that Far Kin Ale I think?  
Imagine if I had that recipe to compare with my famous Black Stump Bitter to create (Hopefully?) the ultimate Aussie Ale? Could that ever happen???? I would reciprocate of course.

:beer:


----------



## Batz (22/4/07)

Perhaps Pete perhaps







Batz


----------



## TidalPete (22/4/07)

Batz said:


> Perhaps Pete perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your loss old son. If you want to sample my Black Stump you had better hurry up before the Philistines arrive for the May long weekend. :lol: :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## devo (22/4/07)

roger mellie said:


> Looks the goods - What was your grainbill there Devo?
> 
> RM




It's very a simple bog standard profile roger.


83.3% Ale Malt
9.3% Flaked Barley
7.4% Roasted Barley

(you can also add a very small amount of chocmalt if you want but only around 2% max)

Target Hops for Bittering at about 35 IBU

20gm Goldings added in the last 20min of the boil.

1/2 a tab of Irish Moss and about 10ml of liquorish extract in the last 10min of the boil.



I only primary ferment and don't bother putting into a secondary.


----------



## Batz (22/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> If you want to sample my Black Stump you had better hurry up
> :beer:




OMG! :blink: .


----------



## Ross (24/4/07)

Colombus summer Ale - In primary 30 minutes ago - Filtered, carbed & delicious :chug: 




Cheers Ross


----------



## T.D. (24/4/07)

Hey Ross, how did you chill so fast from primary before you carbonated? You didn't send it through your glycol system did you??!! :lol:


----------



## Prawned (24/4/07)

This is my very simple but extra tasty Queenslander bitter. I love washing my glass out then chucking it in the freezer.. glass is always cold enough to take 3 beers!


----------



## redbeard (24/4/07)

glass of pils from my bling ultraflow :super:


----------



## Jye (24/4/07)

redbeard said:


> glass of pils from my bling ultraflow :super:



Oh yeah their nice :beerbang: just got 4 and they are beautiful taps


----------



## Ross (24/4/07)

T.D. said:


> Hey Ross, how did you chill so fast from primary before you carbonated? You didn't send it through your glycol system did you??!! :lol:



LOL - Chilled overnight in the fermenter B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## bugwan (24/4/07)

Ross said:


> LOL - Chilled overnight in the fermenter B)
> 
> cheers Ross



Damn, that's such a great, simple idea. Next brew, I'll be drinking within 15 mins from primary... I guess it would help flocculate those last turbid yeasties too.


----------



## johnno (24/4/07)

Whats in the glass?

Tonight it is a scotch and coke.

You dont really want to see a picture of that though.  

cheers
johnno


----------



## Tony (24/4/07)

Oh johnno you dont ruin a nice scotch with coke do ya.........

on ice mate......... on ice!

cheers


----------



## johnno (24/4/07)

Tony said:


> Oh johnno you dont ruin a nice scotch with coke do ya.........
> 
> on ice mate......... on ice!
> 
> cheers




Tony,
This is a rather cheap and nasty "scotch" hence the coke.

I wold never pollute a decent one with coke. 

cheers
johnno


----------



## brendanos (24/4/07)

Speaking of nice scotch, I'm still struggling to "appreciate" a bottle of Lagavulin I picked up very cheaply 6 months ago. It's a little intense for me as yet. Not a huge spirits fan.

On a more beer related note, I had two glasses of scotch ale in front of me tonight, Redoak vs mine... couldn't tell them apart. Didn't take any photos though. Oops.


----------



## Brewer_010 (25/4/07)

brendanos said:


> Speaking of nice scotch, I'm still struggling to "appreciate" a bottle of Lagavulin I picked up very cheaply 6 months ago. It's a little intense for me as yet. Not a huge spirits fan.



I'll take it off your hands if you can't appreciate it!
YUM.
:chug: 

Not drinking anything yet apart from a coffee....its a little early for beer (for me anyhow).


----------



## James Squire (25/4/07)

Keg Hopped Bitter. Styrian Goldings in a S/S tea ball into the keg. Beautiful aromas!











Cheers,

JS


----------



## hockadays (25/4/07)

neat setup there JS...

hockers


----------



## Ross (25/4/07)

Brewed this American Brown for a friend - made him up a wort kit. He just sent me a pic with his brew fridge...




Cheers Ross


----------



## James Squire (25/4/07)

hockadays said:


> neat setup there JS...
> 
> hockers



Cheers Hockers. That's the new two tap font I got recently from SWMBO for my b'day. She organised some 3" S/S tube to be cut and welded by the guys in the workshop at her work. She's a keeper!  It really looks a treat huh! B) 

JS


----------



## altstart (25/4/07)

Brewer_010 said:


> I'll take it off your hands if you can't appreciate it!
> YUM.
> :chug:
> 
> Not drinking anything yet apart from a coffee....its a little early for beer (for me anyhow).



Im Drinking a 5 year old bottle of Glenmorangie with ice only. It is a cardinal sin to pollute it with anything else. 

Cheers Altstart :lol:


----------



## TidalPete (25/4/07)

altstart said:


> Im Drinking a 5 year old bottle of Glenmorangie with ice only. It is a cardinal sin to pollute it with anything else.
> 
> Cheers Altstart :lol:



Another off-topic I know.  

Jim, HTFU & get into a get -together soon. Bonj's is the latest one.

On-topic now. I am enjoying my latest Scottish & will post a piccie soon. Eat your heart out Batz.  
:beer:


----------



## petesbrew (27/4/07)

Here's my Xtract Pilsner, brewed totally the wrong way... high temps, too much water... at least it's drinkable.


And my oatmeal stout, a toucan I beefed up.


----------



## devo (27/4/07)

Half way thru a pint of my Coopers Sparkling Ale copy.


----------



## Prawned (29/4/07)

My toucan dark ale, been in the bottles for 2 weeks now, it came out very good!


----------



## bugwan (29/4/07)

A robust porter in front of the 'Baghdad Brewery'. Good sipping on this cool, Melbourne Sunday arvo...

Cheers!


----------



## razz (29/4/07)

bugwan said:


> A robust porter in front of the 'Baghdad Brewery'. Good sipping on this cool, Melbourne Sunday arvo...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 12363


Yarraville ! I bet you're only walking distance to G&G as well Bugwan.


----------



## randyrob (29/4/07)

BRIGHT ALE !!!




Thanks for posting a bloody ripper of a recipe Tony!

wow that only took 5 edits to get it right, wow i'm off my chops tonight.


----------



## randyrob (29/4/07)

Same beer but mood lighting...


View attachment 12373


----------



## Brewer_010 (29/4/07)

Basic ESB's 3Kg 'special bitter' kit with some medium crystal and a bunch of EKG to up the bitterness a bit...quite drinkable, but I think it needs to be a little more bitter.


----------



## bugwan (29/4/07)

razz said:


> Yarraville ! I bet you're only walking distance to G&G as well Bugwan.



Just 660 short steps! I can carry a fresh wort kit home without changing arms.... many a spur-of-the-moment brew session has tested that out!!!

I'm in there most weekends, but moving soon. Hope to stay in Yarraville, but I'll never get a shed as big as this one again


----------



## razz (29/4/07)

Sorry for being of topic but, my work mate is 190 steps from our work and most shifts he drives in ! WTF


----------



## brendanos (29/4/07)

Delving deeper off topic, I used to work at a supermarket a street away from my house, and drove almost every shift. Though I was working 4 jobs (and studying full time) so every minute was sacred.

I wish I could get my camera working. Phone pics don't seem to do the beer/glassware justice.


----------



## hockadays (30/4/07)

A Czech Pilsener......mmm
malty and a good dose of saaz, maybe a little more next time...
I also found that a protein rest using Bohemium Pils Malt produces a clear beer.


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/4/07)

Wow! What a cool glass. That'd make a top Kolsch glass. :super: 

What an even cooler looking Pils. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (30/4/07)

80% Brazilian Cerrado Bold and 20% PNG





ooops, wrong Forum. :unsure:


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/4/07)

KoNG said:


> 80% Brazilian Cerrado Bold and 20% PNG
> 
> View attachment 12390
> 
> ooops, wrong Forum. :unsure:



:lol: Tosser!!  

Warren -


----------



## hockadays (30/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Wow! What a cool glass. That'd make a top Kolsch glass. :super:
> 
> Thats what I thought when I got given them by the missus ...


----------



## goatherder (30/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> :lol: Tosser!!
> 
> Warren -



Especially with the chopped PF!


----------



## Batz (30/4/07)

Tidalpete's Scottish 80/- at the cave today







And a very nice beer it was Pete :beer: 




Thanks for the tasting  

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (30/4/07)

Batz said:


> Tidalpete's Scottish 80/- at the cave today
> View attachment 12394
> 
> And a very nice beer it was Pete
> ...



Cheers Batz,

Won't bother posting my piccie now.  
And to all you concerned brewers, Banjo is just about well & truly mended. :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## KoNG (30/4/07)

goatherder said:


> Especially with the chopped PF!



Naked, the only way to fly.....


----------



## TerritoryBrew (30/4/07)

My first wheat beer, now on tap at home. First ever on tap. Not as clear as I would like but still tastes good.

Cheers,

Reece


----------



## Adamt (1/5/07)

KoNG said:


> 80% Brazilian Cerrado Bold and 20% PNG
> 
> View attachment 12390
> 
> ooops, wrong Forum. :unsure:



Awesome coffee is second only to beer, which is why my coffee tastes like arse


----------



## randyrob (1/5/07)

SKUNK FART !!!


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (1/5/07)

Very nice Rob, you can return the glass to the Balmoral when you go to Kooks this weekend.


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/5/07)

"Wontamette" American Brown Ale. 3 weeks in the keg and just starting to hit her straps. :chug:

Is there anything better than that first beer while the sun sets? B) 






Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (2/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Is there anything better than that first beer while the sun sets? B)
> Warren -



Two of the same while the sun sets?  
Is that ABA meant to be cloudy or are you a 'No Filter' person???
That Nonic reminds me of Nonicman! Where did he get too??? :huh: He is lurking, I know!
Respond Nonic.

:beer:


----------



## bugwan (2/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Is there anything better than that first beer while the sun sets? B)
> 
> Warren -



I'm never home before sunset  Except in summer I guess...

My contribution today is a previously boring (yet drinkable) golden ale. Last night I put about 7 grams of Amarillo pellets in a tea strainer ball and dropped it into the keg. It turns out the keg was three quarters finished already :blink: , so what I have on my hands is the most aromatic, hoppy amarillo ale I've ever come across...! Very grassy, but mmmmm, far from boring.

I call it hoppsy daisy.

Note the green suspended bits...pure Amarillo! This beer was filtered when originally kegged...yikes!


----------



## devo (2/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> "Wontamette" American Brown Ale. 3 weeks in the keg and just starting to hit her straps. :chug:
> 
> Is there anything better than that first beer while the sun sets? B)
> 
> ...




mmmm Great colour, bout time I popped around again for taste test.


----------



## randyrob (2/5/07)

All Aussie Porter, Sooo Beaudiful on a night light tonight........


----------



## Punter (2/5/07)

This is the beer i'll be brewing for the nsw xmas
in July swap, Schwartzbier :beerbang: 
Very nice indeed :chug:
Pity it's nearing the bottom of the keg


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/07)

TidalPete said:


> Two of the same while the sun sets?
> Is that ABA meant to be cloudy or are you a 'No Filter' person???
> That Nonic reminds me of Nonicman! Where did he get too??? :huh: He is lurking, I know!
> Respond Nonic.



Believe it or note Pete we non-filter people are still a majority.  Tell you the truth the pic made the haze worse than what it is. Actually once owned a filter, never used and sold it to a well known forum member. Call me lazy but I don't mind my beer a bit hazy. 




devo said:


> mmmm Great colour, bout time I popped around again for taste test.



Any time Devo. Taps are always on for you. B) At least you appreciate a nice non-filtered beer. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (3/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> "Wontamette" American Brown Ale. 3 weeks in the keg and just starting to hit her straps. :chug:
> 
> Is there anything better than that first beer while the sun sets? B)
> 
> ...



Yer, sharing it with a fellow Paco boy  

rook


----------



## bennyc (3/5/07)

KoNG said:


> 80% Brazilian Cerrado Bold and 20% PNG
> 
> View attachment 12390
> 
> ooops, wrong Forum. :unsure:



Coffeesnobs?


----------



## KoNG (3/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> "Wontamette" American Brown Ale. 3 weeks in the keg and just starting to hit her straps. :chug:
> 
> Is there anything better than that first beer while the sun sets? B)
> 
> ...



Filter shmilter...! leave that to CUB :lol: 
looks good to me.


----------



## brendanos (3/5/07)

...but where's the brown?


----------



## Peter Wadey (3/5/07)

Hockadays,
A good looking beer presented well. Thanks for the effort.

Randyrob,
What did you do to jayse's Skunk Fart to get that colour?
It looks great topped with that bright white head. Can't miss the head colour.

Tsk Tsk TidalPete,
Non-filtered does not necessarily = cloudy.
A few weeks & it would look different....if it lasted that long, eh Warren? ;-)

Pete


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> Tsk Tsk TidalPete,
> Non-filtered does not necessarily = cloudy.
> A few weeks & it would look different....if it lasted that long, eh Warren? ;-)
> 
> Pete




:lol: :lol: Hey Peter... What's wrong with 4 weeks grain to brain? 

Warren -


----------



## bugwan (3/5/07)

I filter probably one in six brews on average. Generally because my methods have become lazy and the brew looks like river water! It can revive even the ugliest of brews.

Warren doesn't seem to have the technique problem that I do <_<


----------



## Peter Wadey (3/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> "Wontamette" American Brown Ale. 3 weeks in the keg and just starting to hit her straps. :chug:
> 
> Is there anything better than that first beer while the sun sets? B)
> 
> ...



Sunset in a glass!
Way to go Warren

Pete


----------



## randyrob (3/5/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> Randyrob,
> What did you do to jayse's Skunk Fart to get that colour?
> It looks great topped with that bright white head. Can't miss the head colour



Hey Pete,

just looking back on the original Skunk Fart Thread and 
it called for "250 g 80-90 ebc crystal malt"
i used 300g 115-145 ebc crystal malt, whoops!!!!
i'm guessing thats why it is so dark.

i've also done the second Skunk Fart Recipe in the thread
and that come up dark as well, what gives???

what colour should it be comming out at?

Rob.


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/07)

randyrob said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> just looking back on the original Skunk Fart Thread and
> it called for "250 g 80-90 ebc crystal malt"
> ...




Rob

Looks good to me! :beerbang: 

If you're really worried and want to justify the colour you could always say the skunk farted and touched cloth. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## randyrob (3/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Rob
> 
> Looks good to me! :beerbang:
> 
> ...



HAHHA ROFL.. ur a crackup mate  

colour / clarity doesnt bother me in the slightest at the moment, its just when my pleb mates come over
and pour a "PALE ALE" they shit their pants  

Rob.


----------



## Peter Wadey (3/5/07)

randyrob said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> just looking back on the original Skunk Fart Thread and
> it called for "250 g 80-90 ebc crystal malt"
> ...



I had a look at the orig recipe & I thought it was about 20 EBC.
What you have is a lovely coloured beer. Something I thought about trying to replicate.
I wasn't picking mate, don't mistake.

Pete


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/07)

Yep, something totally appetising about a copper coloured beer.  

Warren -


----------



## randyrob (3/5/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> I had a look at the orig recipe & I thought it was about 20 EBC.
> What you have is a lovely coloured beer. Something I thought about trying to replicate.
> I wasn't picking mate, don't mistake.
> 
> Pete



i think you're right about the 20 EBC thing, just had a look at my recipe (below) and suggests 19.6 EBC???

SKUNK FART ALE

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.10
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.40
Anticipated EBC: 19.6
Anticipated IBU: 33.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.2 5.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
4.9 0.30 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 145
4.9 0.30 kg. CaraPilsner France 1.035 20

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 8.50 24.3 60 min.
28.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.00 5.3 15 min.
28.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.00 3.3 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


----------



## Peter Wadey (4/5/07)

Hi Rob,
Nope, can't see from the recipe why she looks ruby, unless the xtal was a dark xtal.
I thought perhaps the blue in the background of the shot might have been skewing things, but had a 2nd look and don't think so. Anyway I'm going to stop thinking about a ruby coloured beer, or it'll screw with my brew plans....not that they're ever set in stone  

Anyway back to more pictures.....

Pete


----------



## oldbugman (4/5/07)

Filtered Carb'd and served in 20mins and before 4pm


----------



## andreic (4/5/07)

Aussie pale ale






My 2nd AG, 4 wks in the bottle. Picture doesn't show the colour very well - its a bit lighter than that.

100% ale malt mashed at 64c, POR at 60 mins, 15 mins, a recultured coopers yeast, around 5% alc. 

Not overly exciting. However, it has achieved exactly what I was after - a nice, light, easy drinking ale "in the style of" a coopers pale ale. It is going down a treat and could be good session beer. I will make it again with some minor changes...

Andrei


----------



## randyrob (4/5/07)

andreic said:


> Aussie pale ale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work mate, good to see your second AG is going down well :chug: 

Rob.


----------



## bugwan (5/5/07)

Mmmm, man's best friends. BBQ and robust porter.




Sorry for the big photo!


----------



## Tony (5/5/07)

bugwan said:


> Mmmm, man's best friends. BBQ and robust porter.
> 
> View attachment 12435
> 
> ...




Now that just made me want sausages and porter.

Will have to bew another one soon.

mmmmmmmmm porter


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/5/07)

bugwan said:


> Mmmm, man's best friends. BBQ and robust porter.
> 
> View attachment 12435
> 
> ...



Living the good life there Bugwan. That Porter looks great. :beerbang: 

Don't forget to burn those snags for authenticity. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (5/5/07)

Here is the Pale ale i made recently with B SAAZ and Amarillo.

recipe is on the recipe page.

It is a great swiller but with a great refreshing hop bite.

cheers


----------



## bugwan (5/5/07)

Tony said:


> Here is the Pale ale i made recently with B SAAZ and Amarillo.
> 
> recipe is on the recipe page.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words gents. A superb porter, if I do say so myself! It's really designed for those cold Winter evenings, but it's not going to last...

Tony, great work on that Pale, superb colour. I love the aroma of B Saaz, I'm still yet to use it myself... Shame, shame!

I'm off to brew a Wit now. The sun's a bit low in the sky, but it's a quiet night for me tonight anyway...

Cheers.

edit: forgot to add, recipe for the porter is based on Aaron's Monster Porter (in the recipe database)


----------



## crusher (6/5/07)

One of Jazzafishs hand pumped Progress Ale from the Hills Brewers Big Brew Day.


----------



## crusher (6/5/07)

sorry about that, try again.


----------



## Duff (6/5/07)

God, that's my arm and glass (thanks Ross) but I don't remember that being taken :huh:


----------



## Tony (6/5/07)

looks brown and over gassed ?

story plaese 

cheers


----------



## Tony (8/5/07)

in the glass tonight ia a glass of a fantastic micro brewed beer made by a member of AHB

Murray' Nirvana Pale Ale.

Very well ballanced, easy to drink, wonderfull golden colour, very nice

http://www.murraysbrewingco.com.au/web07/07_beer/

Good job Gough!!!

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/5/07)

Yep, had one the other night Tony. Gotta love the hop aroma. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Jazzafish (9/5/07)

Tony said:


> looks brown and over gassed ?
> 
> story plaese
> 
> cheers



Hi Tony,

It was a Brown Ale pulled through Doc's hand pump...real ale style :super: 

Very low carbonation... the pump aerates it I guess, makes it extra creamy.

Pulling the beer:



Watching it settle:



After a sip:



Keg was shaken up a bit in transit, and was clearer at home, but no biggy


----------



## Barramundi (9/5/07)

Stephen's BASS CLONE from a pre xmas swap ... good beer !! will look at copying this one somewhere down the track....


----------



## Tony (9/5/07)

Jazzafish said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> It was a Brown Ale pulled through Doc's hand pump...real ale style :super:
> 
> Very low carbonation... the pump aerates it I guess, makes it extra creamy.



awsome, i plan to get one of those one day. thay are awsome.

I gotr myself a great 0.5 liter weizen glass from the states off ebay.

turned up thismorning, i had to try it out and show it off.

pics are empyt, dark beer is a roggenbier and the light one is a pale ale.

Wheet beer to come soon  the 3068 is in the mail.

cheers


----------



## redbeard (9/5/07)

apa bright using cascade & saaz




Sydney xmas in jul peeps will get a taste it in 6 or 7 weeks 

edit - how much did the glass cost Tony ?


----------



## Doc (10/5/07)

Almost the last pint of Imperial Pils.
Brewed on a Hill Brewers Guild brewday at my place mid last year, entered as an American Barley Wine at both Bathurst and NSW Comps picking up medals, and now drinking like a fine Belgian Triple.

Doc


----------



## Tony (10/5/07)

[/quote]
edit - how much did the glass cost Tony ?
[/quote]


about $6 US. postage was about 15 but it was worth it. aswsome glass. the pics dont do it justice. The swirled glass has a texture that feels and looks fantastic. Gold rimmed and great to drink from.

3068 and rice gulls turned up today........... weizen up next i think

cheers


----------



## poppa joe (10/5/07)

My "TUCAN Farmland Lager"...
Cheers 
eat your hearts out fellas....
PJ


----------



## redbeard (10/5/07)

Is that a shadow, or a 'Ive spilt my beer & I cant get up' moment ? ...

h34r:


----------



## Jazzafish (11/5/07)

Doc said:


> Almost the last pint of Imperial Pils.
> Brewed on a Hill Brewers Guild brewday at my place mid last year, entered as an American Barley Wine at both Bathurst and NSW Comps picking up medals, and now drinking like a fine Belgian Triple.
> 
> Doc



Was a great day... and a great beer as a result! Well Brewed Mate. Looks Good, bet it tastes better :super:


----------



## reVoxAHB (11/5/07)

taking this thread and myself to a new low!






i plucked my finest crystal glass from the liquor cabinet, for the tasting of this bad boy!

it's like an explosion of non-flavor with no aroma, high clarity, zero head retention, zero malt or hop character, body is minimal to non-existent, mouth feel has a high carbonic bite or slight stinging on the end of tongue. drinkability and overall impression: 0 out of 10


----------



## reVoxAHB (11/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Is there anything better than that first beer while the sun sets? B)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Warren, how do we know this is sun set and not sun rise? i've read somewhere, we homebrewers have a problem with consumption :chug:


----------



## FazerPete (11/5/07)

reVox said:


> taking this thread and myself to a new low!


Is that stuff in the glass before you drank it or after it's been filtered through the kidneys?  . It looks terrible.


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/5/07)

reVox said:


> Hey Warren, how do we know this is sun set and not sun rise? i've read somewhere, we homebrewers have a problem with consumption :chug:



:lol: My yard faces west. You'll just have to believe me.



FazerPete said:


> Is that stuff in the glass before you drank it or after it's been filtered through the kidneys?  . It looks terrible.



Thanks for the vote of confidence Pete... Tasted better than your description.  

Warren -


----------



## reVoxAHB (11/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> :lol: My yard faces west. You'll just have to believe me.



hehe. well, if you say so.



warrenlw63 said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Pete... Tasted better than your description.



I believe he was referring to my previous post regarding the New VB Mid-Strength. Your beer, in comparison, looks like heaven in a pint glass


----------



## FazerPete (11/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Pete... Tasted better than your description.


Hey Waz, I wasn't talking about your beer. That looks magnificent. :beer: Wish I could try it.  

I was talking about that sickly wee coloured stuff that reVox put up.


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/5/07)

Sorry Pete, my bad. :lol: 

That's just scary Revox. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (11/5/07)

Warren photoshops most of his photo's anyway..... :lol:
That said i'm sure he could atleast produce full strength VB..


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/5/07)

Sparkling Ale styled beer to usher in the weekend. 

Good brewin' folks. :beerbang: 








Warren -


----------



## Tony (11/5/07)

reVox said:


> taking this thread and myself to a new low!
> 
> 
> i plucked my finest crystal glass from the liquor cabinet, for the tasting of this bad boy!
> ...



Do you know how long its been since i had a good spew.

A loooooooooong time.

I just dry reached.

I certanly will not be ever trying this.

I like how they made the label yellow...... do ya recon they are trying to copy something.

I dont mind the XXXX gold if im at the pub abd driving, at least it holds a head and had a little taste.

cheers


----------



## Batz (11/5/07)

Tony said:


> Do you know how long its been since i had a good spew.
> 
> A loooooooooong time.
> 
> ...



I am with you Tony,I can drink a gold if need be but a VB......never,it's one of Australia's worst.

Batz


----------



## InCider (11/5/07)

I had VB once too. After a visit to the clinic it stopped hurting when I had to piss.  

InCider.


----------



## TidalPete (11/5/07)

Batz said:


> I am with you Tony,I can drink a gold if need be but a VB......never,it's one of Australia's worst.
> 
> Batz



I can clearly remember my one & only session with VB. 
My cousin from Proserpine had been going grape picking in Victoria for a number of years (Off-season from the cane farm) & met & married a Vic sheila.
Being now addicted to this catpiss he thought it a matter of no concern to bring it around to my place on his way back on 5-2-1971. How in the bloody hell can I forget that date? h34r: Never again! 





Sorry about this you Victorian brewers.  

:beer: 

PS. --- Poor bastard still drinks it.


----------



## bugwan (12/5/07)

TidalPete said:


> Sorry about this you Victorian brewers.



No offence taken Pete. It tastes just as crap within bull's roar of the brewery as it does after 4 days of transport north!

PS. Those new, yellow VB labels remind me of bile. Not good.


----------



## frogman (12/5/07)

K&K Coopers Bavarian Lager.

Bought for me by a mate.

Six weeks in the keg.

After the first taste I now remember why I stopped buying this kit.


Frogman.


----------



## frogman (12/5/07)

Frogmans Blend:

Keg that contains all the little bits from all my batches for the past three months.
A little cloudy from adding two extras this morning.
Always suprised just how good this keg of beer is.

FROGMAN


----------



## sqyre (12/5/07)

A Bastardised version of Ducatiboy Stu's Pillar of Stout...(used Us-56)

I have never been a big fan of stouts but this has twisted my arm and near clean snapped it off.

I can down about 3 in a row and then thats stout overload..a couple of pilz or Golden ales later i'm back into the stout for another round..

Very nice...i thought this was gunna be a beer that sat in the keg untill the seal perished and pissed it out all over the floor...but looks like it will be me pissing it all over the floor instead... :lol: 




Sqyre...


----------



## sluggerdog (12/5/07)

It's Beer! NS of the correct style as I gave up caring about that ages ago, I suppose it would be a Dortmunder if anything.

Great beer, goes down easily!

Grains: German Pilsner Malt, Flaked Rice & Melanoidin.
Hops: Saaz & Hallertauer
Yeast: Copenhagen Lager Yeast.
IBU: 25.1
ABV: 4.3 %


----------



## frogman (12/5/07)

ESB 3KG stout kit.
Brewed 30/06/2006.
Still a little left.
Gonna miss it when it runs out.
Was fairly rough when first kegged.
After 9 months smooth as silk.

FROGMAN


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/5/07)

sqyre said:


> A Bastardised version of Ducatiboy Stu's Pillar of Stout...(used Us-56)
> 
> I have never been a big fan of stouts but this has twisted my arm and near clean snapped it off.
> 
> ...




Its a very nice Stout that one...Glad I have converted someone to the joys of Stout


----------



## browndog (13/5/07)

Looks like any of a thousand different beers, but there is no mistaking the taste of this Burton-on-Housatonic clone from the BYO mag. Very tasty indeed.




cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (13/5/07)

No pic tonight but Im making my way through a few pints of rye AIPA that just picked up 1st in class and reserve champion beer in the Ipswich show


----------



## Tony (13/5/07)

congradulations Jye.

How much rye did you use?

cheers


----------



## Barramundi (13/5/07)

again no pic but i just dealt to a bottle of my #2 all grain ale ... very nice i must say ... will have to knock that one up in a 23 litre batch now i have facility to make more than 12 ltrs...


----------



## browndog (13/5/07)

Jye said:


> No pic tonight but Im making my way through a few pints of rye AIPA that just picked up 1st in class and reserve champion beer in the Ipswich show



Well done Jye, I took my missus and young bloke to the Ipswich show on saturday and got talking to the folks running the beer and wine judging, saw Bonj there too. You will have some competition next year buddy, can't have you Brisbanites ruling my local comp!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (13/5/07)

Tony said:


> congradulations Jye.
> 
> How much rye did you use?
> 
> cheers



20% Tony, the first one which was the same as Denny Conns original recipe also picked up 3rd at beerfest.


----------



## Jye (13/5/07)

browndog said:


> Well done Jye, I took my missus and young bloke to the Ipswich show on saturday and got talking to the folks running the beer and wine judging, saw Bonj there too. You will have some competition next year buddy, can't have you Brisbanites ruling my local comp!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



HAHAHA

I picked up 1st and 2nd in the ale class and 2nd in lager (only entered 3 beers)  another brewer from the club also picked up 2 1st and 2 2nd places plus champion beer... we look forward to the competition :lol: 

I heard one of the stewards said it was great that we had a few entries from our club... dont know if we will be invited back next year :lol:


----------



## marky_mark (17/5/07)

Here's a Czech Pilsner that has been in the keg for 3 months lagering, fantastically smooth.

Cheers & Beers


----------



## Uncle Fester (17/5/07)

Here's the "Pigs Arse Pale Ale", a Pigs Fly clone.

Tastes the goods to me.

Always time for a beer!

Fester.


----------



## Asher (17/5/07)

Another unfiltered North German Pils from the Juncthouse


----------



## 0M39A (17/5/07)

Atm a james squire hop thief.

going down a treat.

before that it was konig ludwig hefe-weizen, that too was delicious. 

im actually all out of homebrew atm, which is pretty sad. only just started brewing again after a break of 2-3 months. no real reason to the break, just didnt get around to brewing anything.


----------



## winkle (18/5/07)

Choc-oat-late Express Stout
View attachment 12664

Gotta luv a smooth chocolatey stout


----------



## SDHBrewing (18/5/07)

This is my Ashes Bitter, bottled when we won the ashes...


----------



## brettprevans (18/5/07)

hmmmmm. holy smoke stout. tastes like guinness and coopers love child.
yay 2nd brew back into it after 8 yr break. god i love HBing


----------



## bugwan (18/5/07)

Asher said:


> Another unfiltered North German Pils from the Juncthouse
> View attachment 12661



Clearer than my filtered beers!

I'm enjoying a Cascade-hopped Summer Ale. I found it a tad boring at first, but slapped 10g of Cascade pellets in the keg and it's doing great things for me now


----------



## andreic (18/5/07)

My 4th AG, and 2nd attempt at a hefeweizen.






I got the carbonation better than my first attempt. Good banana aroma. Has a quite "tart" taste, but is only 3 weeks in the bottle. I think it'll be a little better in a few more weeks. Considering some of the funky fermantation smells (see WLP300 giving off sulphur) it has turned out ok. I will definitely need to do a few more next summer to refine it further... it'll do for now


----------



## DarkFaerytale (18/5/07)

gotta love those shofferhofer glasses, got 4 now after the local bottle-o couldn't get rid of the 5 pack + glass and was selling them for 16 bucks each... if only i had more money at the time...mmm... that was a good week


----------



## lucas (19/5/07)

my dunkelweizen, so dark it threw out the colour balance of the photo


----------



## Doc (19/5/07)

The old digital camera is showing its age. Night shots aren't good at all. 
This shot actually does capture the colour of the beer if you look at the reflection in the window :beerbang: 
The beer is my American Amber.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## reveler (19/5/07)

My First post in this thread, my second beer.

Its a Coopers Brewmaster Pils, Dryhopped with Saaz hops.


----------



## lucas (19/5/07)

Doc said:


> The old digital camera is showing its age. Night shots aren't good at all.
> This shot actually does capture the colour of the beer if you look at the reflection in the window :beerbang:
> The beer is my American Amber.
> 
> ...


doc, is that a list of you're tapped beers in the background? I'm pretty impressed if it is


----------



## Doc (19/5/07)

lucas said:


> doc, is that a list of you're tapped beers in the background? I'm pretty impressed if it is



It most certainly is.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## voota (19/5/07)

A very nice Swedish micro when I was in Stockholm a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Dr Gonzo (19/5/07)

Weizenbock, i could drink this all day.
Actually, i did


----------



## pb unleaded (19/5/07)

This is my latest AG beer. No name.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (19/5/07)

Pale Ale, and my first AG brew solo. She's going down beautifully. 

1 week primary, 2 weeks secondary and 4 weeks bottle conditioned.




Mmmmmmm,

BB


----------



## newguy (20/5/07)

My Kolsch. A style I brew all the time, but this time it's REALLY good. My camera is showing its age - the picture doesn't do justice to the colour at all.


----------



## Tony (20/5/07)

Speaking of Kolsch..........

here is the one i have on tap ATM.

just cracked the keg yesterday.

quite happy. Its a bit fruity but its still young, although i dont think it will last. Its too easy to drink  

cheers


----------



## boingk (20/5/07)

Nice work guys, very mout-watering indeed...

Heres my effort on a Becks lager:






...and again to show clarity [different glass as well]


----------



## Batz (21/5/07)

A Far Kin Ale

Rain today and low cloud in the high country this afternoon,life doesn't get much better than this  










Batz


----------



## lucas (21/5/07)

wow batz, looks like you live in paradise


----------



## Batz (21/5/07)

lucas said:


> wow batz, looks like you live in paradise




And prices around here are still quite affordable really

Batz


----------



## Barramundi (21/5/07)

yeah but is there any work up there batz ??


----------



## InCider (21/5/07)

I love this thread, but will have to defile it with something other than beer:

Cider!  

Crisp, well carbed and can be used as a real legopener conversation starter with the ladies. Ahem, who are my wife, since she is looking over my shoulder!


----------



## bugwan (21/5/07)

boingk said:


> Nice work guys, very mout-watering indeed...
> 
> Heres my effort on a Becks lager:
> 
> ...and again to show clarity [different glass as well]



Boingk - I love this one - the paracetamol is all ready to go in the background!!

Tony - A kolsch just HAS to be my next brew. It will be my first, the last one I tasted was in Cologne about 6 years ago! If I can produce something like that....I'll be chuffed.


----------



## Batz (21/5/07)

Barramundi said:


> yeah but is there any work up there batz ??




Another good reason to live here :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Barramundi (21/5/07)

Batz said:


> Another good reason to live here :lol: :lol:
> 
> Batz


 meaning there is work ??


----------



## Batz (21/5/07)

Barramundi said:


> meaning there is work ??




No


----------



## Barramundi (21/5/07)

ahhh ok 

as much as id like to at the moment i cant afford to liev without a work generated income ....


----------



## Tony (21/5/07)

Batz i really hope noone ever gets that view of yours and turns it into a coal mine and power station.

housing prices would double and jobs would abound but that view.......... some things arnt worth giving up hey 

cheers


----------



## InCider (21/5/07)

Barramundi said:


> ahhh ok
> 
> as much as id like to at the moment i cant afford to liev without a work generated income ....



Barra, you could always grow 'hops' :blink: 

InCider.


----------



## Barramundi (21/5/07)

yeah well i could , but i wont ....


----------



## Batz (21/5/07)

Tony said:


> Batz i really hope noone ever gets that view of yours and turns it into a coal mine and power station.
> 
> housing prices would double and jobs would abound but that view.......... some things arnt worth giving up hey
> 
> cheers



I wouldn't have to travel as far for shutdown work then Tony.

Batz


----------



## yardy (21/5/07)

Batz said:


> I wouldn't have to travel as far for shutdown work then Tony.
> 
> Batz



know that feeling :angry: 


back on topic, nothing in the glass unfortunately.

yard


----------



## bugwan (22/5/07)

Bad photo, chill haze, but a lovely day for a Cascade Summer Ale...*




*Photo taken last weekend. If only I could drink at 11am on a Tuesday


----------



## boingk (22/5/07)

> If only I could drink at 11am on a Tuesday...



Bugwan - shoulda been here for our pub-run! 18 hours of drinking starting at 6:30am, ended for me at 12.30am that night after I realised there was not much more excitement to be had out of the day. PS, not a bad looking beer...I find that all mine come out v. clear once I leave them for several weeks in the bottle. Not too sure why though, no hot breaks, no boiling, no cool-down, no nothing. Just out of the can and in with the sugar, all into the fermenter.

:blink:

EDIT: That is to say, in with the brewing sugars and/or DME/LME!


----------



## Kingy (22/5/07)

Coopers Stout and no other way to drink it, except pints.....


----------



## redbeard (22/5/07)

End of Project drinks & the Lowenbrau was tasting good. Everyone else was drinking new, light or stella. Phillistines !


----------



## oldbugman (22/5/07)

Blind Courier ESB


----------



## winkle (22/5/07)

Last pint of Screwtops Smoked Irish Red. Sorry about the picture quality.
View attachment 12719

One quickly moving keg.
And the usual "Forecks" Pale Ale
View attachment 12720


----------



## DJR (22/5/07)

9 month old 9% Belgian Tripel with WLP530 :beerbang: 

Perfect drinking while waiting for the boil


----------



## randyrob (23/5/07)

yeech!!!!!!


----------



## craig maher (24/5/07)

First stout for winter - after all the talk lately over Oatmeal Stout - I had to brew one.

Bloody looooovely :beer:


----------



## Doc (24/5/07)

First crack at a Bier de Mars. Been in the keg for a month or so conditioning. 
Tasting bloody awesome.
Here is a crappy shot of it.

Doc


----------



## Adamt (24/5/07)

Biere de Mars? Care to expand on that interesting name? (or point me to the relevant thread)

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (24/5/07)

Adamt said:


> Biere de Mars? Care to expand on that interesting name? (or point me to the relevant thread)
> 
> Cheers.



Bascially a variation of Bier de Garde.
Here is the details on Bier de Garde with the reference to Bier de Mars,

Beers,
Doc



> 16D. Bire de Garde
> 
> Aroma: Prominent malty sweetness, often with a complex, light to moderate toasty character. Low to moderate esters. Little to no hop aroma (may be a bit spicy). Commercial versions will often have a musty, woodsy, cellar-like character that is difficult to achieve in homebrew. Paler versions will still be malty but will lack richer, deeper aromatics and may have a bit more hops. No diacetyl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barramundi (24/5/07)

heres a kilkenny type clone i knocked up a while back , partial mash , not bad but i cant get the carb right in the keg

pic also shows the engravings on the stein quite nicely, hops one side and barley the other ...

(color isnt that dark either more coppery not blackish like the pic shows)


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/5/07)

Smoked Robust Porter kegged yesterday and carbed lightly, very creamy.




Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (25/5/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Smoked Robust Porter kegged yesterday and carbed lightly, very creamy.
> 
> View attachment 12771
> 
> ...




That looks wonderful Andrew,just the thing for a cool Kin Kin night.

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/5/07)

Batz said:


> That looks wonderful Andrew,just the thing for a cool Kin Kin night.
> 
> Batz



Cheers Jeff, a bit of a mongrel compared to your smoked porter but tasty none the less, and a bit sweeter too.
Are you still after one of those old barrels for a urinal? If so let me know.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider (25/5/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Smoked Robust Porter kegged yesterday and carbed lightly, very creamy.
> 
> View attachment 12771
> 
> ...



Are they your choice in curtains?  

InCider.


----------



## TidalPete (25/5/07)

Batz said:


> That looks wonderful Andrew,just the thing for a cool Kin Kin night.
> 
> Batz



And a Wurtulla winter. :super: 

Cheers to you & yours Andrew.

:beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/5/07)

InCider said:


> Are they your choice in curtains?
> 
> InCider.



:lol: Sadly I have no choice in the interior decorating of our house, every time Lisa goes shopping I cringe at the thought of what else I will have to hang up :blink: .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Duff (26/5/07)

Well it's after 12pm and the Continuous Call Team are on the radio, time for a beer :beerbang: 

Vienna Lager, brewed with S-189 awesome yeast :super: 

Cheers.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/5/07)

Duff, that truly is a beautiful looking beer, is the recipe posted anywhere? I am quite partial to a Vienna.
Did you filter that?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Duff (26/5/07)

Hi Andrew,

Yes I cheat and filter  PM me your address and I'll post a bottle up.

Cheers.

-----

07-15 Vienna Lager II

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.50
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.48
Anticipated SRM: 6.3
Anticipated IBU: 27.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.6 6.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 4
23.5 2.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
5.9 0.50 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.00 20.5 60 min.
50.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.00 6.9 20 min.


Yeast
-----

S-189 Swiss Lager


----------



## frogman (26/5/07)

K+K APA kegged Tuesday.
In newly aquired Heineken glass.
Got a set of six.
Now I understand why SHMBO needs such a big handbag.

FROGMAN


----------



## Ross (26/5/07)

Duff said:


> Well it's after 12pm and the Continuous Call Team are on the radio, time for a beer :beerbang:
> 
> Vienna Lager, brewed with S-189 awesome yeast :super:
> 
> ...



Duff that looks awesome :super: 
Glad you liked the S-189. I'm a huge fan of this yeast, leaves the other dried lagers in it's wake IMO...

cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (26/5/07)

Ross said:


> Duff that looks awesome :super:
> Glad you liked the S-189. I'm a huge fan of this yeast, leaves the other dried lagers in it's wake IMO...
> 
> cheers Ross



Ross,

That was only 1 pack sprinkled on top, 10 days from 1.050 to 1.008 at 12C. Dumped a Maibock on top of the cake.

Cheers.

Edit: Add temp...


----------



## TidalPete (26/5/07)

A bit of a letdown after Duff's magnificent effort :super: but this is my latest ESB, non-filtered but polyclared & only 4 weeks out of the fermenter & naturally carbonated. My best ESB effort yet I like to think although some would call it green hey Rossco?  

:beer:


----------



## redmond (26/5/07)

Here is my latest bitter. It isn't actually as dark as the photo shows.


----------



## bugwan (27/5/07)

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 12801
> 
> A bit of a letdown after Duff's magnificent effort :super: but this is my latest ESB, non-filtered but polyclared & only 4 weeks out of the fermenter & naturally carbonated. My best ESB effort yet I like to think although some would call it green hey Rossco?
> 
> :beer:



I'm worried about the balance on that rock Pete! Get that beer in your belly before it's too late...


----------



## Jye (27/5/07)

*Cherry Wheat*

This was an experimental batch for me, 4.5L of simple american wheat with 700g of cherries added. The addition of the cherries an liquid took the FG from 1.012 to 1.006 and up to 6%, but I this has made it very digestible as the Belgians would say. Next time I will be make a whole keg and upping the cherries, the 700g has given it a great colour and slight flavour but I have a feeling this could end up being a pantie dropper (or insert any other phrase from Bindi  )

PS - The beer is a touch flat so I cheated and used a pocket sparkler to give it a great looking head.


----------



## TidalPete (27/5/07)

bugwan said:


> I'm worried about the balance on that rock Pete! Get that beer in your belly before it's too late...



Long done & dusted bugwan.  From rock to throat in under 2 seconds.

Jye,
Where did you get cherries at this time of the year? They've got to be tinned?? Are you saving a couple of bottles for the swap? Wouldn't mind a taste.

:beer:


----------



## Jye (27/5/07)

TidalPete said:


> Jye,
> Where did you get cherries at this time of the year? They've got to be tinned?? Are you saving a couple of bottles for the swap? Wouldn't mind a taste.
> 
> :beer:



Would have been nice if they were fresh, I used Morello cherries from the supermarket.

I may be able to save a bottle


----------



## ale_snail (27/5/07)

well today i opened the first bottle of my brew its been in the bottle for 2 weeks now. Its a K + K Coopers Pale Ale, 

when i opened it i frothed heaps and gave loads of head sorry i couldnt get a pic of it

well the taste is similar to a Coopers PA with that hint of bitterness and as time goes by i think it will taste even better..

complete with my planet hollywood glass

http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s5000533to0.jpg


please tell me what your think


----------



## Prawned (28/5/07)

First beer in the Tap-a-Draft system.. It was a traditional bitter fresh wort. The bottles of it are quite flat (think i forgot to put the carb drops in lol) But still taste pretty goood. Took me 4 glasses of froth to get the first glass of beer out, but now its working great! and im planning to go and buy atleast 12 TAD bottles. 






Next thing i need is a new camera :S


----------



## KHB (28/5/07)

this is a k+k coopers indian pale ale my third batch its 4 months old and keeps getting better.


----------



## ale_snail (29/5/07)

i just drank these with the help of a mate..

sorry i couldnt get a piccie of it in a glass.. i must say they are the best beer i have ever tasted..

they say on the bottle.. fruity and floral and they dont lie.. it tastes like summer, like flowers and the aromas coming off it are so nice.. smooth and crisp.. beautiful beer..
if you get the chance to try one please do ppl





and this is the one i was tryin to post the other day



this one is my Pale Ale


----------



## Barramundi (30/5/07)

is image shack normally dead slow when bringin up a picture


----------



## Lukes (31/5/07)

Just blew the keg last night :angry: The last of my *B Saaz Weibier*.
Recipe loosely based on *this one* using the German malts and the NZ Flowers from Ross. I also almost froze the keg for 3 days so it has flaked out a bit for a wheat.
Next one is in the fermenter below the glass and I used NZ Pacific Hall Flowers.

- Luke


----------



## winkle (31/5/07)

Lukes said:


> Just blew the keg last night :angry: The last of my *B Saaz Weibier*.
> Recipe loosely based on *this one* using the German malts and the NZ Flowers from Ross. I also almost froze the keg for 3 days so it has flaked out a bit for a wheat.
> Next one is in the fermenter below the glass and I used NZ Pacific Hall Flowers.
> 
> - Luke



Looks the goods must have tasted good if you're finished already  , I might have to give a B Saaz Weiss a go.


----------



## Barge (31/5/07)

Sorry bout the focus, fellas.

This is an 80/- ale. No crystal, but nice an roasty with roasted barley


----------



## tangent (31/5/07)

Steam Beer


----------



## razz (31/5/07)

Lukes said:


> Just blew the keg last night :angry: The last of my *B Saaz Weibier*.
> Recipe loosely based on *this one* using the German malts and the NZ Flowers from Ross. I also almost froze the keg for 3 days so it has flaked out a bit for a wheat.
> Next one is in the fermenter below the glass and I used NZ Pacific Hall Flowers.
> 
> - Luke


Evening Lukes. The weyermann recipe looks great, I don't know about blowing a keg though :lol:


----------



## matti (31/5/07)

First attempt of pic.
Taste like a big cherry, young toohey old. Need another 3-4 week before sampling.
4 weeks in bottle at this pic and a wee bit flat
matti
ps sorry about the angle


----------



## Hutch (31/5/07)

Timothy Taylor Landlord Ale.
Box just arrived from megabeer.com.
Bloody marvelous!!!


----------



## Ross (2/6/07)

My first Dopplebock Mmmmm...





cheers Ross


----------



## oldbugman (3/6/07)

Pilsner made with only green bullet hops.


----------



## Doc (3/6/07)

Scored a new glass today.
Here is another dodgy shot with the new glass and my Bier de Mars.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Peter Wadey (3/6/07)

APA with Weyermann Vienna base (60%).
Hopped with Amarillo. 
Unfiltered.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## Peter Wadey (3/6/07)

Bramling Cross Bitter.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## eric8 (3/6/07)

Doc said:


> Scored a new glass today.
> Here is another dodgy shot with the new glass and my Bier de Mars.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc




Nice glass Doc, i don't mind those La Trappe beers, specially the triple.
Ohh nice looking beer to  
Eric


----------



## Peter Wadey (3/6/07)

And lastly a Dark Mild I mashed for James' christening.



He thought this looked alright too.





Fermented with Wyeast West Yorkshire VSS.
WE WANT TO SEE MORE OF THIS YEAST - WE LOVE IT!!!

Pete


----------



## TidalPete (3/6/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> And lastly a Dark Mild I mashed for James' christening.
> View attachment 12965
> 
> 
> ...



Great looking beers Pete & great tasting I'm sure.
What a lovely young bloke james is. :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## Peter Wadey (4/6/07)

Thanks TidalPete.
We think he's pretty gorgeous - but we're very biased.
I figured he should star in a pic since the beer was made for his day.

Beers have been drinking well for a while now and are almost gone.

Rgds,
Pete


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/6/07)

Hey Pete, those shots are bloody impressive. Any chance of the recipes going into the recipe section? :beerbang: 

This is a pic of my current Special Bitter, SSB (Styrian Special Bitter).






Warren -


----------



## Enerjex (6/6/07)

just looking at that makes me thirsty warren


----------



## kirem (6/6/07)

Ross said:


> My first Dopplebock Mmmmm...
> 
> View attachment 12927
> 
> ...



that looks great Ross. What is the recipe?


----------



## Duff (6/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Pete, those shots are bloody impressive. Any chance of the recipes going into the recipe section? :beerbang:



Warren,

Pete doesn't go through that much beer, hence the nice clarity  They just drop bright while in the keg in his nice big chest freezer...or maybe they are photos of his last couple of pours  

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (6/6/07)

kirem said:


> that looks great Ross. What is the recipe?



Hi Kirem,

Recipe here - Having never drunk a commercial dopplebock I can't tell you how it rates other than it tasted bloody nice the day it was kegged. I know they should be long term lagered, but this has little chance of making it  

Carbrook Dopplebock 
Doppelbock 
Type: All Grain
Date: 8/05/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Boil Size: 38.41 L 
Boil Time: 120 min 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 58.1 % 
3.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 34.9 % 
0.40 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 4.7 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 2.3 % 
27.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (60 min) Hops 26.5 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Est Original Gravity: 1.080 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.080 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.021 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.023 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.8 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.5 % 
Bitterness: 26.5 IBU Calories: 781 cal/l 
Est Color: 36.7 EBC 

cheers Ross


----------



## kirem (6/6/07)

Thanks Ross,

I really like the look of that yellowish head and ruby red body - Very nice looking beer.


----------



## Ross (6/6/07)

Very similar to the Irish Red I'm drinking tonight.

The head is whiter than it appears - Must be the flourescent globes...
The lower angle shows the lovely red colour much better.




cheers Ross

Edit: 2nd pic


----------



## TidalPete (6/6/07)

Ross said:


> Very similar to the Irish Red I'm drinking tonight.
> 
> The head is whiter than it appears - Must be the flourescent globes...
> The lower angle shows the lovely red colour much better.
> ...



That Irish Red was impressive Ross. As was your (Imperial) Stoutie. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## KoNG (6/6/07)

Help, not much left in my glass but a sip and a little lacing....  
it was a 3% AAA


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/6/07)

KoNG said:


> and a little lacing....



:lol: KoNG drool.  

Warren -


----------



## ozpowell (7/6/07)

Duff said:


> .... Dumped a Maibock on top of the cake.



Hey Duff,

<possible_stupid_question>
Could you please elaborate on what the above means?
</possible_stupid_question>

Are you saying that you preserved the yeast cake in the fermenter and immediately added a Maibock wort after racking the Vienna?

Thanks,
Michael.


----------



## KoNG (7/6/07)

yep...i'd say thats what he means. I do that fairly often too! its great for when you want to ferment a bigger beer next... plenty of yeasties to get your wort started.


----------



## tangent (7/6/07)

and fermentation starts in about 2 seconds 
gotta love that


----------



## ozpowell (7/6/07)

tangent said:


> and fermentation starts in about 2 seconds
> gotta love that



What a great idea! Thanks for the tip guys!

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Jye (7/6/07)

Michael, make sure you have a way of cooling the fermenter because as tangent said it takes off and will generate a lot of heat raising the temp.


----------



## ozpowell (7/6/07)

Golden Ale - only 5 weeks old and drinking beautifully

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## kook (7/6/07)

voota said:


> A very nice Swedish micro when I was in Stockholm a couple of weeks ago...



Lucky Bastard!! :lol:

I've tried the original in the past, but would love to see if the Kaggen could improve on it.

Out of curiosity, how much did it set you back in AUD?


----------



## Peter Wadey (7/6/07)

:lol: 

Tiz true, I am but a modest imbiber, compared to _some _ soaks I know.

Pete


----------



## ozpowell (7/6/07)

ozpowell said:


> View attachment 13041
> 
> 
> Golden Ale - only 5 weeks old and drinking beautifully
> ...



Recipe as requested by Bear09:


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Michael's Golden Ale
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 30.50 L 
Boil Size: 34.16 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 5.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 23.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 65.6 % 
1.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 24.6 % 
0.60 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 9.8 % 
35.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (60 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
35.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (30 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
28.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (Dry Hop 3 Days) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 6.10 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.92 L of water at 75.3 C 65.6 C 60 min 


Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Ross (7/6/07)

Just gone 5pm so poured my recently kegged CAP (30% maize), Mmmmm....




cheers Ross


----------



## tangent (7/6/07)

so that's why you were out of Maize Ross? 
looks great!


----------



## Ross (7/6/07)

tangent said:


> so that's why you were out of Maize Ross?
> looks great!



Yep, the last was used on this, sorry h34r: 
New stock here on Tuesday though  

cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/6/07)

Very Nice Ross, after seeing all these pictures of crystal clear beers and Tasting Duffs awesome Vienna I am sorely tempted to purchase a filter kit off you, but I am still wavering because I think it will be more cleaning, and I hate cleaning. We'll see  .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Paleman (7/6/07)

Mods, can we have this thread as a sticky ?.......i love it.


----------



## Ross (7/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Very Nice Ross, after seeing all these pictures of crystal clear beers and Tasting Duffs awesome Vienna I am sorely tempted to purchase a filter kit off you, but I am still wavering because I think it will be more cleaning, and I hate cleaning. We'll see  .
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Duffs beer tasted as good as it looked then Andrew? 

I'm really enjoying lagers at the moment, which is something I thought I'd never say. Not sure what I'm finally doing right, but everyone I've made of late is turning out awesome  ...

cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/6/07)

Ross said:


> Duffs beer tasted as good as it looked then Andrew?
> 
> I'm really enjoying lagers at the moment, which is something I thought I'd never say. Not sure what I'm finally doing right, but everyone I've made of late is turning out awesome  ...
> 
> cheers Ross



Yes Ross, and his APA was superb :beerbang: ,nice to see an APA that wasn't over flavored and aroma'd very true to style.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Jye (7/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Yes Ross, and his APA was superb :beerbang: ,nice to see an APA that wasn't over flavored and aroma'd very true to style.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Andrew if your talking about Duffs hopburst then either you have become desensitized to hops or Duff did something wrong :lol:


----------



## Duff (7/6/07)

Jye said:


> Andrew if your talking about Duffs hopburst then either you have become desensitized to hops or Duff did something wrong :lol:



Maybe you have better utilisation than I do Jye :lol: 

Andrew, the filter is real easy to keep clean. After I filter a beer, I fill the canister with napisan and hot water and soak until I use again next. Maybe I shouldn't leave inthe liquid, but I have had no problems so far.

Cheers.


----------



## seppers (7/6/07)

american lager im drinking now . just to throw in the mix .


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/6/07)

Jye said:


> Andrew if your talking about Duffs hopburst then either you have become desensitized to hops or Duff did something wrong :lol:



I don't think so Jye, I found it to be a very clean beer with nice hop flavor and aroma, not cloying like some of the heavily hop flavored beers are. Maybe you should send up one of yours and I will gladly give it an honest appraisal and comparison  :lol: . Free Beer YAY  

That looks good to Seppers, and I love the glass.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Juddy (7/6/07)

An early taste of October! All German Malt Oktoberfest with Tettnang and saaz! Beautiful!!!


----------



## NickB (8/6/07)

APA - Damn nicest beer I've brewd. Crappiest picture ever!

Darker than I'd have liked, but just don't look, drink instead!



View attachment 13064


----------



## oldbugman (8/6/07)

Weizenbock 8.1%


----------



## winkle (8/6/07)

NickB said:


> APA - Damn nicest beer I've brewd. Crappiest picture ever!
> 
> Darker than I'd have liked, but just don't look, drink instead!
> View attachment 13064



It's the glasses fault - blame the glass!


----------



## Tony (8/6/07)

I think i have posted a pic of it before but here is my Kolsch, Its getting low in the keg and is a bloody nice beer. It has a crisp lager character to it with a slight tartness on the tip of your tongue. Very refreshing.

I had to take a couple of pics and post them cause it looks tops. the writing on the glass is on the other side 

cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/6/07)

Tony said:


> I think i have posted a pic of it before but here is my Kolsch, Its getting low in the keg and is a bloody nice beer. It has a crisp lager character to it with a slight tartness on the tip of your tongue. Very refreshing.
> 
> I had to take a couple of pics and post them cause it looks tops. the writing on the glass is on the other side
> 
> cheers



Beautiful Tony, do you filter ??

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Tony (8/6/07)

yeah 

It helps a lot.

I got sick of the beer clearing up for the last 3 schooners in the keg.

now its just the first few with a bit of chill haze and the rest are clear.

cheers

Oh....... i will put the recipe on the recipe page.


----------



## Paleman (8/6/07)

Apologies for the pic quality.

The beer made up for it :beerbang: 

Rich Irish Stout. Very creamy and tasty.


----------



## Jye (8/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Beautiful Tony, do you filter ??
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Give in Andrew :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (9/6/07)

OldBugman said:


> Weizenbock 8.1%




After us trying to drink the George IV dry of their Bock, I feel a Bock funk coming on and that looks great, how's about a recipe OldBugman?


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/6/07)

Jye said:


> Give in Andrew :lol:



Almost..... 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## reVoxAHB (9/6/07)

What's in the _jar_?





Devo's APA Hop Fantastic!





I'm like the kid in the old milk commercials grinning ear to ear with white mustache. Only mine's green  

Cheers Devo!

reVox


----------



## blackbock (9/6/07)

Revox, is that your regular 'glass'? Very functional. I like your style.


----------



## devo (9/6/07)

Finally tapped my AG Dusseldorf Alt after 10 days in primary, another 10 in secondary and 3 and a half weeks cold conditioning in a keg. I got the instant grin factor as well as Mrs devo's approval.  

pic itself dosn't really do it any justice.


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/6/07)

:super: Looks noice Devo. 

Lotsa Munich goodness? 

Warren -


----------



## oldbugman (9/6/07)

Screwtop said:


> After us trying to drink the George IV dry of their Bock, I feel a Bock funk coming on and that looks great, how's about a recipe OldBugman?



Screwtop,

Not wanting to fill this page with recipe heres the link to whats brewing

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry200544


----------



## devo (9/6/07)

oooo yeah, just the right amount of sourness as well.(if that's how u should describe german ales)


----------



## frogman (9/6/07)

Tocan Coopers lager/dark ale. Water bottle experiement. Both kits brewed seperatly then mixed into keg. 
No added sugars. Not too bad.

FROGMAN


----------



## reVoxAHB (9/6/07)

blackbock said:


> Revox, is that your regular 'glass'? Very functional. I like your style.


i'd be lying if i said otherwise . and for the record i'm a beer glass whore too, if that's such a thing.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/6/07)

Here is a Mai Bock that was brewed back on Rememberance Day last year.
I lagered it for over 6 months and my patience has been rewarded IMHO  !

C&B
TDA


----------



## KoNG (10/6/07)

reVox said:


>



sweet reVox... i just made that pic my desktop wallpaper..! i like it.. (hope you dont mind.?)
(i actually only wanted the photo on the left, but they are merged)

Beers
KoNG


----------



## reVoxAHB (10/6/07)

KoNG said:


> sweet reVox... i just made that pic my desktop wallpaper..! i like it.. (hope you dont mind.?)
> (i actually only wanted the photo on the left, but they are merged)
> 
> Beers
> KoNG



awww man, that's beautiful. made my night. here's just the photo on the left.


----------



## KoNG (10/6/07)

:lol: glad i made someones night......
the missus went to bed an hour ago.


----------



## ale_snail (10/6/07)

KoNG said:


> :lol: glad i made someones night......
> the missus went to bed and hour ago.



toooo much information


----------



## Weizguy (10/6/07)

KoNG said:


> :lol: glad i made someones night......
> the missus went to bed and hour ago.


Don't you wake her up when you go to bed?... Even if it's just for a stir? Sh!t, maybe that's why my Dragon is always cranky.

Drinking Murray's Anniversary Ale @ 10 % tonite. Creamy head ...yeah. Only way to drink a barleywine: In a pint glass, and listening to bottles fall over under the house due to the moving flood-water.

(Aside: Dragon has left town for higher ground and will be back on the morrow)




Seth


----------



## KoNG (11/6/07)

Nice one Seth Monster...!
i spotted an anniversary ale at the bottlo the other day, but wasnt willing to part $30. How did you find it..? looks meaty.

ps. i think i'll let thy dragon sleep tonight, makes for a happier public holiday.


----------



## jupiter (11/6/07)

(language warning)
inside the beer glass video


----------



## bconnery (11/6/07)

Belgian Golden Ale in a boot...


----------



## kirem (11/6/07)

jupiter said:


> (language warning)
> inside the beer glass video



WHY???


----------



## tangent (11/6/07)

i hope that was carlton draught


----------



## Thommo (11/6/07)

American Amber.

Brewed the day after the BBD at Duff's when we realised we had all the spare equipment people had left and it was screaming out to be used.

Mates came around last night and emptied the keg. Good excuse to brew another one.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Tony (11/6/07)

Here is my Smokin GT

Its a light coloured rauchbier devised by thomas from grumpys years ago on the old grumpys forum.

there are a few of us that were around back then and some won awards with the recipe.

I have made it a few times now and love it.

This time i used Weyermann rauchmalz and to be honest i dont like it as much as the old Hoephner rauchmalz.

Does anyone know if the hoephner rauch is still available in oz ?

cheers and here are pics.

one of the Smokin GT (1st schooner from the keg @ 4 deg c) and one comparing colour with the last of the kolsch.

cheers


----------



## Peter Wadey (12/6/07)

Resist Andrew, resist...

Tony wrote:
"Does anyone know if the hoephner rauch is still available in oz ?"

She's probably a bit stale if they do Tony.

Back to pics....

One of the family, hearing I was into homebrewing and not knowing any better, bought me a Cooper's Lager kit for my 40th last year. I think the last time I brewed one of these was 20yrs ago. Anyway for the heck of it I did a No Sparge mini-mash of some Vienna and Carapils. Used some NZ Hallertau for aroma.




For all the effort I would have been better mashing the whole thing

Peter


----------



## newguy (12/6/07)

Ross' Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale recipe, changed slightly with the addition of 10% caramel 60 malt. I won a silver medal with this beer in the English Pale Ale category. I won the glass too. It's hand blown crystal and is shaped to fit your hand, if you're a righty. If you're a lefty, you're SOL.


----------



## reVoxAHB (12/6/07)

newguy said:


> View attachment 13160
> View attachment 13161
> 
> Ross' Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale recipe, changed slightly with the addition of 10% caramel 60 malt. I won a silver medal with this beer in the English Pale Ale category. I won the glass too. It's hand blown crystal and is shaped to fit your hand, if you're a righty. If you're a lefty, you're SOL.



That glass is sweet! Nice looking beer  Congrats on the medal, too!


----------



## ale_snail (12/6/07)

aw that sucks im a lefty


----------



## winkle (12/6/07)

For Incider
View attachment 13173

How to make a bad brew-day even worse.
Oh, the horror... h34r:


----------



## razz (12/6/07)

winkle said:


> For Incider
> View attachment 13173
> 
> How to make a bad brew-day even worse.
> Oh, the horror... h34r:


I respectfully submit that the moderators remove winkles photo as bad taste and I find it is not the least bit funny.


----------



## winkle (12/6/07)

razz said:


> I respectfully submit that the moderators remove winkles photo as bad taste and I find it is not the least bit funny.



Sorry for my huge breach of common decency, razz.
Photo of my current hefe-weizen which is drinking a bit too well (out of season I know)
to try and make up for it.  
View attachment 13175


----------



## razz (12/6/07)

winkle said:


> Sorry for my huge breach of common decency, razz.
> Photo of my current hefe-weizen which is drinking a bit too well (out of season I know)
> to try and make up for it.
> View attachment 13175


 :super:


----------



## boingk (12/6/07)

This has got me very tempted to pour a Becks that was my fourth brew and several months old now. All malt, Hallertau 12g @ 10 minutes, neglected the dry hopping.

Fantastic beer...dammit.

At the moment I'm staring at a flat-ish looking Oak Ale which I'm giving a bit of a road test. And yeah, although the taste is not bad at all - different to what I usually drink as well - the head and carbonation are atrocious.Maybe a few more weeks will do the trick... B)


----------



## mckenry (13/6/07)

[This is my Little Creatures Pale Ale clone. As the bar mat says - Brilliant.  It was not intended - didnt notice until I downloaded the pic. I swear !


----------



## Screwtop (13/6/07)

newguy said:


> View attachment 13160
> View attachment 13161
> 
> Ross' Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale recipe, changed slightly with the addition of 10% caramel 60 malt. I won a silver medal with this beer in the English Pale Ale category. I won the glass too. It's hand blown crystal and is shaped to fit your hand, if you're a righty. If you're a lefty, you're SOL.




Ross would be chuffed!!!

Must have burnt like buggery hand blowing that glass into the shape of his hand :lol:


----------



## kirem (14/6/07)

View attachment 13202


One of the guys at work gave me this and the wheat beer.

Wheat beer was a bit thin and soapy. I didn't like it, tipped it out.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/6/07)

Yep, gotta agree with you kirem... Found the wheat exactly the same. 

If you think that's bad the Golden Ale only gets worse. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## bugwan (14/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Yep, gotta agree with you kirem... Found the wheat exactly the same.
> 
> If you think that's bad the Golden Ale only gets worse. <_<
> 
> Warren -



I've been disappointed with Red Hill - not just the beers, but the attitude down there. I went down for a visit a while back and the guy behind the bar didn't seem the slightest bit interested in the beers we were tasting. No eye contact, sighing, bored with his job. We all have our bad days, but I've heard similar from others.

I go to Holgate or Mountain Goat to speak to enthusiastic, energetic brewers!


----------



## Phrak (15/6/07)

Here's the "fruits" on my long-ago labour for a Cherry blonde:




Brewed at the end of January, secondaried then lagered with 4kg of fresh cherries until last weekend.
I've got a cold at the moment, so my taste is all whacked out 
Tim


----------



## Doc (15/6/07)

kirem said:


> View attachment 13202
> 
> 
> One of the guys at work gave me this and the wheat beer.
> ...



That is the ale I had a couple of weekends back that inspired me to brew last weekends Wee Heavy. I enjoyed the Red Hill Scotch Ale, but sounds like I won't need to seek out the wheat.

Doc


----------



## devo (15/6/07)

I don't mind the redhill pale ale which uses a german/kolsch yeast.


----------



## Jye (15/6/07)

House APA after 3 days carbing with gelatine, pouring clear by the 3rd glass and the aroma is amazing.


----------



## Ross (15/6/07)

Jye said:


> House APA after 3 days carbing with gelatine, pouring clear by the 3rd glass and the aroma is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 13213



Looks great Jye :super: Make sure you bring some next Thursday.

cheers Ross


----------



## MVZOOM (15/6/07)

Phrak said:


> Here's the "fruits" on my long-ago labour for a Cherry blonde:
> View attachment 13205
> View attachment 13207
> 
> ...



I have tasted this and if I may act on behalf of Tim's nose and olfactory glands - it's pretty good. A cherry hit at the start - ie.. aroma on roof of mouth, then a very slight sourness through the body of the beer.

Interesting taste, maybe not something for everyone, but well executed.

Cheers - mike


----------



## Jye (15/6/07)

Ross said:


> Looks great Jye :super: Make sure you bring some next Thursday.
> 
> cheers Ross



Just so you dont turn up early... Thursday week


----------



## z00m (15/6/07)

My Black Rock Bock


----------



## Batz (15/6/07)

My Sierra Nevada clone,not as 'in your face' as some of my APA"s,but a very nice brew indeed

Batz


----------



## Jye (15/6/07)

American Rye... Mmmmm 30% rye


----------



## milpod (15/6/07)

Hows the Black Rock Bock,Zoom?


----------



## Ross (15/6/07)

Jye said:


> Just so you dont turn up early... Thursday week



Thanks for that Jye, yes I'd have been there a week early  

cheers Ross


----------



## z00m (15/6/07)

Jye said:


> American Rye... Mmmmm 30% rye
> 
> View attachment 13215


Just finished the last jug and wish I had another 3 kegs of it. For a kit its as well balanced and flavoursome as one could wish for. Racked once with brew booster.
Def included on my favourites list.


----------



## Jye (15/6/07)

z00m said:


> Just finished the last jug and wish I had another 3 kegs of it. For a kit its as well balanced and flavoursome as one could wish for. Racked once with brew booster.
> Def included on my favourites list.



Hey z00m, what kit can you get with rye? its great to know that they are out there :beerbang:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/6/07)

Alaskan Winter Ale, 6.4% brewed with spruce tips.

Amazing flavours of marzipan, cherry and malt to my taste buds. The spruce i assume is giving me these sweet flavours. Great drop.

Sorry about the photo quality.

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/6/07)

What an interesting looking/sounding drop TDA... So it delivered all it promised?  

Warren -


----------



## wraith (16/6/07)

English Brown Ale


----------



## bconnery (16/6/07)

Another taste of the first AG, Maiden Voyage IPA. Lovely bite of First Gold and Bramling Cross hops.

Screen on the camera is busted though so had to guess about the distance to take the photo...


----------



## Jye (17/6/07)

Here is a Saison I brewed back in October. I wasnt a massive fan of it in the keg so bottled it up and try one every couple of months. 

And the head just lasts forever


----------



## bconnery (17/6/07)

Hows it tasting now Jye? Glad to see you took the advice given that night at the Carbrook Brewery- except for the part about giving the bottles to me that is...


----------



## Jye (17/6/07)

It has not mellowed at all and takes me about half a glass before I start to enjoy it. Ill bring a bottle along to BABBs if I remember.


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/6/07)

My Budvar Pilsner, Saaz all the way. Used the Swiss lager yeast, S-189 nice clean beer and very clear, sorry about the condensation on the glass. 




Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (18/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> My Budvar Pilsner, Saaz all the way. Used the Swiss lager yeast, S-189 nice clean beer and very clear, sorry about the condensation on the glass.
> View attachment 13258
> View attachment 13259
> 
> ...




Very nice Andrew,I was thinking of something similar this week,like to email your recipe?

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/6/07)

Batz said:


> Very nice Andrew,I was thinking of something similar this week,like to email your recipe?
> 
> Batz



Email sent, and the recipe is here too. Budvar

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider (18/6/07)

winkle said:


> For Incider
> View attachment 13173
> 
> How to make a bad brew-day even worse.
> Oh, the horror... h34r:


It shits on Pilsner Urquell... (fire extinguisher beer)


----------



## TidalPete (18/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> the recipe is here too. Budvar
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



That's not the one I just copied & pasted! :lol: Cheers Andrew.

:beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/6/07)

Pete, your quicker than me mate, I was sitting here alternating between my Budvar and my Aussie ale and just happened to be drinking an Aussie ale when I posted the link :blink: and of course I posted the Aussie ale, I'm getting old and senile as well.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## wraith (18/6/07)

Bohemian Pilsener


----------



## Millet Man (18/6/07)

A bloody nice brown ale that is shrinking rapidly!!!




Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> What an interesting looking/sounding drop TDA... So it delivered all it promised?
> 
> Warren -



Sorry I missed this, delivered in SPADES Warren. An absolute cracker :beerbang: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## Brewer_010 (19/6/07)

Southern Cross bitter, my extract ale using southern cross all the way through, with super alpha at flame out. Nice maltiness, slightly spicy, faintly fruity )lemon( - going down very well considering I've just had my final exam this arvo and no work tomorrow :chug:


----------



## Tony (20/6/07)

i know i posted pics of the smokin GT already but i poured this 1 liter stein (cause im sick of walking downstaits for a beer) and it looked so good.

cheers


----------



## Thunderlips (20/6/07)

Jye said:


> Hey z00m, what kit can you get with rye? its great to know that they are out there :beerbang:


It looks like z00m is new and hasn't worked things out yet 
I reckon he was replying to milpod's question of "Hows the Black Rock Bock?"
It's been years since I've brewed a Black Rock kit. Not sure if I'm game.


----------



## yardy (21/6/07)

APA






Cheers

Yard


----------



## yardy (21/6/07)

All gone now but this was my first Partial Wheat.






Cheers

Yard


----------



## Peter Wadey (22/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> My Budvar Pilsner, Saaz all the way. Used the Swiss lager yeast, S-189 nice clean beer and very clear, sorry about the condensation on the glass.
> View attachment 13258
> View attachment 13259
> 
> ...



Hi Andrew,
Nice looking beer.

What do you think of the S-189? Haven't used it yet.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## Peter Wadey (22/6/07)

Tony said:


> i know i posted pics of the smokin GT already but i poured this 1 liter stein (cause im sick of walking downstaits for a beer) and it looked so good.
> 
> cheers



Ha ha Tony, I have the same problem, but I get around it with a cheap 2 pint glass jug instead. 

That's a very pretty beer.
The Kolsch pic you posted a while back was very inviting too.
I for one don't mind repeat pics when they look that good.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/6/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> Hi Andrew,
> Nice looking beer.
> 
> What do you think of the S-189? Haven't used it yet.
> ...



Hi Peter,
I was very happy with the s-189 yeast, attenuates well and drops very clear to, leaves a nice malt background in the beer. I will use this yeast again.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Peter Wadey (22/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hi Peter,
> I was very happy with the s-189 yeast, attenuates well and drops very clear to, leaves a nice malt background in the beer. I will use this yeast again.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Ok ta.PM sent.

Peter


----------



## boingk (22/6/07)

Boingk's Best Lager: 







[PS: Sorry for the slanty ledge, its the only static spot with sun haha. Also for the horrendous glass ]


----------



## DarkFaerytale (22/6/07)

*whistles*

you could sell that photo to tooheys boingk, all it needs is a drop of water running down the side of the glass

-Phill


----------



## Adamt (22/6/07)

Sorry, doesn't look nearly as tongue-numbingly cold enough as Tooheys Supercold is... but I'm sure it tastes a lot better though


----------



## bindi (23/6/07)

A APA and a Trappist taken on a very dull grey sky day.

Edit: The APA is not red [as in the photo] but a gold colour, the Trappist about right, both as clear as and no sun to show them off.


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/6/07)

bindi said:


> A APA and a Trappist taken on a very dull grey sky day.
> 
> Edit: The APA is not red [as in the photo] but a gold colour, the Trappist about right, both as clear as and no sun to show them off.



They still look great bindi, how is the Trappist taste wise, any chance of a recipe?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/6/07)

Finally have a new digital camera so here is a pic of my Aussie Ale, Tastes great after a hard days work.



Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bindi (23/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> They still look great bindi, how is the Trappist taste wise, any chance of a recipe?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




Sure Andrew, and it tastes great, but took months in CC to be very good, I say again, very good, as opposed to good.
only good [IMHO] as a new beer, brew it if you have the fridge space and I have $h!t loads and the kegs and time also, also hide the power bill from the minister for War and Money.


----------



## Batz (23/6/07)

bindi said:


> A APA and a Trappist taken on a very dull grey sky day.
> 
> Edit: The APA is not red [as in the photo] but a gold colour, the Trappist about right, both as clear as and no sun to show them off.




That does look good bindi,I would not mind the recipe as well  

Batz


----------



## sluggerdog (23/6/07)

100% Saaz B German Pilsner/Dortmunder 


Just to confirm things, I do not filter, gelatine brings all my brews out like this.. :beer:


----------



## bugwan (23/6/07)

sluggerdog said:


> 100% Saaz B German Pilsner/Dortmunder
> Just to confirm things, I do not filter, gelatine brings all my brews out like this.. :beer:



Nice one Slugger, how long did you lager for??


----------



## sluggerdog (23/6/07)

bugwan said:


> Nice one Slugger, how long did you lager for??



It's been sitting now for a few months but usually only 1-2 weeks to come up clear with the gelatine. Sometimes I only do 1 week between fermenter and keg.


----------



## Thunderlips (23/6/07)

Slugger, I remember going over this in the past but can you remind me of your gelatine technique please?
How much do you use, what brand, when do you add it, do you add when the beer is in secondary and cold etc...
Somedays I just couldn't be bothered filtering.

Thanks.


----------



## sluggerdog (23/6/07)

Thunderlips said:


> Slugger, I remember going over this in the past but can you remind me of your gelatine technique please?
> How much do you use, what brand, when do you add it, do you add when the beer is in secondary and cold etc...
> Somedays I just couldn't be bothered filtering.
> 
> Thanks.



Yep, I don't see the need to ever filter.

2 teaspoons into a cup of hot water, stir until disolved. pour into cube, leave a CC temps for 1 week, then rack to keg, done.... clear beer.


----------



## boingk (23/6/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> *whistles*
> 
> you could sell that photo to tooheys boingk, all it needs is a drop of water running down the side of the glass
> 
> -Phill


Cheers! One of my mates actually said something along those lines when I took it. The full thing is now my desktop background. Loving it  



Adamt said:


> Sorry, doesn't look nearly as tongue-numbingly cold enough as Tooheys Supercold is... but I'm sure it tastes a lot better though



Yeah, Supercold really is super cold! I find I've got to have something to sit the glass on between sips as it makes my fingers numb... 

And yes - the glass in the pic tasted a lot better than Supercold. After I'd finished it a few mates came around and we all went down to have a stuff-around game of lawn bowls [yes, lawn bowls] over a few beers. I couldn't wait to come back home and drink something decent - the place had a choice of XXXX Gold, Tooheys Extra Dry, New, Supercold, VB. I went the Supercold so the 'flavours' would be subdued, haha.


----------



## Jye (23/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Finally have a new digital camera so here is a pic of my Aussie Ale, Tastes great after a hard days work.
> View attachment 13333
> 
> 
> ...



The head on your beers always look so creamy :beerbang: any tips your not telling us about?


----------



## roger mellie (23/6/07)

Ross's Spalt Alt Bier - which unlike Ross's original that I based the recipe on (which as I recall was sampling damn fine on day 1) - took 4 weeks of cc to settle down - prior to that it wasnt flash - murky (despite filtering)

Had to post 2 shots - befoer and after - mighty impressed with my new glasses - check out the lacing (I was impressed anyway)

RM

(Oh yeah - GO THE ALL BLACKS!!!)


----------



## randyrob (23/6/07)

DC RYE IPA






hmm... i didn't realise how shite camera phone photos came up, won't do that again




unfortunately it was too late when i took this pic with a real camera :-(

Rob.

P.S. definately lives up to all the hype, my mouth is still watering :chug:


----------



## Thunderlips (23/6/07)

sluggerdog said:


> 2 teaspoons into a cup of hot water, stir until disolved. pour into cube, leave a CC temps for 1 week, then rack to keg, done.... clear beer.


Nice and easy. Thanks.


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/6/07)

Jye said:


> The head on your beers always look so creamy :beerbang: any tips your not telling us about?




Thanks Jye, in this particular beer around 200g of wheat malt, apart from that, nothing special. Straight infusion @66c and batch sparge. Oh and mash PH 5.4.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/6/07)

HUH Ordinary Bitter (OG 1.037). A slightly reworked version of KoNG's Hackney Bitter. Hopped with First Gold (taste a lot like Goldings) and dryhopped with Northdown plugs. Served in my oldfeller dimple pint. :lol: 

Thanks again to The Drunk Arab for the West Yorkshire yeast, great strain that finishes malty and floccs very clearly and may have usurped my beloved Ringwood. 

Thanks also to KoNG for the recipe ideas.

Added some oven roasted oats for this one. They've given a nice nutty taste in the background. Top drop and only 10 days grain to brain. :beerbang: 






Let the bitter roam free! B) 

Also cheers to T.D. and KoNG for some top notch samples of the style. 

Warren -


----------



## boingk (25/6/07)

Oh man - Sluggerdog, Roger Mellie, Randyrob, Warren...nice work! Its only 8:30 odd in the morning and you've got me wanting a beer!


----------



## bindi (25/6/07)

Out of focus LCPA clone.
Sorry about the XXXX "Our Beer" glass. <_<


----------



## KoNG (25/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> HUH Ordinary Bitter (OG 1.037). A slightly reworked version of KoNG's Hackney Bitter. Hopped with First Gold (taste a lot like Goldings) and dryhopped with Northdown plugs. Served in my oldfeller dimple pint. :lol:
> 
> Thanks again to The Drunk Arab for the West Yorkshire yeast, great strain that finishes malty and floccs very clearly and may have usurped my beloved Ringwood.
> 
> ...





Damn, that looks great Old (dimpley) fella...! the colour turned out spot on for my likings.
I think i should try roasting a little oats too, for this weekends hackney.
Might have to post 'that' photo of your saison as well. :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/6/07)

KoNG said:


> Damn, that looks great Old (dimpley) fella...! the colour turned out spot on for my likings.
> I think i should try roasting a little oats too, for this weekends hackney.
> Might have to post 'that' photo of your saison as well. :lol:



:lol: :lol: Never have I seen a face so long as that pic. 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (28/6/07)

Here's a lovely photo of my "Hackney Bitter" on holiday down in Mexico (Melbourne).
It went to visit Warren and funnily enough he served it up for himself in the style of glass i drink out of daily. Small world.


Travellin Hackney :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/6/07)

KoNG said:


> It went to visit Warren and funnily enough he served it up for himself in the style of glass i drink out of daily. Small world.
> Travellin Hackney :chug:



 You know what they say... Imitation be the sincerest form of flattery. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (28/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> You know what they say... Imitation be the sincerest form of flattery. :lol:
> 
> Warren -




Would have been a better picture if the Grass had been cut Wazza  

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/6/07)

therook said:


> Would have been a better picture if the Grass had been cut Wazza
> 
> Rook



No time Rook... Too busy skirtin' the issue brewing. B) 

Warren -


----------



## blackbock (30/6/07)

Vienna Lager for lunch..


----------



## Punter (30/6/07)

My first attempt at a Kolsch.
mmm,, this is one very nice beer :chug: 
Very easy to drink, will definitely be making this again very soon. :beerbang:


----------



## bindi (30/6/07)

Saison at 4.45pm
I just had to have a sip before I took the photo  looked [and tasted] so good.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/6/07)

Punter said:


> My first attempt at a Kolsch.
> mmm,, this is one very nice beer :chug:
> Very easy to drink, will definitely be making this again very soon. :beerbang:


looks a little dark. but maybe just the fence coming thru.Generally pale as ghost droppings.


----------



## yardy (30/6/07)

bindi said:


> Saison at 4.45pm
> I just had to have a sip before I took the photo  looked [and tasted] so good.



Geez that looks the guts bindi :chug: do you filter ?

any chance of the recipe ?

Cheers

Yard


----------



## Tony (30/6/07)

Punter said:


> My first attempt at a Kolsch.
> mmm,, this is one very nice beer :chug:
> Very easy to drink, will definitely be making this again very soon. :beerbang:



Now i would like to nominate this as the best looking beer and one of the best beer photos I have seen on this thread so far.

Bloody great looking beer.

congrats

do share the recipe  


PS..... i take it its been a while since youve played tenis ?

cheers


----------



## Screwtop (30/6/07)

Punter said:


> My first attempt at a Kolsch.
> mmm,, this is one very nice beer :chug:
> Very easy to drink, will definitely be making this again very soon. :beerbang:





Tony said:


> Now i would like to nominate this as the best looking beer and one of the best beer photos I have seen on this thread so far.
> 
> Bloody great looking beer.
> 
> ...




And I'll second that ! that's a great beer pic.


----------



## petesbrew (30/6/07)

Screwtop said:


> And I'll second that ! that's a great beer pic.


And I third it... Deadset fantastic shot.... so damn clear, and the beer looks bloody drinkable.
Nice work Punter


----------



## bindi (30/6/07)

yardy said:


> Geez that looks the guts bindi :chug: do you filter ?
> 
> any chance of the recipe ?
> 
> ...




No filter came close to this one, thanks Yardy.  
Recipe.....  Just between you and me.


----------



## Malnourished (30/6/07)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> looks a little dark. but maybe just the fence coming thru.Generally pale as ghost droppings.


Why you gotta hate? I'd say that Mhlen, Pffgen, Pfaffen and Peters (of what I've tried) are at least that dark.


----------



## yardy (1/7/07)

bindi said:


> No filter came close to this one, thanks Yardy.
> Recipe.....  Just between you and me.



Fair Enough  

Punter, Nice looking Beer btw :chug: 

Yard


----------



## The King of Spain (1/7/07)

Thanks Punter, thats a pretty hard act to follow  

My first decent lager with german malt and the swiss 189 yeast


----------



## frogman (1/7/07)

Just went for something a little different after a trip to the big Dan's
Got this (very nice), a can of Scrumpys (yum), Grand Ridge Moonshine + Grand Ridge Hatlifter Stout.
Quiet night at home.

FROGMAN...........


----------



## ale_snail (1/7/07)

frogman said:


> View attachment 13533
> 
> Just went for something a little different after a trip to the big Dan's
> Got this (very nice), a can of Scrumpys (yum), Grand Ridge Moonshine + Grand Ridge Hatlifter Stout.
> ...



ohhhh ohhh

my lecturer at uni bought some of that.. because its actual Cider like proper n stuff.. not like Strongbow n Mercury


----------



## bindi (5/7/07)

AAA just put on tap, a little darker then my usual but nice.
Will clear in a day or two, moving it from CC to the bar stirred it up a little as this was not forced carbed before CC, I will try and post a photo in a few days when it's clears, and it will.


----------



## bugwan (6/7/07)

Hefe Hefe Hefe!

I told the Mrs that I'd only have a couple tonight...may as well make them bigguns  




Recipe is based on a Schneider Weisse Clone I dug up and adapted slightly. Will try to find it...?


----------



## Lindsay Dive (7/7/07)

Punter said:


> My first attempt at a Kolsch.
> mmm,, this is one very nice beer :chug:
> Very easy to drink, will definitely be making this again very soon. :beerbang:



It looks as though Punter has left us with this great photograph of his beautiful looking Kolsch and scarpered!
Come back and tell us about your recipe. I am very keen to know what yeast you used.

The last time I brewed a Kolsch I used the Wyeast 2565 Klsch Yeast and I was extremely disappointed with the the flocculation and clarity of the final beer.

Regards,
Lindsay.


----------



## Ross (7/7/07)

Lindsay Dive said:


> The last time I brewed a Kolsch I used the Wyeast 2565 Klsch Yeast and I was extremely disappointed with the the flocculation and clarity of the final beer.
> 
> Regards,
> Lindsay.



Lindsay, Kolsch yeasts nearly always require filtration, unless you have plenty of patience  

2565 Klsch Yeast. 
Probable origin: Cologne, Germany
Beer Styles: Traditional American use - Klsch, Fruit beers, Light pseudo lagers
Commercial examples may include: Kess, Paffgen, Muhlen
Unique properties: True top cropping yeast similar to Alt strains. Produces slightly more fruity/winey characteristics. Fruitiness increases with temperature increase. Low or no detectable diacetyl production. Also ferments well at cold 55-60 F range, (13-16 C). Used to produce quick conditioning pseudo lager beers. Poor flocculating yeast requires filtration to produce bright beers or additional settling time. Flocculation - low; apparent attenuation 73-77%. (56-70 F, 13-21 C)

Edit: Fantastic picture Punter - If it tastes even half as good as it looks, it's a winner :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Lindsay Dive (7/7/07)

Ross said:


> Lindsay, Kolsch yeasts nearly always require filtration, unless you have plenty of patience
> 
> 2565 Klsch Yeast.
> Probable origin: Cologne, Germany
> ...



Thanks for that Ross, I am aware of the inherent problems with the 2565 and Wyeast are not hiding anything when they inform you of the yeasts properties and the problems with flocculation etc. 
I have had better results with WLP029, no need to filter and settles crystal clear. I know that you have checked to see if I have purchased a filter system from you

Unfortunately, we can't buy too many true Kolsch style beers here to stack our beers up against.
There is also a fair bit of confusion amongst our brewers here regarding the grain bill for a true Kolsch Style beer. I can remember a stoush some time ago regarding the use of Cara Pils in a Kolsch.

I recently had lunch at a Restaurant and was lucky enough to order and drink a www.reissdorf.de Kolsch. It was not as good as I anticipated it should have been, but then again, it may be the ducks guts of Kolsch's.

Punter's Kolsch would have to taste good......beers that look that good........

Regards,
Lindsay.


----------



## Ross (7/7/07)

Lindsay,

Have you tried Redoaks Kolsch. We had the good fortune to try it at a recent beer lunch, it's a great drop - won a gold medal from memory...
One of our brew club memebers brought some fresh draft Kolsch back with him from Germany, not sure who the brewery was, but it was fantastic.

cheers Ross


----------



## Punter (7/7/07)

Thanks for the positive comments guys.
The yeast was WLP 029, and yes it was filtered.
Its a pretty tasty beer  , but for the next one
I might try it without the Munich and just use straight pils
to see the difference.
Heres the recipe for those interested. Its one i've pinched 
from Jamil.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.87 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 7.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.92 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Aus (3.5 EBC) Grain 85.4 % 
0.44 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 9.6 % 
0.23 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
40.50 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 20.9 IBU 
16.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Ale/Kolsch (White Labs #WLP029) Yeast-Ale 

I just used a single infusion at 65*, no step or decoction


----------



## bear09 (7/7/07)

Punter said:


> My first attempt at a Kolsch.
> mmm,, this is one very nice beer :chug:
> Very easy to drink, will definitely be making this again very soon. :beerbang:



That is the nicest looking home brew I have ever seen....

How did you get such clarity?


----------



## yardy (7/7/07)

my first AG Wheat


----------



## Punter (7/7/07)

> That is the nicest looking home brew I have ever seen....
> 
> How did you get such clarity?


Cheers bear09, the beer was filtered, thats why its so clear.

Thats a tasty looking wheaty there yardy :chug:


----------



## MagooMan (7/7/07)

True Kolsch ( ie actually made in Cologne, Germany ; "Kolsch" means of or from Cologne in German ) is perhaps the cleanest of clean beers. I had the pleasure of living in Cologne from age 16 to 17, so the first beer I ever tried was this, ON TAP . 

Also another interesting point is that there are about 20 different types of Kolsch made in Cologne. They all taste different, some are slightly sweeter, some are quite bitter, some are extremely pale and served in a tall thin glass. Some have more of an amber hue , served in a stemmed glass. The best ones IMHO were Fruh, Kuppers and Gaffel. 

Of course coming back to Australia after all this time drinking German beer and thinking all beer tasted this good, I got a shock when I tasted my first VB. 

I have only seen one Koslch-style ( it ain't real kolsch if it isn't made by a licensed brewer in cologne ) beer in oz and that was a microbrewed beer at the Wig and Pen, Canberra. It was called Kamberra Kolsch.


----------



## Dan A (7/7/07)

My Best Beer so far, 

Coopers Ale


----------



## ale_snail (7/7/07)

Dan A said:


> My Best Beer so far,
> 
> Coopers Ale
> 
> View attachment 13595



nice head man


----------



## Screwtop (7/7/07)

Punter said:


> Thanks for the positive comments guys.
> The yeast was WLP 029, and yes it was filtered.
> Its a pretty tasty beer  , but for the next one
> I might try it without the Munich and just use straight pils
> ...



Punter, have brewed a very similar grain bill, used a step 50, 60, 70 and WLP029 and had real attenuation problems. Fermented at 16 it only came down from 1.049 to 1.020. Did your Klsch attenuate well with the single 65 Sacc rest, and is it dry according to style? Sure looks great in any case. 



Ross said:


> Lindsay,
> Have you tried Redoaks Kolsch. We had the good fortune to try it at a recent beer lunch, it's a great drop - won a gold medal from memory...
> One of our brew club memebers brought some fresh draft Kolsch back with him from Germany, not sure who the brewery was, but it was fantastic.
> 
> cheers Ross



The Redoak Klsch was fantastic, such great balance in such a delicate style, Dave Hollyoak really nailled this one. Had some other pretty good beers also esp the Belgian Bitter Chocolate Stout, Yum.

Couldn't get the taste of his stout out of my mind, fresh on the heels of a recent Emmersons Bourbon Porter experience I brewed a Baltic Porter with 500g of choc malt a couple of days later. It's at 9.7% ABV at present, don't know if I should add Bourbon to this monster, what do others think. 

Screwy


----------



## reVoxAHB (7/7/07)

My first kegged beer. First forced carb beer. Big thanks to Ross for the gear, helpful advice and truly outstanding service. Cheers to Tony for the recipe and cheers to you dudes with tips on fiddly beer line, tra la la :super: 

Tony's LCBA2 aka B SAAZ/Amarillo Pale Ale:






tried to better display colour after a few pulls:





And a big wow Yardy and Punter- those are some seriously great looking beers, and photos! Nice work.


reVox


----------



## Batz (7/7/07)

Batz Scharzbier





Four months in CC and one of the best brews I have ever done.


Batz


----------



## bugwan (7/7/07)

Batz said:


> Batz Scharzbier
> 
> Four months in CC and one of the best brews I have ever done.
> Batz



Great work Batz, I never get sick of seeing the sheen on that bar! I've never done a Schwarzbier - did you use the recipe in the database?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Punter (7/7/07)

Batz said:


> Batz Scharzbier
> View attachment 13596
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic looking beer Batz. God I love schwartzbier :chug: 
How on earth did you manage to keep your hands off it for 
four months  Mine only get four weeks.


----------



## Punter (7/7/07)

> Punter, have brewed a very similar grain bill, used a step 50, 60, 70 and WLP029 and had real attenuation problems. Fermented at 16 it only came down from 1.049 to 1.020. Did your Klsch attenuate well with the single 65 Sacc rest, and is it dry according to style? Sure looks great in any case.



Screwtop, I used WLP029 at 16* as well and found no problems with it.
1.044 down to 1.011 in 7 days.
As for the dryness, it is dry but not overly so. The guidelines say a delicate dryness,
which is what it has i'd say.
Cheers.


----------



## johnno (7/7/07)

I'm having an American Brown Ale.

cheers
johnno


----------



## bugwan (7/7/07)

Such a great, great, smooth brew...


----------



## Screwtop (7/7/07)

Batz said:


> Batz Scharzbier
> View attachment 13596
> 
> 
> ...




You given that bar a cut n polish Batz?

Nice looking beer too :lol:


----------



## yardy (8/7/07)

Batz said:


> Batz Scharzbier
> 
> 
> View attachment 13596
> ...



Great looking Beer Batz :chug: 

like the posters btw, the hobgoblin is a bewt  

Yard


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/7/07)

Very nice Batz, you can't beat a long cold lagering to smooth out a beer and blend all the flavours and aromas together.
Wish I was drinking it with you  .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (8/7/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Very nice Batz, you can't beat a long cold lagering to smooth out a beer and blend all the flavours and aromas together.
> Wish I was drinking it with you  .
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Absolutely  - Mmmmmmm sounds like a ripper - What recipe did you use Batz?

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (8/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> Couldn't get the taste of his stout out of my mind, fresh on the heels of a recent Emmersons Bourbon Porter experience I brewed a Baltic Porter with 500g of choc malt a couple of days later. It's at 9.7% ABV at present, don't know if I should add Bourbon to this monster, what do others think.
> 
> Screwy



Add the bourbon and bring a bottle along to the case swap. Fixa and myself are bring a bourbon vanilla imperial porter for sampling. Mine got to 7.6% and a fg of 1.024, a touch high but not surprising with 600g of choc and all the other specialty malts.


----------



## Batz (8/7/07)

Ross said:


> Absolutely  - Mmmmmmm sounds like a ripper - What recipe did you use Batz?
> 
> cheers Ross




Long story Ross,but one beer I can never brew again  
I'll explain it to you next time we have a beer  

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (8/7/07)

Jye said:


> Add the bourbon and bring a bottle along to the case swap. Fixa and myself are bring a bourbon vanilla imperial porter for sampling. Mine got to 7.6% and a fg of 1.024, a touch high but not surprising with 600g of choc and all the other specialty malts.




If it's ready, down from 1.090 to 1.017, is beautifully chocolatey but needs something to balance out the alcohol it really is warm in the mouth, would vanilla work, or maybe coffee. Your thoughts?

Screwy


----------



## matti (8/7/07)

CPA 
recultured yeast and a partial recipe
not too bad


----------



## Batz (9/7/07)

I can help myself sometimes,I saw these in a bottle shop and had to give them a go.





This is a dark lager from all accounts
The English on the back of the label states
"Baltika origanal dark beer with a harmonios bread smack and caramel malt aroma.This beer is brewed specially for you by the president of Baltika brewery"

I am not sure if someone should smack me with a loaf of bread or not :huh: As far as the president brewing just for old Batz....he needn't have.  






This one is a lager or pilsner obviously,no English on this label but classic #3
Not as bad as the previous one but not one I want to brew.
I do hope the president didn't go to any trouble knocking this one up for me.

Batz h34r:


----------



## ale_snail (9/7/07)

batz i dont really like your beer glasses mate, for a bloke who does AG brews i would have thought youd have better glasses


----------



## Batz (9/7/07)

ale_snail said:


> batz i dont really like your beer glasses mate, for a bloke who does AG brews i would have thought youd have better glasses



Sorry <_< 
I'll buy some better ones for when you visit

Batz


----------



## Tony (9/7/07)

mmmm im sure doc has nice glasses.

I wouldnt have put that russian shit in a nice glass either. Just my opinion but i tried a few of these too and thought they were crap.

stick with the vodka  

I posted this in its own little post but thought it deserved exposure in here too.

Its an 11% IIPA made with over 600g of hops in a 25 liter batch.

recipe :

Choke a Pom IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 30.00 Wort Size (L): 30.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.80
Anticipated OG: 1.090 Plato: 21.65
Anticipated EBC: 20.9
Anticipated IBU: 140.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
93.2 11.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
6.8 0.80 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 28.7 First WH
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 11.4 90 min.
50.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 29.3 45 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 11.1 20 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 9.9 20 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 6.4 20 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 7.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 9.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 6.6 10 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 5.9 10 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 4.0 10 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 4.4 10 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 5.6 10 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

US-56

Picture: after 6 weeks in secondary dry hopped and 6 weeks in bottle.

very nice.

cheers


----------



## redbeard (9/7/07)

Stout loosley based on the Pillar of Stout recipe by Ducatiboy stu :
for 40l batch sparge & ferment using irish ale yeast over a week @15 (curr syd outside temps).
7.5kg jw ale
0.3kg dark roast
0.7 blue brand flaked oats
70g PoR @60
60g PoR @20

og 1048
fg 1012

could step up to 0.4 dark roast for a more blacker stout. PoR is strong 1st week in keg or but is mellowing 2nd (or could be my tastebuds  )
also great for cooking steak shepherds pie ;-)


----------



## Steve (10/7/07)

its being a while since I last looked in this thread....some beautiful looking beers and recipes everyone....I would now like to go home and have a beer :chug: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/7/07)

Quarter Session Bitter, from the Pale Ale Classic Beer Style series of books.
Mashed a little low, so it's a bit on the dry/bland side :angry: 




Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Tony (10/7/07)

HEre is my chocky porter i have on tap.

It was made as a tooheys old clone with more malt, a bit more hops and about 5.2% ABV

Its bloody nice...... my brother and i were both OLD drinkers before i started home brewing and a heavy sesion on this on saturday night has meft us saying this is a top beer.

ITs old but better.

Smooth maltyness, subtle choc hints with a finnishing sweetness from a bit of crystal

ballance is great from malt to hops, sweetness to bitterness.

too easy to drink

I will stick the recipe in the recipe section

cheers


----------



## Punter (10/7/07)

That looks and sounds great Tony. I'm really loving my black beers at the moment. Never thought
I'd be saying that 10 years ago! My father in law was an avid Tooheys old drinker as well, until
Hunter old came around. Now its nothing but hunter old and the Schwarzbier I make him.
Look forward to the recipe. Will have to try it out.


----------



## Tony (10/7/07)

I tried the hunter old on tap at the QUeens Warfe Brewery in newcastle a few months back and it was a bloody nice beer. very close to mine actually. more malt and body and more chocolate character and body than old

I dont know if its my taste buds or tooheys ripping me off but tooheys old just doesnt seem to be what it used to be 10 years back

Its more like tooheys new with some caramel colour to darken it. its thinner and ...... well its not a black ale any more. Its a dark lager i recon.

My oldman (justy retired from tooheys from 30 years service) reocon the recipe is the same and its me but i question that.

anyway.... back to the porter.

here is my recipe.

I think it turned out a few IBU's less as the hop sock was in need of a good clean and wasnt flowing so well. 

probably droped by 5 IBU

here it is

brown porter

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 55.00 Wort Size (L): 55.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.30
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.88
Anticipated EBC: 41.7
Anticipated IBU: 36.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.5 10.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
5.3 0.60 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100
4.4 0.50 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 900
1.8 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
120.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.30 23.9 45 min.
16.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Whole 9.60 6.5 45 min.
30.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.30 3.9 20 min.
30.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.30 1.3 5 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 1.0 5 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP005 British Ale


I will put the recipe here in corect forn cause the recipe section will say the hops are 4.2900004040004040400040400040403042039409827349875-918324609857-192834 % AA  

cheers


----------



## lucas (10/7/07)

Tony said:


> I will put the recipe here in corect forn cause the recipe section will say the hops are 4.2900004040004040400040400040403042039409827349875-918324609857-192834 % AA


you mean your LHBS doesnt give you AA ratings to 25 decimal places? bah! the quality of shops is slipping


----------



## phonos (11/7/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Quarter Session Bitter, from the Pale Ale Classic Beer Style series of books.
> Mashed a little low, so it's a bit on the dry/bland side :angry:
> View attachment 13636
> 
> ...



Where did you find that bottle of Suffolk Strong Andrew? I was living off that stuff when I was in England a few years ago. Even there it wasn't easy to find...


----------



## Peter Wadey (11/7/07)

Punter said:


> That looks and sounds great Tony. I'm really loving my black beers at the moment. Never thought
> I'd be saying that 10 years ago! My father in law was an avid Tooheys old drinker as well, until
> Hunter old came around. Now its nothing but hunter old and the Schwarzbier I make him.
> Look forward to the recipe. Will have to try it out.




Hi Punter,
Looks likes it's not just clothes & music styles that get recycled.

The Stag & Hunter, Mayfield, Newcastle used to sell Toohey's 'Hunter Old' 20 yrs ago.
That's what Old was called when in the Hunter.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/7/07)

Phonos said:


> Where did you find that bottle of Suffolk Strong Andrew? I was living off that stuff when I was in England a few years ago. Even there it wasn't easy to find...



My mum lives in England and sent it over a couple of years ago, very nice drop from what I can remember.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (11/7/07)

Phonos said:


> Where did you find that bottle of Suffolk Strong Andrew? I was living off that stuff when I was in England a few years ago. Even there it wasn't easy to find...



i'm pretty sure Dan murphys stock it.

cheers Ross


----------



## mikem108 (11/7/07)

bugwan said:


> Such a great, great, smooth brew...
> 
> View attachment 13597



Where'd you score that stout?
Mike


----------



## bugwan (11/7/07)

mikem108 said:


> Where'd you score that stout?
> Mike



Hey Mike, Grain & Grape (Melbourne) stock most of Emerson's range. Just as exciting is their array of Unibroue beers....

The Emerson's costs around $8 though!


----------



## bconnery (11/7/07)

Ross said:


> i'm pretty sure Dan murphys stock it.
> 
> cheers Ross



I have a feeling First Choice might have some at the moment too. 

I wouldn't like to be quoted on that though...


----------



## Lukes (12/7/07)

Swiss Nelson Pils 






Wey pils malt and a little carapils.
Super Alpha and Nelson hops
Dried Swiss yeast S-189.
Poly and filter.
6 months to lager.
2- 3 weeks to disappear.

- Luke​


----------



## Screwtop (12/7/07)

Lukes said:


> Swiss Nelson Pils
> 
> 
> 
> ...




On my second lager using this brilliant yeast, it's so clean and well behaved, fires up in hours @ 10C


----------



## winkle (12/7/07)

My 'Belgian Far Cup'
A ..ahem... Belgian Strong Ale (I won't say what it was supposed to be).
It would take a post of PP proportions to describe what went wrong during the production of this beer but at the end its sticky, tasty and alcoholic so all well I suppose.
View attachment 13705


Probably on tap for the next few weeks.
edit: good to see this beer causing hassels to the end.


----------



## TidalPete (14/7/07)

One of my favourites ATM. An all-EK Goldings ESB.

:beer:


----------



## goatherder (14/7/07)

Here's my first attempt at cider. The easiest thing I've ever brewed - apple juice, yeast nutrient and yeast. 3 weeks later, this...


----------



## Ross (14/7/07)

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 13717
> 
> 
> One of my favourites ATM. An all-EK Goldings ESB.
> ...



That looks beautiful Pete :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Adamt (14/7/07)

'tis a sexy looking chalice. I reckon it'd look better full of a strong belgian of some sort though B) 

It sucks working weekends


----------



## TidalPete (14/7/07)

Ross said:


> That looks beautiful Pete :chug:
> 
> cheers Ross



And with many thanks to Craftbrewer's Polyclar!

No affiliation, etc, etc

:beer:


----------



## Tony (14/7/07)

TidalPete said:


> No affiliation, etc, etc



Can i have a show of hands to show how many people on here would like to never see this phrase on this site ever again.

I have said it myself out of fear of being shot down for taking sides

We all use products sold by many forum members....... if were are affiliated..... who cares. If someone starts posting long winded adds for friends products, im sure they will be seen as such.

This world has become so over regulated and user friendly...... sorry, just pisses me we have to say that so we dont upset someone.

I will go look at all the nice beers now  

cheers


----------



## TidalPete (14/7/07)

Tony said:


> Can i have a show of hands to show how many people on here would like to never see this phrase on this site ever again.



Sorry Tony, I must have just struck the wrong time to add the above phrase? 
I seldom use it.
Know Ross well & was just mentioning the Polyclar as it seems to work for me a lot better over 3+ days rather than the recommended 2-3 days. I cannot budget for a filter ATM even if I wanted one & am happy with the Polyclar for now.
Rossco is no film star by any means but seems to be marginally better-looking than your avatar. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## winkle (14/7/07)

The beer looks good Pete, but where did you get the glass?


----------



## TidalPete (14/7/07)

winkle said:


> The beer looks good Pete, but where did you get the glass?



Perry,

My oldest got it off a waiter in Norway for me.

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop (14/7/07)

Newcastle Brown, sorry about the poor pic and finger smudges on the glass. Pic means nothin with this one, this IS a newkie brown UP and DOWN. One of my fav UK beers, from memory the taste, aroma and bittering are spot on, even lowered the carbonation a little for authenticity. Can't remember where I got the recipe from, have had it over a year. Will get one tomorrow from First Choice for a side by side tasting, this is great, colour is lighter than in the pic.


----------



## Weizguy (14/7/07)

Some of these pics are "What's been in the glass"

Rauchbier (2 nights ago)



Oktoberfest - tonight (an ag beer I made years ago, and I'm reclaiming the yeast - Munich lager). Great head, eh? (Note: PoMo's NSW July case bonus gift bottle opener).



Berliner weisse (right now). This is the first one I made, about 2 years ago, with a sour mash and it's still quite tart but nicely balanced. Just fiinished it - aaaah! The head was good on this one too, but by the time I snapped the shot...I don't like this Ricoh camera. Colour should look pale yellow, unfortunately like urine.



Les the happy brewer


----------



## Screwtop (14/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Some of these pics are "What's been in the glass"
> 
> Rauchbier (2 nights ago)
> View attachment 13723
> ...



You've been reading my posts haven't you Les. Knowing that these are beers I've enjoyed recently (commercial examples). Love the look of these beers, how does the sour beer taste, did you make it with a really low OG? And what malt did you use for the smoke?

Screwy


----------



## Tony (14/7/07)

TidalPete said:


> Sorry Tony, I must have just struck the wrong time to add the above phrase?
> I seldom use it.
> Know Ross well & was just mentioning the Polyclar



Mention away mate..... that was my point. We should be able to mention away all we want without having to feel the need to use the disclaimer. Its a part of life that poops me up the stream  

[/quote]

Rossco is no film star by any means but seems to be marginally better-looking than your avatar. :lol: 

[/quote]

yeah he has a couple more teeth but ive got more hair B) for now.

cheers

Below: one night at my place a while back

hehe


----------



## redbeard (14/7/07)

I brewed this aus (not so) pale ale for my bro-in-law with just ale malt & PoR. He thought it was too hoppy, so now im drinking it ! Ive just fermented a k&k for him. If he doesnt like that, then I'll leave him to his Tooheys Extra Dry ....




edit - least he doesnt wear vb shirts like pumpy ! lol


----------



## Thunderlips (15/7/07)

Phonos said:


> Where did you find that bottle of Suffolk Strong Andrew? I was living off that stuff when I was in England a few years ago. Even there it wasn't easy to find...


The International Beer Shop has it listed.
http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...p?product_id=62


----------



## barls (15/7/07)

not one of mine but was still enjoyed. this is stu's spa, he left me a bottle from the last bbq at my place


----------



## Batz (15/7/07)

Tony said:


> Can i have a show of hands to show how many people on here would like to never see this phrase on this site ever again.
> 
> I have said it myself out of fear of being shot down for taking sides
> 
> ...




My hand up and waving Tony



Batz


----------



## Tony (15/7/07)

well thats two of us 

REVOLUTION!!!!!!!!!

hehe

cheers


----------



## Gerard_M (15/7/07)

This is a Pilsner that is no longer in the glass or the keg. No clearing agents or filters, just a very flocculant yeast!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Tony (15/7/07)

I hooked up the keg of EKG bitter i had carbonating.

Bloody nice.

I filtered it but the filter must not have seaed properly cause it looks like its strait from primary  not happy

it tastes great and look at that lacing 

this was the first from the keg. very happy

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (15/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> You've been reading my posts haven't you Les. Knowing that these are beers I've enjoyed recently (commercial examples). Love the look of these beers, how does the sour beer taste, did you make it with a really low OG? And what malt did you use for the smoke?
> 
> Screwy


Well, Skrewy... I like to keep my finger on the pulse.

I'm glad to have brought cheer with my German-themed post.
The sour beer was quite tart but quite well-balanced. Bottled 13/2/05 and had an OG of 1.031. The sourness in this one came from a sour mash. Apart from that, it's very similar to my recipe in the recipe section (which I can't help telling you, scored me the NSW best of show title in 2006 - the certificate says "Grand Champion", so of course it's fondly remembered).

For the smoked beer, it was 98% Weyermann Rauchmalz. It has lagered for some time in my fridge and is quite mellow, although still quite smoky.

Seth


----------



## Tony (15/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> For the smoked beer, it was 98% Weyermann Rauchmalz. It has lagered for some time in my fridge and is quite mellow, although still quite smoky.



swap you one for a IIPA mate

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (15/7/07)

Tony said:


> swap you one for a IIPA mate
> 
> cheers


Done deal, Tony.

Does that include the one I was gonna give you?
Yeah, OK, you can have 2 for 1. Send me a pm.

Les out


----------



## lucas (15/7/07)

Tony said:


> Can i have a show of hands to show how many people on here would like to never see this phrase on this site ever again.
> 
> I have said it myself out of fear of being shot down for taking sides
> 
> ...


I agree that it's an overused phrase but I don't think it's a phrase nobody should use every. Used sparingly I interpret it as an extra strong endorement. "I dont make money from this product being sold, but you wont regret buying it". Though I'll admit thought, it gets a little tiring hearing people throw in a mention of craftbrewer/mashmaster and then tacking on the "no affiliation" moniker. I'd say most people here know who is affiliated with those two, so yeah, it's pretty redundant


----------



## petesbrew (18/7/07)

Just had a bit of a look back to see what the fuss was about.
Anyway, here's my first Coopers IPA kit, steeped with some carapils, both bought at ESB at Peakhurst, who's Smoked Belgian Ale I really love, brewed with a can of Morgans Extra Pale Malt, a gift from Phrak (yep, I've got a handful of them saved for you), and dry hopped with some Goldings which I bought from Dave's in Nth Sydney, handy on those field trips from the office. 
A bottle is up at MHB's, (who's a top bloke indeed)., I hope he likes it.
I hope that earns me a commission? Please? Sorry, I forgot to add Country Brewer, who give you brownie points if you shop regularly, and have a nice summer wheat wetpak. 
Enough shitstirring, here's the pic.
Pete


----------



## Screwtop (18/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I can't help telling you, scored me the NSW best of show title in 2006 - the certificate says "Grand Champion
> 
> Seth




Thats Tops! must make you feel all warm and fuzzy, or is that the beer.


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/7/07)

petesbrew said:


> who's Smoked Belgian Ale



Tempting... Probably hard to get the glass within the Rizla I'm inclined to think. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew (19/7/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Tempting... Probably hard to get the glass within the Rizla I'm inclined to think. :blink:
> 
> Warren -


Being a non smoker I had to look that one up. h34r: :lol:


----------



## bonj (19/7/07)

I shot this last night at my nerdy photography club meeting.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/7/07)

excelent photo bonj


----------



## Screwtop (19/7/07)

Bonj said:


> I shot this last night at my nerdy photography club meeting.




Nice compo Bonj


----------



## fixa (19/7/07)

Great pic bonj.. makes me thirsty just looking at it!


----------



## bonj (19/7/07)

Thanks guys. The idea has been rolling around in my head for a while... glad to finally get a chance to test it. I've got a couple of others with a larger depth of field (everything's more or less in focus).


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/7/07)

Vienna Lager... Chock full o' Saaz plugs. B) 




Warren -


----------



## roger mellie (19/7/07)

Bonj said:


> I shot this last night at my nerdy photography club meeting.



I reckon the one with the VW wheeels has more artistic merit!

Nice shot though

RM


----------



## phonos (19/7/07)

Ross said:


> i'm pretty sure Dan murphys stock it.
> 
> cheers Ross



You got my hopes up for a moment then - but it turns out that Dan Murphys stock Adnams Suffolk Strong, rather than Greene King's Strong Suffolk. The Admans' Bitter is nice, but its got nothing on the Greene King version. I made the same mistake several times when I was over in Ipswich (the pommy one, not the bananabender one).




Thunderlips said:


> The International Beer Shop has it listed.
> http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...p?product_id=62



Great link, thanks Thunderlips!


----------



## tangent (19/7/07)

try a softbox highlight on the glass bonj


----------



## bonj (19/7/07)

If I had a softbox, I would. But they're bloody expensive, and the brolly-box does almost as well most of the time. I have been thinking about making one...


----------



## tangent (19/7/07)

everything good in photography is expensive.
square highlight is heaps better. brollies suck.
good composition though


----------



## bonj (19/7/07)

Thanks for the compliment on the composition. If cost wasn't an issue I'd probably try strip lights (really tall, skinny softboxes). When I have more time to work on it, I'll try and get that highlight using what I have... I'm thinking the translucent section from the 5-in-1 reflector, with some black card or foamcore to make it square... Only had about an hour to work on it last night. (after setting up the lights).

Bonus points to anyone who can guess what's in the glass.


----------



## petesbrew (19/7/07)

Bonj said:


> Bonus points to anyone who can guess what's in the glass.


VB Mid


----------



## Tony (19/7/07)

I have a dolphin torch you can borrow.

Only cost ya a carton 

and i will hold the said torch if i get to drink the beer in the glass 

cheers


----------



## stillscottish (19/7/07)

Bonj said:


> Thanks guys. The idea has been rolling around in my head for a while... glad to finally get a chance to test it. I've got a couple of others with a larger depth of field (everything's more or less in focus).



Don't you mean *Lager* depth of field?  

Campbell


----------



## bonj (19/7/07)

stillscottish said:


> Don't you mean *Lager* depth of field?
> 
> Campbell


:lol: :super:


----------



## Thunderlips (19/7/07)

Phonos said:


> Great link, thanks Thunderlips!


It's listed here too but it looks like they have none in stock at the moment.
http://www.beerstore.com.au/detail.asp?beerID=317

Edit: Btw, I ordered a carton of Sinha Stout (also known as Lion Stout) from this mob on the weekend. Will be interesting to see how long it takes.


----------



## Stuster (19/7/07)

stillscottish said:


> Don't you mean *Lager* depth of field?
> 
> Campbell



ROTFLMAO


----------



## Thunderlips (20/7/07)

Thunderlips said:


> Edit: Btw, I ordered a carton of Sinha Stout (also known as Lion Stout) from this mob on the weekend. Will be interesting to see how long it takes.


Turned up today early in the morning.
Bloody hell, what a nice stout.
Suppose I should go and take a picture


----------



## Thunderlips (20/7/07)

Sinha Stout.
Mmmmm....


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/7/07)

Yeah, had that the other day Thunderlips. Wicked drop yeah? :super: 

Not a bad price at Danny Murphy's either.

Warren -


----------



## Thunderlips (20/7/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Not a bad price at Danny Murphy's either.


What were they asking at Dan's?
It's a shame we don't have one of those down Werribee way.

Edit: Franchise anyone?


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/7/07)

From memory less than 4 bucks a bottle. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## bonj (20/7/07)

petesbrew said:


> VB Mid



Well since no-one else had a guess, you get the bonus point anyway.. even though you're wrong.

The glass contained:
apple juice 
glucose syrup mixed with detergent and some apple juice, then whisked to create a head that lasts and lasts... didn't taste it, but I'm sure it would be foul. It lasted for about 2 hours before I packed everything up. no doubt it would have lasted much longer.


----------



## petesbrew (20/7/07)

Bonj said:


> Well since no-one else had a guess, you get the bonus point anyway.. even though you're wrong.
> 
> The glass contained:
> apple juice
> glucose syrup mixed with detergent and some apple juice, then whisked to create a head that lasts and lasts... didn't taste it, but I'm sure it would be foul. It lasted for about 2 hours before I packed everything up. no doubt it would have lasted much longer.



Sounds like I wasn't far off. :blink:


----------



## alexbrand (20/7/07)

MagooMan said:


> Also another interesting point is that there are about 20 different types of Kolsch made in Cologne. They all taste different, some are slightly sweeter, some are quite bitter, some are extremely pale and served in a tall thin glass. Some have more of an amber hue , served in a stemmed glass. The best ones IMHO were Fruh, Kuppers and Gaffel.



At this time there are sth. like 31 Klsch brands registered. In Cologne since 1986 exists the so called "Klsch Konvention". It is a policy that defines the Klsch. Only breweries belonging to this convention are allowed to brew Klsch. All the others just brew "beer looking like Klsch".  To brew Klsch your brewery must be located in or close to Cologne...

And right, a Klsch is traditionally served in a small high 0.2L glass. Never use bigger glasses, only smaller (0.1L - "halbes Klsch ("half Klsch")! It looses its freshness right after tapping... 

Cheers,

Alex




A traditional Klsch glass​EDIT: spelling​


----------



## Tony (20/7/07)

Thunderlips said:


> Sinha Stout.
> Mmmmm....
> 
> View attachment 13832



Yeah that stout is nice.

But stuff the beer...... look at the 2 door in the back :super: 

More info please  

cheers


----------



## Thunderlips (20/7/07)

Tony said:


> But stuff the beer...... look at the 2 door in the back :super:
> 
> More info please


That's mine. Have had it for years.

http://members.optusnet.com.au/antonyrae/car.html
http://members.optusnet.com.au/thunderlips...%20machine.html

Might be worth something one day according to this bloke.
He might be dreamin though.
http://www.australianmusclecarsales.com.au/muscle_view/93267
Mine didn't come from the factory with the 350 though, so it'll never be worth as much as those ones.


----------



## Tony (20/7/07)

ahhhhhh

oops

just made a mess in my pants

very nice

I almost bought a HQ ss with a 253 to upgrade with a 350 but didnt have anywhere to put it.

3 weeks later it got stollen and torched from the fella that owned it.

HE only wanted $5000

ahhh well..... still wouldnt have anywhere to put it.

I have my 2 door though

cheers


----------



## Tony (20/7/07)

sorry.... back to the beer


----------



## Thunderlips (20/7/07)

Tony said:


> sorry.... back to the beer


Yep, back to the stout...
I wonder if the name is a play on words.
Sinha - Sinner.
It's even got the red and black label


----------



## barls (21/7/07)

heres my latest favourite on tap, barls blonde


----------



## Screwtop (21/7/07)

barls said:


> heres my latest favourite on tap, barls blonde



Hmmm Noice

Theres that thumb ring again, can't tell from the pic, is it a Claddagh?


----------



## barls (21/7/07)

its actually a russian wedding ring, with each band being one of the different golds


----------



## barls (21/7/07)

here is a better pic of it


----------



## Screwtop (21/7/07)

barls said:


> here is a better pic of it




Thanks Barls,

Screwy


----------



## lucas (21/7/07)

barls said:


> here is a better pic of it


mmmmm... macbook


----------



## barls (21/7/07)

is there any other way to surf than on a mac???


----------



## Brewer_010 (21/7/07)

Nelson Sauvin wheat ale. No head in this photo - I couldn't resist going "sshhhlllluuuurrrrrpppp" 




Edit: removed drunken misadventure..woops.


----------



## Tony (21/7/07)

:huh:  

Im not touching that with a 10 foot pole !


----------



## ale_snail (22/7/07)

Bonj said:


> Well since no-one else had a guess, you get the bonus point anyway.. even though you're wrong.
> 
> The glass contained:
> apple juice
> glucose syrup mixed with detergent and some apple juice, then whisked to create a head that lasts and lasts... didn't taste it, but I'm sure it would be foul. It lasted for about 2 hours before I packed everything up. no doubt it would have lasted much longer.



i didnt think it was beer, i thought it looked weird cos there was no bubbles, and the beer wouldnt have had a head without bubbles, so yeha


----------



## bonj (22/7/07)

Yeah, that annoyed me... the lack of bubbles. I should have carbonated the juice, but then it probably would have been flat by the time I got around to shooting it. I'm going to have another go, when I don't have to wait for anyone else to finish with my lights


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/7/07)

Schofferhoffer Weizen Clone, kegged yesterday and tasting very nice indeed. Wonderful clove flavour/aroma that's not to overpowering, but only a very subtle banana flavour :angry: .
Henno there are a couple of bottles put aside for you  




Cheers
Andrew


----------



## randyrob (27/7/07)

that looks very tasty andrew! haven't brewed a wheat for a while myself 
now i'm really missing the taste


----------



## Jye (27/7/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Schofferhoffer Weizen Clone, kegged yesterday and tasting very nice indeed. Wonderful clove flavour/aroma that's not to overpowering, but only a very subtle banana flavour :angry: .
> Henno there are a couple of bottles put aside for you
> 
> View attachment 13956
> ...



Theres that beautiful creamy head again


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/7/07)

> Theres that beautiful creamy head again


It would want to be Jye, 60% wheat malt, the head just lasts and lasts.

Irish Dry Stout kegged yesterday, Dry finish with some great coffee flavours coming through, also a hint of chocolate, very smooth for an 11% black malt addition.





Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (31/7/07)

Ok, my impatience to try one of my new Pale Ales after tasting it at bottling last wednesday forced me to put a few in the fridge this evening. Yeah, I should wait a month to try a bottle conditioned beer but I was excited. 

Mate, BEST BEER I'VE EVER BREWED!!!!! I'm so happy I'm shedding tears. Thanks for all the support and advice getting me from kit to AG AHB! 

This one's for you!!!!!




BB


----------



## tangent (1/8/07)

Bonj, i did a basic beer shoot the other day, and guess what we used in the glasses?

you guessed it, beer! we poured loads of beers and i wish i wasn't driving. they were tasty beers too! use a test beer to go flat and adjust the lighting, then shoot with a fresh beer and no art director! bastards just want dribbly bits down the glass!

will post pics when they become public


ps - LOVING the new macbook  it's a fast little bastard!
"and i will hold the said torch if i get to drink the beer in the glass" Tony, you're hired! Under the new reforms, that's probably a workplace agreement


----------



## bonj (1/8/07)

tangent said:


> Bonj, i did a basic beer shoot the other day, and guess what we used in the glasses?
> 
> you guessed it, beer! we poured loads of beers and i wish i wasn't driving. they were tasty beers too! use a test beer to go flat and adjust the lighting, then shoot with a fresh beer and no art director! bastards just want dribbly bits down the glass!


Sounds like fun! :super: I had to drive too, which influenced my decision. I have to admit the dribbly bits do look good, but aren't much fun if you're using 50c white card from the newsagent as your seemless background. <_< 


> will post pics when they become public


I can't wait to see them! 


> ps - LOVING the new macbook  it's a fast little bastard!
> "and i will hold the said torch if i get to drink the beer in the glass" Tony, you're hired! Under the new reforms, that's probably a workplace agreement


hehe... top work. I hope you used an el-cheapo beer to adjust the lighting... or carb it back up with a carbonator cap, and pour it again!


----------



## Tony (1/8/07)

tangent said:


> "and i will hold the said torch if i get to drink the beer in the glass" Tony, you're hired! Under the new reforms, that's probably a workplace agreement



:huh: did i miss something?

:unsure: 

I dont like workplace agreements :angry: but we wont go there

cheers


----------



## bconnery (1/8/07)

Not drinking it right now but here's my Second Fleet IPA some of the QLD got in the case swap...

It isn't quite as dark as it looks...


----------



## therook (1/8/07)

Warrens, three Shades of stout






Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/8/07)

therook said:


> Warrens, three Shades of stout
> View attachment 14049
> 
> 
> Rook



Looks the duck's nuts Rook... I think your terracotta ducks look like they haven't got any though. :lol: 

Many thanks for the sample too. Look forward to it.

Warren -


----------



## Jazzafish (1/8/07)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> Ok, my impatience to try one of my new Pale Ales after tasting it at bottling last wednesday forced me to put a few in the fridge this evening. Yeah, I should wait a month to try a bottle conditioned beer but I was excited.
> 
> Mate, BEST BEER I'VE EVER BREWED!!!!! I'm so happy I'm shedding tears. Thanks for all the support and advice getting me from kit to AG AHB!
> 
> ...



Fantastic! 

Cheers, and welcome to the joys of our craft


----------



## boingk (1/8/07)

Nice work guys, some tasty looking drops around if I ever saw some...

Heres my effort on a Cascade Chocolate Mohogany Honey Porter:






Delicious...will have to do some more of this one for sure. And it has a nice head that doesn't quit - 20+ minutes, which is waaaaay longer than I usually nurse a beer for!


----------



## ale_snail (1/8/07)

ok so this is my Wheat beer



and this is a pale ale i did a few months back


----------



## randyrob (1/8/07)

some nice beers boys, keep up the good work

here's my tastiest one at the moment

mostly marris..........





if i can make beers like this my whole life i will be a happy man


----------



## ale_snail (1/8/07)

is a Wheat beer meant to be as dark as mine is?


----------



## Tony (1/8/07)

well that depends on what you put in it and how you brewed it.

recipe would help

BJCP lists it at 4 to 16 EBC so its fine.

The comercial german wheat i just finnished was a bit lighter but not much. bloody nice too.

cheers


----------



## therook (2/8/07)

This a a recipe T.D sent me for a JSAA.

Excellent drop




Rook


----------



## Jye (2/8/07)

American IPA :chug: I changed up my usual malt bill to help it come through while still keeping the finish dry and I think I succeeded


----------



## Duff (2/8/07)

Jye said:


> American IPA :chug: I changed up my usual malt bill to help it come through while still keeping the finish dry and I think I succeeded



Looks great Jye. Hope to get a couple of double batches done on Sunday, one being an APA/IPA of sorts to split between US05 and the Cry Havoc yeast.

Cheers.


----------



## Jye (2/8/07)

Let me know how the Cry Havoc turns out


----------



## Tony (2/8/07)

Jye said:


> American IPA :chug: I changed up my usual malt bill to help it come through while still keeping the finish dry and I think I succeeded



one day..... ONE DAY.... someone taking a pic like that on their laptop is going to have a nasty accident.

nice beer though 

cheers


----------



## ham2k (2/8/07)

My Brewer's Selection Aussie Pale Ale. Quite a nice drop in my new Reissdorf Koelsch glass (i love these glasses!). You can see the ankle tag from my newborn daughter who came home hospital yesterday.


----------



## Gerard_M (2/8/07)

That is a truely great looking beer there ham2k, I believe I will go pour one myself. Congrats on your new daughter, they are well worth the effort.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## eric8 (2/8/07)

Here's my First BIAB  , Darkside Porter. mmmmm luckily I am going to the Hunter for the weekend, otherwise it may not last too long  
Eric


----------



## therook (3/8/07)

AndrewQLD CPA




Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/8/07)

therook said:


> AndrewQLD CPA
> 
> View attachment 14100
> 
> ...



Hey Rook... Those ducks look a little more pissed each time I see them.  

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/8/07)

therook said:


> AndrewQLD CPA
> 
> View attachment 14100
> 
> ...



Hi Rook, the color looks spot on, hope it tastes good too  .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## therook (3/8/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hi Rook, the color looks spot on, hope it tastes good too  .
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




I was telling warren that i think i stuffed up when i was reculturing the Coopers yeast( i think the temp of the starter got to high) as it has a slight bubblegum/bannana aroma even though i only fermented at 20c....if you dont smell it, it tastes great


----------



## randyrob (3/8/07)

therook said:


> I was telling warren that i think i stuffed up when i was reculturing the Coopers yeast( i think the temp of the starter got to high) as it has a slight bubblegum/bannana aroma even though i only fermented at 20c....if you dont smell it, it tastes great



hmm... do u think that will subside over time? my starter was fermented out at about 16-18 and i
kept the batch at a constant 18 but it sure has a bannana aroma comming out of primary

might just bottle this batch and see if it matures better

what temp are others fermenting coopers house yeast at?

Rob.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/8/07)

therook said:


> I was telling warren that i think i stuffed up when i was reculturing the Coopers yeast( i think the temp of the starter got to high) as it has a slight bubblegum/bannana aroma even though i only fermented at 20c....if you dont smell it, it tastes great




Bugger, it could be due to bad bottle handling, it's possible the yeast could have been stressed. I tend to use White Labs Dry English Ale yeast for my CPA now and ferment @ 20 for a little fruitiness.
Hope it clears up.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/8/07)

I always find holding recultured Coopers SA yeast at 15-16 degrees to give the best results. Always a little rough in the keg for the first month but generally rounds out nicely. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (3/8/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Bugger, it could be due the bad bottle handling, it's possible the yeast could have been stressed. I tend to use White Labs Dry English Ale yeast for my CPA now and ferment @ 20 for a little fruitiness.
> Hope it clears up.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




How do you think US56 would go??????????


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/8/07)

therook said:


> How do you think US56 would go??????????



Actually Rook, I haven't used that yeast before, but yesterday I pitched some into my Australian Ale so I will know what it's like in a couple of weeks. Might be a bit too clean for a CPA going by the yeast description.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## ozpowell (3/8/07)

Belgian Wit :beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/8/07)

ozpowell said:


> Belgian Wit :beer:
> 
> View attachment 14102



Niiiice, my favourite tipple, could go one of those right now.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Steve (3/8/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Niiiice, my favourite tipple, could go one of those right now.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




especially sitting right in that very spot. What a view..... :beer:


----------



## craig maher (3/8/07)

ozpowell said:


> Belgian Wit :beer:
> 
> View attachment 14102



Looks lovely OP
Weather looks great too - top day for a Wit :chug: 
Cold and rainy here  

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## MVZOOM (3/8/07)

SNPA Clone # 3 (sorry for bad camera phone pic)


----------



## ale_snail (3/8/07)

Tony said:


> well that depends on what you put in it and how you brewed it.
> 
> recipe would help
> 
> ...



it was just Wheat LME x 2 
1.1kg of Dex 
650g Corn Syrup
250 light DME

25 of Cascade for 30 minutes

i dont know whats a wheat beer is supposed to taste like so i dont know if i ruined it 

also i think i 'caramelised' some of the LME when i was boiling it, that may have contributed to the colour

cheers

Daniel


----------



## Tony (3/8/07)

ale_snail said:


> it was just Wheat LME x 2
> 1.1kg of Dex
> 650g Corn Syrup
> 250 light DME
> ...



Oh dear..... were you making a german wheat beer.

For one....... forget about using sugar...... go all malt. Its the hardest think to shake when your going from kits to being more adventurous. 

corn sugar is not the best thing to put in beer. Its just not suposed to be there. I used to work in a factory that made it and its just starch that is partially converted to sugar and spray dried. Its used to help with head retention. wheat malt is naturally high in protein and its the protein that forms the head. corn sugar has no protein in it, its just unconverted starch and sugar. better off using more wheat malt.

that much dex is only going to thin the body and reduce the flavour of the beer so what you added with the corn sugar is undone by the dex...... better off using malt extract. The beer will taste better.

OK.... a german wheat beer is generally around 60% wheat malt/40% barly malt. low bitterness with "german hops" cascade is sacraligious. :lol: 

I would have a go at this for a good wheat beer.

Im not sure of your production methods but try this and see how you go.

MEthod for 23 liter batch:

2.5kg wheat malt extract
1.2kg light malt extract

20g tettnanger hops @ 4.5%AA boiled for 45 min
10g tettnanger hops @ 4.5%AA boiled for 10 min

1. get a big pot 18 to 20 liters ($20 at big W) 
2. Fill it with about 14 liters of hot water from the tap.
3. Put 1 to 1.5 KG of malt extract in and mix till completly disolved. this will give you a gravity of around 1.040.... perfect for boiling your hops in.
4. bring this to the boil and add your bittering hops and boil for 45 minuites. Lid "off".
5. add the late 10g of hops with 10 min left to go.
6. turn off the heat and disolve the rest of the malt extract.
7. cool in the laundty tub/bath tub buy surounding it with water a few times.
8. tip into firmenter when cool and top up to 23 liters. airate will by stiring in lits of air with a sterile spoon.
9. pitch with the new wheat yeast out (cant remember its number) or a good liquid yeast like WLP300 or 3068 (my fav :super: )
10. firment at about 20 deg, bottle or keg and gas it a bit more than usual. hool in while its young and at its best.

this will give you a beer at 1.050 and 9.5 EBC

hope this helps a bit.

cheers


----------



## tangent (3/8/07)

> one day..... ONE DAY.... someone taking a pic like that on their laptop is going to have a nasty accident.



how many times do you have to restart a coaster Tony? 

i'm a bit suss about using a shite load of extract, then saying, that recipe needs more extract, only use dried extract, that's heaps different to liquid extract 
why not use less water with the tins of goo?

dexy does counteract the goo to a degree.


----------



## Steve (4/8/07)

Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nelson Sauvin Ale).....probably the best AG I have done and I just pulled the recipe outa me arse. :beerbang: 






Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jazzafish (4/8/07)

An Impreial Brown Ale with lots of Amarillo and Cascade


----------



## Tony (4/8/07)

I always made my self hopped beers with just malt extract..... liquid that is. Dried extract tends to be a lot darker.

Got the idea from ESB's 3kg kits..... i loved them.

and coopers premium kits with the 1.5kg can of light malt extract were at the better end of the kit stick for me.

Nothing wrong with putting some dex in there but not huge quantities..... its just not as good as an all malt beer.

cheers


----------



## Tony (4/8/07)

Steve said:


> Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nelson Sauvin Ale).....probably the best AG I have done and I just pulled the recipe outa me arse. :beerbang:
> View attachment 14123
> 
> 
> ...



that looks great Steve.

recipe.... after you wipe it please....... considering where you got it and all  

cheers


----------



## danman (5/8/07)

first beer from my new keg setup


----------



## danman (5/8/07)

first beer from my new keg setup


#edit# cant make my pic work-HELP


----------



## Tony (5/8/07)

EKG bitter made with about 6% 100 ebc cryatal and 1% cararoma.

fantastic orange colour @ 15 ebc.

hopped all the way with over 200g of EKG in 50 liters

very nice indeed

cheers


----------



## brendanos (6/8/07)

I should've taken a photo of that Boon Kriek I just shared with a friend, the colour was amazing, as was the beer (actually considering it for top 3 contender). I'll get one next bottle.


----------



## Steve (6/8/07)

Tony said:


> that looks great Steve.
> 
> recipe.... after you wipe it please....... considering where you got it and all
> 
> cheers




Nelson's Bastard Ale (Nelson coz of the hops and Bastard coz ive no idea what it'll turn out like) 

3.5kg Marris Otter
500gms Wheat Malt
500gms Caramunich II
40gms Choc Malt
30gms Roast Malt

35gms Northern Brewer (6.20% AA) @ 60 mins
15gms Nelson Sauvin flowers (13% AA) @ 30 mins
15gms NS @ 15 mins + Whirlfloc
15gms NS @ 10 mins
20gms NS @ 0 mins

1 x Nottingham Ale yeast

Mashed @ 67 for 60 mins

No chilled overnight

SG 1040

Finished the keg yesterday arvo ....


----------



## Asher (6/8/07)

Here you go Brendan... 


This was taken at 'Cafe Camping' in Beersel. This aging little cafe doubles as the local pigeon racing clubhouse...

BTW - Was the Boon purchased locally?

Asher


----------



## Steve (6/8/07)

Tony said:


> EKG bitter made with about 6% 100 ebc cryatal and 1% cararoma.
> 
> fantastic orange colour @ 15 ebc.
> 
> ...




Nicely planned photo shoot Tony....with the shrubbery n all. Very classy. Beer looks nice too.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## randyrob (6/8/07)

Asher said:


> Here you go Brendan...
> View attachment 14139
> 
> This was taken at 'Cafe Camping' in Beersel. This aging little cafe doubles as the local pigeon racing clubhouse...
> ...




that's gotto be one of my favourite pics so far, that beer just looks soo tasty


----------



## brendanos (7/8/07)

Asher said:


> Here you go Brendan...
> View attachment 14139
> 
> This was taken at 'Cafe Camping' in Beersel. This aging little cafe doubles as the local pigeon racing clubhouse...
> ...




Oh wow!! Thanks dude! Upon steady reflection of this beer, and pending a second tasting, I think it might be my new #1.

The International Beer Shop has them in very limited supply. Come visit me there on a Saturday afternoon and we'll talk about beer for far too long (or not long enough?)

Anyone else wishing to try this beer should probs get in ASAP, and being homebrewers you deserve the heads up.


----------



## Jye (7/8/07)

First pour from the new kegerator is a Hefeweizen with the wb-06 dried yeast. Carbonation is still a touch low but it has all the weizen characteristics and a great tart finish :chug:


----------



## therook (7/8/07)

That looks great Jye...so you giving the yeast a thumbs up?

Rook


----------



## Steve (7/8/07)

Jye said:


> First pour from the new kegerator is a Hefeweizen with the wb-06 dried yeast. Carbonation is still a touch low but it has all the weizen characteristics and a great tart finish :chug:
> 
> View attachment 14155




Recipe please! Im planning the same for Sunday with WB06. How is the yeast?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jye (7/8/07)

Yep :beerbang: 

I have a Roggenbeir that was pitched onto the yeast cake and fermented at 17C and the aroma is immense.


----------



## SJW (7/8/07)

> Ok, my impatience to try one of my new Pale Ales after tasting it at bottling last wednesday forced me to put a few in the fridge this evening. Yeah, I should wait a month to try a bottle conditioned beer but I was excited.
> 
> Mate, BEST BEER I'VE EVER BREWED!!!!! I'm so happy I'm shedding tears. Thanks for all the support and advice getting me from kit to AG AHB!
> 
> ...


Any chance of sneak peak and the recipe, I got one to do and would love a look at a


> BEST BEER I'VE EVER BREWED!!!!!



Steve


----------



## Jye (7/8/07)

Steve said:


> Recipe please! Im planning the same for Sunday with WB06. How is the yeast?
> Cheers
> Steve



You can find it here, also check out the link in my signature.


----------



## Steve (7/8/07)

Jye said:


> You can find it here, also check out the link in my signature.




:beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## drsmurto (7/8/07)

Nothing in these glasses yet but am was so happy with my score that i had to post a pic. Everyone here has such cool beer glasses. I finally have a few that are at least a step up from my partners milkshake glasses!  

A mate had them sitting around in their boxes still and was about to put them on ebay but gave them to me instead. I love the Pilsner Urquell jobby even if it doesnt hold much..... :beerbang:


----------



## SJW (7/8/07)

A set of 6 of those JS glasses went for over $130 on e-bay the other day. Considering the seller probably got them for nix as a corporate x-mas gift or something. I would of paid $40.

Steve


----------



## Steve (7/8/07)

Jye said:


> You can find it here, also check out the link in my signature.




Jye - did you use Hersbrucker or Mittlefruh?


----------



## Jye (7/8/07)

Steve said:


> Jye - did you use Hersbrucker or Mittlefruh?



Ive got no idea :huh: craftbrewer just has them down as Hallertau. There is so little in the recipe I dont really think it is going to make any difference.

Do you plan to do the acid rest? Zwickel has also been talking about it and Ive read a bit about it producing more clove. I will be trying Ross's hefe this Friday which is the same recipe but without the acid rest and it will be interesting to see the difference if any.


----------



## Steve (7/8/07)

Jye said:


> Ive got no idea :huh: craftbrewer just has them down as Hallertau. There is so little in the recipe I dont really think it is going to make any difference.
> 
> Do you plan to do the acid rest? Zwickel has also been talking about it and Ive read a bit about it producing more clove. I will be trying Ross's hefe this Friday which is the same recipe but without the acid rest and it will be interesting to see the difference if any.




Nope no acid rest....thanks
Steve


----------



## Tony (7/8/07)

SJW said:


> A set of 6 of those JS glasses went for over $130 on e-bay the other day. Considering the seller probably got them for nix as a corporate x-mas gift or something. I would of paid $40.
> 
> Steve



 I had a set of 6 of these

only 2 remain  

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (7/8/07)

SJW said:


> A set of 6 of those JS glasses went for over $130 on e-bay the other day. Considering the seller probably got them for nix as a corporate x-mas gift or something. I would of paid $40.
> 
> Steve



 I will be keeping that little bit of info from my mate. No idea where he got them from, i think the grolsch and pils urquell came with the beers. 

I picked up the JS tasting set of 4 glasses in a wooden paddle off ebay, more of a bar decoration but may come in use for teaching mates what real beer tastes like.


----------



## johnno (7/8/07)

ESB. Straight out of secondary.


cheers
johnno


----------



## Tony (8/8/07)

IIPA, 3.5 months old and fantastic.

11% ABV, 120 IBU (calculated but probably not quite)

Hops....... wow..... hops.

malty, slight sweetness, smooth alcahol warmth.

head you can eat with a spoon, and tastes like eating ..... hops  

the perfect beer to be drinking on a warm winters afternoon when im suposed to be at work h34r: 

cheers


----------



## bonj (8/8/07)

That head looks beautiful Tony. I could lie down on that and have a sleep.


----------



## Steve (8/8/07)

yeah....thanks for that ya mongrel....top photos!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## drsmurto (8/8/07)

Thats pretty much beer porn Tony - far too seductive and will get me into trouble looking at pics like those at work. Belongs in a sealed magazine. 

And lets not even start discussing the effect of drool on keyboards. Nice beer!


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/8/07)

A celebratory Phat pint of Boston Lager type beer I made.  

Wife's gunna kill me. :lol: 

Well done KoNG. Garage Dayz await. B) 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (8/8/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> A celebratory Phat pint of Boston Lager type beer I made.
> 
> Wife's gunna kill me. :lol:
> 
> ...



:lol: i could murder a pint right now...!


----------



## Ross (8/8/07)

Just poured myself a pint of 1st Gold bitter Mmmmmm...

You'll have to use your imagination, as this is far too good to fart around taking pics  

Cheers Ross


----------



## 0M39A (8/8/07)

Drinking a pretty standard APA at the moment.

POR bittering, cascade flavour and aroma, 3kg light malt, 500g wheat malt, 200g medium crystal, us-05

was in primary for ages, no secondary, just bulk primed, but its so damn clear. dont have a camera bar my camera phone, so not really worth taking a pic of, but im loving it right now. lovely head that lasts all the way to the bottom of the pint glass. 

I know im going to have quite a few more of these before the night is out...


----------



## Wardhog (11/8/07)

Vienna Lager. The first beer I've made that I can put my hand on my heart and honestly say that I would rather drink this than any commercial lager anywhere. I'm extremely pleased with the way this turned out.


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/8/07)

The Drunk Arab's Flyblown Belgian Blonde. Scary beer porn. This is a top drop! :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Bring back the Leuven.  

Warren -


----------



## danman (12/8/07)

finally,my first Russian Imperial Stout taken from my very own keg setup :beer: 











cant believe how good it is to be outta the tallies :beerbang: 

cheers,dan


----------



## 0M39A (12/8/07)

A lovely twocan stout earlier





and onto an apa now. strange, this one is really really cloudy, but every other one has been nice and clear. probably a good excuse to open another tally to see what its like 






both taste great. sorry for the shitty camera phone pics.


----------



## roger mellie (12/8/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> The Drunk Arab's Flyblown Belgian Blonde. Scary beer porn. This is a top drop! :beerbang: :beerbang:
> 
> Bring back the Leuven.
> 
> Warren -



Beer looks the goods - but Where is the pHat?

RM


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/8/07)

roger mellie said:


> Beer looks the goods - but Where is the pHat?
> 
> RM



Tempting as it is I just can't bring myself to consume a Belgian from a PhAT. Force of habit I guess. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Lukes (13/8/07)

Another stout as it's that time of year:






- Luke


----------



## randyrob (13/8/07)

Coopers Pale Ale




mashed lower than planned by mistake but came out closer to style because of it!


----------



## matti (14/8/07)

I tasted one of these two days ago yammy.
Moved it in the garage for aging and couldnt resist another one.
:angry: it had a slightly yeasty cardboard flavour.
I hope it was only the yeast not settled and not an infection. :blink:


----------



## snagler (14/8/07)

matti said:


> I tasted one of these two days ago yammy.
> Moved it in the garage for aging and couldnt resist another one.
> :angry: it had a slightly yeasty cardboard flavour.
> I hope it was only the yeast not settled and not an infection. :blink:



"Yammy" Please explain, is this better than yummy or is it more brew lingo that I havent caught up with yet?


----------



## Tony (14/8/07)

Met up with Bonj on his hunter adventure this arvo.

Gave him a bottle of IIPA to try and one to drop off to scott and keith at potters.

HE passed me a bottle of "whitbier STYLE" beer as he put it  

mate its tops..... as you can see, it poured wonderfully and smelt of perfume and lollies at first, very plesant, made me smile when i sniffed it.

had a good slurp or 2 and the coriander seeds are there for sure. I LOOOOOOOOOVE corriander seeds. Hate the plant, love the seeds B) 

he told me he overdid the orange peel but the coriander is dominant to me.

a bloody great beer mate, and nice to meet you breifly today.

cheers


----------



## yardy (17/8/07)

Ross' Summer Ale, kegged this morning, chilled and force carbed this arv, this is my first go at Nelson and i like it, a lot :chug: 

first one out of the keg





nice one Ross :beer: 

Cheers

Yard


----------



## roger mellie (17/8/07)

yardy said:


> Ross' Summer Ale, kegged this morning, chilled and force carbed this arv, this is my first go at Nelson and i like it, a lot :chug:
> 
> first one out of the keg
> <photo snipped>
> ...



Looks the goods Yardy - did you use any other hop - or 100% Nelson.

I have made 6 or so of these and experimented with different combinations of hops for bittering, dry hopping etc. Still cant beat the 100% Nelson from start to finish (i think the original Rossco recipe even had a Mash hop in there somewhere)

Up there with the best beer I have made and so simple. The old 7 days from Grain to Brain - gotta love it.

RM


----------



## yardy (17/8/07)

roger mellie said:


> Looks the goods Yardy - did you use any other hop - or 100% Nelson.
> 
> I have made 6 or so of these and experimented with different combinations of hops for bittering, dry hopping etc. Still cant beat the 100% Nelson from start to finish (i think the original Rossco recipe even had a Mash hop in there somewhere)
> 
> ...



Hey Rog,

yeah mate, 100% Nelson ( hence the title  ), the more i drink this the more i think this is one of the best beers i've made, just wandering back up to the shed with the empty and the aroma left behind in the glass is
awesome, i was planning another wheaty next but i think i'll do another Full Nelson and let it get some age on it, i know this one won't last long :lol: 

Cheers

Yard


----------



## Screwtop (17/8/07)

Finally, my Zwickel Pilsener, possibly one of the best beers I've made to date, typical dry North German Pilsener, Magnum bitterness - just right and Sazz aroma with a nice crisp dry finish, the Swiss Lager yeast from Craftbrewer was just right for this beer. Nice tight thick white head that lasts, a great beer. Thanks Zwickel, wish I could shout you one in return for the recipe, maybe next time you are in Oz. Having a lager night Sunday, the family will all be here, we have some good imported Pils to taste side by side with the Zwickel Pils of course.

Definitely Impressed:


----------



## MVZOOM (17/8/07)

Screwtop said:


> Finally, my Zwickel Pilsener, possibly one of the best beers I've made to date, typical dry North German Pilsener, Magnum bitterness - just right and Sazz aroma with a nice crisp dry finish, the Swiss Lager yeast from Craftbrewer was just right for this beer. Nice tight thick white head that lasts, a great beer. Thanks Zwickel, wish I could shout you one in return for the recipe, maybe next time you are in Oz. Having a lager night Sunday, the family will all be here, we have some good imported Pils to taste side by side with the Zwickel Pils of course.
> 
> Definitely Impressed:
> View attachment 14335



That's a top looking beer, well done!


----------



## Zwickel (17/8/07)

thanks Screwy, I feel very honoured, thanks mate :beer: 

looks beautyful indeed


----------



## goatherder (17/8/07)

Outstanding pic Yardy. Is that a Leffe chalice?


----------



## Screwtop (17/8/07)

Zwickel said:


> thanks Screwy, I feel very honoured, thanks mate :beer:
> 
> looks beautyful indeed




Looks great mate, but Oh the taste and aroma, FANTASTIC! thanks again, and so simple.


----------



## yardy (18/8/07)

goatherder said:


> Outstanding pic Yardy. Is that a Leffe chalice?



thanks gh, yeah, i got it from murphys in a promotion pack, 6 pack of blondes and the free glass.

Cheers

Yard


----------



## albrews (18/8/07)

Tony said:


> IIPA, 3.5 months old and fantastic.
> 
> 11% ABV, 120 IBU (calculated but probably not quite)
> 
> ...



hi, it looks a great foam, and do you use any special tricks to create a foam like it.?

cheers, alan


----------



## Batz (18/8/07)

Screwtop said:


> Finally, my Zwickel Pilsener, possibly one of the best beers I've made to date, typical dry North German Pilsener, Magnum bitterness - just right and Sazz aroma with a nice crisp dry finish, the Swiss Lager yeast from Craftbrewer was just right for this beer. Nice tight thick white head that lasts, a great beer. Thanks Zwickel, wish I could shout you one in return for the recipe, maybe next time you are in Oz. Having a lager night Sunday, the family will all be here, we have some good imported Pils to taste side by side with the Zwickel Pils of course.
> 
> Definitely Impressed:
> View attachment 14335




Now that looks and sounds like the Pils I want :super: 
Wouldn't have a bottle to spare Screwy? I would love to try this one.


Batz


----------



## Brewer_010 (18/8/07)

Batz said:


> Now that looks and sounds like the Pils I want :super:
> Wouldn't have a bottle to spare Screwy? I would love to try this one.
> Batz



And a recipe would be good too


----------



## slc7883 (18/8/07)

Since the keg freezer is up and running i seem to be taking far more photos of things ..... hmmm..... a little excitable perhaps?? ..... this one is my Strawberry Blonde, basically a Coopers Canadian Blonde kit fermented with BE2 and 600 grms frozen whole strawberries. As most of you know the Blonde kit is pretty bland in the flavour stakes so the strawberries give it a bit of a fruity after taste... quite nice even if I do say so myself


----------



## Tony (18/8/07)

albrews said:


> hi, it looks a great foam, and do you use any special tricks to create a foam like it.?
> 
> cheers, alan



Funny you should ask this.

I dont do anything different, i just mash it firment it, bottle it and hook in

Today i got some bottles from my granny garage full of an English Old Ale thats about 1 1/2 years old

Chilled one to about 10 deg and poured it.

I went downsatairs and came back 10 min later to find this...... the coolest looking head formation on earth. It looks like a little volcano or a big nipple

It has that.... long term storage, carb thing happening where its not so much over carbed and doesnt gush but holds a fantastic head.

HAs a great caramel aged aroma to it too. Very nice.

cheers


----------



## Doogiechap (18/8/07)

Nice refreshing Kolsch  . Thanks Tony for posting the recipe. This is the 1st beer I have made that my wife enjoys :super: .
Cheers
Doug



<h1 class="firstHeading">
</h1>


----------



## lucas (18/8/07)

my cookie brown ale, containing cinnamon and vanilla, inspired by the one in radical brewing. I was really disappointed with this when I first kegged it, but in a week it's gone for very average to quite a nice drop. will have to make an effort to not drink it too quickly to see if it continues improving at this rate


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/8/07)

Shot Of Sheedy Stout


----------



## Screwtop (19/8/07)

Batz said:


> Now that looks and sounds like the Pils I want :super:
> Wouldn't have a bottle to spare Screwy? I would love to try this one.
> Batz



Will have to bottle from the keg Batz which doesn't always work well for carbing. Let me know when your going to be down this end of the coast, call in and I'll tip some into you. Or will get a botle to you somehow.

Think the recipe was posted previously, search for Zwickel Pilsener, be sure to follow the mash schedule.


----------



## bonj (19/8/07)

Tony said:


> Met up with Bonj on his hunter adventure this arvo.
> 
> Gave him a bottle of IIPA to try and one to drop off to scott and keith at potters.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review mate! I personally thought the coriander was dominant also... others have disagreed. That's the beauty of tasting it yourself!

I could go a glass of that right now, but when I got in a few hours ago, the beer fridge was sitting at 19deg... seems a cat has swung off the power cord to the fridgemate some time in the last week, and unplugged the chest freezer.  Will probably take the better part of a week to get back into balance... :lol:

At least my sense of taste is back. I drank the last roady of the wit with rellies in Taree on Friday night. Apart from my navigational woes coming out of Newcastle, it was a pretty smooth trip back north. Somehow I managed to lose the Pacific Highway in Ballina this morning... good thing I recognised the road... "Hang-on!" I thought.... "This is the road to Byron Bay... I need the road to Tweed Heads" so I caught that one without causing too much back tracking or extra driving... hehe

Glad you enjoyed the beer.


----------



## winkle (21/8/07)

First up a CAP using jasmine rice.
I was aiming for the colour (looks darker here) but could have been filtered.

View attachment 14431


Then a hefe-weizen, but since I'd used K-97 yeast and B-Saaz hops as bittering and flavouring (very nice citrus taste/aroma) maybe it's a wit 

View attachment 14432


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/8/07)

winkle said:


> First up a CAP using jasmine rice.



Hey, good stuff Winkle... Jasmine rice has always had me curious. Can you notice any contribution to the flavour/aroma from using it?  

Warren -


----------



## winkle (21/8/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey, good stuff Winkle... Jasmine rice has always had me curious. Can you notice any contribution to the flavour/aroma from using it?
> 
> Warren -



I can't notice any jasmine in it but the rice gives a sharpness to the flavour and dryness in general compared to using corn.


----------



## matti (24/8/07)

this one is what I kill a hangover with. 
5.2% pacific lager.
ibu 25ish
55-63-66-77
10 min-45ish min-20min-10 min
step mash single decoction at 63-66
missed sacch rest by 2 degrees (my intention was to hit 68)
5kgs pils JW
.250 crystal ebc 300
.250 carapils

posted before. but...
I transferred this from kettle to fermenter and got some HSA.
Nothing a couple of drops of fresh lemon can fix.hehehe
oh yeah poor eff so 1kgs of DME
for the hair splitters no 100 % ag


----------



## tangent (24/8/07)

looks good anyway Matti


----------



## roger mellie (25/8/07)

Freshly kegged LCBA III (thx Tony) - Amarillo and Riwaka this time - Passionfruit and Ripe Citrus.

 

RM


----------



## yardy (25/8/07)

roger mellie said:


> Freshly kegged LCBA III (thx Tony) - Amarillo and Riwaka this time - Passionfruit and Ripe Citrus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice on the eyes Roger :beer: , any chance of the recipe ?
Cheers

Yard


----------



## roger mellie (25/8/07)

yardy said:


> Very nice on the eyes Roger :beer: , any chance of the recipe ?
> Cheers
> 
> Yard



I'm happy to put the recipe in the recipe section - but I owe Tony all credit for this - the base recipe is as per his original LCBA clone.

There is only one more detracting factor - these beers are way to easy to drink. B) 

RM


----------



## Tony (25/8/07)

Origional recipe is in the recipe section

A great beer to experiment with hop styles with.

Im cracking grain for one right now 

LCBA 2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.40
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato:  11.41
Anticipated EBC: 6.3
Anticipated IBU: 25.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
76.9 8.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
9.6 1.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
6.7 0.70 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
6.7 0.70 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 8.7 40 min.
30.00 g. NZ Cascade Whole 5.80 7.4 40 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 4.9 15 min.
30.00 g. NZ Cascade Whole 5.80 4.2 15 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. NZ Cascade Whole 5.80 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


Using all NZ flower hops this time. I love Flowers 

I have made it with a Cascade/B-SAAZ and Amarillo/B-SAAZ combos and both were great. I loved the amarillo one  Passionfruit.

GIvving the NZ cascade a run tommorow to test it out

cheers


----------



## roger mellie (25/8/07)

Tony said:


> Origional recipe is in the recipe section
> 
> A great beer to experiment with hop styles with.
> 
> ...




Try the D Saaz Tony - like Rossco says - B Saaz on Steriods.

RM


----------



## Tony (25/8/07)

yeah mate ive got some to try in a Pilsner style beer soon. check my signature 

shame we cant get the D-SAAZ in flowers.

cheers


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (26/8/07)

Not in a beer glass, but in a glass beer bottle: 





A mate and I have been going to a place near my work every payday for a while now to stock up and recently found they still had this...we've bought three whole cases of it over as many weeks (shop owner says there is more out the back too)...and here I was thinking it was all gone months ago! :super: 

PZ.


----------



## bonj (27/8/07)

Nice find... And I like the way you've obscured the lettering on the device behind to say UB40... although then the glass probably should be red red wine


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (27/8/07)

Bonj said:


> I like the way you've obscured the lettering on the device behind to say UB40... although then the glass probably should be red red wine



I hadn't even noticed that...nice one! :lol: 

PZ.


----------



## reVoxAHB (27/8/07)

Tony said:


> Using all NZ flower hops this time. I love Flowers
> GIvving the NZ cascade a run tommorow to test it out
> 
> cheers



Hiya Tony,

I brewed a double-batch of the LCBA1 a few weeks ago using all NZ hop flowers.
Yeah, I love flowers, too.

I noticed, there was almost an oil sheen on the top of the fermenters coming out of primary, which I immediately took as an infection. Realized it was probably the oils from BSaaz. Beer tasted great.

Cranked the first keg on tap last Monday. Was gone Thursday nite  Granted, I had a few mates drop by, but that's what it's there for, right? :beer: 

Cheers,
reVox


----------



## Tony (27/8/07)

mate your about the 20th person to say that to me.

Its a great base beer to try all sorts of hops but that combo with the B-SAAZ works so well with the sweet maltiness.

I dropped some of the vienna this time round to see what it does to the beer. I am after a very pale clean hoppy beer.

I recon it will be tops 

and yeah..... this is one to hide from your mates if you want some left 

cheers


----------



## glennheinzel (28/8/07)

And the winner is.... Blanche De Chambly! Followed by Charlottes and in third spot is Kunig Ludwig.





Edit: Moved this post to here from elsewhere


----------



## Peter Wadey (29/8/07)

Couple of images of a Bock I mashed a while back.





I should learn to downsize my glasses 

Peter


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/8/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> Couple of images of a Bock I mashed a while back.
> 
> 
> I should learn to downsize my glasses
> ...



Very Nice Peter, and crystal clear again!

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/8/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> Couple of images of a Bock I mashed a while back.
> 
> View attachment 14627
> View attachment 14628
> ...



Great looking Bock Peter!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Peter Wadey (29/8/07)

Thanks Gents.
Some prefer rose tinted glasses.
I prefer Ruby!

Rgs,
Peter


----------



## Doc (29/8/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> I should learn to downsize my glasses


Blasphemy.
Time to upsize mate.
Just a couple of quiets here tonight, whilst filling a couple of bottles for the Bathurst comp.

Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/8/07)

Doc said:


> Blasphemy.
> Time to upsize mate.
> Just a couple of quiets here tonight, whilst filling a couple of bottles for the Bathurst comp.
> 
> Doc



LOL Doc, and on a school night too.  

C&B
TDA


----------



## eric8 (29/8/07)

Doc said:


> Blasphemy.
> Time to upsize mate.
> Just a couple of quiets here tonight, whilst filling a couple of bottles for the Bathurst comp.
> 
> Doc



And I thought you where supposed to be sick <_< . Maybe THATS why you where sick  .
eric


----------



## Doc (29/8/07)

eric8 said:


> And I thought you where supposed to be sick


----------



## eric8 (29/8/07)

Doc said:


> Dead on my arse Monday, recovery yesterday and back on the wagon today. Argyle for lunch (lovely Weissbier), and the Rambo tonight (from the yardglass). Whiskey evening tomorrow night at work so all good :beer:
> 
> Doc



Good to hear DR. Sounds like you are making up for some lost time :beerbang: 
eric


----------



## Peter Wadey (31/8/07)

Doc said:


> Blasphemy.
> Time to upsize mate.
> Just a couple of quiets here tonight, whilst filling a couple of bottles for the Bathurst comp.
> 
> Doc



LOL Doc,
This is how my 3.5 yr old daughter sees me now!




You want to worsen the situation???!!!
Rgds,
Pete


----------



## Lukes (31/8/07)

Doc said:


> Blasphemy.
> Time to upsize mate.
> Just a couple of quiets here tonight, whilst filling a couple of bottles for the Bathurst comp.
> 
> Doc



Good to see you wearing it in the last pic too Doc :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (31/8/07)

Zwickel Weizen




Beautiful - clove with just a hint of banana. Come on Summer!


----------



## Brewer_010 (31/8/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> LOL Doc,
> This is how my 3.5 yr old daughter sees me now!
> View attachment 14680
> 
> ...



At least you got two eyes man....


----------



## Enerjex (31/8/07)

Doc said:


> Blasphemy.
> Time to upsize mate.
> Just a couple of quiets here tonight, whilst filling a couple of bottles for the Bathurst comp.
> 
> Doc




Nice Glass Doc! Would certainly come in handy when SWMBO shouts "ONLY HAVE 1 BEER TONIGHT!"


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/9/07)

Screwtop said:


> Zwickel Weizen
> 
> View attachment 14685
> 
> ...



Damn it Screwtop another Erdinger glass. They always remind me of a well-proportioned woman in a Freudian way. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (1/9/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Damn it Screwtop another Erdinger glass. They always remind me of a well-proportioned woman in a Freudian way. h34r:
> 
> Warren -




You like em top heavy Warren ? :lol: Frau Brste


----------



## Ross (1/9/07)

Screwtop said:


> Zwickel Weizen
> 
> View attachment 14685
> 
> ...



Beautiful Pic Screwtop, I'm dribbling :wub: & I know it'll taste equally as good :chug: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/9/07)

Screwtop said:


> You like em top heavy Warren ? :lol: Frau Brste



:wub: :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (1/9/07)

Ross said:


> View attachment 14685
> 
> 
> Beautiful Pic Screwtop, I'm dribbling :wub: & I know it'll taste equally as good :chug:
> ...




That yeast works so well Ross, love Weizens so easy to make and so quick into the keg. Was unable to get the fermentation temp to the 22 that I was aiming for. The ferulic rest provided a beautiful clove aroma, fementing at 18 -19 provided just a hint of banana. Bloody delicious.


----------



## Ross (1/9/07)

Screwtop said:


> That yeast works so well Ross, love Weizens so easy to make and so quick into the keg. Was unable to get the fermentation temp to the 22 that I was aiming for. The ferulic rest provided a beautiful clove aroma, fementing at 18 -19 provided just a hint of banana. Bloody delicious.



Was that your usual 3068 or the dried weizen yeast?

Cheers Ross


----------



## eric8 (1/9/07)

Screwie,
have you got a recipe for that one?
eric


----------



## Jye (2/9/07)




----------



## bugwan (2/9/07)

Looks like you need a dessert spoon for that one Jye...!

Screwtop - was your Ferulic rest (for the Weizen) at around 43 degrees? Did you do a 50 degree step as well?? I haven't done one myself, but love the clove aroma in a Weizen...


----------



## Screwtop (2/9/07)

Ross said:


> Was that your usual 3068 or the dried weizen yeast?
> 
> Cheers Ross




First time use of the dried Weizen yeast from --- "Craftbrewer" Ross :lol: 
So easy to use this yeast, Zwickels recipe/mash schedule produces a really dry weizen, again just the way I like them. Could tip this into your head all day in summer, trouble is you'd never guess it's just over 5% ABV - could get into some serious trouble. This is one of my all time favs to date. Pitched low looking for more banana, didn't reach the desired temp for banana - but so glad, don't really think it would have worked in such a dry beer, the clove suits perfectly. Swamp one down and you feel really refreshed.




Sorry for the rave, easy to see I'm please with this beer


----------



## Screwtop (2/9/07)

Would love to try that Rye Jye, looks like a choc milkshake!

Recipe and mash schedule, dead simple.



> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Zwickel Weizen
> Style: Weizen/Weissbier
> TYPE: All Grain
> ...



Screwy


----------



## Tony (2/9/07)

42.55% + 31.91% = 74.46%

where did the other 25.54% of the grain go screwey?

Mine is at 110KPA behing the bar naturally carbing up.

Planing to give the keg a good roll around, chill it overnight and serve it up

God i hope its good.

cheers


----------



## Screwtop (2/9/07)

Tony said:


> 42.55% + 31.91% = 74.46%
> 
> where did the other 25.54% of the grain go screwey?
> 
> ...




Should have known you would be the one to pick that up Tony, used up the last of some Powells Wheat Malt, but the reecipe called for all Weyermann so I just added the weights together for the Weyermann, BUT slipped up on the percentage.

This is the actual;


> 1.50 kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 31.91 %
> 2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 42.55 %
> 1.20 kg Wheat Malt (Powells) (3.5 EBC) Grain 25.53 %



Have edited the recipe percentages.


----------



## Tony (2/9/07)

I was told when i was leaving school i would fit into either a technical trade or as a detective in the police farse.

I went the trade.

My curse is i notice things out of place 

not picking, just curious 

cheers

Edit: would have never made an english teacher!

well.... they have spell check now


----------



## KoNG (2/9/07)

Brighton - pacific hallertau bright ale....


----------



## bugwan (2/9/07)

Great shot KoNG. So that's what those large spaces at the bottom of the keyboard are for... I've always wondered!


----------



## KoNG (2/9/07)

:lol: i might look into glueing a coaster there..!!!


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/9/07)

Just what I've been looking for... a PhAT notebook. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (3/9/07)

Tonight im drinking Wiezguy's Schneider Weiss clone

WellIf you poured me a glass i would have told you it was an import from germany. great colour, nice mouth feel, smooth and yeast character was spot on. A fantastic weiss mate..... thanks.





I then dug out the bottle of Rauchbier that i have been asking about and waiting on for god knows how long

I was not disapointed. 

A perfectly clear deep copper perfectly ballanced somky beer. I love it.

Bitterness ballances malt sweetness perfectly and the smoke...... oh the smoke.

Going to have to do another one myself to bottle soon. I miss having a good rauch to crack when i feel like one.





cheers mate


----------



## Weizguy (3/9/07)

Tony said:


> Tonight im drinking Wiezguy's Schneider Weiss clone
> 
> WellIf you poured me a glass i would have told you it was an import from germany. great colour, nice mouth feel, smooth and yeast character was spot on. A fantastic weiss mate..... thanks.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tony.

I almost forgot that I gave you those. Glad U enjoyed them.  

The Rauch is becoming a little old. I noticed, as I have been tasting all along, but is still quite balanced, if a little mellow now.

As for the Weissbier, I wish I'd got one to you a bit fresher..., although if you've looked after it, it was still close to it's peak when you got it. I'm very happy with it.

BTW, I thought I left to bottles of Rauchbier for you. Hmmmm :blink: 

Seth


----------



## Tony (3/9/07)

Oh..... :huh: 

Someone thought half were for him 

He can enjoy them too  looks after me well enough!

I picked them up at 2pm this arvo from the shop. so they have just sat in a fridge since you dropped them off.

I got them home, strait in the fridge to chill and couldnt wait to crack em

I did notice the wheat may have had some age to it but i looked past that. I figured it may have been the case.

Were well made beers non the less mate,

just hope that IIPA stands up :unsure: 

cheers


----------



## Mightypns (3/9/07)

Coopers Mexican Cerveza,
Two weeks after bottling.
Basic kit, BE2 & 250g of Coopers brew sugar mix.
It's good for a first brew.
Mightypns


----------



## Jye (4/9/07)

Screwtop said:


> Would love to try that Rye Jye, looks like a choc milkshake!



That aint no rye in the pic, its what it says on the glass  

Today and tomorrow Im hitting the pubs in Salzburg before moving onto Munich for a few more. :chug:


----------



## brendanos (4/9/07)

Jye said:


>


----------



## yardy (4/9/07)

Screwtop said:


> Zwickel Weizen
> 
> View attachment 14685
> 
> ...



That looks awesome, hope my latest turns out as well  

Cheers


----------



## bindi (4/9/07)

Out of focus Duvel :blink: everything is out of focus after four of these at 8.2% But "pure neck oil"
Spent months in CC after keg condition, no forced carb for this one, it has pear and etc etc blah blah, just very nice.
Ok, one more


----------



## fraser_john (4/9/07)

Bert Grants Imperial Stout clone


----------



## glennheinzel (4/9/07)

ESB

Edit: In my Bexley 2007 beer festival glass


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/9/07)

A PhAT pint of Brummie Bog Dark Mild. Starting to taste the goods too. 

Has a good hit of Caramel Rye... Lovely. :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## devo (5/9/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> A PhAT pint of Brummie Bog Dark Mild. Starting to taste the goods too.
> 
> Has a good hit of Caramel Rye... Lovely. :chug:
> 
> Warren -




careful you don't spill it warren! looks like it's not on the most level of surfaces!? 



BTW looks bloody tasty.


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/9/07)

devo said:


> careful you don't spill it warren! looks like it's not on the most level of surfaces!?



Not to worry... Headin' straight towards my mouth. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## bugwan (5/9/07)

Nelson Sauvin all over....mmmmmm


----------



## eric8 (5/9/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> A PhAT pint of Brummie Bog Dark Mild. Starting to taste the goods too.
> 
> Has a good hit of Caramel Rye... Lovely. :chug:
> 
> Warren -


mmmmmmmmmmmmm :super:


----------



## ozpowell (6/9/07)

California Common Lager :chug: 



Cheers,
Michael


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/9/07)

ozpowell said:


> California Common Lager :chug:
> View attachment 14751
> 
> 
> ...



Dang! That looks good. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## tangent (6/9/07)

Roggenbier has cleared up in the keg and superb. I really nailed the clove with this one as well.


----------



## bindi (6/9/07)

bugwan said:


> Nelson Sauvin all over....mmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 14742



Now that's master class. :super:


----------



## domonsura (6/9/07)

Just got this one into the keg today, this year's Whitewash Pilsner, the brew put down back on 6th May, and has been lagering for 3 months. JW Pilsner & 5% Carapils, Wyeast Bohemian Lager, The majority of bittering was Hallertau Pacific with some target and a small amount of Simcoe, and Hallertau Pacific / Tettnang for aroma. I had thought it was maybe infected (as the two other batches done alongside this one ended up being infected  ) but thankfully I was wrong......
But anyway, it's turned out well, pretty bright and clear (The photo doesn't do it enough justice...), and good body as well, all in all pretty happy - thanks to those who suggested that they'd take care of disposal of this one for me :lol: I've got it covered......


----------



## Kai (6/9/07)

Well, you know if you ever need a hand on the whitewash again... just make sure i'm not driving.


----------



## domonsura (6/9/07)

Ahhhh...funnily enough the first person to notice was the first to get whitewashed..... You still remember that you don't remember don't you.....:lol:
I'll bottle a couple up and send over with your kettle Kai.... 
You coming home for christmas?


----------



## Kai (6/9/07)

No 

Wrap 'em tight.


----------



## Jye (8/9/07)

A couple more pics from my trip O/S.

Roggenbier






Hefe






O'fest from the barrel :chug:


----------



## blackbock (8/9/07)

Are you back yet Jye? In another 12 days the real OF begins..


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/9/07)

Jye said:


> O'fest from the barrel :chug:



Oh come on Jye... Now that's just plain rubbing it in.  :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Jye (8/9/07)

blackbock said:


> Are you back yet Jye? In another 12 days the real OF begins..



Yep Im back, but I walked around Ofest being setup and it looks HUGE.


----------



## Jye (8/9/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Oh come on Jye... Now that's just plain rubbing it in.  :lol:
> 
> Warren -



Glckl Bru from the cask


----------



## Tony (8/9/07)

i think i will go find a big bridge and jump off it now.


----------



## Jye (8/9/07)

Tony the roggen was fantastic :beerbang: I was so happy to find one and it went well with my pork knuckle... ended up washing all that down with a Salvator


----------



## Tony (8/9/07)

stuff the bridge.

I have a 2nd story balcony!

Mate......... going to germany and trying that is my life dream.

maybe in 200 years when i dont have to pay 60% of my wage in house payments and suport a family  

ahhhh but i can make roggenbier and oktoberfest and cook pork to die for 

not the same though.

Im etermally envious mate..... looks fantastic.

lucky bugger

keep the pics comming... they are great :super: 

cheers


----------



## Jye (8/9/07)

A couple more, Augustine's in Salzburg which only serves one beer but was probably the highlight of the trip. I ended up arriving in Salzburg about 6pm and walked straight there with bag and all. A little hard to find as the entrance was just this door and you still had to walk through some halls, more doors and down some stairs before it even started to look like a garden.






Grab your stein and give it a rinse/warm up so the beer isnt too cold.








Get her filled up.





Then find a comfy set in the garden or inside.





There is also a number of little stores selling cheeses, bread, meat etc etc. I ended up grabbing half a roast chicken which was fantastic.

Ive got heaps more pics of beer, knuckle and schnitzel but they all contain my drunken mug.


----------



## Tony (8/9/07)

wipes a tear from his eye

what was the weisse like from a few posts ago ?

It looks like pale guinness

awsome

cheers


----------



## Jye (8/9/07)

Nearly every hefe was low on banana and nearly absent in bubblegum, but the clove wasnt over the top and still very balanced. This one was from a brewpub and much yeastier than the others I tried which made it feel fuller in body and creamier.

It was a cold and wet morning when I got to this place so it was great to pull up a seat next to the warm brewery which Im pretty sure was sparging at the time.


----------



## Tony (8/9/07)

Oh thats my pool room when i wil lotto

here is the Golden Promise bitter i have on tap ATM

cheers


----------



## NickB (9/9/07)

View attachment 14811

My AAA last night, straight out of Primary, and gassed in the Pressure Sprayer Party Keg.

View attachment 14812

This Arvo, an Amarillo Ale (had this on tap at the Case Swap in July). Clearest beer I've made. Not filtered (I still bottle you see), just CC'ed for 3 weeks then bottled. Pic doesn't do the clarity justice!

Cheers


----------



## Jye (9/9/07)

Duff said:


> Looks great Jye. Hope to get a couple of double batches done on Sunday, one being an APA/IPA of sorts to split between US05 and the Cry Havoc yeast.
> 
> Cheers.



Any feedback on the Cry Havoc Duff?


----------



## devo (10/9/07)

It's been a while since I've posted anything I've made on this thread so here's an APA Golden Ale that I was working my way through last night.


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/9/07)

:super: Love the lacework on the glass there Devo. Looks good. 

Warren -


----------



## Duff (10/9/07)

Jye said:


> Any feedback on the Cry Havoc Duff?



Hey Jye,

Got back today, someone had to catch some fish in FNQ. Not as much fun as you've seemed to have had.

I'll get a couple bottles sorted for you. The Cry Havoc does accentuate the hops nicely, but from warm tastings it is very similar to US05 initially.

Cheers.


----------



## devo (10/9/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> :super: Love the lacework on the glass there Devo. Looks good.
> 
> Warren -



Cheers, maintained it all the way down to the last drop as well. :beerbang:


----------



## yardy (10/9/07)

kegged this wheaty today







Cheers


----------



## winkle (10/9/07)

NickB said:


> View attachment 14811
> 
> My AAA last night, straight out of Primary, and gassed in the Pressure Sprayer Party Keg.
> 
> Cheers



Looks good Nick, did you go with a case swap recipe for the AAA?

Jye,
its people like you wot cause unrest


----------



## NickB (10/9/07)

winkle said:


> Looks good Nick, did you go with a case swap recipe for the AAA?



Almost. Let's say it was "Heavily Inspired" by Browndog's effort.

Top drop!

Cheers


----------



## 0M39A (10/9/07)

hopburst apa

cracked open the first bottle after only what... 11 days in the bottle.

my god... the flavour, the aroma... i dont think i'll be able to make an apa non-hopburst again


----------



## NickB (10/9/07)

OK, here's the recipe for the AAA above. ABV is more in the APA range, but I'm happy enough with it so far. Also decided to chuck a handful of Cascade in as a dry hop, as it was somewhat lacking in the aroma department.

_______________________________
*Big Bastard American Amber*

View attachment 14811


Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
*10B-American Ale-American Amber Ale*

Min OG: 1.045 SG Max OG: 1.060 SG
Min FG: 1.010 SG Max FG: 1.015 SG
Min IBU: 25 IBU Max IBU: 40+ IBU
Min Color: 10.0 SRM Max Color: 17.0 SRM


*Recipe Overview*
Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 24.00 l
Volume Transferred: 23.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 23.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Expected ABV: 5.0 % Expected ABW: 4.0 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 36.1 IBU Expected Color: 13.0 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 74.0 % Approx Color:	
Boil Duration: 70.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


*Fermentables*
Ingredient Amount % When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 5.00 kg 93.1 % In Mash/Steeped
UK Light Crystal 0.30 kg 5.6 % In Mash/Steeped
UK Black Malt 0.07 kg 1.3 % In Mash/Steeped


*Hops*
Variety Alpha Amount	Form When
US Chinook 12.0 10 g Pelletized Hops 60 Min From End
US Simcoe 11.9 15 g Pelletized Hops 20 Min From End
US Cascade 4.5 15 g Pelletized Hops 20 Min From End
US Cascade 4.5 15 g Pelletized Hops At turn off
US Simcoe 11.9 15 g Pelletized Hops At turn off
US Cascade 4.5 10 g Pelletized Hops Dry-Hopped


*Other Ingredients*
Ingredient	Amount	When
Koppafloc 1 g In Boil
Table Salt 1 g In Boil


*Yeast*
DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale

Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (65C/149F)

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 65 degC 60

_______________________________


Cheers


EDIT: Apologies for turning this into a "What are you Brewing" thread. I'll beat myself senseless with a bottle of APA for my sins h34r:


----------



## Jye (10/9/07)

Duff said:


> Hey Jye,
> 
> Got back today, someone had to catch some fish in FNQ. Not as much fun as you've seemed to have had.
> 
> ...



Cheers Duff, Ill get some of the Brissy boys together for a tasting.

Yeah Munich was tough work but someone had to do it


----------



## Punter (11/9/07)

Felt a bit adventuress last night.
2/3rds APA 1/3rd Shwartzbier.
Suprisingly the flavours went together pretty well.


----------



## wabster (14/9/07)

Just put some of my 5th brew into my favourite glass and thought, that's worthy of a photo, given that it is as good tasting as it looks and the head is maintained so well even now 10 minutes into drinking it.




It has a rather complicated pedigree but a great outcome.

Cheerz Wab

Edit : Removed K&K recipe


----------



## Screwtop (14/9/07)

Home today after 10 days bush, scratching in the dirt for Sapphires. What a great line up of beers have been posted during that time, great pics.

JYE! - you dirty rotten lucky bastard. No experiences to match yours where I've been. Still, drinks around the campfire were a little different this year, sent a few guys off to bed mumbling stuff like "he reckons that it's home brew" and "what did he say he makes it from". Made a few converts, me thinks.


----------



## reVoxAHB (14/9/07)

Odd one tonight: Shipstone's Crew Fine Amber Ale (NZ) via aldi h34r: 

Wife popped into the aldi store opening in St. Kilda. Came home with a $9.99 six of:



If I had to force it into BJCP, I suppose it would fall under 7. Amber Hybrid Beer

My notes:
-appearance copper to brown
-mild malt aroma with very light sulphur in finishing- nearly undetectable. no hop aroma
-great clarity, obviously filtered. not bottle conditioned.
-sweet malt taste dominates with very light bittering. if i had to throw IBU's on it, I would estimate 15-17 tops. no aromatic hop detectable. candi sugar tones.
-crisp white head that fades quickly.
-finshes clean with nearly no lingering bitterness and almost medicinal candi afterbite down the central to rear of tongue.

overall impression: 3/10. clean. no fermentation or conditioning faults. drinkable but lifeless, over-sweet. poor balancing.




From the bottle:
"A traditional fine amber ale, brewed with specially selected malted barley and the delicate flavours of green bullet and super alpha hops, chosen for their clean bitterness and edgy aromas. The result is an ale that is slightly spicy, with gently nutty notes, giving Shipstone's crew a distinctive and notably refreshing finish.

You don't have to circumnavigate the globe to fine the finest amber ale. Brewed with patience and skill this hidden treasure is awaiting your discovery."


I think I'll circumnavigate my ass to the next room, for one of my own beers, thank you very kindly.

reVox

edit: added the word taste to notes for clarification.


----------



## Tony (14/9/07)

Screwtop said:


> Home today after 10 days bush, scratching in the dirt for Sapphires.



the question remains screwy........

did you find anything?

or did you just get on the piss and sleep like i would have  


cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/9/07)

Knowing that Screwtop knows about 2v Cells, Open Wire Line, and Exchanges....my bet is that he "got on the piss"..like all good Telco Techs do..


Unfortunatly I know I am right on this one.... :chug:


----------



## Jye (14/9/07)

Here was tonights line up  the left 4 were straight from Germany and we also had imported versions of Paulaner and Schneider... and from comparing the used by dates let me say fresh is best :chug:


----------



## glennheinzel (14/9/07)

Jye - Nice selection. where did you pick those up from? (esp. the Hacker)


----------



## bconnery (15/9/07)

Rukh said:


> Jye - Nice selection. where did you pick those up from? (esp. the Hacker)



As he says, and as I was there and that is my sink you are looking at, the first 4 came across on the plane from germany. 

Fresh is most definitely best. With the exception of the Hacker and the Franziskaner all the home brewed examples we tasted where better than the german ones. The difference in use by dates between Jye's and the ones from 1st Choice etc was often 6 months and it was really noticeable. 

If you want Hefe in Aus, make it yourself or buy from a local brewery, and I mean really local. 

Even the Emersons Hefe didn't stack up, in fact it was the worst of the night...


----------



## Jye (15/9/07)

Rukh said:


> Jye - Nice selection. where did you pick those up from? (esp. the Hacker)



They got a free trip in my bag from Munich. If you do ever find a Hacker buy it, it was the pick of the bunch but also very fresh. Like bconnery said if you want a good hefe brew it your self, the imports have nothing on the fresh versions.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/9/07)

Hey Jye speaking of Hefes when you were in Germany did you get a chance to try Augustiner Weissbier? (if you can get past their Dunkel yum :wub: ) Their weiss is probably one of my faves. Used to be great watching the waiters doing the one handed pour from the bottle too. :super: 

Appearance-wise in some ways like Schneider. A nice robust orange colour.

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (15/9/07)

Tony said:


> the question remains screwy........
> 
> did you find anything?
> 
> or did you just get on the piss and sleep like i would have











around 30 carats of rubbish :lol: 



Ducatiboy stu said:


> Knowing that Screwtop knows about 2v Cells, Open Wire Line, and Exchanges....my bet is that he "got on the piss"..like all good Telco Techs do..
> Unfortunatly I know I am right on this one.... :chug:




Worked on encrypted and coded stuff mostly, trying to fathom your last TX OM .... .. .... .. (hi hi)






ROTFLMGO


----------



## Tony (15/9/07)

had a couple of wheats myself last night.

the fine fine Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier (mashing one right now  )




and a very nice Erdinger Pikantus Dunkel Weizenbock




cheers


----------



## tangent (15/9/07)

damn it Tony! 8:54am and you're making me drool again, and you Jye!


----------



## reVoxAHB (15/9/07)

tangent said:


> damn it Tony! 8:54am and you're making me drool again



haha. was thinking the same thing, although it's getting closer to 10am now  

nice glassware too, Tony. beautiful all around.


----------



## Tony (15/9/07)

yeah a big thanks to ham2k for the paulaner glasses. They are fantastic

the old franziskaner glass is awsome too. the beer just seems to hold a fantastic head. billions of little bubbles rising to the top to play in the fluffy froth 

nothing to do with the thick malty sweetness of the dunkel weizenbock though 

cheers


----------



## Jye (15/9/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Jye speaking of Hefes when you were in Germany did you get a chance to try Augustiner Weissbier? (if you can get past their Dunkel yum :wub: ) Their weiss is probably one of my faves. Used to be great watching the waiters doing the one handed pour from the bottle too. :super:
> 
> Appearance-wise in some ways like Schneider. A nice robust orange colour.
> 
> Warren -



Unfortunately no  I did plan on getting there and went for a walk past on my last day but didnt stop for any beer.


----------



## browndog (15/9/07)

An american IIPA hopburst, at 10% best served in small glasses such as this.




cheers

Browndog


----------



## tangent (15/9/07)

what's about to start going in the glass if Dr.Gonzo doesn't stop f#<king around with his Torana and head on over for a beer or two. 


Love the Edel-Weisse  
Geez that bottlo behind the pub in North Adelaide is deadly isn't it? If i was into pommy beers i'd be broke!


----------



## Duff (15/9/07)

Latest Kolsch brewed with WLP530 Abbey Ale. Just the drop after a bit of yardwork :chug: Brewed with the 530 to build a nice cake for the Rochefort which is going now.


----------



## winkle (15/9/07)

browndog said:


> An american IIPA hopburst, at 10% best served in small glasses such as this.
> 
> View attachment 14919
> 
> ...



I'm getting Caseswap flash-backs looking at that Browndog.
MMmmmm hopburst


----------



## amita (15/9/07)

this one is for tony, sorry to hear about your glass,brought back memories ,i had two of these and dropped one whilst getting exited about sharing the original drop with my mate!!!  . it was a westmalle tripple.in the vessel is a bitter that I brew for the missus but nip on it myself every once and a while..
cheers amita


----------



## devo (15/9/07)

reVox said:


> Odd one tonight: Shipstone's Crew Fine Amber Ale (NZ) via aldi h34r:
> 
> Wife popped into the aldi store opening in St. Kilda. Came home with a $9.99 six of:
> View attachment 14910
> ...



I had a few of these recently and would have to say that it wasn't all that bad for an ALDI beer.


----------



## Tony (15/9/07)

thanks mate.  

The best one did make it though.

Im putting it to good use right now

Hoegarden Forbiden Fruit

mmmmmmm

cheers


----------



## amita (15/9/07)

Hoegarden Forbiden Fruit

mmmmmmm

that is going to be my next brew, good for the balmy summer nights!!( just another exuse....)


----------



## lucas (15/9/07)

Duff said:


> Latest Kolsch brewed with WLP530 Abbey Ale. Just the drop after a bit of yardwork :chug: Brewed with the 530 to build a nice cake for the Rochefort which is going now.
> View attachment 14921


looks tasty. the lawn looks nice too. I mowed today for the first time in a few months. got about 3-4 square metres done before the catch was full  decided to cut it much longer than normal and I'll give it another mow next week


----------



## Tony (15/9/07)

have been thinking the same thing myself

i think wyeast have the yeast too 

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/9/07)

devo said:


> I had a few of these recently and would have to say that it wasn't all that bad for an ALDI beer.



Yeah outta pure tightarsedness I got a six pack myself for grins. Reminded me of a poor man's version of James Squire Amber. 

Not a bad drop to wash down some spicy food. B) 

Warren -


----------



## amita (15/9/07)

Tony said:


> have been thinking the same thing myself
> 
> i think wyeast have the yeast too
> 
> cheers



yes its the 3463, got it in the fridge, just waiting for the three sisters(in the fridge) to have done with my lagers and then i can put it on!

I am doing one of those dry japanese ones,never done them so wll see how it comes out.
cheers ,amita

just picked the typo, hoegaarden, must have been distracted by the label.....


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/9/07)

Duff said:


> Latest Kolsch brewed with WLP530 Abbey Ale. Just the drop after a bit of yardwork :chug: Brewed with the 530 to build a nice cake for the Rochefort which is going now.
> View attachment 14921



The 8 or the 10 Duff?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Duff (15/9/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> The 8 or the 10 Duff?
> 
> C&B
> TDA



The 10 TDA, high hopes for it as everything went very smoothly. I used this second receipe in the thread after Doc posted the pdf file.

Cheers.


----------



## blackbock (15/9/07)

tangent said:


> what's about to start going in the glass
> View attachment 14920
> 
> Love the Edel-Weisse
> Geez that bottlo behind the pub in North Adelaide is deadly isn't it? If i was into pommy beers i'd be broke!



Tangent you are a man after my own heart.
There is nothing in that pic that's not in my top 20

By now though I guess they are gone...


----------



## geoffi (17/9/07)

Weissbier made with a ND wort kit (sadly no 'window' for AG brewing lately) with new Weizen dried yeast.

I am currently addicted to this stuff. Temporary help is at hand, though...I'm almost out.


----------



## Duff (17/9/07)

Geoffi said:


> Weissbier made with a ND wort kit (sadly no 'window' for AG brewing lately) with new Weizen dried yeast.
> 
> I am currently addicted to this stuff. Temporary help is at hand, though...I'm almost out.



Nice looking driving range you have there Geoffi.

And beer.


----------



## andyk (17/9/07)

Nice looking brew and glassware there Geoffi! I'm about to try my hand at a kit Weissbier with the new wheat yeast. any more info you can pass on about what you used? 

Cheers


----------



## Jye (17/9/07)

This Saison is now 11 months old and starting to get to a point were its not so over the top and drinkable.


----------



## geoffi (18/9/07)

andyk said:


> Nice looking brew and glassware there Geoffi! I'm about to try my hand at a kit Weissbier with the new wheat yeast. any more info you can pass on about what you used?
> 
> Cheers




This one couldn't be easier. Just one of the ND Hefeweizen wort kits. Fermented at about 21c with the Craftbrewer Weizen yeast (rehydrated in some wort before pitching). About 10 days in primary, then bottled. Next one I will give a spell in secondary, or maybe just bung the fermenter in the fridge for a day or so just to reduce the amount of sediment. Not that it's a big issue with this style, but there is just a bit more than I'd like. Diluted with 3 litres water at bottling (plus priming sugar).

I've also made several of these using the 3kg ESB paint-tin kits, with excellent results. But I'd go the wort kit if you can get one.

Yeast is the key. A month ago I would have said forget dry yeast and go for liquid, but this new one is superb. Absolutely spot-on flavours and aromas.


----------



## Tony (18/9/07)

hooked up my keg of weissebier thisarvo to run out a glass and make sure its palatabe for family and friends for oktoberfest.

If it doesnt taste, smell and look like a $6 bottle of genuine german juice then i dont know what does.

It needs a bit more gas so i put it in back in the firment fridge and jacked the pressure up over night to carb it some more.

It poured with a nice head but i couldnt wait to try it before i found the camera. it laced all the way down  

After drinking a bottle of genuine weienstephener weissbier last week, all this needs is half the pils dropped for some munich...... the rest is spot on.

very happy.

another batch is bubbling away that was decoction mashed with zwickels ferrel acid rest ( :blink: ) so will be interesting to see the difference. It has a bit of dark munick in there too.

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/9/07)

Tony

Any chance you could brew something that I could actually pronounce


----------



## eric8 (18/9/07)

Thats looks fantastic Tony. Weiss are definitely my favourite beers :beerbang: 
eric


----------



## redbeard (18/9/07)

tonight had Stusters Beir De Garde from the nsw jul xmas swap. strong copper colour, malty, a bit chewy & caramelly but still nice  

thanks stu


----------



## TidalPete (19/9/07)

Here is a preview of my contribution to the Christmas Case p***up at Sqyres ---- a quick pic of my Black Stump Bitter Aussie Ale which is, if I may be permitted to say so, my best Aussie Bitter yet. I love that CL270 yeast which sadly is now in it's 3rd generation but seems to have no problems yet (fingers crossed) with no fresh supplies to come by.


It's a well-worn clich I know, but the pic really does not do justice to the clarity.

:beer:


----------



## Tony (19/9/07)

here is one with a bit more head

cheers


----------



## TidalPete (19/9/07)

Tony said:


> here is one with a bit more head
> 
> cheers



Nice beer Tony & a nice glass too :beerbang: But my old bugger of a glass must be heritage listed by now?  
Waddayamean more head? Just joking. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## pokolbinguy (19/9/07)

Cascade Chocolate Mahogany Porter.


----------



## Tony (19/9/07)

how does it stay in the glass  

must have mashed a bit high

sounds great other than the "C" word. not happy with my LCBA with the NZ cascade. It (the cascade) sticks out like a sore thumb and im not a fan of it actually

looks great too.

cheers


----------



## Jye (20/9/07)

Pilsner... it could be clearer


----------



## Tony (20/9/07)

the heads a bit hazy Jye.

have you tried polyclar?

cheers


----------



## Jye (20/9/07)

Maybe a few months of lagering will clear it up.

Polywhat???


----------



## Duff (20/9/07)

Jye said:


> Maybe a few months of lagering will clear it up.
> 
> Polywhat???



Must be at room temperature  

Any parcel turn up?


----------



## Tony (20/9/07)

ive worked it out.......

ITs a blury sticker of an AHB screen shot through a beer stuck on the bottle.

Thats why lots of people put their glasses on the laptop 

where can i get the stickers mate?

cheers


----------



## randyrob (21/9/07)

Halfluck Hopburst


----------



## danbeer (23/9/07)

G&G fresh Wort kit #4 + Belgian Ale yeast....


Seems to have worked.


----------



## Duff (23/9/07)

My best Weizen. Ever. Finally nailed it.

This is with a packet of WB-06 courtesy of Gerard_M. Just sprinkled on top. Beautiful balance of banana and clove with a very slight tartness.

Cheers.


----------



## Jye (23/9/07)

Looks the goods Duff :chug:

Could you post the recipe and more importantly your pitching/fermentation temps.


----------



## bonj (23/9/07)

Nice work Wally. I bet it tastes divine. Welcome to the darkside!


----------



## Duff (23/9/07)

Jye said:


> Could you post the recipe and more importantly your pitching/fermentation temps.



Hey mate,

Receipe as follows:

07-38 Weissbier IV

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.50
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.89
Anticipated SRM: 4.4
Anticipated IBU: 14.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
58.8 5.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
30.6 2.60 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
10.6 0.90 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Whole 4.10 14.2 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WB-06

Ferment temperature :22C.


----------



## Jye (23/9/07)

Thanks Duff :icon_cheers: 

Thats a couple of brewers who have had success at 22C now, looks like that might be the magic temp.


----------



## winkle (23/9/07)

Summer ale, big and fruity
View attachment 15033

and a hefe-weizen out of a part frozen keg  
View attachment 15034


----------



## Tony (23/9/07)

Security mesh at the bar...... the beer must be great.

I just use a big stick to keep em back :lol: 

looks tops mate

cheers


----------



## NickB (23/9/07)

Think the mesh was the part of the bar that InCider and Zizzle decided to rennovate at the Xmas in July Swap. Let's hope they don't try the same moves off the balcony of the Big Green Shed at the December Swap h34r:


----------



## the_fuzz (23/9/07)

This is my James Squires Amber Ale clone,

Tastes brilliant, looks the goods, crystal clear - just a little more head is needed.


----------



## Tony (23/9/07)

this is my latest LCBA clone i made with NZ hops.

THe beer is great but im not happy with the NZ cascade. Its......... cascade, but with a sweeter edge that doesnt grab my goat.

The beer worked out perfect. perfect body, holds a head, clear.... ect ect but the cascade.... ahhh i just dont like cascade.

I think i will take a vow to never buy cascade ever again. Everyone seems to love it but it just doesnt work for me. I try and try to like it and just cant.

I dont even like LCPA  

Spoke to goatherder about the hop today and he said he got the same "sweeter" character from it and loved it so its not the beer......... its ME


----------



## Ross (23/9/07)

Tony said:


> I think i will take a vow to never buy cascade ever again. Everyone seems to love it but it just doesnt work for me. I try and try to like it and just cant.



HTFU Tony :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Tony (23/9/07)

It must be cool to say that latly.

Will have to give it a go some time  :lol: 

cheers


----------



## Zizzle (23/9/07)

NickB said:


> Think the mesh was the part of the bar that InCider and Zizzle decided to rennovate at the Xmas in July Swap. Let's hope they don't try the same moves off the balcony of the Big Green Shed at the December Swap h34r:



Unfortunately we were defeated by the big wooden setup in the sky last year. It stood up just fine to our onslaught. We were reduced to playing bad music loudly and singing along badly.

Although Sqyre did end up having to demolish the rear porch I believe. :huh:


----------



## randyrob (24/9/07)

Tony said:


> It must be cool to say that latly.
> 
> Will have to give it a go some time  :lol:
> 
> cheers



Here's a piccy of the man for ya tony


----------



## Tony (24/9/07)

nice one Rob..... hope youve still got your ears.

I have posted pics of this beer before but its the glass this time.

Got it from england and it didnt break... yay :lol: 

full of 18 month old 6.8% english old ale.

Im going to brew another batch of this and bury it under mu staircase where i cant get to it for a year then start on it. ITs sooooooo smooth and caramely

there are only 5 bottles left. may put them away for sending to the state comp over the next few years to see how they score each year for some fun.

brewed it with the 1338 (i think) european ale malt. It was my first No Chill beer and it sat in the cubes for 3 months before i got to brew it so definatly no adverse effects.

I wonder if its the oldest no chill beer in aus :huh: 

cheers


----------



## Jye (24/9/07)

Damn Tony, are you carbing your beers with helium these days :lol: looks like that head is inflating


----------



## Tony (24/9/07)

:lol: It certanly holds a head. 

It has a bit of "long term carbonation" happening where its not so much over carbed but the first 30 seconds in the glass are frantic and then it settles in to a perfect beer with a head you can spoon off.

bloody nice too


----------



## Muggus (24/9/07)

Took a good pic of my Summer Wassail Ale the other night.


----------



## yardy (25/9/07)

Big hit of Columbus at the end Rye IPA


----------



## JSB (29/9/07)

Oktoberfest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (29/9/07)

"Easy Come, Easy Go APA"

Now you see it: 





Now you don't:





Yummo!


----------



## Screwtop (29/9/07)

JSB said:


> Oktoberfest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 15138




That looks delicious, how about a razapee JSB?


----------



## JSB (29/9/07)

Screwy - your wish is my command....!!


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 0015 Jaybrew Oktoberfest
Brewer: Jason Burdett
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 20.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.85 kg Weyermann Vienna (7.9 EBC) Grain 49.57 % 
1.60 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 27.83 % 
1.00 kg IMC Munich Malt (12.0 EBC) Grain 17.39 % 
0.20 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.48 % 
0.10 kg Weyermann Caraaroma (350.7 EBC) Grain 1.74 % 
50.00 gm CB-05 Tettnang [4.10 %] (60 min) Hops 21.6 IBU 
20.00 gm CB-05 Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.10 %] (30 Hops 5.0 IBU 
0.05 tsp Sodium Met (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Oktoberfest Blend (Wyeast Labs #2633) [StartYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.75 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest  Add 10.80 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 9.60 L of water at 91.8 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.40 L of water at 96.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## Screwtop (30/9/07)

JSB said:


> Screwy - your wish is my command....!!
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: 0015 Jaybrew Oktoberfest
> Brewer: Jason Burdett
> ...



Thanks, it's on the list, will have to order the yeast from G&G.

Screwy


----------



## bindi (30/9/07)

Bobs Abby Bastard, Trappist yeast 3787 and Yanky hops, it's improved out of site with a long CC, will make it again with less Cascade but it's still nice.


----------



## Screwtop (30/9/07)

bindi said:


> Bobs Abby Bastard, Trappist yeast 3787 and Yanky hops, it's improved out of site with a long CC, will make it again with less Cascade but it's still nice.





5.5ABV, you feelin ok Bindi?


----------



## Doc (30/9/07)

My latest Bav Hefeweizen.
50% pils, 50% wheat with Hallertau @60min to 16IBU.

Delicious. And one of my non-beer drinking mates is loving it. Although it is 6% and it is starting to hit him after his second half litre.




Doc

Yeast is WB06 and some great wheat phenols. Will be hard to go back to WLP300.


----------



## bindi (30/9/07)

Screwtop said:


> 5.5ABV, you feelin ok Bindi?




Yeah  Screwtop.
Time for a Mid with all this footy to watch [did not plan it that way, must have left out something].


----------



## Bobby (30/9/07)

Doc said:


> My latest Bav Hefeweizen.
> 50% pils, 50% wheat with Hallertau @60min to 16IBU.
> 
> Delicious. And one of my non-beer drinking mates is loving it. Although it is 6% and it is starting to hit him after his second half litre.
> ...



did you decoct or use a single sach. rest? what was the mash temp?


----------



## Doc (30/9/07)

Single infusion @ 66.5 degC.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/9/07)

Munich Dunkel.

This brew had 99% Weyermann Dark Munich in the grist :beerbang: !


----------



## Doc (1/10/07)

Looks great.
What was the other 1% TDA ?

Doc


----------



## oldbugman (1/10/07)

An Aussie Ale.


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/10/07)

OldBugman said:


> [An Aussie Ale.



That looks fantastic OldBugman, care to share the recipe?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## oldbugman (1/10/07)

Anzac Ale #2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.75
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.59
Anticipated SRM: 4.8
Anticipated IBU: 33.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes



Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
94.7 4.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 3
5.3 0.25 kg. TF Torrefied Wheat UK 1.035 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
18.00 g. Super Alpha Pellet 11.20 28.7 60 min.
25.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 4.70 4.5 15 min.
25.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 4.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US05

Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Sydney
Profile known for: Being the best place on earth!

Calcium(Ca): 12.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 6.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 13.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 10.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 27.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 42.3 ppm

pH: 8.00


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/10/07)

PhOUR Shades of Stout. Never a PhINER PhAT 'twas had. :icon_cheers: 






Warren -


----------



## domonsura (1/10/07)

My first attempt at a dark beer. I'm not a big fan of dark beers but I like to have one every now and again. I didn't feel like following a recipe, so I 'promashed' one to basic guidelines of low/med IBU and not too over the top with things.
Here's what I came up with. The main object of this brew was to use some black malt. I'm pretty happy with it. Brewday was 23rd sept, kegged it yesterday and force carbed. Nice rich malt flavour that rounds out into a slight coffee/dark chocolate flavour. Good body, bitterness is around where I wanted it (lowish) and there's no aroma (no aroma hops addition). Chocolate milkshake colour head, not overly longlasting unfortunately but still OK. 
Fermentation was super fast, climbing out of the fermenter, the krausen stretching the gladwrap upwards about 15cms !! Done in 3 days, I waited 2 more and turned the ferment fridge down to 0 deg for a couple of days then kegged. Finished up at around 6% ish, so not _too_ heavyhanded. 
Missus likes it, neighbour across the road came over for a few and loved it, reckoned it was dangerously drinkable (then stumbled off home after about a litre of it with a big smile on his face  ). I was thinking of bottling some from the keg with a little vanilla extract to try it out. Generally happy with the result. Might figure out some hops/malt tweaks next time. Recipe for those interested...

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

Stout

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.065
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 48
Min Clr: 22 Max Clr: 60 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 27.50 Wort Size (L): 27.50
Total Grain (kg): 5.65
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.78
Anticipated SRM: 20.4
Anticipated IBU: 27.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 35.48 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG 10.01 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.5 5.00 kg. Cryer Ale 1.038 2
1.8 0.10 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.033 35
1.8 0.10 kg. CaraPilsner France 1.035 10
4.4 0.25 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 23
3.5 0.20 kg. TF Black Malt UK 1.033 645

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 10.2 60 min.
12.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 17.1 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Danstar Nottingham


----------



## Kai (1/10/07)

Doc said:


> Looks great.
> What was the other 1% TDA ?
> 
> Doc




pils, so it's not too heavy.


----------



## Tony (1/10/07)

Kai said:


> pils, so it's not too heavy.



:lol: yeah that will keep the malt character down a bit.


----------



## reVoxAHB (1/10/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> PhOUR Shades of Stout. Never a PhINER PhAT 'twas had. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mate,

Tell me that's not you naked in the reflection of your stout :blink: !






... giving a whole new meaning to having a PhINE PhAT :blink: !!!

(sorry had to do it  )

reVox


----------



## Tony (1/10/07)

reVox said:


> Mate,
> 
> Tell me that's not you naked in the reflection of your stout :blink: !
> 
> ...



I saw this too but thought.......... naaaaaa who would stand in the nude and take pics of there beer...... outdoors

Then i remembered Squire was a member here so anything was posible  

please tell us you were wearing tan budgy smugglers...... please


----------



## big d (1/10/07)

Mmmm hopefully not a new trend emerging in beer shots.Looking like bubbles hide things.  

Cheers
Big D


----------



## roger mellie (1/10/07)

Thats not a good look Warren

RM


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/10/07)

:lol: :lol: Had to get the PhAT from somewhere.  

Modesty dictates its most likely one of my hands.

Warren -


----------



## Tony (1/10/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> most likely one of my hands.



 :lol: :huh:


----------



## roger mellie (1/10/07)

Censored version -

well what do you know An AHB PhAT  

In our dreams


----------



## matti (1/10/07)

Gerards FWK October fest 9 days in bottle.
Took 1 out to check carb levels.
This was last the last one I bottled.

I did add 1kgs of Light malt extract and topped up to 25 litre.
drunk on one tally hehehe.
Gonna be a beaut


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (2/10/07)

Doc said:


> Looks great.
> What was the other 1% TDA ?
> 
> Doc



Hey Doc, 1% Carafa 2 was the other portion of the grist.
It's going down quickly at home  .

C&B
TDA


----------



## Asher (2/10/07)

*Happoshu!* ..... 40% Rice Lager


----------



## Jye (2/10/07)

Asher said:


> *Happoshu!* ..... 40% Rice Lager



Looks the goods Asher :icon_drunk: but how does it taste with that much rice? I imagine it is very dry and crisp with the hops stabbing you in the tongue... Mmmm stabbing :icon_drool2:


----------



## Asher (2/10/07)

Got a definite rice/grainy flavour. Not so much dry as silky in a milky kinda way... It's really hard to describe... You know how wheat beer has a wheaty taste from all that wheat, well this has a ricy taste from all that rice. :blink: 

Hopped with Saaz D - not sure if I'm a fan of this hop to tell you the truth...


----------



## Zizzle (4/10/07)

The phat stout pic reminded me of this:






http://www.scaryideas.com/print/1029/


----------



## alexbrand (4/10/07)

And this is my AG stout. It was second stout I did. I should have stored it a bit more, but it was too tasty not to touch it! 






Cheers!

Alex


----------



## barls (4/10/07)

here what ive been in to its a dark lager


----------



## danman (5/10/07)

an aus bitter
20g nelsin sauvin @ 20 mins
13g aus pride dry hop in keg

very yummy


----------



## Duff (5/10/07)

Altbier


----------



## therook (5/10/07)

Duff said:


> Altbier




Nice looking beer there Duff.

I'm doing my first ALT on the weekend, hope it comes out like that.

Rook


----------



## randyrob (5/10/07)

Duff said:


> Altbier



can a mod please ban duff from posting on this thread?

mate your beers always look delectable, your a mad man for that beautiful copper colour aren't you?

Rob.


----------



## Duff (5/10/07)

Just the way they come out RR  No crystal in that either.

Rook, it is a great style. Here's my receipe. I'm putting it in the NSW Comp next week, will be good to get some feedback.

And yes, the hop figure is correct. The were low alpha, what's a brewer supposed to do?  

Cheers.


07-40 Altbier III

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.26
Anticipated SRM: 9.2
Anticipated IBU: 51.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
63.3 5.70 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
31.1 2.80 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
5.6 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
250.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.30 51.5 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Lallemand Nottingham


----------



## winkle (5/10/07)

Duff said:


> Altbier



Weak as piss Duff - where's the nude reflection???

Seriously looks great :icon_drool2: , I'll have a crack at your recipe once I corner the Australian Spalter pellet market.


----------



## roger mellie (6/10/07)

Rogers Clone

I have stuffed up a few things - and a couple I would tweak.

1. Chinook is in there something - but late not early - Note to self - Chinook can be overpowering.
2. OG was too high - this is no lawnmower beer - close to 5% - used US56 and FG was 1.010 (from 1.048)
3. Little bit dark - cut the chocolate back to half
4. Half the Bittering Hop

But apart from that its not toooo far off - I would most certainly make this again - maybe to increase the appeal - add a bit of Nelson in there.

Cheers

RM


----------



## fraser_john (7/10/07)

My first Australian Ale (Tonys recipe)


----------



## Tony (7/10/07)

Is it drinkable mate? Looks great :beerbang: 

I have a fresh pack of the 1318 i used to win a 1st with it at a state comp so will be brewing it again for sure. even got some fresh JW ale malt for the job.

cheers


----------



## fraser_john (8/10/07)

Tony said:


> Is it drinkable mate? Looks great :beerbang:
> 
> I have a fresh pack of the 1318 i used to win a 1st with it at a state comp so will be brewing it again for sure. even got some fresh JW ale malt for the job.
> 
> cheers



Hell yes its drinkable, I think with my hefeweizen, Sierra Nevada APA clone and your aussie ale, I think may have my three most drinkable beers selected! The cultured Coopers Sparking Ale dregs worked a treat on it and the POR flowers gave it just the perfect bitterness. Very pleased! I brew 40 litre batches, so I have another carboy just waiting for me as well.


----------



## Peter Wadey (8/10/07)

A salute to warm Spring weather - my new 0.5 litre 'vase' filled with a Dunkel mashed back in Winter. Many thanks to Redbeard for the heads up on Vintage Cellars beer+glass specials for Octoberfest.

Peter


----------



## bindi (9/10/07)

Another Belgian :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jazzafish (9/10/07)

All I can say is SWMBO


----------



## bonj (9/10/07)

Ahh, the old blumenvasen.


----------



## Jazzafish (9/10/07)

I must say the aroma is very floral!


----------



## Lukes (9/10/07)

Jazzafish said:


> All I can say is SWMBO
> View attachment 15303



My SWMBO would be a little upset if she knew what my brothers mates used the flower vase for!


MMMMM that's bigger than a 1/2 ltr stein. :beerbang: 

- Luke


----------



## matti (10/10/07)

Hmmm... just couldn't help myself.
Now to next problem... which one first.

Octoberfest Gerards FWK.
Need more hops LOL
Otherwise a great thirst quencher...


----------



## Jye (11/10/07)

*Fibonacci XPA*

For a beer having 330g of hops and 38 IBUs it is very non offensive, I can now see why some of the big breweries use Williamette as their main hop.


----------



## Ross (11/10/07)

Jye said:


> *Fibonacci XPA*
> 
> For a beer having 330g of hops and 38 IBUs it is very non offensive, I can now see why some of the big breweries use Williamette as their main hop.
> 
> View attachment 15362



I can smell the hops from here :wub: - Hope you're bringing some along tomorrow night :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (12/10/07)

Jye said:


> *Fibonacci XPA*
> 
> For a beer having 330g of hops and 38 IBUs it is very non offensive, I can now see why some of the big breweries use Williamette as their main hop.
> 
> View attachment 15362



How do you keep the beer from turning green Jye, that's what we want to know! (save some for Sqyres!)

cheers

Browndog


----------



## yardy (13/10/07)

My 1st Roggenbier, the extra work at sparging is worth it imho, i upped the hops by 5gm for both additions from JZ's recipe, it's a little turbid but this is the 3rd glass out of the keg and according to style guides it's ok.











Cheers
Yard


----------



## Jye (13/10/07)

Looks great Yardy and pretty much the same as mine :icon_cheers:


----------



## yardy (13/10/07)

Jye said:


> Looks great Yardy and pretty much the same as mine :icon_cheers:



thanks Jye,
did you go with JZ's recipe (i asked someone this the other day) ?

not that i'm bothered wether mine does or not but has yours cleared ?

Cheers
Yard


----------



## reVoxAHB (13/10/07)

yardy said:


> My 1st Roggenbier, the extra work at sparging is worth it imho, i upped the hops by 5gm for both additions from JZ's recipe, it's a little turbid but this is the 3rd glass out of the keg and according to style guides it's ok.
> 
> Cheers
> Yard



Nice one, yardy! I'm brewing my 1st Roggenbier next weekend. Planning a triple decoction. Did you use rice hulls and how did you sparge? The beer and shots look beautiful. Would you mind posting your recipe?

Cheers,
reVox


----------



## Jye (13/10/07)

yardy said:


> thanks Jye,
> did you go with JZ's recipe (i asked someone this the other day) ?
> 
> not that i'm bothered wether mine does or not but has yours cleared ?
> ...



I did my own recipe but would have gotten a lot of the info from the show. Still looks like mud after being in the keg for about 6 weeks.


----------



## yardy (13/10/07)

reVox said:


> Nice one, yardy! I'm brewing my 1st Roggenbier next weekend. Planning a triple decoction. Did you use rice hulls and how did you sparge? The beer and shots look beautiful. Would you mind posting your recipe?
> 
> Cheers,
> reVox




thanks reVox,

I'll post it for you a bit later but if you can't wait it's on the 'The Jamil Show' Podcast, i batch sparged, only stuck once but man was it sloooooooooooooow  , i didn't use any rice, apparently it doesn't make a hell of a difference.
Check out Tony's thread on Roggenbier for a bit more info and Ross is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to Rye, gave me some useful tips  






Jye said:


> I did my own recipe but would have gotten a lot of the info from the show. Still looks like mud after being in the keg for about 6 weeks.




mmmmmmmmmmm mud B) 

Cheers
Yard


----------



## randyrob (13/10/07)

Mind trick Summer Ale.





Dirty Pail Ale.




Rob.


----------



## yardy (13/10/07)

reVox said:


> The beer and shots look beautiful. Would you mind posting your recipe?
> 
> Cheers,
> reVox



Here tis mate but no credit for me, all JZ's, all i did was add 5 grams on each hop addition, hope it turns out as good as mine :chug: 

Roggenbier.

34.0 lt Boil
27.0 lt Batch

45.16 % Rye (wey)
25.81 % Munich (wey)
20.97 % Pilsner (wey)
07.26 % Caramunich
00.81 % Carafa II 

50.00 gm Tettnang 60min 19.6 IBU
15.00 gm Saaz 15 min 2.6 IBU

Craftbrewer WB-06

Sparge on mate :lol: 

Yard

Edit: Mashed @ 67*C.


----------



## reVoxAHB (13/10/07)

yardy said:


> Here tis mate but no credit for me, all JZ's, all i did was add 5 grams on each hop addition, hope it turns out as good as mine :chug:
> 
> Roggenbier.
> 
> ...



Merci buckets!


----------



## yardy (14/10/07)

Let us know how it goes in the Roggenbier thread.


----------



## Tony (14/10/07)

Here is my Bull Ring Pale Ale.

Its 100% IMC ale malt...... protein rest and them a stuffed up mash at 60 deg for half hr them small secoction to 64 or 65.

I got a rediculous 88% efficiency and the beer that was suposed to me 1.048 was 1.052. It then firmented down to 1.005 resulting in a 6 to 6.2% ABV beer.

oops  

ITs great. 

a bit comercial but with more...... more malt, alcahol and a spicy but smooth hopieness. the sithern cross bitterness is very firm and up front. Id call it an asertive bittering hop and i like it. the pacific halertau is there but taked a back seat to the bitterness. Its spicy and smooth but not too much. Perfect.

I didnt filter this beer. I racked it to secondary for a week and then kegged it. I wanted to test it out (mainly the IMC ale) with a protein rest as my previous beers using this malt were like milk with chill haze.

with the protein rest..... well you can see.

One of the best beers ive brewed.

cheers


----------



## oldbugman (14/10/07)

Trialed a few of em ay tony?


----------



## Tony (14/10/07)

dozen :icon_cheers: :icon_drunk:


----------



## roger mellie (15/10/07)

My first attempt at a Fruit Hefe

Raspberry Hefeweizen with WB-06

With the weather heating up - think this could be vying for a regular Guernsey at the Fulchester.




RM


----------



## Ross (15/10/07)

roger mellie said:


> My first attempt at a Fruit Hefe
> 
> Raspberry Hefeweizen with WB-06
> 
> ...





That looks fantastic RM - looks good enough to drink B)


----------



## Muggus (15/10/07)

roger mellie said:


> My first attempt at a Fruit Hefe
> 
> Raspberry Hefeweizen with WB-06
> 
> ...


Oooo yes please! 
I've been planning on making something similiar in the near future. I attempted a blueberry hefeweizen earlier this year, but the blueberry was not nearly prominant enough, so i'm definately gonna have up the ante with the berries next time.


----------



## roger mellie (15/10/07)

Muggus said:


> Oooo yes please!
> I've been planning on making something similiar in the near future. I attempted a blueberry hefeweizen earlier this year, but the blueberry was not nearly prominant enough, so i'm definately gonna have up the ante with the berries next time.



1.2 Kg of frozen Rasperries - 1 week in Secondary - really happy with the tartness that the WB-06 yeast gives - balancing the fruityness of the berries.


RM


----------



## jayse (15/10/07)

I think this is my first post in this thread, I think its because every time I pour a beer its not in the glass long enough to take a pic. :chug:

Having a APA in the dark playing the drums. This ones for bonzo :super: :icon_drunk:


----------



## yardy (16/10/07)

roger mellie said:


> My first attempt at a Fruit Hefe
> 
> Raspberry Hefeweizen with WB-06
> 
> ...




very nice rog B)


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/10/07)

jayse said:


> I think this is my first post in this thread, I think its because every time I pour a beer its not in the glass long enough to take a pic. :chug:
> 
> Having a APA in the dark playing the drums. This ones for bonzo :super: :icon_drunk:



Bonzo's Montreux APA? :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## jayse (16/10/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Bonzo's Montreux APA? :beerbang:
> 
> Warren -



Either that or 'karen Carpenter's Close To You APA'  :lol:


----------



## Thommo (16/10/07)

Nah Jayse,

Not enough body. h34r:


----------



## Screwtop (16/10/07)

jayse said:


> I think this is my first post in this thread, I think its because every time I pour a beer its not in the glass long enough to take a pic. :chug:
> 
> Having a APA in the dark playing the drums. This ones for bonzo :super: :icon_drunk:




Nice looking beer Jayse, specially with that nice ride in the background.


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/10/07)

jayse said:


> Either that or 'karen Carpenter's Close To You APA'  :lol:



Guaranteed to induce vomiting. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## danman (16/10/07)

i must say that ive cheated-i didnt brew this beer. i did however win it in a raffle my local homebrew club meeting the other night. ive been asked to write my opinions/thoughts on the 6 beers i won,which is where i scored this little bewty 5 out of 5.





timothy taylors srong pale ale. at 4.1% ABV id harly regard it as strong but man does it taste amazing!
i recommend all who reads this to endeavour to find it and taste it for themselves

cheers,dan


----------



## Steve (16/10/07)

danman said:


> i must say that ive cheated-i didnt brew this beer. i did however win it in a raffle my local homebrew club meeting the other night. ive been asked to write my opinions/thoughts on the 6 beers i won,which is where i scored this little bewty 5 out of 5.
> 
> View attachment 15478
> 
> ...




hee hee hee.........that looks like a German Harmonie Club glass too?


----------



## danman (16/10/07)

depends on how close you look! i was last to leave,and with my green shopping bag full of premium beer which id just won i looked around and low and behold,the gods gave me another gift! dont condone my actions but i saws it happen a number of times that night. cant wait till the next meeting,met some great blokes and gals.
cheers,dan


----------



## Lukes (16/10/07)

Hailbrau Doppelbock from Big Brew Day 07
Step infusion not a double dec (it was a brew day)
Used 2112 and Tassie and NZ Hall  
Down to my last few liters now and thanks to ham2k I have a great new 1 ltr stein to try it out in too (might have just one beer tonight).

- Luke


----------



## SJW (16/10/07)

This is a photo of my Duvel clone. Should be very similar to what I am doing for the NSW case swap.

#44 Duvel 
Belgian Golden Strong Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 21/07/2007 
Batch Size: 28.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 35.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Hop Monster Brewery 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6500.00 gm Pilsner Boh (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 86.67 % 
12.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.90 %] (60 min) Hops 9.6 IBU 
45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 15.3 IBU 
55.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (30 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1000.00 gm Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 13.33 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Strong Ale (Wyeast Labs #1388) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.066 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.62 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.31 % 
Bitterness: 33.4 IBU Calories: 622 cal/l 
Est Color: 7.0 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Double Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 6500.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 22.41 L Grain Temperature: 12.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 12.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Double Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 10.00 L of water at 59.4 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 10.00 L of water at 83.7 C 65.0 C


----------



## Tony (17/10/07)

Just cracked a bottle of randyrobs Smokin' Porter to enjoy with lunch.

Enjoy it i did.

well ballanced, sweet, roast and smoke all ballanced and none dominate. 

looked great to.

well dont mate..... a great beer. Hope the IIPA makes it safe.

cheers


----------



## reVoxAHB (23/10/07)

My attempt at the Stone IPA:






And maybe on par with the Ruination. A dab 'l do ya at 4 in the arvo :icon_drunk: 
Dry hopped with 25g Centennial (9.5AA) in Secondary and 25g Centennial in keg. 

Was my first use of Magnum hops in bittering. Definitely has a piney, mild-citrusy character that's fantastic  

Cheers all,
reVox


----------



## devo (23/10/07)

Thommo said:


> Nah Jayse,
> 
> Not enough body. h34r:



HAHAHA that just made me laugh out loud in the office. :lol:


----------



## devo (23/10/07)

This was a Kriek Be'casse that i recently had a few weeks back when visiting Paris.




Big cherry flavour and i would have to say that it wasn't quite to my liking but still interesting none the less.


----------



## devo (23/10/07)

A Dunkel that I recently enjoyed at a Budwieser beer tent in Prague.


----------



## reVoxAHB (23/10/07)

devo said:


> This was a Kriek Be'casse that i recently had a few weeks back when visiting Paris.
> 
> View attachment 15607
> 
> ...



Welcome home, Devo!

I hope you didn't spill a drop of that on your shirt.
Looks like high viscosity cherry-mud :blink: 

reVox


----------



## Tony (24/10/07)

I gave a bottle of my IIPA to weisguy. He drank tha said brew...... still not sure of exactly what he thought (ha said it was "nice" i think :unsure: ) and filled it with one of his. 

I went into marks shop to buy some malt before it hits $10/kg and got handed a bottle. My bottle .

It was full again and i got told to take it home and drink it. Reuination i think its spelt.

I let it mature another couple of weeks and put it in the fridge last night.

Its big on the hops........... american i think. the hops arnt ones i have used before. I dont recognise them but they are very nice. ballabce is towards bitterness but it has enough malt backbone to hold it up. only just though.

The carbonation is up there but that helps to lighten the big beer and holds a head to the bottom of the glass

mate...... very nice beer. I liked it

It was nice  

cheers


----------



## Duff (26/10/07)

Aaahhh, that's better.

Bright Ale, with lots of B Saaz and Cascade from 20min.

Waiting for the new A380 Superjumbo to fly over in about 10 minutes.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve (26/10/07)

Duff said:


> Aaahhh, that's better.
> 
> Bright Ale, with lots of B Saaz and Cascade from 20min.
> 
> ...




thats it.....im going home. I need a beer! GREAT looking beer Duff.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bonj (26/10/07)

That looks lovely, Duff. It's a favourite recipe of mine too.


----------



## pokolbinguy (26/10/07)

HOOORAAIIIINNNNNN

Well finally we have got the rain we have been waiting for... and the beer..


A nicely poured (if i do say so myself....although could be better) glass of redback wheat beer clone while the gutters overflow due to the nice downpour.




Pok


----------



## goatherder (26/10/07)

Lucky bastard Pok, I must be only 20ks east of you and I haven't had a drop all day. Rain that is...


----------



## pokolbinguy (26/10/07)

goatherder said:


> Lucky bastard Pok, I must be only 20ks east of you and I haven't had a drop all day. Rain that is...



Didn't last long but better than nothing...and seeing it was cool I got to cut the really long grass without the legless lizards around 

Pok


----------



## schooey (26/10/07)

Only lasted ten minutes here too (Elermore Vale), but it'll do the veges the world of good.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (26/10/07)

Here is an ale with 100% Northdown Plugs. :chug:


----------



## Tony (26/10/07)

that looks really well carbed TDA 

also looks really drinkable..... i love northdown. It has a fresh clean refreshing character.

cheers


----------



## eric8 (26/10/07)

Brett that looks fantatstic! How was the plane? :lol:


----------



## Ross (27/10/07)

My Brewers Gold Summer Ale. Kegged last night & a wee 100ml breakfast sampler in my mini weisbier glass.
This beer is everything I hoped for - Refreshing, citrusy, zesty, with perfect balance  Glad I made 2 kegs worth...




Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (27/10/07)

& a double yum with this one...

Double Choc Porter, made with 2 x 250gm chocolate bars...




cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (27/10/07)

Does the head last when it drops back a little Ross?

From what I've been told/read, the oils in chocolate can be detrimental.

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (27/10/07)

Duff said:


> Does the head last when it drops back a little Ross?
> 
> From what I've been told/read, the oils in chocolate can be detrimental.
> 
> Cheers.




Yes Duff, it does. It actually held its head better than the Summer ale at this early stage - The Chocolate got a full 80 min boil. Used the same technique in my Sour Chocolate Orange & that holds a lovely head as well. I also selected a 75% cocoa dark chocolate, that had less oil than the other bars on the shelf.

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (27/10/07)

...& finally my Roggenbier, kegged 5 mins ago unfiltered on the yeast...

I wanted a little more banana in this one but also the clovey tartness of the WB-06 that I so love.
So added 1 banana 5 mins from the end of the boil - Has worked great  




Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (27/10/07)

Ross said:


> ...& finally my Roggenbier, kegged 5 mins ago unfiltered on the yeast...
> 
> I wanted a little more banana in this one but also the clovey tartness of the WB-06 that I so love.
> So added 1 banana 5 mins from the end of the boil - Has worked great
> ...



Looks mighty fine Ross, I'll have to "collect some grain" shortly  
I'll give the banana a go in my next weizen using wb06, mind you the current one has only been on tap a week and is almost finished.


----------



## bindi (27/10/07)

Ross said:


> ...& finally my Roggenbier, kegged 5 mins ago unfiltered on the yeast...
> 
> I wanted a little more banana in this one but also the clovey tartness of the WB-06 that I so love.
> So added 1 banana 5 mins from the end of the boil - Has worked great
> ...


 

Add ONE banana  :lol: :lol: Love it, what a legend.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/10/07)

bindi said:


> Add ONE banana  :lol: :lol: Love it, what a legend.



Bloody Queenslanders... What next pineapple?  

Warren -


----------



## Duff (27/10/07)

- Racing on TV
- Centrebet account looking good after last Saturday's Caufield Cup win
- Schwarzbier in the mashtun
- All chores done
- SWMBO at work

- Bohemian Pilsner in the glass

Does it get any better.....

Cheers.


----------



## Tony (27/10/07)

no duff..... I dont think it does.


----------



## reVoxAHB (27/10/07)

Ross said:


> ...& finally my Roggenbier, kegged 5 mins ago unfiltered on the yeast...
> 
> I wanted a little more banana in this one but also the clovey tartness of the WB-06 that I so love.
> So added 1 banana 5 mins from the end of the boil - Has worked great
> ...



Beauty, Ross!

I'm at the tail end of the second decoction with my Roggenbier...

Just popped in to share my Sierra Nevada Pale Clone:







It's been a while since I've had the original, so it's hard to comment on how close it might be. Suffice to say, a nice brew all the same. Recipe wise, it's an amalgamation between a ProMash archive recipe direct download here, and a recipe Batz had sent me. Batz had commented his brew was a bit sweet for his liking (although acceptable to style), and to up the bittering hops.. which I did, and went with Perle (pellet) in Bittering and Cascade (flowers) in flavour and aroma which is cited as the hops used in the beer itself.

I'd put it a bit on the milder side of an APA. Balanced well, finishes dry. Not overly hopped or malty. This one came in at 4.9% alc by volume, whereas the original is 5.6%.. but I ain't complainin' 

Back to the Roggenbier! Will post a followup in the Roggenbier thread and here, I'm guessing  

reVox


----------



## Duff (27/10/07)

reVox said:


> Just popped in to share my Sierra Nevada Pale Clone:
> 
> It's been a while since I've had the original, so it's hard to comment on how close it might be. Suffice to say, a nice brew all the same. Recipe wise, it's an amalgamation between a ProMash archive recipe direct download here, and a recipe Batz had sent me. Batz had commented his brew was a bit sweet for his liking (although acceptable to style), and to up the bittering hops.



So what was the receipe you used?

One I made before called for 145 Crystal, and I also found it was too sweet.

Using the hop profile of Magnum (60), Perle (30), Cascade (10, 0), I would sub 145 for either Caramalt or Carahell.

Cheers.


----------



## Duff (27/10/07)

Duff said:


> - Racing on TV
> - Centrebet account looking good after last Saturday's Caufield Cup win
> - Schwarzbier in the mashtun
> - All chores done
> ...



It does, El Segundo just won me a little more brewing money  

Woohoo :beerbang:


----------



## bindi (27/10/07)

Duff said:


> - Racing on TV
> - Centrebet account looking good after last Saturday's Caufield Cup win
> - Schwarzbier in the mashtun
> - All chores done
> ...




Almost.
-Wife is at a Hens party.
-Just did a 60min boil after mashing Ash in Perth Aussie Pale from the recipes above. [OG a little higher]
- Bottled a Beer for Xmas camping.
-Bugger the chores
-And now drinking my Trappist inspired Ale 8.1% [attached photo]
-Made a Ginger beer for the wife [not my style but she loves it].
-Justy poured my 2nd beer.


----------



## InCider (27/10/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Bloody Queenslanders... What next pineapple?
> 
> Warren -



Screwtop mentioned that to me on the phone just a few hours ago... spooky!


----------



## Screwtop (27/10/07)

InCider said:


> Screwtop mentioned that to me on the phone just a few hours ago... spooky!




Might b b b b b be m m m my first foray into scarey beers. These guys are now making a beer using pineapple, not on their site as yet, but love the look of the coconut porter. Linkedy link Have always believed pineapple had a place in brewing, just need a canvas to paint it on, finding that could be tough.


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/10/07)

Duff said:


> - Racing on TV
> - Centrebet account looking good after last Saturday's Caufield Cup win
> - Schwarzbier in the mashtun
> - All chores done
> ...



Nice looking beer Duff, and congrats on the wins.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bindi (27/10/07)

Screwtop said:


> Might b b b b b be m m m my first foray into scarey beers. These guys are now making a beer using pineapple, not on their site as yet, but love the look of the coconut porter. Linkedy link Have always believed pineapple had a place in brewing, just need a canvas to paint it on, finding that could be tough.




If you can make it as DRY as that cheery Wit you tried of mine last week, why not.  It can be bone.

3 large beer edit.


----------



## Screwtop (27/10/07)

bindi said:


> It can be bone.




Now that would be DRY!


----------



## bindi (27/10/07)

Screwtop said:


> Now that would be DRY!



10 Months in CC and it's DRY as, fart soot after drinking it, so clear, so dry,so much cherry........Nice B)
Edit: it's gone back to CC.


----------



## oldbugman (28/10/07)

Cleaned out the gutters.

Did the lawn edges.

Mowed the lawn.


Sitting back with a Weizen which I did as part of the MALE case swap.


----------



## bindi (28/10/07)

Tyson Tribute Ale AAA in memory of a good friends loss of her son  only 18, tragic.
I toast him every glass.
A little chill haze would not have put him [or me] off as it tastes great.


----------



## browndog (28/10/07)

A malty American brown in the forground with Wildschwein's Beer Brined Chicken in the background. I must say, the hour and a half spent watching this cook was well spent easing the thirst. Turned out great, top recipe Wildschwein.


----------



## InCider (28/10/07)

Whoah! Lucky to get all these great beers and more down before SWAMBO bought the billy lids back from the beach nearby...

this was the 'finish me off" Bourbon coffee porter that received this text: _"BUGGER forgot the Doppelbock at 8% it would have fitted nicely in the bourbon porter"_ while I was dragged away...






This is a schwarzbier...like you couldn't pick it!






This is two smoked pilsners...






There is more clorinated water and palm trees in this pic than a NSW brewer could fit!
And the beer is ... Oh Yeah Baby!






Great pommy beer. Pommy recipe, pommy showers -what does that mean? Who knows?


----------



## fraser_john (30/10/07)

Bass ale clone. Water needed Burton salts, which I did not do, but its a pretty good ale!


----------



## Screwtop (30/10/07)

browndog said:


> A malty American brown in the forground with Wildschwein's Beer Brined Chicken in the background. I must say, the hour and a half spent watching this cook was well spent easing the thirst. Turned out great, top recipe Wildschwein.




Really should stay away from this thread, find myself having Tourettes moments, which is a real worry. Trouble is when you've been concentrating on a certain recipe for a while, but for one reason or another haven't been able to brew it, it starts to really consume your thoughts. Have been wanting to make an American Brown for a long time, was all ready to go but had to do a quick Aussie Lager, my son's car was stolen and totalled, his workmates all chipped in to help him out, so a keg of beer for them in return was the least I could do. Have the recipe, all the ingredients and the yeast, but have to get other brews out of the fermenting fridge before it's possible.

So this afternoon I'm shopping with SWAMBO at Coles, for some reason I always browse the shelves in the home brew section. I think to myself "I'm never going to get around to that FARKING AMERICAN BROWN", trouble is the words in capitals came out aloud and people looked at me. Felt really stupid, and wondered if this could be the early stages of Tourettes Syndrome.


----------



## bindi (30/10/07)

Screwtop said:


> Really should stay away from this thread, find myself having Tourettes moments, which is a real worry. Trouble is when you've been concentrating on a certain recipe for a while, but for one reason or another haven't been able to brew it, it starts to really consume your thoughts. Have been wanting to make an American Brown for a long time, was all ready to go but had to do a quick Aussie Lager, my son's car was stolen and totalled, his workmates all chipped in to help him out, so a keg of beer for them in return was the least I could do. Have the recipe, all the ingredients and the yeast, but have to get other brews out of the fermenting fridge before it's possible.
> 
> So this afternoon I'm shopping with SWAMBO at Coles, for some reason I always browse the shelves in the home brew section. I think to myself "I'm never going to get around to that FARKING AMERICAN BROWN", trouble is the words in capitals came out aloud and people looked at me. Felt really stupid, and wondered if this could be the early stages of Tourettes Syndrome.




It's not you Screwtop, it's SHOPPING in Coles, Woolies etc that brings on Tourettes moments :huh:  .


----------



## tangent (30/10/07)

i find the longer you spend swearing to yourself, the sooner you get a teenager to assist you!


----------



## KHB (1/11/07)

This is a doghouse pale ale made with BYB. Tasted great while it started to rain.

Cheers Ben.


----------



## devo (1/11/07)

Even though it's in a plastic cup this 6% Peroni *Reserve!!!* that I recently had at Rome airport was a pretty good drop compared to the megaswill that they usually make/sell.


----------



## reVoxAHB (2/11/07)

Duff said:


> So what was the receipe you used?
> 
> One I made before called for 145 Crystal, and I also found it was too sweet.
> 
> ...



I went with the ProMash grain bill (23L) of:
4.51kg JW Pale-Malt (2-row)
0.25kg Crystal 20L
0.25kg Cara-Pils

And Batz hop sched (slightly modified, from memory) of:
30g Perle (60)
10g Cas Flower (30)
15g Cas Flower (15)
30g Cas Flower (1)
IBU's 45.9

Mashed at 66C with mashout
OG 1.054 FG [email protected] 4.88% alc by volume
I used the WRogue PacMan cake from my Ruination.. finishes clean and crisp with less fruity esters than 1056 IMO
Fermed at 16C

Now that it's been in keg for a couple of weeks, the bitterness in flavour is settling a bit and more malt character is showing up... it's still dry and not overly sweet, which I'm liking.. but I do reckon I overdid the hops and it could be potentially masking sweetness.

I just found this rate beer review & SN site; they also list Magnum & Perle as bittering and Cas finishing with total IBU's at 37.

I reckon next time around I'll use your hop profile (Duff) including crystal sub for Caramalt or Carahell.. get my alc% correct and dump the IBU's down a notch.

reVox


----------



## Jye (2/11/07)

First beer of the week and it couldnt come fast enough  

Roggen out of my newly acquired Franziskaner glass.


----------



## Jye (2/11/07)

And another  first pour of a freshly kegged APA... Oh man it smell soooo good.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (3/11/07)

On my fifth Ofest/Marzen and its only 7:30 in the morning....

I only finished work at 5:30am though so its not as bad as it seems ...... although, doesn't SWMBO absolutely love it when she wakes up in the morning and I'm already three parts hammered.

Imagine what its going to be like after a day of drinking, betting on the Derby Day races and no sleep since 3:00 yesterday afternoon. Maybe I'll drunk post - thats always a smart thing to do ----- "ya know, I've a'ways wanned ta tell you whad I really thing of you....."

Anyway, here's the Marzen




Thirsty


----------



## matti (3/11/07)

> Imagine what its going to be like after a day of drinking, betting on the Derby Day races and no sleep since 3:00 yesterday afternoon. Maybe I'll drunk post - thats always a smart thing to do ----- "ya know, I've a'ways wanned ta tell you whad I really thing of you....."



Did a similar thing yesterday.
12 shift-> bottled my Ipa-> celebrated with Hobgoblins and Jagermeister.
Didn't know my own name my noon.


----------



## matti (3/11/07)

Pumpy's and mine Hobgoblin attempt.
This photo was taken after 15 min of pouring it, while batteries was charging to camera, and as she goes down, the head is holding firm. 
Just a teaser to Pumpy who already finished his :icon_cheers:.


----------



## Jye (3/11/07)

Busting out the stein for some oktoberfest tonight :chug:


----------



## yardy (3/11/07)

Jye said:


> First beer of the week and it couldnt come fast enough
> 
> Roggen out of my newly acquired Franziskaner glass.
> 
> View attachment 15756




gotta love that Rye B) 

once i get the new kegerator commissioned ( 4 kegs ) i'm determined to have a Roggen on tap at all times.

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (3/11/07)

Jye said:


> Busting out the stein for some oktoberfest tonight :chug:
> 
> View attachment 15779




I'm feeling decidedly Germanic tonight too Jye, drinking to my rellies.

A nice Bock, octane's a bit high for a summer quaffer though, eyeballs end up in the wrong sockets pretty fast.


----------



## bindi (4/11/07)

Mary River Mud Stout 6.1% of neck oil, the N brewer and Gouldings hops balance well with the dark malts, a mix of Nottingham and Scottish 1728 yeasts, made and bottled in Jan 07, not my usual style but a must do again.


----------



## Jye (4/11/07)

bindi said:


> Mary River Mud Stout 6.1% of neck oil, the N brewer and Gouldings hops balance well with the dark malts, a mix of Nottingham and Scottish 1728 yeasts, made and bottled in Jan 07, not my usual style but a must do again.



Unique looking glass Bindi and I knew it looked familiar, did you get yours from the QAAWBG this year and what for?


----------



## bindi (5/11/07)

Jye said:


> Unique looking glass Bindi and I knew it looked familiar, did you get yours from the QAAWBG this year and what for?


 
No not from the Queensland Association of Amateur Wine & Beer Guilds (QAAWBG) but for something not related to brewing and I have two of them and the glass is etched with the details on the other side.
You know me, why waste a beer on a [so called] beer judge :lol: I have put some bottles away if I have a moment of weakness, or I could ask Screwtop and a good mate to taste one, Screwtop has a good palate for beer, now he would make a good judge.


----------



## yardy (5/11/07)

rye ipa mashed @ 64*, fermed @ 15* with 56 and 300ml macadamia honey @ 5 min, very _'lagery'._

cloudy as usual.....
matches the background :lol: 

btw, i picked up a pair of the bock glasses (shown) and a pair of lowenbrau goblets for $5 at the same garage sale i got the new bar at.

Cheers


----------



## troydo (5/11/07)

Thats a bloody beautiful picture! and that beer is looking tasty!


----------



## devo (5/11/07)

Having a glass of my Schwarzbier that I had cold conditioning for 6 weeks while I was away OS.






Could probably have mad it a tad darker but I think the over all flavour has been achieved if the originals I drank recently in Germany are anything to go by.


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/11/07)

Looks pretty nice this time of the arvo Devo. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## yardy (5/11/07)

Troydo said:


> Thats a bloody beautiful picture! and that beer is looking tasty!



thanks Troy,
been quaffing since the pic was taken, got a brew down in record time, 4 hours, and still going down like there's no tomorrow :icon_drunk: 

Cheers


----------



## sathid (6/11/07)




----------



## warrenlw63 (6/11/07)

Earwig Hefeweizen II in my newly-aquired Schneider Glass ... We Vics got it made on Cup Day. Lets ya get on the juice early.  






Warren -


----------



## bindi (6/11/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Earwig Hefeweizen II in my newly-aquired Schneider Glass ... We Vics got it made on Cup Day. Lets ya get on the juice early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You are so CRUEL this time of day :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: h34r:


----------



## JSB (6/11/07)

whhooooa ! Warren that looks so good..!!! Recipe ?

Cheers
JSB


----------



## oldbugman (6/11/07)

love the glass warren.

was totally in love with my 6 of them till my misses pointed out how the thickness of the glass felt when inserted in your lips......... the pain I bear.


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/11/07)

JSB said:


> whhooooa ! Warren that looks so good..!!! Recipe ?
> 
> Cheers
> JSB



Earwig Weizen II

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

15-A German Wheat and Rye Beer, Weizen/Weissbier

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.052
Min IBU: 8 Max IBU: 15
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 20 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.05
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.84
Anticipated EBC: 15.7
Anticipated IBU: 15.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 67 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 52.94 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.044 SG 10.98 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.2 5.00 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
27.1 3.00 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.039 19
27.1 3.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
0.5 0.05 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 470

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.10 14.8 60 min.
15.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.10 0.9 10 min.


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast WB-06 Weizen


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Munich
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 76.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 18.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 1.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 10.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 2.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 152.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: Weizen Mash

Total Grain kg: 11.05
Total Water Qts: 17.48 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 16.54 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ferulic 5 20 42 42 Infuse 49 16.54 1.50
Sacc 5 45 66 66 Infuse 95 17.16 3.05
mashout 5 15 78 78 Decoc 99 15.09 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)


Total Water Qts: 35.61 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 33.70 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 41.08 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Step Time for Decoction Steps represent how far back in time the Decoction was pulled.
Infusion amounts for Decoction Steps represent the amount pulled for the Decoction.
Infusion ratios for Decoction Steps represent the Decoction Thickness.


Warren -


----------



## eric8 (7/11/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Earwig Hefeweizen II in my newly-aquired Schneider Glass ... We Vics got it made on Cup Day. Lets ya get on the juice early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is liquid GOLD!! Warren that is one of the best looking beers I have seen. My 100% weizen is going to be like drinking dirt after seeing that. Where's the drool smiley? Will have to try that recipe one day.
eric


----------



## devo (7/11/07)

That does look the goods warren. I hoping to do some wheat beers this summer so I may need to hit you up fer some recipe ideas.


----------



## Lukes (7/11/07)

Warren, 
here is Earwig's American party swill'n distant cousin.  
40% Weyermann Pale wheat.
55% BB Pale.
5% Carapils or Caraaroma or Carawheat.
Used the Weyermann mash for the wheat and added the pale in the 50's.
Bit of N/brewer and Kiwi Cascade to about 16 IBU @ 60 and 10 min.
Og in the mid 1040's with a final @ about 1008.
US 56 yeast and had mostly flaked out towards the end of the keg.


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/11/07)

Sounds and most definitely looks like it would have been a nice Cup quaffer Luke. Just checked that mash schedule... Long and scary! :lol: 

With mine I just went 42 degrees for 20 mins, up to 60 degrees for 30 mins. Then 68 degrees for another 30 mins.

Warren -


----------



## Peter Wadey (7/11/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Earwig Hefeweizen II in my newly-aquired Schneider Glass ... We Vics got it made on Cup Day. Lets ya get on the juice early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warren,
I am supposed to be focused on making IPA's and you go & shove that in my face! 
May WB-06 clog your beerlines!

Rgds,
Fickle Pete


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/11/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> May WB-06 clog your beerlines!



It's certainly cloudy enough Pete.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/11/07)

Hopburst of Columbus and Pacific Jade. Dryhopped with Cascade Plugs. Perfect for Oaks Day. :chug: 

Grainbill of Marris Otter and Caramel Rye. Bit hazy but nice. Unfortunately keg's about to expire.  






Warren -


----------



## blackbock (8/11/07)

Ah yes, put any beer in a Schneider glass and it looks good.  I have one just like it Warren and it is a magic glass.


----------



## bindi (8/11/07)

First glass from the keg IPA cloudy but will clear [don't care if it does not clear it's so good] 6.8% IBUs 55 and it's not as dark as the poor photo.

I called it "Splice The Mainbrace"


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/11/07)

bindi said:


> First glass from the keg IPA cloudy but will clear [don't care if it does not clear it's so good] 6.8% IBUs 55 and it's not as dark as the poor photo.
> 
> I called it "Splice The Mainbrace"



:super: Bindi pic brings to mind Pink Floyd's Ummagumma. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## yardy (8/11/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hopburst of Columbus and Pacific Jade. Dryhopped with Cascade Plugs. Perfect for Oaks Day. :chug:
> 
> Grainbill of Marris Otter and Caramel Rye. Bit hazy but nice. Unfortunately keg's about to expire.
> 
> ...




Warren,

what %age of Caramel Rye did you use and how has it worked with the MO, thinking something similar in the future.

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Tony (8/11/07)

warrenlw63 said:


>






warrenlw63 said:


>



just following suit  

nice looking wheetie mate.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/11/07)

yardy said:


> Warren,
> 
> what %age of Caramel Rye did you use and how has it worked with the MO, thinking something similar in the future.
> 
> ...



I used 1.5% Caramel Rye which seems about right for this beer Yardy. Seems to have worked well in the overall scheme of things. Taste of the Rye is hard to describe. You can just pick it in amongst all those hops.

I suppose its like using Crystal Wheat. You know its a crystal malt but the flavour is slightly differing. I get a little bit of an almondy spicy type of flavour.

Tony one pic too many! :lol: Yep the hopburst copped a haze that just wouldn't go away. Think the omission of whirlfloc probably went against me there. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## alexbrand (9/11/07)

yardy said:


> btw, i picked up a pair of the bock glasses (shown) and a pair of lowenbrau goblets for $5 at the same garage sale i got the new bar at.



I am very impressed, that you have this glass! "Arcen" (pronounce: 'arssn') is only few km from my home village Walbeck away. I wonder how did these glasses come to Oz??? Arcen is a very small village with no well known brewery... :blink: 

Alex

EDIT: Hertog Jan Brouwerij Arcen


----------



## KoNG (9/11/07)

Couldnt create an actual "Black 'n' Tan"
So as Warren pointed out... here's whats left of a yummy "brown 'n' gold"




[US hopburst v dark english mild]


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/11/07)

Beige beer. Perfect for growing a tash and drinking in a Safari Suit.  

Warren -


----------



## yardy (9/11/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> I used 1.5% Caramel Rye which seems about right for this beer Yardy. Seems to have worked well in the overall scheme of things. Taste of the Rye is hard to describe. You can just pick it in amongst all those hops.
> 
> I suppose its like using Crystal Wheat. You know its a crystal malt but the flavour is slightly differing. I get a little bit of an almondy spicy type of flavour.
> 
> Warren -



Thanks Warren,

it must be quite distinctive if its detectable @ such a small %age

Cheers
Yard




alexbrand said:


> I am very impressed, that you have this glass! "Arcen" (pronounce: 'arssn') is only few km from my home village Walbeck away. I wonder how did these glasses come to Oz??? Arcen is a very small village with no well known brewery... :blink:
> 
> Alex
> 
> EDIT: Hertog Jan Brouwerij Arcen



Hi Alex,

I bought them at a garage sale, actually a sort of deceased estate as the poor old guy had died fairly suddenly i think.
All i know from speaking with the people at the sale is that he was originally from Holland and had been here quite awhile.

I'll look after them :beer: 
Cheers
Yard


----------



## Jye (10/11/07)

Our club caught up with Shawn from Murrays last night and he was kind enough to bring some beer... including the Anniversary Ale  

A great range of beers and the Grand Cru was definitely the highlight for me :chug: 

Sorry no pics of glasses, just empty bottles :lol:


----------



## troydo (10/11/07)

Screwtops dark ale

YUM, i really needed a beer after todays brew day!


----------



## Screwtop (10/11/07)

Troydo said:


> Screwtops dark ale
> 
> YUM, i really needed a beer after todays brew day!



Looks the goods Troydo, wondered how it turned out. A fav of mine.

Screwy


----------



## NickB (10/11/07)

Looks the goods Troydo! Wouldn't mind a recipe Mike, if you feel like sharing?

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (10/11/07)

NickB said:


> Looks the goods Troydo! Wouldn't mind a recipe Mike, if you feel like sharing?
> 
> Cheers




No probs sharing recipes, look at the recipe db Nick, it's my Three Moon Dark Ale. Pidgoen holing a style is difficult it's not really an English Brown, Porter, or Australian Dark, but it's great. Started out as AndrewQld's Australian Dark Ale recipe, but I wanted a lighter bodied dark, so added some corn.


----------



## NickB (10/11/07)

Awesome, will do. Recently brewed a Stout, but wanted a dark ale recipe that I could get my teeth into!

Cheers


----------



## devo (11/11/07)

My IPA that I have recently been enjoying a little too much of late....  




YUM!


----------



## NickB (11/11/07)

On behalf of those stuck at work today:

*You Bastard!*



Cheers


----------



## InCider (11/11/07)

NickB said:


> On behalf of those stuck at work today:
> 
> *You Bastard!*
> 
> ...



I'd hardly call watching DVDs work!  and all the backpackers coming into the cinema!

InCider.


----------



## NickB (11/11/07)

It's more farking kids trying to get into the R film....

Did I say farking kids?

Just 3 hours till the first cold one (maybe a bit longer - both my SodaStream gas bottle ran out lat night :angry


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/11/07)

That IPA looks mighty fine Devo :chug: 

Here is a snap of an all Pacific Gem Lager.


----------



## Rustyc30 (11/11/07)

My American Brown Ale the I'm getting through far to quickly. It came out a bit darker then I wanted but tastes great


----------



## devo (11/11/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That IPA looks mighty fine Devo :chug:
> 
> Here is a snap of an all Pacific Gem Lager.




cheers arab

btw I like the glassware, very nice.


----------



## sathid (12/11/07)

My DroughtBreaker Pale Ale:

One week in the bottle.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/11/07)

devo said:


> My IPA that I have recently been enjoying a little too much of late....
> 
> 
> YUM!






THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That IPA looks mighty fine Devo :chug:
> 
> Here is a snap of an all Pacific Gem Lager.



Looking pretty wholesome there lads. :beerbang: 

Not a good way to treat a bloke on an AFD though.

Warren -


----------



## bindi (14/11/07)

Saison Stout B) well a stout recipe I fed to Saison yeast and is it dry  I love it, took ages to stop but I just let it go in 2nd ferm ,I thought it was infected [someone said all beer were and ones from Belgian/Nth France were more so] if that's infection I want more.
Went from 1.058 to 1.003 :huh: , another soot farting beer, but oh so nice.


----------



## Batz (14/11/07)

bindi said:


> Saison Stout B) well a stout recipe I fed to Saison yeast and is it dry  I love it, took ages to stop but I just let it go in 2nd ferm ,I thought it was infected [someone said all beer were and ones from Belgian/Nth France were more so] if that's infection I want more.
> Went from 1.058 to 1.003 :huh: , another soot farting beer, but oh so nice.




Sounds nice Bindi,good dry stout I love,and I notice not a lot of light beers on tapOn tap at the bar:Saison Stout AG 7.2%,Trappist Excommunated AG 8.1% ,PTI Belgian Blaster AG 6.4%,Splice The Mainbrace AG IPA 6.8%


:icon_drunk: 

I'll have to catch up for a drink sometime soon

Batz


----------



## bindi (14/11/07)

Batz said:


> Sounds nice Bindi,good dry stout I love,and I notice not a lot of light beers on tapOn tap at the bar:Saison Stout AG 7.2%,Trappist Excommunated AG 8.1% ,PTI Belgian Blaster AG 6.4%,Splice The Mainbrace AG IPA 6.8%
> :icon_drunk:
> 
> I'll have to catch up for a drink sometime soon
> ...



Your more the welcome Batz, just don't even think about driving, Screwtop always has a driver [understanding wife] as do others who drop in it's drivers, bus or crash the night.  one is not enough and two is two too many [only if your driving].


----------



## Screwtop (14/11/07)

bindi said:


> one is not enough and two is two too many [only if your driving].




One's too many, three hundred's not enough :lol: 

Have to try that stout, have a magnum APA and Baltic Porter I think you'll like.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/11/07)

bindi said:


> Saison Stout well a stout recipe I fed to Saison yeast and is it dry  I love it, took ages to stop but I just let it go in 2nd ferm ,I thought it was infected [someone said all beer were and ones from Belgian/Nth France were more so] if that's infection I want more.
> Went from 1.058 to 1.003 :huh: , another soot farting beer, but oh so nice.



:wub: :wub: That looks totally superb. 

Warren -


----------



## craig maher (14/11/07)

bindi said:


> Saison Stout B) well a stout recipe I fed to Saison yeast and is it dry  I love it, took ages to stop but I just let it go in 2nd ferm ,I thought it was infected [someone said all beer were and ones from Belgian/Nth France were more so] if that's infection I want more.
> Went from 1.058 to 1.003 :huh: , another soot farting beer, but oh so nice.



Decisions..........decisions - a saison yeast cake available after tomorrows bottling and a cube full of dry stout screaming out for some yeast. 

What the hell - I think I will follow Binidi's lead and take the plunge  

Bindi your an ideas man - thats what you are.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## bindi (14/11/07)

craigm said:


> Decisions..........decisions - a saison yeast cake available after tomorrows bottling and a cube full of dry stout screaming out for some yeast.
> 
> What the hell - I think I will follow Binidi's lead and take the plunge
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, you lucky bugger......Go for it.
Myself, I am almost out of the grain bill for another, not the same but close  mashing in the morning [if work does not call]. :lol:

Edit: Can't mash today, others have organised my life for me.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/11/07)

bindi said:


> Saison Stout B) well a stout recipe I fed to Saison yeast and is it dry  I love it, took ages to stop but I just let it go in 2nd ferm ,I thought it was infected [someone said all beer were and ones from Belgian/Nth France were more so] if that's infection I want more.
> Went from 1.058 to 1.003 :huh: , another soot farting beer, but oh so nice.



Thinking outside the square is great bindi. The beer looks nice.
How does the tartness of the yeast affect the roast malt flavours?
Can you describe the Saison Stout for us who can't savour it please?  

C&B
TDA


----------



## bindi (15/11/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Thinking outside the square is great bindi. The beer looks nice.
> How does the tartness of the yeast affect the roast malt flavours?
> Can you describe the Saison Stout for us who can't savour it please?
> 
> ...



I am not good at this describing stuff but here goes.
No mistaking the yeast used if you know it [and I know it well], I did not think it would go this dry, the roast malts are a little "in your face" on first tasting but it is amazing how quick you get used to it and enjoy it also, I like a suprise every now and then B) .
Fluked the IBU's at 32, the balance is right [for me] any more with this yeast and would not work, a little less I am not sure.
Holds a good head and laces to the last drop [and it's the real colour of a stout head ] :lol: 
Tastes better when a little warmer at 8-10c then when first poured at 4.5c.
It's so black I can't tell if it has haze or not.
The keg will not last long enough to tell if it will mellow given time [but I did bottle 2 tallies]

Oh no  I sound like one the style police/judge types.


----------



## eric8 (15/11/07)

bindi said:


> Oh no  I sound like one the style police/judge types.



:lol: , no sounds like a good description to me. Better to hear it straight from the horse's mouth.
eric


----------



## Jye (15/11/07)

Berliner Weiss with a slice of orange as suggested by Asher. 

The next attempt will include a lactic ferment as a sour mash hasnt done to much and adding lactic acid has made it a bit one dimensional. This is probably due to the base beer being very simple, low malt, low bitterness, zero everything. The orange has added something and it is a very dry, tart refreshing beer... and the missus likes it


----------



## bindi (15/11/07)

craigm said:


> Decisions..........decisions - a saison yeast cake available after tomorrows bottling and a cube full of dry stout screaming out for some yeast.
> 
> What the hell - I think I will follow Binidi's lead and take the plunge
> 
> ...



Ok, did you take the plunge?  I am drinking one now, it's my "go to tap" at the moment, well for the first one [or two]  .

Edit:
Jye that looks like it needs an umbrella sticking out of it.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/11/07)

Jye said:


> Berliner Weiss with a slice of orange as suggested by Asher.
> 
> The next attempt will include a lactic ferment as a sour mash hasnt done to much and adding lactic acid has made it a bit one dimensional. This is probably due to the base beer being very simple, low malt, low bitterness, zero everything. The orange has added something and it is a very dry, tart refreshing beer... and the missus likes it
> 
> View attachment 15989



Sorry Jye... That one is visually a blot on your perfect copybook. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Jye (15/11/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Sorry Jye... That one is visually a blot on your perfect copybook. :lol:
> 
> Warren -



Im comfortable with a bit of _fruit_ :lol:


----------



## Adamt (16/11/07)

Friday morning, no more exams, test cricket, why wouldnt you? Lovely weather for a weizen





Edit: Rotated image.


----------



## Fents (16/11/07)

^^^ the australian way!


----------



## warra48 (16/11/07)

Adamt said:


> Friday morning, no more exams, test cricket, why wouldnt you? Lovely weather for a weizen.



Ah, looks great, the love of my beer life at the moment, hefeweizen (well, OK, I can find a place in my heart for APAs as well). Have the grains and yeast ready for my next wheatie, just waiting for my son to come up on hols in a couple of weeks to show him how to do an AG brew. In the interim I have a dunkelweizenbock (Pikantus clone) bulk conditioning at present, and this will be bottled in about another week. 
I am still using a film SLR camara, but have ordered a digital camera for my birthday in Jan, so will be able to post some shots of my efforts in about 2 months time.


----------



## RhysG (16/11/07)

Grand Ridge Brewery, Natural Blonde, Wheat Beer - top stuff and a really nice solution to a hot day (also went quite well with spicy Asian food last night.


----------



## NickB (16/11/07)

Drinking my fav brew, a beautiful AAA at the moment. Waiting for the mash to finish on another batch of the same... Friday Beers and Friday Brewing... I Love Friday (Even if I have to work all weekend!)

View attachment 15997


Cheers!


----------



## yardy (17/11/07)

NickB said:


> Drinking my fav brew, a beautiful AAA at the moment. Waiting for the mash to finish on another batch of the same... Friday Beers and Friday Brewing... I Love Friday (Even if I have to work all weekend!)
> 
> View attachment 15997
> 
> ...




nice looking drop Nick, never tried one, any chance of a recipe ?

Cheers
Yard


----------



## NickB (17/11/07)

Sure, see what I can remember (at work at the moment):

Boil Size: 33L
Batch Size: 24L
Mash Temp: 65C for 60 mins
OG: 1.055
FG: 1.008
37 IBUs

5.75KG BB Ale
0.25KG Medium Crystal
0.07KG Black Malt

10g Chinook @ 60mins
15g Simcoe @ 20mins
15g Cascade @ 20mins
15g Simcoe @ flameout
15g Cascade @ flameout
15g Cascade Dry Hop (7 days)

From what I can gather, a AAA is basically a darker APA. I'm sure there are a few more differences though! This batch has a nice upfront bite from the Chinook (you could well overdo it I think - in fact the batch I brewed last night I used the Chinook as a FWH addition to see if it made a difference), then the Simcoe and Cascade flavours shine through.

This will be my House Ale once I get some kegs set up! (oh, and this batch was CC'ed for about 3 weeks - clearest beer I've ever made by a long shot! (even if you can't see in the photo!))

Cheers


----------



## Muggus (18/11/07)

NickB said:


> Drinking my fav brew, a beautiful AAA at the moment. Waiting for the mash to finish on another batch of the same... Friday Beers and Friday Brewing... I Love Friday (Even if I have to work all weekend!)
> 
> View attachment 15997
> 
> ...


Oooo yeah! Looks tasty, like the sound of that recipe. I'm yet to try the AAA I recently bottled, and unfortunately I'll only get to try a couple of bottles of it after the NSW caseswap. 

I've got some Chinook, Cascade and black malt i've been meaning to use in something, so I may emulate something like yours.


----------



## NickB (18/11/07)

I really do love that beer...only 4 bottles left now!  Oh well, as stated previously, brewed another batch on Friday night, with the Chinook as FWH, and I also upped the Cascade additions to 20g, and dropped the Simcoe down to 10g, to try and smooth the bitterness out just a bit. Might even try it with Ahtanum instead of the Simcoe next time....hmmm, so many options! 

If you do end up brewing it, I'd suggest giving it a couple of weeks conditoning at least - really didn't like this beer at first, but after 3 or 4 weeks CCing, and a couple in the bottles, it's really come into its own!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (18/11/07)

My favorite Alt once again
Today with thunder clouds over the hills,the tanks are full and the land is green! This really is paradise  





Batz


----------



## Screwtop (18/11/07)

Batz said:


> My favorite Alt once again
> Today with thunder clouds over the hills,the tanks are full and the land is green! This really is paradise
> 
> View attachment 16017
> ...




Is that a bear beer I see in them thar hills


----------



## geoff_tewierik (18/11/07)

It's that or a poinciana (on the left )


----------



## Screwtop (18/11/07)

geoff_tewierik said:


> It's that or a poinciana (on the left )




Tought it was an alien spacecraft coming over the hill!


----------



## Tony (18/11/07)

poured a bottle of my NSW case swap beer...... the Sheep Shagger....... and its bloody tops.

Well its a 7% beer, made to be an IPA with NZ hops. D Saaz FWH then all Hop flowers. B Saaz, Hallertau Pacific, Sothern cross and Nelson Sauvin......... lots of them. to the point it suffers from hop haze.

It was brewed to a BU:GU ratio f 1:1 but you wouldnt know it. 

The maltt is there to support the hops at first, with a medium body, but this fades quickly to a clean mouth full of hops that is very very pleasant. clean and fresh. The aroma is INTENSE!!!!!! Same as the flavout... clean and fresh........ you could snif it all night.

Its nothing like anything i have made before. English, european and american hops cant be compared. This is definatly a NZIPA.

I think ive created a new style.  

cheers and cant wait to see what the punters think in the swap.


----------



## newguy (19/11/07)

A Northern German Alt. Just kegged less than a week ago, so still a little cloudy but one of the best I've ever made. :chug:


----------



## bindi (22/11/07)

First glass out of the keg, Aussie ale with Cluster and POR  mega swill it's not, but I did use polyclar [spelling?] ,filter and use a little sugar.
Not my usual style but must do it again, bloody nice  .

4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 87.21 % 
0.21 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 4.07 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 0.97 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [11.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 24.3 IBU 
16.00 gm Cluster [5.30 %] (15 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [11.00 %] (15 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [12.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.40 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 7.75 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle US-56 (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale

Edit: This is from last night, I was NOT drinking at 8am [but again it has been done].


----------



## Screwtop (22/11/07)

bindi said:


> First glass out of the keg, Aussie ale with Cluster and POR  mega swill it's not, but I did use polyclar [spelling?] ,filter and use a little sugar.
> Not my usual style but must do it again, bloody nice  .
> 
> 4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 87.21 %
> ...




I'd be interested to try that Bindi, have used POR in very small amounts for bittering in combo with NB and been happy with the outcome. Most of what I've used it for would have been very light/pale ales though.


----------



## eric8 (22/11/07)

My first attempt at weisse, brewed with too much water so ended up about 3.4%. Not much flavour happening. Not sure if it's overcarbed but have not had to use CO2 to pour it. It was made with 100% wheat and nothing else. It's hard to pour from the tap as it is very very heady.
eric


----------



## bugwan (22/11/07)

eric8 said:


> My first attempt at weisse, brewed with too much water so ended up about 3.4%. Not much flavour happening. Not sure if it's overcarbed but have not had to use CO2 to pour it. It was made with 100% wheat and nothing else. It's hard to pour from the tap as it is very very heady.
> eric



Wow 100% wheat! Stuck sparge at all?? That's quite an effort - I've run up to about 40% for my Wits... Looks the goods though


----------



## eric8 (22/11/07)

bugwan said:


> Wow 100% wheat! Stuck sparge at all?? That's quite an effort - I've run up to about 40% for my Wits... Looks the goods though



BIAB  . No sparging for me.It looks good, but the taste is definitely no there. I am going to try it again though. Not getting to much of the yeast coming through either.


----------



## winkle (24/11/07)

My contribution to the Qld Case Swap.
Acerola Pale Ale

View attachment 16144


A good manly pink colour, good acerola aroma, interesting fruity flavour with a odd tart sweet/sour almost astringent finish.
This will polarise the punters - looking foward to the feedback h34r:


----------



## bindi (24/11/07)

winkle said:


> My contribution to the Qld Case Swap.
> Acerola Pale Ale
> 
> View attachment 16144
> ...



I just* have to* sample that  I won't be at the swap [the function I am going to we will not drink any less] You MUST try my Cherry wit also, my bar is always open 24/7.


----------



## winkle (24/11/07)

Sounds like a xmas piss-up in the making, Bindi - your place or mine


----------



## bindi (24/11/07)

winkle said:


> Sounds like a xmas piss-up in the making, Bindi - your place or mine


My Place  so Screwtop can come also, has to be before Xmas as I am at the Woodford Folk festival boxing day for 7 days , I go every year [and they pay me to do it] as an entertainer, 15th is out [AGM for another Festival I am involved in] 16th also out [setting up the Woodford F F]
Sat 8th and 22nd is looking good for a taste test or mid week if you are off the week before Xmas. :blink: Confused? I am.

Sorry for being off topic, nah...I am not really.


----------



## bindi (24/11/07)

Back on topic.

An AG PaleAle I made a couple of years ago and bottled and saved a few bottle [which I forgot about] in a cupboard.
Hops are low and the malt is a nice balance,on my notes it was hoppy B) then, laces to the bottom, and as clear as a bell, not bad for an aged beer. 
Also on my notes it was 4.4% :lol: 

Edit: Typos


----------



## Screwtop (24/11/07)

bindi said:


> My Place  so Screwtop can come also, has to be before Xmas as I am at the Woodford Folk festival boxing day for 7 days , I go every year [and they pay me to do it] as an entertainer, 15th is out [AGM for another Festival I am involved in] 16th also out [setting up the Woodford F F]
> Sat 8th and 22nd is looking good for a taste test or mid week if you are off the week before Xmas. :blink: Confused? I am.
> 
> Sorry for being off topic, nah...I am not really.




Off topic, sounds like Xmas drinkies, I'm in, will bring a keg of something. Kick a thread off Bindi, have a couple of beds here for visitors. Remember the road to Bindi's is much shorter than the road home. He put's something in his beers that affects my left foot :lol:
Back on topic, sorry brewers.


----------



## deckedoutdaz (25/11/07)

I finally had another go at one of Zwickels Corona Clones, very moorish beer, not a lot to hide behind, haven't tried it with the citric addition, but without it its a bloody clean beer....

Daz


----------



## matti (29/11/07)

My contribution to the Male swap.

Amarillo Bomb.
Mmmm grape fruit twang with citrus lingering after every drop.

I am sold. 

Great summer quencher.


----------



## KoNG (29/11/07)

Pretty sure i had added this before, but couldnt find it.? (may be in the wheat thread....)
anyway, here's my wheaty.!!
Need to grab a photo of this beer in my new Paulaner glass...! The redback and/or PHaT will do for now.




Yum
KoNG


----------



## Ross (30/11/07)

My CAP has a little age on it & tasting superb B) 




cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (30/11/07)

That looks so tasty, Ross... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Paul H (30/11/07)

Ross said:


> My CAP has a little age on it & tasting superb B)
> 
> View attachment 16257
> 
> ...



I can smell the corn from here :lol:


----------



## Paleman (30/11/07)

Tried one of these for the first time.

Had a Blonde beforehand and a _Vieille Cuvee_ afterwards.

Very Noice !!


----------



## Jye (30/11/07)

Paul H said:


> I can smell the corn from here :lol:



I believe thats called DMS


----------



## Tony (30/11/07)

I have my Bulls Tale Pale Ale on tap.

Simple brew..... one malt..... one hop

JW ale malt and Pride of Ringwood flowers.

1.052, 27 IBU. Hopped with 10 IBU at FWH, the rest 45 min addition and 1/2g per liter at 5 min to go.

ITs creamy smooth, and very very drinkable.

It holds a head for ages and all the way to the bottom of the glass. Im very impressed.

pic on the fence is after pouring, the pic on the garden edge is 10 min later after i went and played with chilli plants. Great head retention.

And if anyone says you cant use more than 20 IBU of POR without it being harsh...... they cant brew. This is smooth. it sat in secondary for 5 days and spent 2 days carbing up in the fridge.

cheers

edit: pics were sideways and the beer was running out.


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/11/07)

Tony said:


> And if anyone says you cant use more than 20 IBU of POR without it being harsh...... they cant brew.



Awwww shit! I can't brew.  

Looks like its Macram for me.  

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (30/11/07)

Tony said:


> And if anyone says you cant use more than 20 IBU of POR without it being harsh...... they cant brew.




Looks like I might have to search for SWAMBO's knitting needles :lol:


----------



## Tony (30/11/07)

Seriously mate...... this beer has the smoothest creamiest finish to it........ Its the POR flowers that do it..... i wouldnt bother with pellets again. Ross sent me some when i ordered flowers about a year back and they will probably get chucked or used in a "left over" imperial stout brew if i need them.

I love hop flowers!

cheers

Screwey...... dig em out and start knitting.

Did you know i missed out on a place in the international ale catagory at the AABC 2 years ago by half a point with a beer made with this recipe against a thousand APA's.

well maybe just 20 odd.

It got 1st in class in the state comp and scored 127 but the national comp is a lot tougher.... as it should be.

Its not he most aramatic hop and the fact that it did so well at this level still blows me away.

look under B3 Pale Ale.

Cheers 

View attachment AABC_2005_Results.doc


----------



## KoNG (30/11/07)

Tony said:


> And if anyone says you cant use more than 20 IBU of POR without it being harsh...... they cant brew. This is smooth.



:lol:

as Tony pats himself on the back, brewers everywhere start selling their gear. 

edit: can't speil


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/11/07)

Tony said:


> Seriously mate...... this beer has the smoothest creamiest finish



Could be more a question of how the cream got in it. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (30/11/07)

Tony said:


> after i went and played with chilli plants.






warrenlw63 said:


> Could be more a question of how the cream got in it. :lol:
> 
> Warren -



maybe the above explains all Warren...? :lol:


----------



## Tony (30/11/07)

Ohhh piss off you lot...... you know what i mean  :lol:


----------



## KoNG (30/11/07)

i wondered when you'd come back defending yourself..!!! :lol:
(be careful what you touch after stroking your chilli plant...)


----------



## Tony (30/11/07)

i only pat them..... they dont like being stroked  

Im not one to sit back and not defend myself........ got scars to prove it 

chees

PS... i will put the recipe in the database if any of you pussies are game enough to break the rules :lol:


----------



## winkle (30/11/07)

Ross said:


> My CAP has a little age on it & tasting superb B)
> 
> View attachment 16257
> 
> ...


I see your Cap, and raise mine

View attachment 16272


Rice not that corn crap - lacing sets like cement


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/12/07)

Tony said:


> if any of you pussies are game enough to break the rules :lol:



Nup, as stated earlier... macrame is my new passion. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (2/12/07)

Cracked one of my Christmas beers today to make sure it was drinkable for Christmas. No point digging it out for family and finding its over carbed crap.

Its aged perfectly, spicy fruity nose and taste, crystal clear and great head retention. And it didnt have POR in it before you ask  

The S-33 has performed very well and im thinking of using it in something without all the fruit and spice to find its true character. ITs hard to pick whats yeast and whats all the other stuff i put in this beer.

cheers


----------



## yardy (2/12/07)

nice beer, for an electrician


----------



## bconnery (2/12/07)

Tony said:


> Cracked one of my Christmas beers today to make sure it was drinkable for Christmas. No point digging it out for family and finding its over carbed crap.
> 
> Its aged perfectly, spicy fruity nose and taste, crystal clear and great head retention. And it didnt have POR in it before you ask
> 
> ...


Glad it has all worked out!
Had the last bottle of my one from last year at the QLD swap and it had held up. Was a lot dryer than last year but all the spices and character was still there. Will definitely do it again one year...


----------



## Tony (2/12/07)

YEah it worked out great...... next year i will make a pale one and a derk strong one with heaps of spice.

cheers


----------



## randyrob (4/12/07)

Hefeweizen


----------



## yardy (4/12/07)

my latest, not exactly sure what it is, rang Ross from work with the order, hanging 88 metres up from the end of a crane doing a weld repair...

anyway its got some pils, wheat, munich etc in there, tettnang and saaz fermented with WB-06
bit of a mongrel but it's more than ok


----------



## Jye (4/12/07)

Very purdy :icon_drool2: 

Whats your opinion of the wb06?


----------



## Steve (4/12/07)

yardy said:


> my latest, not exactly sure what it is, rang Ross from work with the order, hanging 88 metres up from the end of a crane doing a weld repair...
> 
> anyway its got some pils, wheat, munich etc in there, tettnang and saaz fermented with WB-06
> bit of a mongrel but it's more than ok



hope you didnt blow that kettle up (in the background) making it :lol: Or is that art? Beautiful view too. The beer looks the goods by the way!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (4/12/07)

avent put a pic on here for a while, but I believe this is worthy.

4kg BB Ale
500gms Carared
500gms Caramunich II
160gms Caraaroma
20gms Roasted Malt

16gms Fuggles @ 60 mins
14gms Northern Brewer @ 60 mins
25gms Styrian Goldings @ 20 mins
10gms Fuggles @ 10 mins + 1 Whirlfloc
25gms Fuggles @ 0 mins

Nottingham Ale yeast

Mashed at 67 for 60 mins

No chilled overnight.

Kegged 2 December
Gassed 3 December
Drinking 4 December

Bloody beautiful. Cheers DucatiboyStu for the inspiration.
Steve


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/12/07)

HTFU Pilsner using Zwickels mash regime. Bloody fantastic beer, nice body that finishes dry and crisp. This is one of the clearest beers I have ever made.
Sorry about the poor light, I was in a rush, to drink it


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/12/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> HTFU Pilsner using Zwickels mash regime. Bloody fantastic beer, nice body that finishes dry and crisp. This is one of the clearest beers I have ever made.
> Sorry about the poor light, I was in a rush, to drink it



Andrew, that clarity looks incredible  Is it filtered or just all good brewing technique? 

Here's my Under The Southern Cross. One malt, one hop and one yeast yet it tastes superb. KISS theory at work. 

I was going to say I'm happy with the clarity but now I'm underwhelmed. :lol: 






Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/12/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Andrew, that clarity looks incredible  Is it filtered or just all good brewing technique?
> 
> Here's my Under The Southern Cross. One malt, one hop and one yeast yet it tastes superb. KISS theory at work.
> 
> ...



The Kiss theory works very well Warren, lovely looking beer, I love one hop one malt beers, they really test your understanding of the brewing process to get the balance right.


I just wish I had your camera skills. <_< 

This was unfiltered but I used gelatine then polyclar with a week between the two.

I think Zwickels Mash regime is the reason for the clarity in this beer, definately worth the extra effort for a beer this clear and the dry finishes is spot on.

By the way, Thanks Zwickel, I can now brew a decent Pilsner.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/12/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> The Kiss theory works very well Warren, lovely looking beer, I love one hop one malt beers, they really test your understanding of the brewing process to get the balance right.
> I just wish I had your camera skills. <_<
> 
> This was unfiltered but I used gelatine then polyclar with a week between the two.
> ...



Hey Andrew, can you post the mash schedule? I actually did a protein rest (52 degrees for 20 minutes) on the Southern Cross beer. Beginning to think that it makes a real difference (not as clear as yours though). Particularly with no chill beers where clarity has been an issue for me previously.  

Mine was kegged with a sachet of gelatin also. No polyclar though.

Warren -


----------



## bindi (4/12/07)

Tony said:


> I have my Bulls Tale Pale Ale on tap.
> 
> 
> And if anyone says you cant use more than 20 IBU of POR without it being harsh...... they cant brew. This is smooth. it sat in secondary for 5 days and spent 2 days carbing up in the fridge.
> ...


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/12/07)

Okay followed up with KoNG (and I think T.D.'s) hopburst. Fruity, hoppy flavours all over the shop and a top burst of biscuity malt. :beerbang: 

Fantastic effort (as usual) guys.  My PhAT runneth over today. :lol: 






Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/12/07)

bindi said:


> Does that mean I CAN brew  ?



Showoff!  

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/12/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Andrew, can you post the mash schedule? I actually did a protein rest (52 degrees for 20 minutes) on the Southern Cross beer. Beginning to think that it makes a real difference (not as clear as yours though). Particularly with no chill beers where clarity has been an issue for me previously.
> 
> Mine was kegged with a sachet of gelatin also. No polyclar though.
> 
> Warren -



Here's the recipe.

HTFU Pilsner
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 8.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) 95.74 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (70.0 EBC) 4.26 % 
25.00 gm Saaz B [8.30 %] (60 min) 20.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (40 min) 10.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [3.00 %] (20 min) 5.6 IBU 
0.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Zwickels Pilsner mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.70 kg
----------------------------
Zwickels Pilsner mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Mash In Add 20.00 L of water at 55.9 C 52.0 C 
30 min Saach Step Heat to 63.0 C over 10 min 63.0 C 
30 min Sacch Step Heat to 72.0 C over 20 min 72.0 C 
5 min Mash out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C


----------



## bindi (4/12/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Showoff!
> 
> Warren -



Thanks Warren   It's good for the ego, life is one big ego trip. :lol: .


----------



## winkle (4/12/07)

bindi said:


> But I made a an Aussie with this in it for 42 IBUs and it's smooth as.
> 
> 20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [11.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 24.3 IBU
> 16.00 gm Cluster [5.30 %] (15 min) Hops 3.8 IBU
> ...



Cor, purty..
Hope there's some left in a few weeks :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/12/07)

bindi said:


> Thanks Warren   It's good for the ego, life is one big ego trip. :lol: .



Bindi, looks great, but I think the Cluster would have smoothed out the POR :lol: 
Love to try something like that.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## yardy (4/12/07)

Jye said:


> Very purdy :icon_drool2:
> 
> Whats your opinion of the wb06?



i like it, this is the 3rd beer i've done with it, the first was my Roggenbier adthe 2nd was a wheaty.




Steve said:


> hope you didnt blow that kettle up (in the background) making it :lol: Or is that art? Beautiful view too. The beer looks the goods by the way!
> Cheers
> Steve



thanks Steve,

nah :lol: , thats an old crab cooker that i thought i could do something brewy with, havn't got around to working out what yet.....

Cheers
Yard


----------



## snagler (4/12/07)

Tony said:


> I have my Bulls Tale Pale Ale on tap.
> 
> Simple brew..... one malt..... one hop
> 
> ...


----------



## johnno (4/12/07)

mmmm....lots of nice looking beers.

:icon_offtopic: And I have to agree with Tony about the POR. I have never used pellets but fresh flowers are awesome.

I have bittered to about 30 IBU, as well as other levels with fresh POR flowers and the results were nothing like what I expected after hearing all the horror stories about them.

If you can get fresh flowers I highly recommend them. 

cheers
johnno


----------



## snagler (4/12/07)

Tony said:


> I have my Bulls Tale Pale Ale on tap.
> 
> Simple brew..... one malt..... one hop
> 
> ...





Woops I dont know what happened with my previous post , but I can vouch for this drop of Tonys, He cut my teeth with this one when I first started AG and I keep comeing back to it. I will always be keen to see what development he may make with this recipe in the future


----------



## Tony (4/12/07)

> Does that mean I CAN brew  ?



:lol: Ahhhh i typed it and looked at it for a bit, and almost deleted it but thought....... na, it will get a bite for sure  

the beer looks great mate, Looks like there are 2 of us..... hehehehe..

Watch em bite at that 

Snaggler....... bitter it with POR and add 1g/liter Pacific Hallertau Flowers with 5 min to go.

Its great

cheers


----------



## snagler (4/12/07)

Tony said:


> :lol: Ahhhh i typed it and looked at it for a bit, and almost deleted it but thought....... na, it will get a bite for sure
> 
> the beer looks great mate, Looks like there are 2 of us..... hehehehe..
> 
> ...



Ah so there is more Tony, I thought you said "single" hop? Doesnt matter- Ive been experiementing with saaz last minute hop addition to your recipe. Im createing your bastard child.


snagler


----------



## Tony (4/12/07)

It doesnt get any more bastard than all POR around here mate.

Corection just looked at the recipe.

1.050, 27 IBU

100% ale malt of choice.

Bitter with POR flowers.
Add 1g/liter Pacific Halertau with 2 min to go.

THats all there was to it and i do recal i had guests here when i ran out and everyone went......... Awwwwwwwww Bugger....... do you still have the recipe?

cheers

PS....... Get back to work!


----------



## snagler (4/12/07)

Ah boiler trip in the thunder storm - got to go !!!


----------



## Tony (4/12/07)

:lol: I dont miss that...... Have fun.

I was at bulga till 7 last night and the rain was so heavy it stopped the Train Speed Indicator optical sensors seeing the train wagons and left some wagons in the train empty....... they had to back it up. Now these sensors are only a few meters from the wagons so it was some serious water...... we couldnt see 50 meters in it out the window.

It was dark red on the weather radar.

There is some wild wooly weather round these parts ATM.

cheers mate


----------



## braufrau (5/12/07)

Tripel (rotten phone picky)


----------



## Screwtop (5/12/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Here's the recipe.
> 
> HTFU Pilsner
> Recipe Specifications
> ...




Love to try that one Andrew, there's no doubt Zwickels mash regime produces great Pils, absolutely clear and the 189 attenuates them perfectly, I use the Glyco-Protien rest in a lot of my beers now to improve the head. Like your use of Aus Pils, less grainy aroma than the Weyermann and your use of Melanoidin. What was the FG? Next time I want to split the base, Wey Pils and Galaxy and add a little Carapils just to body it up a tiny bit, think the 189 finisted it at 1.007 last time, just a tad too dry for me. Certainly looks beaut.


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/12/07)

Finished at 1.008 Screwtop, but I must say I like it nice and dry.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/12/07)

Screwtop said:


> Love to try that one Andrew, there's no doubt Zwickels mash regime produces great Pils, absolutely clear and the 189 attenuates them perfectly, I use the Glyco-Protien rest in a lot of my beers now to improve the head. Like your use of Aus Pils, less grainy aroma than the Weyermann and your use of Melanoidin. What was the FG? Next time I want to split the base, Wey Pils and Galaxy and add a little Carapils just to body it up a tiny bit, think the 189 finisted it at 1.007 last time, just a tad too dry for me. Certainly looks beaut.






AndrewQLD said:


> Finished at 1.008 Screwtop, but I must say I like it nice and dry.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Hey guys, I've been including a protein rests in my last couple of beers. I reckon it does make a difference to the mouthfeel. Seems more up there with the commercial brews. Also seems to give better head formation.

Not sure if its my imagination but the beer seems less cloying and filling? 

I'm convinced. B) 

Warren -


----------



## reVoxAHB (5/12/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey guys, I've been including a protein rests in my last couple of beers. I reckon it does make a difference to the mouthfeel. Seems more up there with the commercial brews. Also seems to give better head formation.
> 
> Not sure if its my imagination but the beer seems less cloying and filling?
> 
> ...



Hiya Warren. FWIW, I always protein rest my [email protected] 20-30 mins. max and would agree with your summation of better head formation (and retention in my case), mouthfeel, etc. 

reVox


----------



## winkle (9/12/07)

That bad boy santa looks really Phat.
Anyways after a 18th birthday and drinking out many kegs I give you a belgian ale UXO
View attachment 16475


smell them pickeled eggs h34r:


----------



## sinkas (10/12/07)

Bicton Brewer's Gold


----------



## randyrob (11/12/07)

sinkas said:


> Bicton Brewer's Gold



that sure is one tasty drop mate!


----------



## sinkas (11/12/07)

Cheers Rob,
This is the first beer I have made that caused wine drinkers to pause for thought, 
If only a local craft brewery would make somthing like this for summer, they would really do well.


----------



## Ross (11/12/07)

sinkas said:


> Cheers Rob,
> This is the first beer I have made that caused wine drinkers to pause for thought,
> If only a local craft brewery would make somthing like this for summer, they would really do well.



Hey Sinkas, the beer looks great - You care to share the recipe?

Cheers Ross


----------



## sinkas (11/12/07)

Bicton Brewer's Gold (supposed Crouch Vale Brewers gold clone)

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 34.00 Wort Size (L): 34.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.00
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.34
Anticipated SRM: 4.7
Anticipated IBU: 47.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
92.9 6.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 3
7.1 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
180.00 g. Brewer's Gold Pellet 5.00 43.5 30 min.
15.00 g. Brewer's Gold Pellet 5.00 1.9 15 min.
15.00 g. Brewer's Gold Pellet 7.00 1.7 5 min.


Yeast
-----
Wyeast 1968 London Special



Note, OG was supposed to be approx 1042, but stuffed up on volumes, hence this higher gravity version.
tastes very similar to the bottled Brewers Gold I have sampled.


----------



## Muggus (12/12/07)

Bought a new camera, thought I might put it to good use
My Black Rock Bock. Used the Blackrock Bock kit with a bit of extra caramalt and a German Lager yeast (can't recall which one off the top of my heard). Not great but a couple of months in the bottle has done it some favours.


----------



## roger mellie (12/12/07)

Howdy Taxdodgers

After all that - probably the only glass of this I will get to drink - the rest needed for the Xmas swap.

Riwaka Pilsener

Cheers 

RM


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/12/07)

roger mellie said:


> Howdy Taxdodgers
> 
> After all that - probably the only glass of this I will get to drink - the rest needed for the Xmas swap.
> 
> ...




Don't worry Roger, Corellion and I will let you know what we thought about it.


----------



## tdack (12/12/07)

My fourth brew ... I'm pretty pleased with this one. Nice creamy head. I think I'm going to have to start racking and leaving in secondary before kegging from now on though.

Morgans wheat kit
Coopers wheat LME
Safale WB-06 Yeast

OG 1048
FG 1012


----------



## reVoxAHB (12/12/07)

Troy Dack said:


> My fourth brew ... I'm pretty pleased with this one. Nice creamy head. I think I'm going to have to start racking and leaving in secondary before kegging from now on though.



Fourth brew and already kegging. I like it. :beerbang:


----------



## roger mellie (12/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Don't worry Roger, Corellion and I will let you know what we thought about it.



Advance apologies to you (and Correlion) about the DMS - and everyone else for that matter.

Here is my punishment

I will never NO Chill again, I will never NO Chill again
I will never NO Chill again, I will never NO Chill again
I will never NO Chill again, I will never NO Chill again
I will never NO Chill again, I will never NO Chill again
I will never NO Chill again, I will never NO Chill again
I will never NO Chill again, I will never NO Chill again
I will never NO Chill again, I will never NO Chill again
I will never NO Chill again, I will never NO Chill again

RM


----------



## homekegger1 (12/12/07)

Not my own, but none the less very tasty... Hope(Will) to sleep well tonight




Cheers

HK


----------



## Tony (12/12/07)

my American Wheat

Not a bad drop actually.

Needs some more carb but im working on that.

cheers


----------



## homekegger1 (12/12/07)

wally said:


> HK - I agree with the "tasty" comment, but unfortunately this fine drop is starting to get priced out of my league.
> 
> When I was at 1st Choice (no affiliation) on the weekend they were asking $14.99 for a 330 ml bottle.
> Wally



I think I paid about 12 or 13 at the Wheatie, take away.

HK


----------



## newguy (13/12/07)

My Southern English Brown. Crappy picture, great beer. If you're wondering, this is my Wyeast glass.


----------



## Steve (13/12/07)

Troy Dack said:


> My fourth brew ... I'm pretty pleased with this one. Nice creamy head. I think I'm going to have to start racking and leaving in secondary before kegging from now on though.
> 
> Morgans wheat kit
> Coopers wheat LME
> ...



Troy - no need to rack a wheat to 2ndary. Just get it into the keg from primary and drink. Nice yeast that WB06 isnt it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## drag (13/12/07)

Just a standard coopers draught + 1kg of ldme.
One thing though is the big bubbles that stick to the side of the glass?
Is this a sign of high carbonation or what?


----------



## tdack (13/12/07)

Steve said:


> Troy - no need to rack a wheat to 2ndary. Just get it into the keg from primary and drink. Nice yeast that WB06 isnt it.
> Cheers
> Steve



That's the treatment that the wheat got. Very pleased with the result.

The yeast was on the recommendation of my local home brew shop. He actually swapped the kit yeast for the WB06, think I'll repay the favour next time and buy the WB06.


----------

